# Metamorphosis: From Dretch to Demon Lord - Ascension Released!



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, here it is the next NPC profile. For my regular readers, things will be a little different this time. The body of the story will be posted here in the story hour forum, while the stats for each stage in the NPCs life will appear in the rogue’s gallery. For those of you haven’t read my work before check out the rogue’s gallery, it’s full of it.

What follows is the story of Hazergal, who will eventually become the demon lord, Hazag. Hazergal was a powerful human mage who ruled a vast stretch of the area known as Vaasa on the continent of Fearun, on the prime material world of Toril. After decades of evil conquest Hazergal was slain by an earth mephit warrior named Nithrekel, whom the powerful wizard had bound as a servant. Hazergal’s death was the true beginning of his journey to power, as he became a dretch demon and there slowly climbed the ranks of demonic status, eventually claiming the title of demon lord and becoming a unique and terrible new power in the abyss.

For more information on Hazergal as a human mage and especially Nithrekel, see the following thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33823

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Damnation: Part I*

Death was not at all what Hazergal expected. It came too soon and was in all ways an altogether unpleasant experience. The pain of death was only fleeting; the faint images of his last seconds were faint shadows of sound and light that nonetheless left an indelible impression on his mind and soul. He remembered Nithrekel standing above him; the mephit wore a look of cold and certain hatred as he raised his sword above his head. The discordant hum of the sword descending through the air was maddeningly slow to Hazergal and the bright explosion of pain as the blade cleaved his skull was the only sound in his rapidly dwindling universe. The last sensation remembered from his mortal life was the lingering taste of steel as the traitorous mephit's blade passed through his mouth as it split his head in twain.

The arch-wizard that had terrorized the lands around Vassa for nearly a century was no more. All the power and influence he had painstakingly built over the years was destroyed with a single stroke of a traitor’s sword. The light and sound of life was replaced by the swallowing emptiness of a lightless void and Hazergal was thrust senseless into a limitless gulf of indelible night. As he drifted in a near mindless state he clung to the one thing in his mortal life that still mattered, hatred. Hatred for the traitorous earth mephit, Nithrekel, whom Hazergal had raised from a lowly servant to a powerful war captain. For all the gifts and prestige bestowed upon him, Nithrekel had repaid these kindnesses with treachery and death. The mephit had been bound through a planar binding spell and should have been unable to harm his master, but he had found a way. The traitorous mephit had forged an alliance with Hazergal’s hated rival, a powerful sorcerer named Sheveker. Sheveker and given Nithrekel the means to break the enchantment placed upon him and in addition render Hazergal powerless for a fraction of an instant, more than enough time to commit his foul murder. 

Images of Nithrekel danced before him as Hazergal descended through the fathomless depths of an eternal darkness, kindling a tiny flame of hatred until it blazed bright within him. Plummeting blind and deaf through the void, Hazergal felt the reaching tendrils of darkness lash out at him, attempting to scour his soul clean of memories and power. The arch-mage railed against this theft, rallying around the bright spot of seething hatred he carried within him like a beacon through the fog of a moonless night. Tenacious to the last, Hazergal clung to his memories, fanning the flames of his madness with images of retribution on the architect of his destruction. The stoic face of Nithrekel floated within the arch-mage’s mind and he fastened onto it like a drowning man clings to bit of driftwood on a stormy sea. And slowly the darkness receded and Hazergal once again found his senses; sight, hearing, taste, touch and smell were all restored to him as the void that had held him for what seemed an eternity, gave way to dim gray light. 

Spatial orientation could now be discerned as well, and Hazergal saw that he was slowly falling, sinking softly towards a flat featureless plane that stretched off into perpetuity. Below him as he drifted closer to the ground he could see throngs of humanoids and other not so identifiable beings huddled together in tight masses. From these groups voices drifted up to the falling arch-mage, voices crying out in a thousand different tongues. Hazergal strained his ears to make out words from this vast chorus and instantly he knew where he was. Prayers and pleadings echoed throughout Hazergal’s mind. Here an invocation to Tyr, lord of justice, burst from the lungs of a large bearded man and there a blasphemous slur of cryptic fawning meant for the ears of Cyric, god of lies and murder, slipped from the lips of a small swarthy half-elf, scarred and wretched.

Suddenly Hazergal’s feet touched the hard packed gray earth and he stood alone among a countless throng of creatures all screaming, crying and howling paeans of worship to their patron deity. Through his long study of obscure lore Hazergal knew this place, it was known as the Fugue plane, a gateway and waiting place for the dead of Faerun. The dead were known as petitioners, and all memory had been erased from their minds save for their singular devotion to their chosen god. Naked and appearing much as they did in life, these petitioners were the basic building blocks for all extraplanar life. Their malleable forms ready to be transformed into whatever type of being their god desired. Archons and other celestials were the reward for the faithful of goodly deities while fiendish power awaited the loyal followers of the god’s of evil. A third class of petitioner also existed, those known as the faithless, and it was under this label that Hazergal found himself. 

Devotion to the gods was an integral part of Faerunian society; the gods offered power, protection and the promise of life eternal. Nearly all beings that lived upon the face of Toril took a patron deity, from the greatest of human kings to the lowest scullery maid, good and evil, rich and poor, all venerated the gods and were rewarded. But, the few who took no patron god, through choice or happenstance, gambled with their eternal existence. Those that died without the blessing of a Faerunian deity became the faithless, lost souls that no god could rightfully claim. These hapless beings wandered the Fugue plane, shunned by other petitioners who instinctually recognized their horrid plight. Most faithless were nearly mindless, similar to their more devout brethren but Hazergal was different. The arch-mage’s considerable power and the circumstances of his death had granted him a singular focus that not even the dark mind-scraping emptiness of the void could overcome. Hazergal had arrived on the Fugue plane in possession of all of his mental faculties and burdened with the terrible knowledge that he was near powerless and alone.

Throughout his long rise to power, Hazergal had relied upon no one but himself. From the decrepit slums of Waterdeep where, as an orphan, he had survived by thievery and even murder, he trusted nothing but his wits and a steely confidence in his own abilities. When he had claimed a position as an apprentice to a notable mage, by killing and assuming the identity of the boy the mage had actually chosen, it was his hand that struck the killing blow. And years later as the old mage that had served as Hazergal’s mentor and teacher for over a decade died screaming in a magical conflagration started by his own apprentice, he called out to his god, but died regardless. Hazergal had not required the guidance of a deity to build an empire upon a barren plane of rock and scrub and eventually become one of the most powerful mages in all of Faerun, all this was done by the arch-mage’s own steady and confident hand. Not once had Hazergal let the words of prayer or devotion pass his lips, in all his long ascent from street urchin to arch-mage he had counted solely on his own resolve to see him through difficult situations, and they always had. No, Hazergal had never had any use for gods or their blessings.

Now that canny self-reliance that had served Hazergal so well in the past, worked feverishly to make the best of an impossible situation. Hazergal decided to explore a bit and gain a better perspective of his surroundings and so slowly navigated through the clumps of petitioners, keeping to the outskirts of the large groups and trying to remain as inconspicuous as possible. As Hazergal wandered he was treated to the awe-inspiring appearance of several deities as they collected their faithful and carried them off to receive their eternal reward. Each god or goddess had his or her own style of entrance, varying from the grandiose to the uninspired. Tempus, lord of battles, appeared fully armored in black, scarred plate mail in a cacophonous burst of steel clashing on steel. The Foehammer rode upon a blood red stallion that pulled a mammoth warsled that the god’s faithful eagerly climbed aboard. In contrast, Ilmater, god of virtuous suffering, appeared silently amid his followers, smiling and gentle. He would bid his followers to huddle around him and link hands and then the whole group, god and his faithful, would fade quietly from view. 

The plane stretched on infinitely and Hazergal walked among the seething throngs of mortal petitioners for hour upon hour. His body, now composed of little more than tangible ether, required neither rest or nourishment and his staggering intellect was allowed to work unhindered by the physical limitations of the flesh. Hazergal racked his brain for everything he knew about the Fugue plane and its inhabitants. Unfortunately the information he had gleaned from years of study was less than helpful. Nothing existed in the dim gray expanse but petitioners; the plane was kept clear by an edict handed down by Kelemvor, the god of the dead. Although Kelemvor allowed no permanent inhabitants upon the Fugue plane, the occasional interloping fiend had been known to snatch a petitioner from time to time and drag them off to the lower planes. What the fiends did with these souls was unknown, but it was likely unpleasant in the extreme. Hazergal, who had summoned many a demon in his long career as an arch-mage, had no desire to meet any of the nefarious beings here. 

As he wandered Hazergal occasionally attempted to speak with a group of petitioners but was met with the same reaction every time. Even before he could open his mouth to speak the group or individual he hoped to address would scuttle away from him, their eyes wide with fear and loathing. Hazergal was puzzled as to what they were so afraid of. Perhaps they feared his status as faithless as if his lack of devotion might taint their own souls. Regardless, he soon tired of the near mindless petitioners and sat down a good distance away from the huddled groups and put his formidable mind to work. 

Hazergal mentally examined his options, which were few to say the least. Although he had been a powerful mage in life his transition into death had robbed him of much of his ability. He was no mindless petitioner but he knew that he was but a shadow of his former self, lacking the means to escape the Fugue plane or even defend himself properly if attacked. 

Hazergal sat silent and lamented for his situation, for he saw no avenue of escape from his plight. The arch-mage’s thoughts turned once again to Nithrekel, and rage seethed within him. Not only had the mephit reduced all he had created to naught in a single instant but it seemed he had also doomed Hazergal to a dreary existence of perpetual boredom alone on the Fugue plane. Lost in terrible fantasies that featured Nithrekel dying in various slow and painful ways, Hazergal almost failed to notice the commotion stirring in the large group of petitioners some one hundred yards away from his seated form. 

Cries of abject terror erupted from the tangled mass of petitioners as something large made its way through the cowering wall of naked flesh. Hazergal leapt to his feet and watched with growing horror as the bulky, scaled form of near perfect terror stalked from the throng of petitioners and into plain view. The creature was twelve feet of sinewy muscle wrapped in burnished iron hard scales complete with two immense bat-like wings and crowned with a head that was the birthing ground of nightmares. It was naked save for a kilt of beaten brass around its hips from which hung a cruel jagged edged sword that glittered foully in the dim gray light of the Fugue plane.

“A balor!” Hazergal’s mind howled in terror. Demons of the highest magnitude, balors were malice given form and were one of the most feared creatures in all of the lower planes. Hazergal had encountered the beasts before, typically when he summoned them to serve his bidding. Only once in his mortal life had he ever fought one, when a sorcerous rival sent one of the savage creatures against him. Hazergal had managed to slay the demon, but had nearly been killed in the process. He knew with utmost certainty that he had no chance of defeating a monster such as this in his weakened state.

The petitioners had fled the area around the balor and the huge demon seemed to pay them no mind as he scanned the barren landscape with his piercing hellish gaze. Hazergal stood alone not more than three hundred feet from the demon, as conspicuous as a blooming flower in the desert. Realizing his peril Hazergal turned to flee, but in his haste his feet became tangled and he fell to the earth with a muffled grunt. The demon’s massive head whipped around at the sound of Hazergal crashing to the ground and its gleaming red gaze fell upon him. 

“There!” The Balor bellowed. “That one!” The demon punctuated his outburst by pointing an outstretched arm in Hazergal’s direction. A high piercing screech from the west answered the Balor’s condemnation and the shouts of more terrified petitioners rose up soon after. 

Hazergal had regained his feet and was sprinting at a full tilt away from the Balor, it did not give chase but from behind him he could hear the frenzied beating of massive feathered wings. Hazergal dared a glance back over his shoulder as he ran and saw two dark shapes knifing through the air towards him. Two vulture-like demons, Hazergal knew them as Vrocks, were bearing down on him, talons outstretched to snatch up the fleeing prey. Hazergal was all too familiar with this type of demon as well, and knew they were well known for the cruelty and savage inclinations, even among other demons. 

Panic gripped Hazergal, for he could not outrun the demons and he was completely defenseless without the magic that had served him in life. The void has scrubbed every spell from his mind and without a spellbook he was incapable of preparing anymore. But still, his panicked mind groped desperately for the words of arcane might that would unleash a torrent of magical death on his foes, and much to his surprise and relief, he found them.  

A spell sprang into Hazergal’s mind, one that he was quite fond of, and he skidded to a halt to turn and face the onrushing demons. Hazergal’s voice smote the air with magical words of power as he pointed an outstretched hand at the lead vrock. A shuddering line of concussive force burst from Hazergal and struck the lead vrock squarely as it dove towards him. The demons flesh was shredded by the spells destructive energy and it crashed to the ground in a quivering heap of pulped blood and feathers a scant ten feet from Hazergal. 

The second vrock wheeled away and fled towards the Balor who stood screaming in incoherent rage at Hazergal and the remaining vrock. Hazergal wasted no time in congratulating himself and sprinted off again. He was unsure how he had been able to cast a spell without preparation but at this point it mattered little. Hazergal heard the great wings of the Balor stir the air as it took flight in pursuit.

The balor was upon him in seconds, it flew over his head and landed in front of him with a great fluttering of its mammoth wings. Hazergal again halted his forward progress and another spell flowed into his mind with almost casual ease. Hazergal pointed his index finger at the balor and five globes of magical force flew from his outstretched digit to strike the towering demon with unerring accuracy. 

The huge demon stumbled back with the impact of the magical darts, but seemed mostly uninjured. It let loose a howl of rage and snatched the huge curved sword from its kilt and lumbered forward. Again Hazergal turned to run, but found his escape cut off by the other vrock who had crept silently up behind him while he dealt with the balor. 

Another spell sprang to his lips, but the vrock was too close and it lashed out with a taloned foot, clubbing Hazergal on the left side of his head and sending him senseless to the ground. The vrock leapt upon him and Hazergal felt its wicked claws sink into his flesh. Could he even be killed in this transitive state? He wondered. He was spared the opportunity to find out by the harsh booming voice of the balor.

“Don’t destroy it, you fool!” the huge demon bellowed at its companion. “That’s the only faithless we’ve found on this entire miserable trip.”

Hazergal felt the vrock’s claws recede and the pressure of its body lessen. “Put the collar on it before it can get off another spell.” The balor commanded. And that’s just what Hazergal attempted to do but the arcane words died on his lips as he felt the cool touch of metal on his neck as an iron color was locked about his throat. All strength fled his body immediately and even the power to speak was entirely beyond him.
“There! You little blighter! Gave us quite a run for it didn’t you.” Hazergal heard the vrock crow mockingly down at him. He lay face down on the hard packed earth, unable to move. He understood the two demons as they spoke, for the tongue of the abyss, which they conversed in, was well known to him.

“I didn’t think they could do that.” The vrock said wonderingly. “They usually just stand there senseless while we scoop em’ up. He sure did for Drezekar, didn’t he?”

Hazergal felt the heat of the balor’s body as it bent down over his prostrate form. A rough taloned hand grabbed him by the back of the neck and hauled him bodily from the ground. The Balor held him at eye level, its piercing red orbs burrowing into him as it turned him this way and that, finally satisfied, it dropped Hazergal to the ground where he lay in an immobile heap.

“No, they can’t do that. At least not any that I’ve ever seen could.” The balor said to his vrock underling. “He is faithless, though. The mark of the undevoted is upon him, pick him up we shall take him with us.” Hazergal was once again lifted from the ground as the vrock slung him over his shoulder as the two demons began to move. 

“We will take this faithless to Pyrak.” The balor said as the two demons made their way unchallenged through the throngs of petitioners. “Perhaps he can divine why this faithless is different from the rest.” 

“Maybe the night hag’s will pay more for this one, Hedranatherax. We could split the share that Drezekar would have gotten” The vrock cawed hopefully. 

The vrock’s words sent chills down Hazergal’s spine. His memories, which were largely intact, told him that night hags often transformed petitioners into vile worm-like creatures called larva. These larvas were used as living currency among the denizens of the lower plane, their life energies used to power magical devices or simply consumed by hungry demons. Hazergal’s mind quailed in terror, but he was helpless to resist, the iron collar about his neck held him in complete impotence.

“Silence, fool!” the balor barked at the vrock. “You will get your share and only that, I will take Drezekar’s share.” 

This sparked a fierce argument between the two demons as they walked, their words becoming more an more violent until finally the debate over who would receive the slain vrock’s share was decided by the balor’s sword. Hazergal felt his body once again tumble to the ground as Hedranatherax’s blade removed the vrock's head and it lost its grip on the wizard’s limp form in its death throes. 

“Now all shares are mine” the balor chuckled to itself as it scooped up Hazergal. The demon walked on for what seemed like hours until finally, ahead glittering in the Fugue Plane’s perpetual gloom, a glowing window of magical energy hung suspended in mid air. Hazergal could see the portal as his lolling head bouncing against the demon’s shoulder and he knew his doom was sealed. The massive balor moved towards the egress that certainly led to the abyss and Hazergal resigned himself to damnation.


----------



## Nifft

As usual, great! I think you should get a contract from WotC to populate Faerun -- your characters seem to tie in to each other's stories better than most of theirs.

 -- Nifft


----------



## pogre

So glad you chose to post this in the Story Hour section! I do not spend much time in the Rogue's Gallery, but that is about to change. I look forward to your next installment.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Well done as always, Blackdirge.   I don't remember though, and a quick search of the thread revealed nothing- did we ever get Hazergal's mortal stats?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Well done as always, Blackdirge.   I don't remember though, and a quick search of the thread revealed nothing- did we ever get Hazergal's mortal stats? *




Nope. Never got around to it, but I am working on them now. I will post them in the rogues gallery in the next couple of days.

Thanks for reading, and making the journey over here to the story hour forum. 

Dirge


----------



## Grim

Wow... this is already looking good, Dirge. As a devoted fan, I gotta say... Go You!

As a little aside, the most recent of your classic monsters (Or, second most recent, i guess), the one where you said "this will be the lowest CR monster here", inspired me to write up a bunch of low CR monsters.

Well, I've been meaning to do so for a while, but now that school's out for summer, I have plenty of time to both work for money to buy books (most recently savage species and the latest dungeon), and to stat up monsters, and I've gotten pretty good at it.

But I have two questions for you:

One: How do you backwards engineer skills? I cant for the life of me figure out how WotC comes up with its numbers, especially for the climb and swim skill.

Two: Do you have any tips for writing up backgrounds for templated monsters. Because I can't really think up any beyond "Funky magic made this", "funky evolution made this", "funky circumstances made this", or "no one knows."

Well... i'll be posting some of my monsters in the Rogues Gallery soon enough.

Your fan,
Grim.


----------



## arbados

Hey Blackdirge I have never checked out the story hour before and decided to just take a look.  I started to read this post and said "WOW"!

It is truly awesome and I do alot of fantasy reading.  While reading it I felt I was reading the history of an npc which exists in the game I run.  Of course he had no history in such splendid detail.  I got a real feel for the arch-mage and am really on edge waiting to see the next installment.

Keep up the great work.  You have just added another fan to your storyhour!!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

arbados said:
			
		

> *Hey Blackdirge I have never checked out the story hour before and decided to just take a look.  I started to read this post and said "WOW"!
> 
> It is truly awesome and I do alot of fantasy reading.  While reading it I felt I was reading the history of an npc which exists in the game I run.  Of course he had no history in such splendid detail.  I got a real feel for the arch-mage and am really on edge waiting to see the next installment.
> 
> Keep up the great work.  You have just added another fan to your storyhour!!!  *




Thank you kindly. 

I am always grateful for the praise and support the Enworld community extends to its fledgling authors, I know it has been a big boost to my confidence as a writer.

If you would like to read any of my other work check out the rogues gallery for my other NPC threads.

Thanks again for the kind words.   

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Stats for hazergal as a mortal have been posted in the rogue's gallery. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53843

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Zarthon

Another great story BD, keep it coming


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Zarthon said:
			
		

> *Another great story BD, keep it coming  *




Howdy Zarthon.  

Good to see some of my faithful readers making the journey over here to the story hour forum. Look for the second installment by Sunday night.

As always, thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Damnation: Part II*

Pyrak was profoundly irritated, a dangerous state of mind for a powerful demon lord such as he. Those familiar with demon-kind would recognize Pyrak’s form, he appeared as a mammoth vulture-like demon, fully seventeen feet tall, featuring a set of huge gray feathered wings and a sharply hooked steel gray beak. Pyrak bore strong resemblance to a common type of demon called a vrock, and in fact he was the progenitor of that strain of fiend, a true paragon of his breed. The demon lord sat on a huge throne of black basalt, with a gargantuan scabbarded sword resting across his feathered legs. The throne dominated a long hall of white marble supported by two columns of carved pillars. The ceiling was of a transparent glass-like steel that allowed all within a clear view of the sickly purple clouds that dominated the abyssal sky. At the foot of the six steps that led up to his throne stood the source of Pyrak’s irritation, two demons, favored servants of the demon lord, arguing with one another in increasingly volatile tones. 

The bickering demons paid little attention to Pyrak as the argued and were quite successfully scraping away at his last nerve with their incessant whining and puling. The two fiends were strikingly different in form and demeanor, but of roughly equal power. Heskera the marilith, heavily scarred from literally thousands of battles, sat coiled upon her long serpentine body, her six arms crossed over her ample bosom and wore an expression that was akin to a gathering storm. She was strikingly beautiful, her delicate features framed by long black tresses held in place by a platinum tiara, and the slightest hint of rouge coloring each high cheek bone. Her voice was an intoxicating purr that mixed oddly with the striking clash of steel on steel as all six of her curved longswords jangled menacingly from where they hung on her battle harness. Heskera’s opponent was the complete antithesis of her beautiful form, as brutish and ugly as any demon had a right to be. Kugrot was a nalfashnee, a towering boar-like demon with apish arms and a blunt, tusked face from which two small merciless eyes peered out from deep sockets. Kugrot was unarmed, but his mighty arms and thick taloned fingers left now doubt that he was far from helpless.

The two demons had been arguing for the better part of an hour, and each had shown remarkable restraint for their chaotic natures, using words instead of tooth, claw and blade to make their respective points. They stood at the foot of Pyrak’s great black throne, occasionally attempting to pull the demon lord, who was nominally their liege lord, into the debate. The dulcet tones of Heskera’s voice mingled horribly with the barking grunts that composed Kugrot’s guttural utterances. The mix was a cacophonous mess of noise that ground slowly away at Pyrak’s patience and caused him to obsessively finger the hilt of his massive greatsword, _Fiendbleeder_.

The debate raged over whom was to lead the next incursion into Baator, commonly referred to as the nine hells and home to the eternal enemies of the demons, the Baaetzu. The baaetzu known as “devils” on the many prime material worlds were a strictly regimented caste of beings that marshaled their evil along stringent guidelines. The devils had been the determined foes of the demons of the abyss since time began, and this enmity continued into the present. The teeming chaos of the abyss birthed massive armies of demons that frequently invaded the first layer of Baator, called Avernus. There the disorganized hordes of demons would clash against the ranks of devils and usually be broken upon the less numerous but far more dedicated baatezu lines. This cycle of conflict repeated itself eternally, with demons invading Baator and being repelled and occasionally devils invading the abyss only to be overwhelmed by the vast hordes of fiends that lived there. 

Pyrak was devoted to bringing the war to the nine hells due in large part to his sword, _Fiendbleeder_, a staggeringly powerful artifact with a mind and will of its own that existed for a single purpose, to destroy devils. Over the centuries the sword had poisoned Pyrak’s mind until he existed for nothing but the bloodwar, which the eternal conflict was known by both devils and demons. The sword’s epic power allowed Pyrak to remain largely unmolested by other demon lords who feared the artifact and its wielder. From his floating palace on a barren windswept layer of the abyss, Pyrak commanded a host of vrocks and other demons that he or one of his generals frequently led into the hells to do battle. Pyrak was much feared in the nine hells, he had personally smashed entire legions of devils, his gargantuan sword sweeping through their lines like a scythe through wheat. He had even on one invasion defeated the great pit fiend Bel in single combat, mortally wounding the Devil Lord before his loyal retainers pulled him to safety amid the chaos of battle. In his heart Pyrak knew that the battle was futile, the planes were infinite and the bloodwar was simply unwinnable, but _Fiendbleeder_ drove him on, its thirst for the blood of devils nigh unquenchable.

When Pyrak was unable to lead his army into Baator, usually due to disputes with other rival demon lords, he allowed a few of his most powerful servants to lead in his stead. Heskera and Kugrot where two of his best, but to date each one of their forays had ended in complete and utter failure resulting in the loss of thousands of valuable demonic troops. Both of the powerful demons were far too concerned with their own personal gains and more importantly their own skins to make any sort of descent military commander. Without Pyrak in the lead his demonic army quickly degenerated into a wild and unorganized mob, uncontrollable and easily defeated by the orderly arrays of diabolic might. Pyrak’s grip around the hilt of his greatsword tightened as his two incompetent generals continued to debate.

“You fat, slobbering pile of dung!” Heskera screamed, all six of her arms flying out in utter exasperation. “You can barely put whole sentences together, let alone lead an army!”

Kugrot’s beady eyes gleamed at Heskera’s insult. “Perhaps you have forgotten my stunning victory over Medregog.” The nalfashnee sneered.

“Hah!” Heskera snorted. “Medregog, that trumped up lemure! He practically led his entire regiment of that cliff before you ran into him. Imbeciles get no accolades for outwitting imbeciles.” She finished icily.

“You want to talk about lemures?! Let me tell you about lemures, bitch!” Kugrot barked back, a malicious grin creasing his hideous features, “I seem to recall a whole wing of vrocks destroyed by those pathetic little blobs of flesh not more than two weeks ago. Now who was leading that little expedition, hmm….”? Kugrot tapped his warty chin mockingly as if trying to remember a name. “Ah, yes, it was you!” The nalfashnee boomed after taking a moment to drink in Heskera’s growing rage. “Yes and on the ground as well. You do know that vrocks can _fly_, don’t you!?” Kugrot spat.

So engrossed in their argument were the two demons that neither of them heard _Fiendbleeder_ slither from its scabbard or Pyrak rising from his throne.

“I will cut you into a thousand pieces, you inbred dretch dropping!” Six longswords sprang into six long nailed manicured hands, as Heskera gave in to her already less than stable temper. 

“Try it, you six armed slut! Just come on and try it! I will…” Kugrot had pulled himself up to his full height and was baring his massive tusks preparing to spring upon Heskera and rend her with tooth and claw but in his rage he failed to see the huge winged shadow looming over him until it was far too late. Wide-eyed Kugrot whirled around in time to meet the massive downward stroke of _Fiendbleeder _as it bit into his thick skull and cleaved him to the breastbone. A huge gout of black ichor jetted from Kugrot savaged corpse as he fell stone dead to the ground.

Pyrak had had quite enough of his general’s bickering. 

The demon lord had lost his grip on _Fiendbleeder_ when it had become lodged in Kugrot’s thick breastbone, but nonetheless he turned his flaming gaze upon Heskera, who had wisely sheathed her blades after witnessing Kugrot’s fate.

“Go. Now.” Pyrak seethed, his words coming out in a harsh croak that left no doubt that murder was still very much in his mind. 

Heskera was no fool, realizing that her life had been spared simply because Pyrak’s blade had become stuck in Kugrot after his initial attack, and after a hasty “Yes my lord”, she departed via a teleportation spell. It seemed she had won her argument after all.

Alone at last, Pyrak still fumed but as there were no further targets to inflict his ire upon he turned to the corpse of Kugrot and set about retrieving his precious sword. As Pyrak’s rage cooled he realized that killing both of his general’s would have been counter productive to his efforts in the bloodwar, something he was quite certain _Fiendbleeder_ was aware of. The sword had lodged within the corpse of Kugrot to keep its wielder from further damaging its chances to destroy devils. The silvery blade of _Fiendbleeder_ could have easily cut Kugrot in two and allowed Pyrak to bring the weapon to bear on Heskera, but it had desired otherwise. 

Pyrak ripped _Fiendbleeder_ from Kugrot's body and it came easily…and willingly. The blade was unmarred and clean, not a drop of Kugrot’s foul blood staining its silvery surface. Pyrak carried his prized weapon gingerly back to his throne where he returned it to the plain black iron sheathe he had discarded in his attack on Kugrot. He then sank wearily back into his throne, folding his great wings around his body and sat brooding. Pyrak stoked the sheathed _Fiendbleeder_ lovingly, for it was his most precious possession, the great sword had lifted him to the heights he now occupied and over the centuries it had become his master, and his beloved. The sword whispered always in the back of his mind driving him on, pushing him to assail the nine hells with every ounce of strength and terror he could muster, and he had complied, throwing all his recourses into the futile bloodwar. Together Pyrak and _Fiendbleeder_ had earned a reputation in Baator that struck fear in the hearts of the mightiest pit fiend; no devil or demon could stand before their combined might. 

Pyrak’s legacy of defeating powerful demon lords and arch devils was a long one that had started millennia ago when he vanquished Pazuzu, the demon prince of the air, in mortal combat. Pyrak had claimed the floating fortress he now occupied from Pazuzu as well as the vast abyssal plane he had once ruled. Pazuzu, who had survived his confrontation with Pyrak by fleeing to the prime material plane, had since returned to the abyss and was virtually the only demon lord that openly defied Pyrak. Pyrak himself was not concerned with the affairs of other powerful demons and maintained pacts of non-aggression with various demon lords including Orcus and Grazz’t. The great vrock was concerned only with the conquest in the nine hells and appeasing _Fiendbleeder_. 

Pyrak was suddenly pulled from his brooding by the thundering clash of a heavy fist rapping on the giant silver and adamantine doors that led to his throne room. 

“Enter!” Pyrak barked, anger seeping into his voice.

The massive double doors swung open soundlessly to admit the terrible scaly form of Hedrenatherax, Pyrak’s balor major domo. The huge demon stalked directly up to the throne, his arms cradling a small, limp humanoid whose arms and legs dangled listlessly from the demon’s iron clasp.

Pyrak eyes narrowed from above his massive folded wings at his second in command as he stood at the base of the steps and waited for his lord to address him. Pyrak made him wait for nearly five minutes, noting with pleasure how the balor’s gaze unerringly found the shattered body of Kugrot whose bloated corpse was emitting an over powering stench and a widening pool of thickening black slime. 

Finally growing bored with waiting Pyrak unfolded his wings revealing _Fiendbleeder_ once again in its customary place across the demon lord’s knees, in easy reach. 

“Well Hedrenatherax, I hope you have not disturbed me needlessly, I am in a foul mood.” Pyrak punctuated his statement with an unmistakable glance at what remained of Kugrot.

“So it would seem, my lord. But I have brought you something I believe you will find interesting.” Hedrenatherax said slowly, choosing his words carefully and keeping his tone flat and unchallenging.

“What? That little faithless maggot you’ve got there?” Pyrak said uninterestedly. “Take it to the night hags, I have no use of it.”

“If I may lord, this one is different…and dangerous.”

“Dangerous? Hah!” Pyrak snorted mockingly. “The faithless are mindless drones, fit only for consumption or the spawning pits. How could one possibly be dangerous?”

“They are dangerous when they have retained the memories and power they wielded in life, just as this one has.” Hedrenatherax countered simply.

Pyrak regarded his balor servant skeptically noting for the first time that the two vrocks he had sent with Hedrenatherax on his foray to the Fugue Plane were conspicuously absent.

“Where are Drezekar and Yaguvak?” Pyrak hissed his voice stained with venom and suspicion. The demon lord’s right claw tightened reflexively on the hilt of Fiendbleeder.

Hedrenatherax did not falter in the face of his master and stood his ground. “Slain, by this faithless here. I swear it my lord.” A partial truth that Hedrenatherax desperately hoped Pyrak would believe. “If you would allow me to explain I think you will find my tale very interesting.”

Pyrak’s eyes suddenly went glassy and he settled back in his throne and relaxed his grip on his great sword. “Very well, tell me your tale.” The demon lord’s voice was distant and unfocused.

_The sword has his mind again_. Hedrenatherax surmised silently, filled with disgust that the mighty demon lord could be controlled in such a way. In truth he was grateful for the reprieve Fiendbleeder had granted him, for if the sword was interested in what he had to say then Pyrak would soon be as well.

Hedrenatherax began his story immediately and recounted the short but deadly battle with Hazergal that resulted in the destruction of the vrock Drezekar. The balor expanded his tale to include the second vrock’s destruction by the spellcasting faithless and greatly increased his own role in the battle boasting of his miraculous survival of nearly half a dozen might spells before he was able to color the dangerous faithless.

Pyrak had seemingly regained his senses as Fiendbleeder had retreated from his mind sometime during Hedrenatherax’s story. The mighty demon lord now wore a look of pointed interest and sat silent for a few moments after the balor had stopped speaking.

“Well, I had thought it impossible that a petitioner, even a faithless could retain anything from their mortal lives, but it seems that that is simply not true. Perhaps this faithless is simply an anomaly, but nevertheless he does present an interesting opportunity”

“What do you suggest we do with him, my lord” Hedrenatherax questioned.

“Take him to the spawning pits." Pyrak replied simply his tone flat and unimpressed. "If he truly is as powerful as you say I do not wish him to run amok within my demesne, but perhaps he will emerge from the pits as something more than a manes or a dretch. If so we can always put him to use in the bloodwar.”

Hedrenatherax knew better than to argue with his master and bowed his head in acquiescence. “Very well, my lord I will take him too the pits of Gemnez Drak, immediately. I will report to you if anything unusual occurs.”

“Good. Now leave me,” Pyrak dismissed his major domo with a wave of his taloned hand and folded his wings about his body again, returning instantly to his brooding and the lingering mental caress of his precious Fiendbleeder.

Hedrenatherax stalked from the throne room with Hazergal in tow, taking wing from one of the many lofty parapets of Pyrak’s floating fortress. The balor streaked across the barren abyssal landscape towards a soft green luminescence on the far distance horizon, his prisoner dangling limply from his powerful talons. 

Hazergal who had heard and understood every word spoken in Pyrak’s throne room existed in a state of impotent panic, locked helpless within his own mind by the power of the magical collar around his neck. He had witnessed the terrible journey from the Fugue Plane to the abyss from the arms of Hedrenatherax and knew that his fate would not be pleasant. He did not recognize the demon lord he had been brought before but he understood well enough the death sentence handed down from the powerful fiend. The arch-mage’s extensive knowledge of planar lore and demonology granted him a firm understanding of the fate that awaited him in Gemnez Drak. 

Faithless petitioners, not sold to the night hags, were cast into the boiling quagmire of primordial ooze that filled the dreaded spawning pits. These pits, and the fell magic contained within, would transform a petitioner into a demon, usually a dretch or the near mindless manes. But many petitioners were simply destroyed by the brutal magical and alchemical transmutation, their souls forever gone, their existence snuffed out permanently. This was the fate that awaited Hazergal, either transformation into a fiend or total destruction. 

Helpless the arch-mage watched the glowing green light grow larger in the distance as his captor sped through the air towards the spawning pit of Gemnez Drak.


----------



## Cheiromancer

This is from before Hedrenatherax's destruction?

What is the ego on Fiendbleeder anyway?  Is Pyrak totally under its power?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *This is from before Hedrenatherax's destruction?
> 
> What is the ego on Fiendbleeder anyway?  Is Pyrak totally under its power? *




Ok, you caught me.  

I made a little mistake with Hedrenatherax, but I have fixed it by simply removing the words "now long destroyed" from Pyrak's history. 

Doh!

As for fiendbleeder and Pyrak, you'll just have to keep reading and find out. 

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Stats for Pyrak and Fiendbleeder posted in the rogue's gallery.

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Cheiromancer

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As for fiendbleeder and Pyrak, you'll just have to keep reading and find out.
> 
> Dirge *




Well, from the partial description of Fiendbleeder, I get

+7 (enhancement) + 1 (keen) + 2 (chaotic) + 7 (dread) + 6 (sonic blast) + 4 (special purpose)  = +27

Which is before accounting for Fiendbleeder's Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma, or the primary and extraordinary abilities.  With mental ability scores of 20, and say 3 extraordinary and 5 primary abilities, that's an ego of 53.

With a will save of +33, Pyrak needs to roll a 20 to get his way.

I wonder how many other demon lords are under the control of their items?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, from the partial description of Fiendbleeder, I get
> 
> +7 (enhancement) + 1 (keen) + 2 (chaotic) + 7 (dread) + 6 (sonic blast) + 4 (special purpose)  = +27
> 
> Which is before accounting for Fiendbleeder's Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma, or the primary and extraordinary abilities.  With mental ability scores of 20, and say 3 extraordinary and 5 primary abilities, that's an ego of 53.
> 
> With a will save of +33, Pyrak needs to roll a 20 to get his way.
> 
> I wonder how many other demon lords are under the control of their items? *




Yup, that sounds about right.

I havn't fully statted out fiendbleeder but I meant it to be on the level of strombringer or mournblade. 

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Dr. NRG

*NRG carefully notes stats for when we meet this guy*

Nice work Dirge.  Keep on kicking.

NRG


----------



## Lord Ebonwinter

Nice work I look forward to more.....


----------



## SpuneDagr

Blackdirge, this is great! I don't spend much time here in Story Hour, but this is keeping me on the edge of my seat! Please give us more soon!

Spune


----------



## Derulbaskul

I really enjoy your writing, BD... as well as your stat blocks.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers
D


----------



## arbados

Hey Blackdirge that was great.  I am soooo curious to see how Hazergal becomes a demon lord!!!  I am dying for the next installment.  The stats for all the individuals are great also.  They give you an idea of the relative strength of all involved.  I, however, am most interested in the story form "Dretch to Demon Lord" and am awaiting how you pan this out.  Great story writing.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

arbados said:
			
		

> *Hey Blackdirge that was great.  I am soooo curious to see how Hazergal becomes a demon lord!!!  I am dying for the next installment.  The stats for all the individuals are great also.  They give you an idea of the relative strength of all involved.  I, however, am most interested in the story form "Dretch to Demon Lord" and am awaiting how you pan this out.  Great story writing. *




Thankee kindly

I am in the middle of the third installment and hope to have it ready by the weekend. 

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Malicene

Great story ! it's the first story hour I read , and I was catch by "dretch to demon lord" title  
so I'm waiting for the third part ....


----------



## Hackenslash

*Thanks for the great Story......*

Hi BlackDirge,

Fantastic Story. This is the first time I have read anything on the Story Hour Forum and I am glad that I did and it was something written by you. Cool !!! Very well written and flows brilliantly. Easy to read and intrigueing. I especially like the re-occuring characters from your rogues gallery posts....nice touch. Can't wait for the next installment....Wonder What form Hazergal will take ?and, How was he able to retain some of his magical power on the Fugue Plane ? Maybe he does have a Patron after all, but doesn't know it....Hmmmmm.....Oh well I am sure you will enlighten us all in due course, pretty soon I hope !!!....Cheers for the great Read !!!


----------



## SpuneDagr

BUMP!

This is too good to NOT be at the top of the list!


----------



## arbados

Hey Blackdirge any news as to when we might see the next installment?  Anxiously awaiting. The templated monsters are also very well done (another thread for those of you who haven't seen it yet).  I am finishing off the CotSQ module right now so haven't had a chance to throw any of these naties on my group.  Too bad I didn't see the beholder that you did sooner.  In the CotSQ the group battles an undead beholder (death tyrant if my memory serves me).  I would have switched it around and used the one you did instead.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

arbados said:
			
		

> *Hey Blackdirge any news as to when we might see the next installment?  Anxiously awaiting. The templated monsters are also very well done (another thread for those of you who haven't seen it yet).  I am finishing off the CotSQ module right now so haven't had a chance to throw any of these naties on my group.  Too bad I didn't see the beholder that you did sooner.  In the CotSQ the group battles an undead beholder (death tyrant if my memory serves me).  I would have switched it around and used the one you did instead. *




I am still writing it. I have a lot of irons in the fire so to speak, so I find that my attention is divided among half a dozen different writing projects. I am hoping to have the next installment done some time next week. 

Thanks for the continuing support.

Dirge


----------



## Nasma

Please update, NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Nasma said:
			
		

> *Please update, NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *




This weekend, I promise.

Now leave me alone before you get the thrilling tale of Cuddle Muffin the Huggable a flumph barbarian, pacifist and his exciting quest to make everyone play nice.  

Dirge


----------



## SpuneDagr

Hey, you talented, but non-punctual writer, you! It seems you don't have much weekend left, I don't see the next installment. Dude! You're killing me! I need to know what happens!

Love your work,
SpuneDagr


----------



## Derulbaskul

dear mr dirge,

this is the opposite of a "cease and desist" letter. your fans are clamouring for your return to the boards. need i say more?

cheers
d


----------



## Slaadmaster

WOW GREAT STORY!!!

Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaassssseee hurry up and rest the next bit!!!

Slaadmaster

'Law...Whats That?'


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I know, I know. I am a terrible breaker of promises and a bad, bad man. I hope that you, faithful reader, will find it in your heart to forgive me as I promise to update in a more timely manner in the future. 

Anyway here is the third installment. I haven't posted the corresponding stats yet because I am waiting until i get the 3.5 monster manual. I'll let you know as soon as they're posted.

I got a little off track here, because I wanted to introduce another character who will most likely be very important in upcoming installments. But don't worry Hazergal's rise to demonlord will be well documented. 

Enjoy

**************************************************

*Damnation Part III*

Hazergal dangled limply in the grasp of the mighty demon Hedrenatherax as the balor winged across the barren abyssal landscape towards a vomitous green luminance far to the east. The words to a dozen mighty spells flooded Hazergal’s mind as he approached ever closer to what would most certainly be his final doom, but the power of the magical collar around his neck kept his lips sealed and his magic at bay. Hazergal silently cursed himself for not devoting more time to learning to cast his spells without the verbal and somatic components that now held him in complete impotence. 

As they flew Hedrenatherax chattered idly to his silent prisoner, regaling the doomed mage with the almost inconceivable horrors that awaited him in Gemnez Drak. The balor thrived on such torment but it had little effect on Hazergal as he was quite beyond the point of simple terror. His mind had reached a place of quiet resignation, he would either be destroyed or assume the form of a demon, either way what was left of Hazergal the man would be snuffed out completely. If he were destroyed then the cold eternity of nonexistence would certainly assuage his fear and suffering. If he became a demon, he would likely remember nothing of his former life, and therefore he, Hazergal, would simply cease to exist. Either way the pain and mental anguish of his last days would be erased. 

The green glow on the horizon grew larger as Hedrenatherax sped through the abyssal sky. Soon the demon’s helpless prisoner could make out the details of what would likely be his final destination. They were approaching a seemingly endless range of mountains that lifted skywards in twisted peaks of black granite and quartz. The mountains broke up the flat monotonous landscape that made up the demon lord Pyrak’s domain, serving as a boundary between his lands and those of Shuvon Dreth’s, an enigmatic creature the ruled the lands beyond.

As they flew closer, Hazergal caught his first look at the horror that was Gemnez Drak. The spawning pit was an immense lake of frothing green liquid contained in a bowl shaped depression atop the flattened mesa-like summit of the highest peak in the area. Arranged around the nightmarish lake were a number of small stone buildings including a massive fort or castle squatting like a great, fat gargoyle on a large outcropping of stone that jutted over the pit itself. Beneath the castle the repulsive effluvium of the spawning pit bubbled and churned emitting an indescribably foul odor that assailed Hazergal’s nostrils despite his lofty vantage point. 

Hedrenatherax circled the spawning pit in slowly tightening circles as he descended towards the seething pit of chaos. As he and Hedrenatherax neared the ground, Hazergal was able to pick out more than a dozen horrid demonic figures hovering around the lip of the spawning pit. These tall skeletal black skinned demons wielded long lances of silvery metal with which they occasionally prodded unseen shapes beneath the surface of the bubbling green lake.  

Hedrenatherax touched down before the black iron gate of the mammoth stone fortress. The huge Balor strode up to the gates unchallenged glaring menacingly at the two demonic guards that stood near the entrance. The guards were the same variety of demon Hazergal had glimpsed around the spawning pit, tall skeletal creatures with black leathery skin that glistened with a foul caustic slime. The nightmarish head of these demons, resembling a wickedly fanged skull, featured a single jutting horn and Hazergal recognized them as babau, or horned demons, a common from of fiend, vicious but not terribly powerful.

The two babau sprang to open the gate for Hedrenatherax, bowing and scraping as they did, not wanting to provoke the ire of the powerful demon. Hazergal was dragged through the gates in to a large square courtyard that was a vision straight from the mind of a madman. The flooring of the massive courtyard was a jumble of bleached bones, both humanoid and demon. Hedrenatherax’s massive footfalls crunched through this osseous abattoir as he moved towards a second set of gates that led into the keep proper. 

In the center of the courtyard was a massive fountain, constructed of a spongy black rock that Hazergal could not identify. The fountain spewed a blackish ichor into the air from what appeared to be the highly detailed carving of a human man being slowly devoured by an immense tentacled demon. The humans body was engulfed chest deep in the stone demon’s maw, and his exquisitely sculpted features were frozen in an open mouthed scream of absolute horror and pain. The black fluid shot from the sculptures mouth to fall back in a rain of stinking slime that collected in a large basin beneath. A horde of short hairless demons clustered naked around the fountain eagerly lapping up the viscous fluid. The small demons were nothing short of pathetic, featuring flat-sloped heads, small beady eyes and wide slash-like mouths filled with small crooked fangs. Their eyes gleamed dully as they fought amongst themselves to get closer to the fountain and its foul contents. Dretches, Hazergal recognized the diminutive fiends instantly, the lowliest of demon kind. The arch-wizard had often used them for menial tasks and drudgery in his tower; they were awesomely stupid and practically useless in combat even in huge numbers. 

Hedrenatherax barked a curse in abyssal at the mewling horde of lesser demons and they scattered in terror at the approach of the powerful balor. “Out of my way you bloody, useless maggots!” Hedrenatherax thundered, slashing one dretch in two with a single stroke of his massive jagged edged sword as it turned, too slowly, to flee. The remaining dretches retreated into the farthest corner of the courtyard cowering and trying to hide beneath one another in a pathetic wriggling pile of demonic flesh. 

Hedrenatherax chuckled cruelly as he moved toward the inner gates, at which stood another, far more formidable guardian. It is said that the abyss is infinite and that the multitudes of demon-kind defy any kind of cataloguing. Hazergal had no reason to doubt this, as the demon that guarded the inner gates to the fortress of Gemnez Drak was completely unknown to him. Hulking before the black iron gates that lead into the fortress was the largest demon Hazergal had ever seen. Towering over twenty feet tall the giant fiend was the living personification of strength and brutal destruction. Two small dull eyes stared out from a mammoth head, reminiscent of a bison with two long goring horns. The gargantuan humanoid body of the beast was chorded with layer upon layer of iron hard muscle and sinew all covered in a thin layer of dirty brown fur. The demon stood slightly hunched, its huge thick-fingered fists dragging the ground on the end of its powerful arms. As Hedrenatherax drew closer the giant demon took up a huge iron maul that lay propped up against the gates and glared menacingly down at the balor and his prisoner. 

Hedrenatherax, who had always exhibited the typical arrogance of demon kind, gave pause to the mammoth fiend blocking his path. “I have the watch word, Uzog!” the balor shouted up to the hulking bison headed demon. 

Uzog was obviously not well endowed with anything resembling an intellect and a mental struggle of epic proportions was clearly taking place in its thick-skulled head as it fought to process Hedrenatherax’s words. Finally, after what seemed like minutes of brutal cogitation, the massive demon lowered its maul and spoke two words. “Show word!” Uzog bellowed, its thick coarse voice echoing off the four walls of the courtyard, sending the dretches who still huddled near the front gates into a renewed frenzy of cowering.

Hedrenatherax wasted no timer in presenting his credentials and hastily tossed Hazergal’s limp form to the ground to free both his hands. The balor muttered a quick incantation and began to trace a strange glowing glyph in the air with the taloned index finger of his right hand. Once he had finished, the glyph persisted for a few seconds as Uzog squinted down at it attempting to match the symbol with the one that had been burned into his brain by the master of Gemnez Drak. Finally the huge fiend emitted a thick snort of satisfaction and turned to the inner gates, wrenching them open with one hand while Hedrenatherax scooped up Hazergal and returned him to his customary position, flung across the balor’s shoulder. Hedrenatherax then hurried through the dark yawning aperture that led to the inner keep. 

What happened next was a chaotic blur of darkness and horror as Hedrenatherax wended his way through the keep towards some unknown destination. Hazergal vaguely remembered traversing a multitude of stairs as his balor captor climbed to the upper levels of the structure. Black walls featuring leering twisted faces stared out at the helpless arch-mage as he was dragged through the hellish fortress. Some of these faces actually moved, occasionally voiding thick guttural screams as if the walls themselves were constructed from the lost and damned souls of the saner worlds of the multiverse. Unable to even shut his eyes against the alien horror of the keep, Hazergal focused once again on his rage, filling his mind with the face of Nithrekel, his treacherous mephit servant. As it had done before his anger and thirst for vengeance kept him sheltered against the miasma of chaos that was his existence and allowed him to keep a tight grip on what little sanity remained to him. So filled with hatred and loathing was Hazergal that he scarcely noticed when Hedrenatherax stopped moving and stood before a huge ornate set of gilded double doors, large enough to allow even Uzog access if he were so inclined. 

Hedrenatherax pushed open the gilded doors and entered a room that was as bizarre as anything Hazergal had witnessed in his short tenure in the abyss. The reek of a heavy noxious perfume was the first thing to assail Hazergal’s senses as he was carried into a room that was one part harem and one part torture chamber. The room was very large, containing a vaulted ceiling painted with scenes of cavorting demons engaged in all manner of foul perversions. Arranged around the chamber was a bizarre array of torture devices, all with a darkly beautiful demoness operating them to their fullest extent. Hazergal recognized the demonesses as succubi, their near perfect forms marred only be the burning depths of evil that filled their hearts. Each of the torture instruments, from the rack to far more “creative” machines, held a humanoid victim from whom the succubi were skillfully extracting both screams and moans of pleasure. 

In the center of the chamber, squatting like a huge toad on a mammoth pile of malodorous cushions was the master of Gemnez Drak. The fiend was easily as large as Uzog but its bloated corpulent form lacked the awe-inspiring physicality of the gate guardian. Huge drooping rolls of fat hung from the creature’s bulbous form, which featured two stubby arms ending in thick hands with fat sausage like fingers, each sporting a long sharp talon painted an outrageous licorice red. The fiend’s legs were not visible, hidden beneath the mound of cushions and its own massive girth. As they entered, the master of Gemnez Drak turned its attention from one of the its many torture victims to its newly arrived guests. Its head was both revolting and shockingly silly at the same time. The wide oblong skull was covered in thick green scales and was nearly split in two by a wide toothy maw. Two slitted orange eyes peered out from beneath a low heavy brow, each gleaming with a terrible intelligence. These features were hardly unique among demon kind; it was the self-applied alterations that made the master of Gemnez Drak so bizarre. The great monstrosity had coated its face with what appeared to be the worst form of harlot’s makeup Hazergal had ever seen. Bright blue eye shadow accented the lid of each reptilian eye while bright pink spot of rouge darkened each heavy jowled cheek. Most ridiculous of all was the maddeningly crimson lip paint that coated each cracked scaled lip, forming an almost clown like grin in the middle of that terrible face. Despite its strange appearance the huge fiend emanated a palpable aura of power and confidence, and Hazergal had no doubt that he was in the presence of a truly mighty creature.

The massive fiend grinned wide as Hedrenatherax approached its makeshift throne, showing its rows of shark-like teeth, stained with crimson by its own gaudy lip paint. “Ahh... Hedrenatherax, how splendid to see you again. What is it you have brought old Gemnez?” The creatures voice was a silky feminine purr that was all the more startling coming from the pustulent mouth of the hideous fiend.

“Nothing for you, baatezu!” The balor spat with obvious distaste, and what was even more shocking than Hedrenatherax’s disrespect to the obviously powerful fiend was that he had called it baaetzu, a devil. Bitter enemies since the beginning of time demons and devils had fought a near eternal war, each trying to completely eliminate the other. How could a devil, even one as obviously powerful as Gemnez, survive in the very home of its most hated enemy? 

“I wish only to use the pit”, Hedrenatherax continued, “My lord Pyrak commands it.” The balor’s statement was flat and pointed, he was obviously sure that he would not be denied. As perilous as Hazergal’s situation was, he wondered what fostered the arrogance Hedrenatherax’s showed in the face of this mighty devil.

Rage suddenly clouded Gemnez’s bestial features at Hedrenatherax’s obvious lack of respect, but it passed quickly and the devil regained his composure almost at once. “Well, I could hardly deny my benefactor, the great and noble Pyrak. For where would I be, a vagabond, and outcast from my own people, if it were not for the endless generosity of the mighty prince of demon’s himself.” The sarcasm flowed thicker than the miasma of Gemnez’s reeking perfume, but Hedrenatherax ignored it. 

Hazergal had been unceremoniously dumped on the floor again, luckily face up, and his mind reeled at the implications of a demon lord such as Pyrak harboring a renegade devil. The fear of destruction was suddenly replaced by a maddening disappointment that he might never learn the truth behind this truly bizarre coupling. 

“Very well, I will place this petitioner in the pit myself. Our business is done.” Hedrenatherax plucked Hazergal from the floor and turned to leave, his mighty wings fluttering softly as he spun about on his heel with a dismissive snap. 

“Wait, demon.” Gemnez said softly over Hedrenatherax’s shoulder as the balor made for the exit. “Indulge my curiosity if you would?”

Hedrenatherax halted, and turned again towards Gemnez. “Very well, toad. Speak your mind.” 

Gemnez ignored the balor’s barb with effort, he was obviously not used to such treatment from lesser beings. “Why would Pyrak command his mightiest servant to carry a single petitioner to the pits? I have never taken less than one hundred from his majesty, what is so special about this one?”

Hedrenatherax chuckled sourly. “Come and find out, fat one. I am sure Pyrak will not care.”

Gemnez suddenly heaved his tremendous bulk from his mountain of cushions. He was truly a massive creature, nearly fifteen feet tall and just as wide. Hazergal had little doubt that if it were not for Pyrak’s dominion over this place, Hedrenatherax would not dare be so bold and disrespectful. Gemnez waddled over to Hedrenatherax, each footfall shaking the very foundations of the keep, to stand before the balor and his prize. “May I?’ Gemnez asked, reaching out a huge red nailed hand.

“Certainly, oh mighty Baaetzu.” Hedrenatherax purred with venomous mockery. 

Hazergal was suddenly lifted into the air and held before Gemnez’s awful painted face. The devil stared intently at him his brow furrowed in concentration. After a few moments he handed Hazergal’s limp body back to Hedrenatherax. “I detect nothing unusual about this petitioner. Perhaps if you remove his collar I might be able to divine more.”

‘Hah!” Hedrenatherax snorted. “I am not about to eat another volley of magical darts from this little maggot. He’s already killed to of my underlings.”

“What nonsense is this demon? A petitioner cannot cast spells.” Gemnez said skeptically.

“This one _can_.” Hedrenatherax said simply. “Pyrak wishes to see what affect the pits will have on an anomaly such as this petitoner. I admit to being a bit curious myself.”

 “Hmmm" Gemnez scratched his triple row of chins idly, his eyes clouded with pondering. "A spellcasting petitioner, how odd. I find myself curious, demon. Therefore I will accompany you and see for myself what can be made of Pyrak's "anomaly". Gemnez held his hand out towards the double doors that led from his pleasure room in an indication that Hedrenatherax should lead the way.

Hazergal was dragged once again through Gemnez’s horrible keep, finally exiting through the inner gates and out into the terrible bone filled courtyard. Gemnez had followed Hedrenatherax and as they passed into the courtyard he bellowed an order to the huge gate guardian. “Uzog! Follow!” The huge demon did as he was asked and lumbered along after Gemnez and Hedrenatherax.

Through the outer gates the pair of fiends and Uzog walked, moving around the outer wall and eventually behind the keep where a large finger of rock created a narrow stone causeway over the festering pit of Gemnez Drak. 

Gemnez stopped at the base of the causeway, as the narrow pathway would not likely support his bulk. “There you are, demon. The pit is yours.”

Hedrenatherax wasted no time and stalked out onto the causeway, carrying Hazergal to the edge and dangling him out over the heaving lake of slime. “Well maggot, lets see what happens” The balor said with a massive toothy grin, enjoying the stark horror his victim was almost certainly going through. 

Finally faced with what would most certainly be the end of his existence as he had known it, the arch-mage's normally steel resolve failed completely and his mind was filled with utter panic and desperation. The collar about his neck made him utterly helpless and as spell after useless spell flashed into his mind, Hedrenatherax loosed his grip and Hazergal fell.


----------



## SpuneDagr

Gripping as usual! Is Gemnez Drak a paeliryon?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

SpuneDagr said:
			
		

> *Gripping as usual! Is Gemnez Drak a paeliryon? *




You are correct sir!

I mean how can anyone resist a big fat devil that looks like Mimi from the Drew Carey show.  

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## Nasma

Great update blackdirge, as always.


----------



## Sinistar

Great story! I really appreciate you sharing this with us. Your writing is wonderful! 

But what is a paeliryon? Where do I find the reference?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Sinistar said:
			
		

> *Great story! I really appreciate you sharing this with us. Your writing is wonderful!
> 
> But what is a paeliryon? Where do I find the reference? *




The paeliryon is in the Fiend Folio under Devil. The illustration is a riot.

Dirge


----------



## SpuneDagr

I figured I'd give you a couple days after that... When's the next update, Blackdirge?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

SpuneDagr said:
			
		

> *I figured I'd give you a couple days after that... When's the next update, Blackdirge?   *




LOL

Well SpuneDagr let me just say that your eagerness is very flattering. Thank you for the support and praise. 

As for the next installment, well...

I am finding that this tale, unlike my other NPC profiles, is much more detailed and requires a bit more thought. I don't want to rush the process and post something unworthy of the characters or the story. So there might be more of a gap between installments than some of my regular readers are used to.

So please be patient with me and I promise to give you my best.

Also, if you ar interested, check out my other threads in the rogue's gallery, I tend to update them pretty frequently.

As always thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Malicene

Part III is great ! waiting for IV !!
How can a Tanar'ri and a Baatezu ally ? 
What comes out of Gemnez Pits ?

Oh ! I want to know !!
I can't wait , I can't wait !!!   

at least we'll learn something form you  Blackdirge : Patience !!


----------



## Slaadmaster

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

(P.S UPDATE!)

Slaadmaster


----------



## Hackenslash

*Very Good....*

Part 3 was good, I think I will be buying the Fiend Folio and MM2 very soon. Cheers !!!


----------



## Nasma

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *
> I don't want to rush the process and post something unworthy of the characters or the story. So there might be more of a gap between installments than some of my regular readers are used to.Dirge *




I reckon that's a great decision blackdirge, better a story to remember that takes a while to write than one just churned out quickly.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Here is another update and just over a week has passed since the last. Man, I gotta slow down. 

**************************************

*Dretch Part I*

Hazergal watched through the slow eyes of the doomed as Hedrenatherax released his grip and the irresistible force of gravity drew him down towards a churning cauldron of acidic foulness. Unable to scream or even wave his arms in impotent panic the arch-mage plummeted the fifty or so feet to the surface of the spawning pit, piercing its slimy semi-translucent skin and disappearing beneath the bubbling morass of green filth. 

From above, perched gargoyle-like on the rock causeway, Hedrenatherax stared down at where Hazergal had submerged. The balor wore a cold grin of malice-touched curiosity as he waited for the petitioner to resurface. Behind Hedrenatherax Gemnez had cautiously moved out onto the causeway to join the balor. The devil maneuvered his huge bulk with surprising nimbleness, gingerly sliding out to the edge of the causeway.

“You do know this can take a while?” Gemnez said as he looked out over the pit to where Hazergal had disappeared.

“Yes I know that, you bloated fool!” Hedrenatherax snapped at his rotund companion. “I want to make sure he stays in there. The pit nullifies the effects of the collar and I have no desire to experience another spell barrage from the little blighter.”

“Very well, I can place a guard until he emerges, if you wish.” Gemnez offered with a toothy grin. “I would not want to keep you from serving your master. Pyrak no doubt has use of such a capable lieutenant.”

“Hah!” Hedrenatherax snorted. “Save your flattery, toad. I am not leaving until that little bastard comes out of the pit. _That_ is what Pyrak wishes me to do.”

“Very well, wait as long as you like, demon. I shall return to my keep, I find the vapors from the pit unpleasant.” The huge devil put one clawed hand to his forehead in a bizarre feminine gesture, as if he were some dainty noble woman coming down with a headache. He then turned and moved carefully away from the lip of the causeway and headed back towards his keep, his heavy thudding footfalls fading quickly under the thick churning noise of the spawning pool. Hedrenatherax said nothing as the devil departed, continuing his vigil over the pit.

Below the surface of the spawning pit Hazergal was experiencing pain beyond that of mortal comprehension. Every fiber of his being seemed to be on fire and as he opened his mouth to scream the vile fluid of the pit flowed into his mouth and burned a choking path of agony to the very core of his soul. The collar that had made him helpless had fallen away, actually had been eaten away, by the horrid vitriol of spawning pit. But even freed of the collar’s binding Hazergal could do little but writhe and convulse as he sank to the bottom. 

Blind, deaf and wracked by powerful magic, Hazergal felt his mind slipping away into the chaotic maelstrom of pain and sensory depravation. His memories and personality were being hungrily devoured by whatever foul process the spawning pool was enacting upon his petitioner body, seeking to replace his mind with the chaotic malice of a demon. Rage surged within Hazergal as he fought the theft of his being, he clung to each and every slight and defeat ever dealt to him in his long, long life. From his apprenticeship under the cruel mage in Waterdeep to his final betrayal at the hands of Nithrekel, Hazergal pushed each disappointment and failure to the front of his mind creating an impenetrable barrier of emotional outrage that kept the spawning pool’s hungry emptiness at bay.

Hazergal's rage was very effective in preserving his mind but had no effect on the changes being wrought upon his body. Bones cracked; flesh melted and was stripped away as the abyss remade Hazergal into something more suitable to its hellish environs. The agony seemed eternal as his body was wrenched and twisted and Hazergal could do nothing but writhe helplessly on the bottom of the spawning pool clinging feebly to his anchor of rage.

The pain never receded as the alkaline fluid of Gemnez Drak continued to eat at his skin, but eventually Hazergal felt strength and stability returning to his body and although still blind he pushed off the bottom of the pool towards the surface. Spells flooded into his mind as he neared the dim light that marked the surface of the spawning pool and although the pain was immeasurable Hazergal gritted his teeth and called upon the near limitless depths of concentration he had learned as a mortal mage. 

As Hazergal’s head broke the surface of the spawning pool he pulled in a great lung full of stale abyssal air and let loose the triggering words of power for a flight spell. Hazergal felt his body buoyed by magical ether and shot from the pool to hover fifty feet from the surface, directly parallel to the stone causeway on which stood a stunned Hedrenatherax. And now for the first time the former archmage saw the full extent of the changes that had been wrought upon his body. The long clean lines of his human form had been compacted into a short, saggy-fleshed monstrosity that Hazergal could scarcely believe was his own body. Long spindly limbs hung down to the spade clawed feet of his new form, and his hands, his wonderful dexterous hands, were now little more than twisted talons good for nothing but the crudest of manipulations. Horror dawned cold and raw as Hazergal realized what he had become; there was no doubt as he hung there suspended over the vile pit of Gemnez Drak. Hazergal, mightiest wizard of Vassa was a dretch.

Hazergal had little time to lament his new situation for Hedrenatherax had recovered from his stupor and had drawn his massive jagged edged sword. The massive balor then spread his wings and vaulted into the air his body suddenly wreathed in flickering greenish fire. Hazergal knew that he had no chance against the demon on the wing and withdrew over the center of the pit while he desperately searched his mind for a spell that would at least halt the demon.

Hedrenatherax barreled towards Hazergal, huge sword gleaming like a flaming beacon of destruction, his bestial features curled in a fanged sneer. The balor had no fear, he had hoped that Hazergal would emerge from the pit with a semblance of his former self; he wanted to extinguish that final spark of life himself. The balor worried little about what spell the pathetic hovering dretch might throw at him, he was naturally resistant to such attacks and doubted he could be seriously harmed in such a way. His surprise was near total when the newly formed dretch splayed out both spindly taloned hands in front of its flabby sack-like body and uttered the words to a spell which the balor thought would create a cone of freezing mist, and effect he was completely immune to. Instead a shuddering cone of sonic disruption burst from the dretch’s out stretched talons and struck the charging Hedrenatherax flush.

To the babau demons watching from the ground it seemed that Hedrenatherax had simply run into an invisible wall… with teeth. The balor’s was stopped cold in mid flight his huge bat wings flaring out against the terrible strain of the disruption cone, but they could not hold and the delicate stretched membrane of each wing was shredded into useless tatters. Despite the damage to his relatively vulnerable wings Hedrenatherax was largely uninjured by the spell, but he was now unable to keep himself aloft and plummeted like a flaming green meteor towards the pit of Gemnez Drak. The Balor loosed one mighty howl of rage before he hit the surface of the spawning pool and disappeared beneath a massive geyser of hissing green fluid.

Hazergal had no illusions that a dip in the spawning pit would do any lasting harm to the mighty demon and sped off towards the direction of the keep and the looming chain of black mountains beyond. Hedrenatherax was defeated for the moment but Hazergal found he was not completely out of harms way. The archmage turned dretch was almost impaled by a silvery lance hurled by one of the babau pit tenders on the ground. Hazergal narrowly avoided the missile and suddenly felt the acrid burn of rage building within him once again. Outraged by his recent helplessness, Hazergal loosed his ire upon the dozen or so clustered babau on the ground below. 

Hazergal summoned a rapid succession of spells as he streaked down towards the offending demons. He layered his body in a protective mesh of arcane energy that repelled the hurled spears of the babau easily. When he had come within thirty feet of the babau Hazergal unleashed the full extent of his destructive repertoire upon the now panicked fiends. The spells flowed into his mind with an ease he could scarcely believe. He needed no spell book; he plucked each spell like a well-ripened fruit from the near endless groves of his mind. The babau disappeared in a maelstrom of magical fire and acid, they had no chance as the few feeble spells of their own reflected harmlessly off the sturdy array of magical defense Hazergal had erected. The battle took only seconds and when it was over a most absurd sight awaited any one familiar with the abyss and its denizens. A dretch, a lowly dretch, hovered triumphantly over the shattered bodies of fifteen babau.

Hazergal wasted no time in celebrating his victory, and sped off over the keep and towards the mountains. The former arch-mage had no idea how long the seemingly limitless array of arcana would remain his to access and wished to be as far away from the pit of Gemnez Drak before he ran out of spells. 

As Hazergal fled, he looked back and was relieved to see that there was no pursuit. He descended a bit, lowing his altitude so that the various peaks and valleys of the mighty black mountain range would hide him from aerial pursuers. Safe for the moment Hazergal took some time to examine his new form, he was less than pleased.

His hairless skin was now a sickly greenish gray, reminiscent of rotting meat, and emitted an oily stench of decay that was truly revolting. Much shorter than his human body, his new frame barely topped four feet in height and consisted of a bulbous sack like body of doughy flesh. His arms were long and triple jointed but as thin as stovepipes and altogether ungainly in appearance. Short stubby legs dangled beneath Hazergal as he flew, and he had serious doubts that they could carry him faster than a brisk walk. Hazergal thanked the gods he did not have a mirror, for his terrible suspicions regarding his face and head were undoubtedly far worse than he could imagine.

Despite his less than perfect new body, Hazergal found that his mind was completely intact. In fact he had never felt so clear headed in his life. His thoughts were organized in such a way that he seemed to be of two minds. His more mundane thoughts and base bodily functions were contained in one area and seemed completely separated from a huge catalogue of spells that he found as easy to access as opening a well indexed book. It seemed that nearly every spell he had ever cast was there, from the fireballs and lightning bolts he had used so often to more obscure incantations he had utilized but once in his mortal life. Well, almost. The mightiest of spells, those he had learned late in his career were there, this he could sense, but were some how blocked and he was unable to access them. 

Hazergal put his mind to work on puzzling out his bizarre situation. How was this possible? He wondered. Beyond his fierce will and thirst for vengeance, the arch-mage could not divine a reason for his singular existence. He held the might of a powerful spellcaster in the useless flabby body of a dretch; it was a cosmic joke of epic proportions. But he was alive and free and this at least was something. From what he knew of demon-kind he would likely have all eternity to ponder his odd existence. 

Hazergal’s flight spell had run its course while he was lost in thought and he suddenly found himself drifting slowly to the ground. He was in a small canyon that featured a stream of blackish fluid, that Hazergal surmised could be anything but water. The canyon seemed deserted, but the dretch mage proceeded cautiously for the wilds of the abyss were teeming with all manner of foul beasts. 

Hazergal followed the stream north, until it despaired under a wall of black stone, the mountainside that marked the northern end of the canyon. Panning his gaze up he saw that a dark aperture yawned open some thirty feet from above his head. The cave seemed large enough to allow his small frame, and would certainly be safer than staying out in the open. 

Hazergal once again called upon his magic and cast a simple spell that allowed him to scale the side of the mountain like an insect. He reached the cave entrance quickly and ducked inside without hesitation. The darkness of the cavern was of no consequence for Hazergal found that his demon eyes pierced the gloom as easily as a well-stoked lantern.

The cave was shallow, ending a mere twenty feet from its entrance, but it was empty. Hazergal heaved a great sigh of relief and collapsed in a heap against the back wall of his safe haven. His weariness was purely mental; he felt no hunger or fatigue in his demon body and surmised that he would need very little in the way of food or rest to survive. 

Alive and in full command of his spells, Hazergal felt the first seeds of hope find purchase in his soul. Perhaps his transformation into a demon would play to his advantage; there was certainly power for the taking in the wild and endless depths of the abyss. He had built an empire before, starting with much less than he had now, he saw no reason why he could not do so again. Hazergal’s mind began to work, as it always had, examining and discarding various scenarios and plans, pounding out a path to power where none had existed before. And there in the dark, in a small cave surrounded by the limitless chaos of the abyss, the first flames of greatness sparked and flared to life. 

***

The great devil, Gemnez stomped up to the lip of his spawning pool and glared at the bubbling green surface of the pit. Behind him a troop of the black, skeletal demons known as babau stood holding twelve-foot lances of silvery metal. 

Gemnez suddenly turned and barked an order at the group of lesser demons. “Find him!”

The babau wasted now time and hurried to the lip of the pit and fanned out so that one of their number was spaced evenly around the entire circumference of the pit. The demons began probing beneath the surface of the boiling green lake with their lances, looks of abject terror creasing their terrible features. They had no desire to find anything, especially something that could survive a dip in the spawning pit.

The babau searched for a scant few minutes before one of their number had the misfortune of finding what they were looking for. 

Gemnez watched a few yards away as one of his babau servitors probed beneath the surface of the pit with his lance. Suddenly the tall black demon stopped what it was doing and motioned his master closer, it appeared that his lance had struck something solid. Before Gemnez could take a step, the surface of the lake around the babau’s lance erupted in a fountain of burning slime and a huge bat winged shape burst from the morass. The babau opened his fanged maw to shout for help, but was quickly silenced by the flashing stroke of Hedrenatherax’s jagged sword. The babau was cut neatly in half at the midsection, spewing its foul black blood in a wide fanning arc. 

The great balor stepped from the spawning pit, a seething engine of rage and destruction. His immersion in the pool had not changed him, he was already at the pinnacle of demon-kind, instead the strong vitriolic fluid had burned him horribly, blackening his flesh and dissolving many of the iron hard scales that covered his body. Hedrenatherax’s wings were almost completely destroyed, the damage done to them by Hazergal’s spell compounded by the acrid effluvium of the spawning pit. They hung in shreds and tatters from his broad back, useless and broken.

Hedrenatherax was beyond reason, only rage existed for him now, and he turned his burning gaze on the remaining babau who now cowered behind the massive bulk of Gemnez. Hedrenatherax surged forward bellowing and took his great blade in both hands, he wanted revenge for the outrage and humiliation dealt him but Hazergal, and he had little concern who or what was the recipient of the vengeance.

Gemnez waited for the balor to close, a slight grin on his gaudy reptilian face. When the balor saw that Gemnez was blocking his way he turned his full ire upon the massive devil, raising his sword above his head to cleave Gemnez’s great bloated body. The babau fell back in terror as Hedrenatherax closed the distance between himself and their master.

As the huge balor drew within striking distance, Gemnez uncoiled with the speed of a striking serpent. Catching Hedrenatherax’s descending sword arm by the wrist with his left hand while his right shot out and clasped the balor firmly about the neck. With one mighty heave Gemnez lifted Hedrenatherax of the ground and then slammed him back down on his back, pinning the huge demon beneath his massive girth. 

The speed and accuracy displayed by the huge devil caught everyone by surprise, especially Hedrenatherax, who now lay trapped at the mercy of the mighty fiend. The balor’s sword had been knocked loose by his impact with the ground and he found that his own strength was woefully insufficient to counter that of his foe. Helpless the balor ceased his struggling as the rage left him in the face of total defeat.

Gemnez pushed his face close to Hedrenatherax’s and whispered venomously in his ear. “Now listen to me, you great reeking pile of lemure dung.” Gemnez seethed “If you harm another of my servants I will send you back to Pyrak in the bellies of a hundred dretches”

Hedrenatherax stared up at the ludicrous painted face of Gemnez with complete shock and disbelief. How had such a ridiculous creature defeated him?

“If you will behave yourself I will release you” Gemnez continued. “Will you behave, demon?” The devil asked pointedly, his glaring orange eyes promising instant destruction.

“Yes, let me up toad!” Hedrenatherax managed to bark, blustering with false bravado.

Gemnez smiled hugely in Hedrenatherax’s face, and rose freeing the balor from beneath his body.

Hedrenatherax climbed to his feet and retrieved his sword, which he wisely hung at his side. “Now what, bloated one.” The balor asked.

“Now we take a walk, we have much to discuss you and I. Much to discuss about a faithless petitioner that can best a balor in single combat.” The barb was unmistakable and Hedrenatherax bristled, but held his anger in check.

“Come now, let us walk.” Gemnez offered amiably holding one huge flabby arm out allowing the balor to lead the way. The two powerful fiends strode off leaving the greatly relieved group of babau behind, their voices echoing softly over the churning cacophony of the spawning pit.


----------



## Nifft

Woah! Awesome again!

 -- Nifft


----------



## SpuneDagr

That was quick!

Great, as usual, BD!


----------



## Slaadmaster

*BRILLIANT! *


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey guys,

The Nithrekel NPC thread has resurfaced over on the first page of the rogue's gallery (thanks Malicene). It has some more background on Hazergal and might shed some light on why he's so pissed. 

Its in a much simpler format than this piece, more NPC proflie than short story (novel?).

Also look for stats on Hedrenatherax and Hazergal's dretch form very soon.

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Malicene

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *The Nithrekel NPC thread has resurfaced over on the first page of the rogue's gallery (thanks Malicene). *




Very happy to help you !
First time I cast Raise dead  

For if I understand Threads can be bringed back from the abyssal archives of ENWorld


----------



## Hackenslash

*Good !*

4th installment was good but a little short this time or maybe it was so good I just read it so fast....hehehe !!!!


----------



## gloomymarshes

*bump* this deserves to be on the first page. keep up the good work!


----------



## DmQ

BLACKDIRGE you are a most talented writer. If I had your skill I don’t think I would ever stop writing.

I wanted to ask you how long you have been writing, and if you have DM’d any D&D Games? I am curious if you developed your imagination, and ability to write it so, through reading other authors, or through telling your own stories. 

Have you taken any formal classes? 

Do you draw or paint?

Pardon my questions… I am just extremely curious. Its not every day I run into such a well written amateur. (assuming you are an amateur)


 As for myself, I don’t have as clear an ability to express my imagination in written words, as I do in pictures and verbal story points. I have DM’d every game I have played in D&D. Perhaps it is due to my high standards; as I find it impossible to sit through a game that I find creatively inferior to my own. 

Tj


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

DmQ said:
			
		

> *BLACKDIRGE you are a most talented writer. If I had your skill I don’t think I would ever stop writing.
> 
> I wanted to ask you how long you have been writing, and if you have DM’d any D&D Games? I am curious if you developed your imagination, and ability to write it so, through reading other authors, or through telling your own stories.
> 
> Have you taken any formal classes?
> 
> Do you draw or paint?
> 
> Pardon my questions… I am just extremely curious. Its not every day I run into such a well written amateur. (assuming you are an amateur)
> 
> 
> As for myself, I don’t have as clear an ability to express my imagination in written words, as I do in pictures and verbal story points. I have DM’d every game I have played in D&D. Perhaps it is due to my high standards; as I find it impossible to sit through a game that I find creatively inferior to my own.
> 
> Tj *




Thank you kindly, praise is much appreciated. 

I currently DM a group of four, although we switch off from time to time to give me a break and allow me to play a PC.

I would say the reading other authors in the genre has certainly helped me define a style of my own, or at least one that I am comfortable with.

I have never taken any formal classes.

I used to draw when I was younger but the talent seems to have atrophied from lack of use.

I am still an amateur although I have published with a few magazines, mostly poetry. I am currently working on a number of fiction projects which I hope will see the light of publication soon.

Thanks for asking and reading.

Dirge


----------



## Alaric_Prympax

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *I am still an amateur although I have published with a few magazines, mostly poetry. I am currently working on a number of fiction projects which I hope will see the light of publication soon.
> 
> Thanks for asking and reading.
> 
> Dirge *




I'm enjoying your story and writing style.  I keeps me coming back to this thread for more. 

I happen to work in a bookstore so I look forward to selling your books in the future!


----------



## Zarthon

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *“Now we take a walk, we have much to discuss you and I. Much to discuss about a faithless petitioner that can best a balor in single combat.” *




Wow, I thought that Hazergal was scary while he was still on the Prime Material, now he is very very scary 

Great update as usual BD, I must say that I was a bit dissapointed when you said that you would be doing a story about a big bad, but it really has me hooked.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Zarthon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, I thought that Hazergal was scary while he was still on the Prime Material, now he is very very scary
> 
> Great update as usual BD, I must say that I was a bit dissapointed when you said that you would be doing a story about a big bad, but it really has me hooked. *





Thanks Zarthon

Gemnez was tweaking hedrenthaerax's nose there. At this point he would very likely take Hazergal apart, he just wasn't expecting the barrage of magic and basically walked right into it. But... Hazergal will end up being much, much scarier when he completes his metamorphosis.

Look for another update this weekend, and the stats for Hedrenatherax.

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## gloomymarshes

come on man... gimme my fix *shakes uncontrollably* this story is as addictive as heroin. (also, the weekend has ended where I live )


----------



## LuYangShih

This is written very well, as usual.  Good job, though I still want to see the Hound Archon Paladin.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Heres the next update. 

In this installment we will shift focus away from hazergal for a bit and see what the Demon Lord Pyrak has been up to.

Enjoy

*****************************************************

Pyrak leaned upon the hilt of his massive sword and cast his gaze across a scorched landscape of cracked earth and heat-baked rock. No sun hung overhead, but the hellish place was lit by a fierce reddish glow that cast deep shadows reminiscent of pools of thickening blood. Behind the demon lord a shimmering disc of multi colored light hung suspended in the dry heat choked air. The planar portal was large, easily large enough to allow Pyrak’s massive frame to fit through without stooping. 

Alone for the moment Pyrak scanned the horizon for any sign of his enemy, for he stood upon the land of his most hated foe, Avernus the first layer of Baator, the very gates of Hell itself. 

Behind Pyrak the harsh jangling of steel announced the arrival of his marilith general Heskara as the portal disgorged her serpentine body complete with battle harness and weapons. The demoness's beautiful features were hard and pinched; she was nervous and had good reason to be. The marilith had been tasked with leading this foray into Baator and it would be she that led the screaming hordes of demons to battle with their ancient enemies. Failure would not be tolerated, Pyrak had assured her of this, and if his words were not proof enough his recent actions certainly were. Pyrak had, a scant ten days ago, slain another general named Kugrot, a nalfashnee demon that had displeased him. The demon lord had cut Kugrot down at the foot of his throne while Heskara looked on, an unmistakable warning.

“It is empty, my lord,” Heskara remarked as she slithered up beside her liege. 

Pyrak stared down at his serpentine general with a sneer. “It’s only empty because they don’t know we are here yet.” 

Heskara looked up at Pyrak quizzically. “I am sorry my lord, I don’t understand.” The marilith questioned as meekly as she could. “Bel has this plane under constant surveillance, how could he not know we have arrived.”

Pyrak turned a black scowl upon his general, his eyes glowed momentarily with red rage at being questioned, but the mighty demon lord forced his anger into check and answered Heskara. “We have arrived in a null spot”, Pyrak remarked with a casual air, “ the only place in Avernus where the baatezu cannot see.”

Pyrak lifted his gaze across the scorched landscape, which remained empty of anything or anyone besides the two demons. “It seems that fat slug Gemnez has his uses after all.” Pyrak spoke aloud but more to himself than to his subordinate.

The huge demon lord suddenly turned to his marilith general, his eyes brimming with anticipation for what was to come. “Heskara!” He boomed. “Widen the gate and let them in!”

Heskara wasted no time in obeying her lord and slithered to the planar portal that currently measured roughly twenty feet in diameter. The demoness spread her six arms and began intoning the words to a spell. At the completion of the spell the shimmering outer circumference of the portal exploded outwards expanding to nearly ten time its size in a matter of seconds. From beyond the greatly enlarged portal a brash cacophony of bestial grunts and perverse muttering burst forth, followed closely by the near deafening sound of countless bodies moving forward.

Heskara slithered back to the side of Pyrak, who stood before the huge portal his greatsword now resting casually across his shoulder. A savage glee filled the demon lord as slowly the portal began to vomit forth a horde of demons of all shapes and sizes. From the lowliest dretch to the towering bull-headed goristroi, a seemingly endless stream of abominable creatures spewed out onto the infernal plane of Avernus.

After nearly an hour the final demon stepped through the portal and Heskara stood before a near endless mass of demons. Pyrak stood beside his general and surveyed his army; he felt _fiendbleeder_ suddenly thrum to life in his grasp. The sword slithered into the demon lord’s mind with the ease of a long familiar lover. “A great horde, Pyrak” it purred into his thoughts. “Who shall lead it?” 

Pyrak tried to push the sword from his mind; he knew that it did not approve of Heskara leading. The sword wished only Pyrak to lead and through him _Fiendbleeder_ could exert its will over the forces of the abyss. The demon lord ignored the sword and he felt it laughing in the back of his mind, knowing full well that it could make him do whatever it wished. _Fiendbleeder_ occasionally let Pyrak have his way, as it seemed to amuse the fiendish weapon. This was one of those times and Pyrak felt the sword slip from his consciousness with great relief. 

“Today you shall witness a great victory over our hated foes” Pyrak heard Heskara call out over the assembled horde of demons. “Our great lord Pyrak has given us an opportunity to strike at the baatezu before they can assemble an army to oppose us. The slaughter will be grand and each of you shall glut your hatred in full.”

Heskara cast a quick glance at Pyrak, looking for any sign of the demon lord’s approval, but found nothing in his cold black gaze. “Now follow me, children of the abyss and I shall lead you to glory!” Heskara punctuated her last statement by drawing all six of her swords with a rasping steel hiss. Her bravado was not wasted and a fierce howl arose from the abyssal army in answer to her impassioned display.

Pyrak looked on bemused; their anonymity would not last, for a force as large as this one could not go undetected for long. Pyrak was certain he would face an infernal army before this campaign was done. He watched Heskara continue her impassioned oratory noting her boldness and wondering if her actions would measure up to her words. The great demon lord felt _fiendbleeder’s_ presence suddenly pushing softly at the back of his mind and he tightened his grip around the hilt of the massive sword. No, he thought. This shall be mine, not yours. Pyrak seethed. He bolstered his resolve against the inevitable push of the swords dominant will but it did not come and _Fiendbleeder_ faded from his mind with the echoing ring of mocking laughter.

Free for the moment, Pyrak leapt into the air followed by two thousand elite vrocks he had named “Dreadwings” that had accompanied the horde as his personal honor guard. Together they formed a dense black cloud of winged terror as the circled above the dense mass of demons, which had now begun to move under Heskara’s direction. Pyrak slid Fiendbleeder back into its ornate scabbard across his back and turned his mind to conquest.

***

The horde of demons flowed across the flat plane of Avernus like some colossal amoebae, oozing into every nook and corner in search of infernal prey. With Heskara at the lead on the ground and Pyrak, along with an entire wing of vrocks, gliding overhead there was little that could escape their attentions for long. As was the case with the first surprised group of devils they came across. 

A legion of bearded devils had the profound misfortune of running into Pyrak’s horde on their routine patrol. Bearded devils also known as barbazu were foul man-sized fiends cover in glistening scaled skin and sporting a thick wiry beard that lent them their name. They were expert combatants and wielded long saw-toothed glaives with great skill. To their credit the devils stood their ground and on the order of their cornugon captain, a huge gargoyle like devil with a lashing tail and a fearsome barbed whip, the bearded devils quickly formed a six-tiered phalanx and began advancing determinedly towards the demonic horde. Like a dense hedge of razored hell the devils marched on regardless of what would almost certainly be complete annihilation. 

No such orderly tactics existed for the demons and they surged forward at Heskara’s order to crash against the arrayed lines of the bearded devils. There were so many demons that they completely enveloped the devil ranks, surrounding them from all sides. The devils fought fiercely and slew as many as two to three times their number before finally being pulled down and torn to shreds by the howling demonic horde. The cornugon attempted to flee the scene of his legion’s destruction by taking to the air but Pyrak and his vrocks quickly caught the fleeing devil and he too met the fate of his underlings in a tangle of talons and ripping beaks. 

The corpses of the bearded devils quickly disappeared down the maws of countless hungry demons and soon there was no sign that the legion had ever existed. Flushed with their first success the demonic horde thundered on eager for more blood and carnage. The encounter with legion of bearded devils was the first of many small skirmishes as the demons flowed across the barren expanse of Avernus. The horde encountered numerous small groups of devils, utterly destroying them before the surprised fiends could react or send for reinforcements.

Heskara was leading ably enough, Pyrak surmised, as he watched his marilith general barking orders to her charges from his lofty vantage point. The demons yielded to her dominance for the moment but leadership was ever a tenuous position in the abyss as the intensely chaotic demons followed only those they perceived stronger than themselves. They followed Heskara for the moment due in large part to the recent lopsided victories over the baatezu they had encountered. Pyrak knew that heavy casualties would test their loyalty immediately and then he would see if Heskara truly had the strength to command. 

Pyrak was pleased with the initial success of his army; in all his millennia in the abyss he had never made it this far into Avernus. His goal was the iron citadel of Karagg’Var, a massive windowless tower that housed many legions of devils. It was here that the true resistance would come and Pyrak’s horde would either overcome or be broken on the iron walls of Karagg’Var. The demon lord’s true desire, however improbable, was to take the fortress and establish an abyssal foothold in Avernus. The prospect of maintaining a fortress inside hostile territory was daunting but the tower of Karagg’Var could hold many demons and would make an ideal jumping off point for further conquest.

Expecting the worst Pyrak was unfazed when his horde roared within sight of the citadel of Koragg'Var. The tower jutted like a massive iron nail driven into the blasted earth of Avernus, a single metallic spike soaring up into the foul red sky of the nine hells. Around the tower a series of concentric circles, tall iron walls bristling with spikes and the spears of thousands of baatezu troops, formed a near impregnable barrier to any who dared challenge the might of Baator. 

Heskara called a halt to the hordes forward movement as the tower came into plain view. With a great thrashing and rumbling the demonic army ground to a stop while its leaders surveyed the daunting task that lay before them. Pyrak dropped to the ground near his general commanding his wing of vrocks to do the same.

“I have to admit, that’s damn impressive.” A stunned Heskara remarked to her liege at the awe-inspiring sight that lay before them. Pyrak merely nodded as he took in the task that lay before him.

The Baatezu army arrayed in front of the citadel of Karragg’Var was the largest assembling of devils Pyrak had ever seen. There was easily fifty legions formed largely from the scaly skinned, spike tufted bearded devils, or the less common barbed devils, fearsome close quarter combatant covered in razor sharp spines and bone spurs. In addition there were large groups of more powerful devils, including malebranche, huge muscular beasts with bat-like wings and fierce tridents of fire-blackened iron. Cornugon and insectile ice devil commanders were evident on the field as well, their positions of authority marked by the radical physical difference between themselves and their troops. Overhead the sky was dark with the wheeling forms of airborne devils, consisting of the squat pig-like aminzu and the wasp-like advespa, which they commanded. 

The devils were organized in groups of one thousand, each legion of bearded or barbed devils led by an ice devil or cornugon. The legions of bearded devils moved in tight phalanxes to make better use of their long slashing glaives while the barbed devils lingered in amorphous mobs, eager to close with the enemy and bring their vicious body spines to bear. 

Pyrak’s army was near double the size of the baatezu force, but was formed of many lesser demons such as dretch and even the near mindless manes. He had many squads of more powerful creatures but their chaotic natures prevented them from working together and forming a cohesive battlefront. Pyrak hoped simply for a battle of attrition where by he could overwhelm the infernal lines with cannon fodder while his more powerful minions brought their formidable spells and combat prowess to the fore. His army was eager enough but he had seen many an abyssal horde break against the rigorous discipline of the baatezu lines. 

Nearly a thousand yards separated the two armies and they waited for their respective leaders to order an attack. Pyrak has joined Heskara in front of the ragged amorphous front line of his horde. He watched with curiosity as the legions of devils suddenly split down the middle to allow a group of large bulky creatures to come to the fore. Pyrak snorted with mocking laughter as he saw who was “in charge” of the baatezu army. 

“Medregog?” Heskara said with open wonder and revulsion. “I thought you killed that bloated idiot.” 

“No, he teleported away before I could finish the job. This should be very interesting”

Medregog was the sorriest excuse for a pit fiend Pyrak had ever laid eyes on. He went against every common notion of what the mightiest of devils should be. He was weak willed, incompetent and lacking I any kind of strategic wisdom. Pyrak had soundly defeated him over a dozen times but each time the pit fiend had managed to escape destruction. The last time Pyrak had managed to sever Medregog’s left wing before the desperate devil teleported away. The demon lord could see that Medregog still bore the wound, as even the powerful regenerative abilities of a pit fiend could not heal a wound dealt by Fiendbleeder. 

Medregog moved through his troops with the air of a conquering hero surrounded by an honor guard of six malebranche. Although a pit fiend, the most powerful of devil kind, Medregog was less than awe-inspiring. He was short, barely topping nine feet in height and his body lacked solidarity, hanging in drooping folds of flabby flesh. Even the normally fearsome features of the pit-fiend were muted in Medregog; his fangs were two short, his eyes to small and even his scales lacked luster.   

Medregog wore little beyond a kilt of beaten brass and a crimson cloak thrown over his shoulders to hide his savaged wing. He carried a long iron rod in his right hand and crown of silver adorned his scaly brow. Pyrak watched the pit fiend move closer with unabashed disgust, the demon lord found it completely mystifying that Medregog had climbed the ranks of devil kind to achieve the status of pit fiend. Baatezu were not known for rewarding cowardice and incompetence with anything than complete destruction, but somehow Medregog had managed to defy the odds and stand once again before Pyrak. The demon lord clenched his talons in frustration; he would not let Medregog escape his wrath again.

Medregog had reached the front of his army and flung his cloak over shoulder with a flourish. He then raised his iron rod and pointed it towards the demonic horde. 

“Go back!” The fat pit fiend boomed. “You will find only death here.”

Pyrak ignored the pit fiends warning and called out over the distance that separated them. “Medregog, where is Bel? He certainly couldn’t have left you in charge of all these troops.”

Pyrak could see his adversary bristle even at this distance. “Bel has no time to waste on the likes of you, demon. The lord of Avernus has entrusted your destruction to me.”

Pyrak chuckled at Medregog’s boast “Well if you are so keen on my destruction why don’t you fly over here and we can settle this whole thing personally.” A howl of laughter and derision arose from the horde at Pyrak’s barely veiled barb.

“Asmodeus take you, Pyrak!” Medregog cursed. “I will make a cloak of your fine feathered hide before this day is out!” 

Pyrak leaned down to Heskara and said softly, “Make sure he doesn’t leave.” The marilith nodded the smallest hint of a smile brightening here exotic features. 

“Legions! Forward!” Medregog shrieked and the colossal baatezu army began to advance in precise formation. After giving the order to attack Medregog melted back into the safety of his army’s vanguard.

“Here they come.” Heskara remarked her whole body aquiver with the thought of the carnage to come. “Now?” She asked, looking up at Pyrak.

“Yes, now. Get them into ranks.”

Although his demons resisted any kind of organized direction, Pyrak had managed, through threats and intimidation, to teach his horde one trick. At Heskara’s order, fifty massive goristroi came to the fore. Each of the twenty-foot bull headed demons carried a huge silvered iron maul and began to arrange themselves, with much prodding from Heskara, into a rough wedge. Behind the wedge of goristroi the rest of the horde had begun to line up adding to the initial formation until a massive spearhead of demonic bodies stood poised to crash against the baatezu legions.

A scant hundred yards now separated the two armies and Pyrak turned to Heskara and warned his general sternly. “Keep control of them or this will be over as quickly as it began. Do not fail me.” Pyrak’s tone held no mercy and the marilith knew that if they did not emerge victorious today, her existence would be forfeit. 

“Yes my liege, I will not falter.” Heskara replied lifting her chin and smiling confidently.

Pyrak turned from his general and spread his great wings drawing fiendbleeder from its sheath across his back. “Dreadwings! To me!” He boomed, and with that Pyrak and over two thousand vrocks rose into the air and sped towards the airborne devils hovering over their infernal army. 

Pyrak and his vrocks closed the distance between themselves and the aminzu and insectile advespa in mere seconds. They had formed themselves into a tightly compacted wedge similar to the one the demons on the ground were using. With Pyrak at the head of this formation they plowed into the flying devils in a concentrated mass of tearing talons and ripping beaks. The devils stood little chance against Pyrak and his vrocks and they inflicted heavy casualties in the first few seconds of the aerial battle.  

On the ground below the goristroi point of the huge demonic formation had reached the first rank of baatezu. The goristroi struck out with their hammers crushing scores of bearded devils before they could even get within reach. The goristroi began moving forward pushed by the huge mass of fiends behind them, driving a gap into the devil line through which poured a multitude of lesser demons. 

Pyrak pulled his sword from the dying corpse of an aminzu, its small piggish eyes gleaming with hatred as it fell to its death hundreds of feet below. The vrocks had cleared out most of the baatezu air power and Pyrak sneaked a glance at his horde ‘s progress on the ground. 

The wedge had slammed into the baatezu near the center of their formations. It had done its job and broken the devils cohesive units rendering the battlefield into a fierce disorganized melee, which was exactly the style of combat Pyrak and his demons excelled at. 

The fighting was mostly hand to hand although a few of the more powerful fiends on both sides began to smite their foes with blasts of fire or freezing cold. Demons and devils are highly resistant to magic and only the lesser fiends suffered any real damage from these magical attacks. 

Pyrak and his vrocks having no remaining foes to battle in the air dove towards the colossal mass of battling fiends. The demon lord and his dreadwings slammed into a one of the few remaining devil legions that had retained its lines. The vrocks dropped into the middle of a formation of bearded devils ranks slashing and biting, while Pyrak slashed about with fiendbleeder slaughtering scores of the lesser baatezu. The bearded devil ranks collapsed almost immediately as they were massacred entirely. 

Suddenly Pyrak found himself alone in a small empty space on the battlefield, like being in the eye of a storm the battle raged around the demon lord but he was untouched by it. Pyrak heard Heskara barking orders to the east and turned his gaze to tangled knot of creatures that battled there. The marilith was in the thick of it, her six blades whirling like a storm of scythes. He watched as she disemboweled a cornugon with a triple swipe of three blades on her left side while skewering two barbed devils with a pair of blades on her right. She seemed to have things under control for the moment, but the tide of battle could change in an instant, and Pyrak was not about to lose his advantage.

The demon lord threw back his head and emitted a short piecing croak that was echoed by the remaining vrocks in the area. The vrocks moved in quickly and formed a massive circle around their master. Some of the devils fighting around them broke off from where they were battling Pyrak’s horde and hurried to disrupt the gathering circle. Many of them had seen this tactic before but not on this large of a scale. Enough vrocks remained outside the circle to engage the devils that were now swarming the area and relatively undisturbed, Pyrak and the circle of vrocks began to dance.

The vrocks began to move slowly around Pyrak, contorting their bodies in obscene angles and croaking in a shrill incomprehensible language. The dance contained a fell rhythm and the air began to thicken with a strange static charge. Pyrak croaked and writhed in time with the vrocks and as the battle raged around them they began to quicken the pace of their bizarre dance. 

Heskara, seeing what Pyrak was doing, had also broken off with small contingent of babau and two goristroi to help fend off the baatezu clustering around the circle of vrocks. The fighting was intense as the more powerful devils, knowing full well what Pyrak was up to, drove their lesser minions relentlessly, but they could not break the line of demonic defenders in time to stop Pyrak’s dance.

The dance ended abruptly with each vrock including Pyrak suddenly stopping in place and emitting a single deafening shriek. The magical energy that had been building in the air was released in a massive explosion of crackling blue energy that fanned out in all directions from the circle. It passed harmlessly through each demon it encountered but ripped into the surrounding baatezu like a scythe through wheat burning them with a raging blue fire that swept through the devil ranks unchecked. 

Because Pyrak had added his own personal power to the dance its radius had broadened considerably, flashing out in seconds over five hundred yards destroying all the lesser devils it touched and staggering the more powerful fiends.  

The devils ranks were decimated and those that had survived Pyrak’s dance of ruin were momentarily stunned. The horde fell upon the remaining devils and a complete slaughter ensued as the now vastly outnumbered Baatezu fell before their demonic adversaries.

Pyrak watched the carnage gleefully until he saw a crimson-cloaked figure suddenly break off from the fighting and make for the gates of Karagg’Var. Medregog, ever the coward, had seen the inevitable conclusion to the battle and was fleeing the scene with great alacrity. He was obviously making for the outskirts of the fighting so that he could teleport to safety undisturbed.

“Heskara!” Pyrak cried pointing fiendbleeder towards the feeling Medregog. The Marilith was once again in the thick of combat but easily dispatched the three bearded devils she was facing and turned to see what Pyrak was pointing at. Heskara was a sorcerer of no small talent and she knew what Pyrak wished her to do. The marilith sheathed two of her swords to free a pair of her hands and quickly rattled of the words to an arcane incantation. At the spell’s culmination she pointed her index finger at the fleeing pit fiend and a thin purple ray of magical energy flashed from her extended digit to strike Medregog squarely in the back. The ray did not injure the pit fiend but his body was momentarily outlined in a harmless purple glow.

Pyrak launched himself into the air and sped towards Madrgog, who was still pushing his way through the last remaining knots of combatants. The pit fiend did not see Pyrak coming and as he reached the edge of the melee he was struck from behind by the demon lord’s massive body and sent crashing to the earth. 

Pyrak fanned his great wings to stop his forward momentum and landed softly, straddling the prostrate form of Medregog, fiendbleeder dangling casually from one taloned hand. “Get up you sorry pile of lemure dung!” The demon lord spat.

Medregog scrambled away from Pyrak on his scaly belly rolling over on his back when he had gotten a few feet away. A wide mocking smile filled the pit fiend’s gruesome features as he quickly ran through the syllables of a spell. The look of abject terror that crossed Medregog’s face as his spell merely fizzled with a pathetic popping noise was pure delight to Pyrak.

“Oh no, there is no escape this time.’ Pyrak said and took fiendbleeder in a two handed grip. “Your incompetence sickens me, I will be doing the entire baatezu race a favor by ending your miserable existence. Now get up and fight!”

Medregog climbed to his feet slowly, his great flabby body quivering with terror. Beyond Pyrak the battle had ended, every single one of Medregog’s troops had either been destroyed or fled. Behind him the tower of Karrag’Var stood a safe haven he could not reach. He knew that the devils that remained inside the tower would not aid him, in fact many would like nothing more than to see him slain on the blood soaked field of battle. He was alone and outnumbered fifty thousand to one. With no other choice he gripped the long iron rod he had carried with him from the tower and fingered a small metal stud near the base of the implement. A large scythe like blade suddenly sprang from the rod transforming it into a wicked hooked battleaxe. 

Pyrak grinned and strode forward to meet his foe. Heskara and the rest of the horde had moved up to watch their Pyrak do battle and formed a massive circle around the two combatants. 

Medregog started combat predictably enough by calling on his natural spell-like abilities and dropping a great ball of fire at his feet. The explosion was immense and the pit fiend stood unharmed at its center, the flames had no effect on Pyrak either but momentarily hid his foe from view. Medregog did not waste his advantage and charged from the shielding wall of fire, battle-axe raised high over his head. 

Pyrak was nearly caught off his guard and brought fiendbleeder up in a desperate parry deflecting the pit fiend’s powerful overhand blow that certainly would have split his skull. The demon lord leapt backwards after fending off Medregog’s first strike to give him some room to regain his composure. Medregog was a fool and a coward, but he was still a pit fiend and now that he was cornered would likely fight with every ounce of strength he could muster. 

Again Medregog charged, but this time Pyrak was ready for him and as the pit fiend drew near, Pyrak used his larger size and greater reach to good effect. Quick as a snake fiendbleeder licked out catching the slower moving Medregog before he could bring his axe to bear. The great enchanted blade slashed the pit fiend low on his right arm severing the hand at the wrist and sending his weapon to the ground in a shower of ichor. Medregog howled with pain and horror stumbling back clutching the spurting stump of his right hand. “No! Please, this cannot be!” he cried as Pyrak stalked towards him. “I will concede the tower to you! Just let me live!” Medregog was screaming now, thick greenish spittle flying from his mouth, but Pyrak ignore him.

Medregog did nothing but put his arms over his head as Pyrak drew near in a vain attempt to ward off the final blow. The demon lord loomed over his adversary and shot out a taloned hand to grasp Medregog by the wrist of his undamaged arm. Pyrak lifted the pit fiend bodily from the ground to dangle in impotent humiliation. The victorious demon lord stared into the pit fiend’s eyes for a quick second, finding nothing but limitless depths of cowardice, and then casually rammed fiendbleeder through Medregog's chest impaling him on the massive steel blade. Pyrak held him there as he gurgled and spat, spewing his thick black blood from his fanged mouth and screaming incoherently. It took nearly five minutes for Medregog to die and Pyrak watched with great satisfaction as the light left the pit fiend’s eyes and he became still.

Pyrak flung Medregog’s great bloated corpse to the ground and wiped fiendbleeder clean with the back of one feathered arm. Heskara had slithered up beside her liege and stared up at the intimidating majesty of Karagg’Var. The tower was still manned by thousands of devils visible on the tower battlements and along the iron walls the circled the great citadel. “What do we do now, my lord?” The marilith asked softly.

Pyrak looked down at his general, his eyes gleaming with malice. “We lay siege, of course.”


----------



## Krellic

Great stuff!

You've certainly given these critters some flavour!


----------



## LuYangShih

I wonder if Gemnez is going to be the one who eventually destroys Pyrak.  I would like to see Pyrak survive, but BLACKDIRGE seems to have a predeliction towards Lawful characters winning the day.  Regardless, another great post, and I look forward to reading more.  This is truly high quality work.


----------



## d12

Keep them coming!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

> I wonder if Gemnez is going to be the one who eventually destroys Pyrak. I would like to see Pyrak survive, but BLACKDIRGE seems to have a predeliction towards Lawful characters winning the day. Regardless, another great post, and I look forward to reading more. This is truly high quality work.




I will admit I have soft spot for the Lawful guys, they're easier to write.  

I think you will be surprised at who actually emerges as the victor in this tale. Not sure what will happen to Pyrak, he's an ambitious demon lord, and that may get him into trouble. 

I am going with a little different method in tellting this story than I did with my previous efforts. It will jump around a bit from perspective to perspective, mainly telling the tale through the view of Hazeragl, Pyrak and Gemnez. If I don't make too much of a muddled mess out of things it should all tie together in an unexpected way at the end. 

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## SpuneDagr

It seems like Pyrak resents the chaotic nature of his race. He spends so much energy and effort forcing his minions to be as lawful as their nature allows. Is there a reason he does not embrace his tanar'riness?


----------



## Malicene

Reading your last installment, I tought: How could you forget the Dance of Ruin ? ... and Pyrak's start dancing a few lines later .....  

-----------------------------------------------------------
In my mind Vrock's Dance of Ruin is something they do flying, like a crazed air show !


----------



## SpuneDagr

Totally. The Dance used to be kinda so-so, but now it is incredibly powerful! 20d6!!!


----------



## SpuneDagr

...bump?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

SpuneDagr said:
			
		

> It seems like Pyrak resents the chaotic nature of his race. He spends so much energy and effort forcing his minions to be as lawful as their nature allows. Is there a reason he does not embrace his tanar'riness?




Hey SpuneDagr, 

I am glad someone picked up on Pyrak's less then demonic nature. While certainly not lawful Pyrak is far less chaotic than many of his demonic brethren, this is due to a few things. Firstly, being highly intelligent, Pyrak realizes that no matter how much he hates the devils, there is something to be said for their discipline and order in combat. Therefore he has tried to impose as much order on his horde as possible, which basically amounts to getting them to use very simple tatctics. There other influencs on Pyrak that have shifted his alignment more towards neutral evil, but I will reveal that in later installments. (although I am sure many of you have figured it already   ).

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## LuYangShih

Discipline would be an issue of Wisdom, not alignment.  And order is not neccessarily the best way to wage war.  Look at the Roman Empire, a greatly ordered army that marched across the globe.  Yet in several places they were turned back, by armies I would describe as chaotic in alignment.  The Arabs, the Scottish, and the Germanic Tribes all fought the Romans off, and they did so by fighting the Romans on their terms.  

At one point, for example, Augustus was attempting to assimilate the Germanic Tribes through cultural exchange, instead of warfare.  Unfortunately, the General he assigned to the region infuriated the locals due to a few actions he took.  The Germans lured the Romans up into a valley where the ground was so slick, the Roman soldiers could not even turn around without slipping.  The Germans were used to this terrain, but the Romans were not.  They surrounded them, and turned the entire battle into a chaotic melee, slaughtering them all.  That was a tenth of the Roman Legion, all lost in that one battle.  

I think a chaotic army would play to their strengths, which would be one on combat and wild melees, not attempt to copy the tactics of their lawful enemies.  The Devils are simply much better at that type of warfare than the Demons, and always will be.  Dictating how the battle is fought is the key, and if Pyrak insists on engaging the Devils on their terms, I do not see how he can win.  

Regardless of all that, however, great work so far, and I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Hackenslash

*Brilliant.....*

Hi BLACKDIRGE,

This installment was brilliant, very well written and totally absorbing. I have always wondered what combat would be like in the eternal "Blood War" and I think you have described it very well. I will be looking to this Story Hour for more inspiration on the "Blood War" as I am thinking of having a climatic battle between a Pit Fiend and a Balor in my own campaign with the PC's being on the side of the Pit Fiend to help stop the Chaos Hordes advance. Thanks again for the great story...Cheers


----------



## SpuneDagr

So BD... How's it goin'?


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn

Blackdirge, how I envy your writing talents!
Love the setting for the campaign as well- though I am curious, as Pyrak an NPC or a PC?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Look_a_Unicorn said:
			
		

> Blackdirge, how I envy your writing talents!
> Love the setting for the campaign as well- though I am curious, as Pyrak an NPC or a PC?




Well...

I'm cheating, actually. The story of Hazergal is pure fiction and not based on any game I am currently running or have run in the past. I started this story hour at the recommendation of a few of my readers who had faithfully read my other works in the rogue's gallery. 

I hope my break from normal "Story Hour" tradition doesn't disappoint you, as I am always grateful for new readers.

Besides, I'd have to be one crazy DM to allow one of my players to make anything near the power level of Pyrak.  

Thanks for reading.

Dirge

P.S. I am halfway through the sixth installment. I should have it done by early next week.


----------



## SpuneDagr

I don't think you CAN disappoint, BD.

I'm looking forward to the next instalment!


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> I'm cheating, actually. The story of Hazergal is pure fiction and not based on any game I am currently running or have run in the past. I started this story hour at the recommendation of a few of my readers who had faithfully read my other works in the rogue's gallery.
> 
> I hope my break from normal "Story Hour" tradition doesn't disappoint you, as I am always grateful for new readers.
> 
> Besides, I'd have to be one crazy DM to allow one of my players to make anything near the power level of Pyrak.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Dirge
> 
> P.S. I am halfway through the sixth installment. I should have it done by early next week.




Don't mind a bit 
Fora  while I've been thinking about DM'ing a one player game whereby the PCa powerful individual & see how they go about accomplishing their stated goals, but for that they'd have to be as powerful as Pyrak (or equivalent in their realm)- I thought you might have been doing a similar thing. Oh well, must find other sources of information... but I'm still looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Malicene

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I am halfway through the sixth installment. I should have it done by early next week.




Come on BD ... we've learn Patience by now


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

"You must learn patience, Ed Gruberman."
"Yeah!  Patience!  How long'll that take?"

(Anybody know what the  I'm talking about? )

So yeah.  Anyway.  Eagerly awaiting as always.


----------



## gloomymarshes

[olivertwist] please sir can we have some more? [/olivertwist]


----------



## Amal Shukup

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "You must learn patience, Ed Gruberman."
> "Yeah! Patience! How long'll that take?"
> 
> (Anybody know what the  I'm talking about? )



The Frantics!   Whoo hoo! That brings me back a few, er, decades...

Teacher: _"Time has no meaning. To a true student, a year is but a day."_

Ed: _"A YEAR??!! I wanna beat people up right NOW! I got the pajamas! Hah! woo ya!"_

Teacher: _"Beat. people. up..."_

Ed: _"Yeah, just show me all those nifty moves so I can start trashing bozos! That's all I came here for! YO ASTA STA STA!!! Pretty good, eh?" _

Do you recall the song along the same lines?


----------



## LuYangShih

It is clear BLACKDIRGE has burned out on this story.  The low constitution of Elves is renowned, so this should not be a surprise.  Perhaps now we can move on to the Hound Archon Paladin and Minotaur Monk.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> It is clear BLACKDIRGE has burned out on this story.  The low constitution of Elves is renowned, so this should not be a surprise.  Perhaps now we can move on to the Hound Archon Paladin and Minotaur Monk.




Untrue! Now you hush before I give you a good drubbing. (I have an 18 Str ya know).   

I really do enjoy writing this, but right now I am in the middle of a move and so don't have near as much time for writing as I would like. I really do have most of the next installment done and will be posting it soon. 

Thanks for hanging in there.

Dirge


----------



## Nasma

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Thanks for hanging in there.
> Dirge




Well, you're welcome.  It is sooo much effort doing nothing while you move and write (and work I assume).  I hope that you really are grateful though, or I just might stop reading this great story that I get for free.


----------



## Serpenteye

Great stuff, you've got a real talent for this BLACKDIRGE. 

I'd like some more, please.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

'Fraid not- I just know the "Boot to the head!" skit.


----------



## Amal Shukup

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> 'Fraid not- I just know the "Boot to the head!" skit.



 
Lyrics to the whole thing - including the song (scroll down):
http://www.songlyrics.com/song-lyrics/Frantics/Miscellaneous/Boot_To_The_Head/92494.html

Too funny. Album cover is fairly priceless too...

Good luck with your move Mr. 'Dirge, we anxiously await your return to your keyboard.

Amal


----------



## gloomymarshes

*BUMP*

also, the 'beginning of next week' has kinda passed over here BLACKDIRGE *nudge nudge wink wink* 

Very good story hour though. I'm dying to read the next episode


----------



## Derulbaskul

Well, BD, I would even offer to help you move... except that I live in Oz.

Anyway, now that we have established my good intentions... um, may we please have another update?

Cheers
D


----------



## SpuneDagr

Yup.


----------



## the Rob

Well, time for one of my all-too-rare posts: Dirge, i've loved you work for a long time, so ...... *bump*

<returns to eagerly await an update>


----------



## Derulbaskul

Bump. This is too good to simply just let it slide....


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

Sorry for the lack of updates recently. I am in the middle of a long and protracted move up north and that combined with a recent case of the stomach flu has kept me away from the keyboard. Anyway I do have an update for you although its a bit shorter than the others. This installment brings us back to check up on Hazergal and see how he is coping with his new body.

Thanks for being patient. Also thanks to all of you who have faithfully bumped this thread to keep it on the front page, it is much appreciated.

Dirge

**********************************************************

*Part VI - Hunger*


Time moves oddly in the abyss, the passing of minutes and hours proceed at an apparently random and haphazard velocity. Blasphemous green suns rise and set, skies darken and become bloated with foul stinking rain. All of this happens with no forewarning or inclination just a series of all together unrelated events culminating in what makes up an abyssal day.

From his tiny cave, Hazergal the dretch watched the bizarre manifestation of abyssal weather with much fascination. He marveled at the complete and utter chaos of it all, no pattern or method could be applied to the place. It simply existed as a state of almost pure chaos. But unlike the plane of limbo, the true plane of ultimate chaos, the abyss tempered its strange manifestation with evil, black and pure. There was no beauty here, all was raving and pain, even the sky above, infested with writhing worm like clouds offered no solace or surcease from the constant hammering evil.

Hazergal had holed up in his cave for what seemed like days, rifling through his changing mind for something that would lend some sense of reason to the whole affair. He found nothing but his own, now alien thought processes and what seemed a limitless gulf of arcane knowledge. He had realized some time ago that he was no longer Hazergal. That being had ceased to be. The demon, whose flesh he now wore had added its bizarre psychology and physiology to that of the once human mage to create a new creature. He was neither wholly demon nor wholly human. The former arch-mage found that many of his memories, those from his former life, had been burned away by the terrifying ordeal he had suffered. The transformation to dretch had left his mind scoured clean of all but the rudimentary elements of self. He knew that he was Hazergal, once a human archmage in the prime material world of Faerun, but the minor details of his 75 plus years as a man were lost. 

Hazergal sat and struggled in vain to recall his childhood, his parents, anything from his former existence beyond his name, his arcane ability, and those few crystal clear moments just before his death. His desire for vengeance remained strong however, although he was no longer certain why he wanted it. He remembered that Nithrekel had slain him, but beyond that there was nothing. His killer’s motivations and relationship to Hazergal were only vague recollections of long erased emotions. Fear, anger, betrayal, these feelings hovered just beyond the grasp of his mind but added their venom to his lust for revenge nonetheless. 

In between his reveries and soul searching, Hazergal had experimented with his newly found powers, and to a lesser extent his demonic body. He found that he merely had to focus on a task and instantly an appropriate spell would take shape in his mind. If he needed to reach a high place, a levitation spell would quickly come to the fore. To smite an enemy, a near limitless array of attack spells would be his to command. There was no need for spellbooks, or the faulty limitations of human memory. Each spell was laid out in sharp definition, simply waiting to be used. 

Hazergal was well pleased by his vastly enhanced magical skills; he was however, less than thrilled with his new body. Small and flabby, his dretch body was nothing short of pathetic. Without his magic he would be easy prey for the terrible beasts the roamed the wastes of the abyss, not to mention more powerful demons. 

Unsure of how long he had lingered within his cavern, Hazergal found himself growing restless and developing a most peculiar hunger. He had not slept since his death, as his demonic body seemed to require no rest and try as he might he could not satiate the strange desire growing within him. The former arch-mage had summoned all manner of scrumptious delicacies with his magic but even after gorging himself to the point of bursting he still hungered for something more. It was a desire he could not define, that is until a group of babau stumbled into his ravine and his hunger burst forth in a ravenous tide. 

There were four of the foul skeletal demons, all armed with cruel barbed lances similar to the ones used around the spawning pool of Gemnez Drak. It was clear they were searching for something as they spread out immediately after entering the ravine, probing every nook in the black, shale like rock with their lances. 

_They’re looking for me._ Hazergal guessed instantly. The commotion he had caused at the spawning pool would certainly not go unanswered, and the great balor Hedrenatherax would most certainly seek reprisal for his defeat. Regardless, he could not allow himself to be found, as his bizarre transformation would be seen as a threat to every powerful demon in the area.

The babau were slowly making their way down the ravine, following the sluggish stream that ran down its center. They were still a good one hundred yards when Hazergal sprang his attack. The dretch arch-mage cast a number of spells in rapid succession after pulling back into the confining darkness of his cave. He forwent the verbal components to these relatively simple spells with ease and was soon cloaked in several layers of protective magicks. An invisibility spell hid him from sight while a layer of magical force protected his body from incoming blows. Lastly a spell of magical flight would allow him to assail his foes from the air and gain complete surprise. 

Standing at the lip of his cavern the invisible archmage watched the babau demons move closer. Hunger welled within him, as he viewed the slime slicked bodies of the approaching demons with an aching desire that was indescribably alien, yet absolutely intoxicating. 

Hazergal drifted away from his cave overlooking the ravine from a sheer mountainside some fifty feet up. The arch-mage glided through the air towards his quarry, which had now regrouped and stood clustered together, conversing in the guttural abyssal tongue. Hazergal watched as one of the babau raised an emaciated arm and pointed towards the cave he had just vacated. The remaining three demons grunted their compliance and the group of fiends began to move again. 

Hazergal moved silently towards the approaching babau until he hovered just ten feet above their heads. Completely oblivious to Hazergal’s presence the babau could do nothing but react with open-mouthed shock as the object of their search suddenly appeared directly above them. Hazergal’s invisibility spell collapsed as he spewed forth the words to a powerful incantation, slightly altered in form to accommodate the dretch mage’s choice of enemies. The four babau were arranged in a staggered line, a very fortuitous arrangement for Hazergal's choice of offensive magic.

The lead babau brought his lance up in a vain attempt to strike at the hovering dretch, but was far two slow as a crackling bolt of blue flame leapt from Hazergal’s pointing index finger and slammed into the fiends skeletal chest. The babau’s body went rigid as the powerful jolt of searing hell burst through his body. The bolt burned completely through the demon but did not falter, leaping away from its initial target to strike each of the remaining babau. The stench of burning flesh drifted up to Hazergal as the four demons writhed and twisted in the grip of his mighty spell. Finally, the energy of Hazergal’s magic faded and the four babau collapsed as one to the ground in a smoldering heap.

Hazergal settled to the ground a few feet away from the carnage he had wrought and felt once again the mighty hunger pains crash into him. His mind became clouded and soon his entire universe consisted only of the smoking corpses of the babau and the irresistible aroma of their charred flesh. Near mindless with hunger Hazergal waddled over to the nearest corpse and fell to his knees next to the slain demon. His long fingered hands scrabbled over the chest of the babau and he began to dig his talons into the creature’s burnt flesh. Hazergal ripped and slashed at the babau’s chest finally boring a wide gaping hole beneath which lay a blackened lump of muscular flesh as large as two clenched fists. Hazergal reached in to the demon’s chest to clutch its now silent heart with both hands, and then with a savage tug ripped the organ free trailing a dripping mass of congealed gore. 

Hazergal was drooling helplessly now completely absorbed with a lust he could not begin to understand. With a great sigh of desire now fulfilled, the dretch archmage began to devour his prize, swallowing the meat whole and still smoking. In three great bites the babau’s heart was gone but Hazergal was still ravenous. The dretch crawled to the next babau corpse and repeated the process he had enacted upon the first. Eventually he had consumed the hearts of all four babau and he sat, finally contented, his grossly distended belly jutting out prominently. 

With his hunger abated Hazergal felt his mind emerging from the haze of desire that had clouded it. He was left dumbfounded. What had brought upon this strange hunger? He looked over at the four savaged corpses of the babau and felt his gorge rise. The cloying stench from their charred corpses was revolting. Why would he have such a lust to devour their flesh? What was he becoming? The thought frightened him immensely; he had had no control over his own actions when the hunger had gripped him. His demon self had simply assumed control and directed his body in its gruesome task. A black cloud of self-loathing settled over Hazergal and he stared with disgust at his gore-encrusted talons that had moments ago eagerly shoveled lumps of rotten filth into his mouth. 

Hazergal's descent into self-degradation was suddenly halted by bizarre burning sensation that began in the pit of his stomach. Alarmed, he quickly climbed to his feet to promptly fall to the ground in gut wrenching agony as the strange fire in his belly became a furnace of white-hot misery. The pain spread through his entire body, locking his limbs in spastic convulsions and filling his mind with a howling maelstrom of dire images. He saw a tall kingly figure seated in a throne of black basalt, a great naked sword across his robed knees. The figure’s features were comely but the hint of demonic taint was evident in the glistening black skin, like polished onyx and glowing red orbs that burned with power beneath a clean noble brow. The bearing of a king or powerful lord was evident in the mien of the mysterious creature. His rich black robes, embroidered with silver thread, hid the rest of his body from sight, but Hazergal could tell that it would be as well made and striking as the being’s alluring visage. 

Hazergal writhed helplessly but the vision continued and the former archmage seemed to hang disembodied in the throne room of this powerful fiendish lord. He watched all manner of demons supplicate themselves before the mighty figure, even balors bowed before the obvious power of the enthroned individual. The image was silent but as Hazergal watched a single word began to boil in the back of his skull. Two syllables beginning as a whisper but slowly building to finally encompass his mind in a screaming dirge. “HAZAG! HAZAG!” And when his head seemed ready to burst beneath the aural assault of the alien syllables the vision suddenly faded to black and Hazergal heard his own voice emit a terrible choked shriek, climbing up the sides of the ravine and echoing down upon him. 

As the echo of his scream slowly faded, Hazergal found himself lying upon the ground, his face pressed into the bitter black earth of the ravine. Slowly the archmage found his strength and lifted his body from the ground to stand confused and reeling amid the corpses of his victims. As he stood there trying to gain control over his swirling thoughts, he noticed something odd. His vantage point was higher, as if he was some how taller. Horror cut through his confusion and he cast his eyes down to view his new body.

Emaciated black skinned flesh had replaced the drooping flab of his dretch body. He was tall, well over seven feet with long double-jointed arms ending in a hand that consisted of four fingers and a thumb. Wicked talons capped each finger and Hazergal noted with some approval the obvious adroitness in his new extremities. He ran his hand up over his skeletal chest finally to his misshapen head, which he probed, in frenzied but delicate precision. There was no trace of a nose, only two small holes below the deep bony orbs of his eye sockets. A mouth that was all fangs and terror revealed itself under his probing touch and finally he felt a single curving horn rising from the back of his skull arcing up nearly three feet to terminate in a needle sharp point. 

His gaze rested on the corpses of the four demons, whose hearts he had recently consumed, and the truth of his situation rang clear and true. The bizarre laws of the abyss had touched him once again, conforming him to its own mysterious and chaotic whims. He was a dretch no longer, his grisly feast, somehow infused with the fading life essence of the slain fiends had transformed him. Hazergal the dretch was now Hazergal the babau.


----------



## ConnorSB

Nice! Blackdirge you are the awsome writer!

Do you actually have rules statted out for demon advancement? Like XP requirements, transformation benifits, etc? Or are you just sort of winging it? Either way is awsome, but if its the former.... by all means post them!

Connor


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Babau hearts- yummy.

Worth the wait as always, Blackdirge.  Hope you feel better and progress through the move without any problems.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Thanks, BD! You're a good fella!

Trust the move went well and that your health is on the improve.

Cheers
D


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn

May good health & a comfortable adobe be yours... after all it means you'll be more able to provide us with updates


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Nice! Blackdirge you are the awsome writer!
> 
> Do you actually have rules statted out for demon advancement? Like XP requirements, transformation benifits, etc? Or are you just sort of winging it? Either way is awsome, but if its the former.... by all means post them!
> 
> Connor




Thank you very much.   

As to stats and such...

I do actually have a thread in the rogue's gallery devoted to this story. It will eventually contain stats for each of Hazergal's transformations as well as some of the other major players in the story. The thread hasn't been updated in a while, a fact I intend to remedy as soon as I am settled. But, to answer your question, I am indeed "winging it", writing what I think sounds interesting and then worrying about the rules later.

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## SpuneDagr

Awsome story, Dirge.

Haz's ascension through the demonic ranks is off to a really fast start! He was only a dretch for a few days, and now he's a babau. Most dretches don't advance for centuries, if they advance at all. I guess Haz is highly motivated, huh?

Anyway, I love it, and you're great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

He's smarter than the average dretch!

Really, though, how often do you think dretch without massive spell power get to kill, let alone eat, the flesh of greater demons?  Most demons can filet them, unless they're a sizable horde, in which case it becomes a free-for-all to get the heart....


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> He's smarter than the average dretch!
> 
> Really, though, how often do you think dretch without massive spell power get to kill, let alone eat, the flesh of greater demons?  Most demons can filet them, unless they're a sizable horde, in which case it becomes a free-for-all to get the heart....




Yeah, you've got the right of it there. I would think that only a one dretch in a million, possibly 10 million ever progresses to a new demon form. Now of course Hazergal was much more than your average dretch and his consumption of four babau hearts, a feat that would take a normal dretch probaly decades to accomplish, was enough of a catalyst to provoke another transformation. 

I would think that Hazergal's progress will slow down now as more powerful demons will be harder to slay, and eat.   

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## SpuneDagr

Are you gonna post Hazergal's stats in the different forms pretty soon? Also, when's the next update?  You know I love yer stuff!


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump!


----------



## gloomymarshes

And I will keep bumping it, every time this thread hits the second page, for as long as I live! BLACKDIRGE, I'd like to thank you again for the amazing writing you've done.


----------



## Kodam

*bump*

*taking turns with gloomymarshes*

Great work, Blackdirge!


----------



## gloomymarshes

look behind you! over there!

*bump*


----------



## SpuneDagr

Bumpy McAwesome?


----------



## Kodam

Bump again...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

Sorry for the delay. I have just finished moving and have only recently reattained internet access. Thanks to all of you who have bumped the thread, and now that I am settled I promise to get back to work on the next installment.

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Huzzah!

Eagerly awaiting whatever you've got.


----------



## gloomymarshes

Congratulations on finding a new home!

I'm eagerly awaiting the next update


----------



## SpuneDagr

All who have not yet read this are lacking.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy All,

I am still working on part 7, but to tide you over check out the new baddie in my rogues gallery thread.

Dirge


----------



## gloomymarshes

Mmm, nice blackguard. (also, BUMP!)


----------



## OurManMute

A thread this nice deserves a bump.

So...

#BUMP#


----------



## gloomymarshes

bump


----------



## Kodam

*Bump*

Second page??? No way!

*BUMP*


----------



## the Rob

thBUMP thBUMP thBUMP


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

Thanks for being patient, here's the next update.

************************************************************

*Part VII - The Nature of Change*

Gemnez watched with an air of detached disinterest as a pair of Babau slowly removed the limbs from a squealing dretch with rusted serrated cleavers. The small demon’s wailing cries filled Gemnez’s pleasure chamber but brought him little more than the beginnings of headache. The mighty baatezu had many minions and they often “performed” these little acts of senseless violence for his amusement, but in truth he found such mundane cruelty boring in the extreme. 

“Enough!” Gemnez boomed, causing the two babau to cease their amputations in mid stroke. The demon’s turned their ichor spattered faces up to their master with surprise and the dreaded realization that they had displeased the mighty devil. 

“Take it outside and feed it to Uzog.” Gemnez continued now that he had his minion’s complete attention. “Please.” The last word came out in a silken purr and was accented by the toothy creasing of Gemnez’s gaudily painted lips. The babau wasted no time in complying and dragged the still whimpering dretch – now minus two arms and most of a leg – from the pleasure chamber in a smear of viscous black ichor. 

The sound of the massive double doors closing behind the exiting babau brought a thick sigh of relief from the huge devil, and Gemnez settled his bloated toad-like body back on the mountain of cushions that served as his throne and sleeping pallet. Here in the fortress of Gemnez Drak, he was master and none dared defy him for fear of awakening the ire of his patron, the demon lord Pyrak.

Gemnez let his thick-scaled eyelids close over his yellow-slitted orbs as he drifted back into his memories, tracing the momentous path that had brought him here, to this place of power. As a paeliryon devil, Gemnez had held much power and prestige in the burning gloom of Baator and had served the masters of the hells quite well for millennia. His last assignment as advisor to the pit fiend general Bel had set into motion the chain of events that had led to his exile and his questioning of the very meaning of his existence.

Bel ruled the first of the nine layers of Baator known as Avernus, this vast heat blasted plane was the training ground for the massive baatezu armies that existed for a single purpose, to halt the progress of invading demons on their periodical attacks on Baator. Bel performed his duty with the utmost precision and had not allowed a demon horde to breach the defenses of Avernus in his entire tenure as arch-devil. Gemnez was responsible for much of Bel’s success, using his vast network of spies, both mortal and fiendish to predict the movements of many of the powerful demon lords in the abyss. Because of the reconnaissance provided by Gemnez, most demonic hordes found themselves confronted with Bel and an army of elite devils the moment they stepped from their planar portals. 

Gemnez served Bel for centuries helping the mighty pit-fiend thwart the advances of many demon lords and ensuring that the borders of Baator were well secured. The paeliryon was well rewarded for his outstanding service and commanded a veritable army of his own intensely loyal minions, but he was not satisfied. Gemnez like all devils understood the universe as place of well ordered structure, a place where loyalty and adherence to the strict code of the Baatezu allowed one to achieve power and prosperity. Gemnez had followed the law of the hells for his entire existence, believing fully in its teachings. Gemnez believed in the superiority of baatezu kind and like all his brethren hated the disorder and chaos that grew unchecked in the home of their ancestral enemies, the demons. After centuries of working with his spies and informants, many of whom were abyssal renegades; Gemnez began to understand the inner workings of the abyss in a way that no other devil could match. 

The rise of a powerful demon lord called Pyrak drew Gemnez’s attention immediately for here was a demon who understood the nature of his chaotic brethren, harnessed it to his will and set it loose upon his enemies. Pyrak was the first demon to defeat one of Bel’s armies; the demon lord had proved to be skilled tactician and had bested Bel by undermining the very nature of his precise and orderly formations. Demonic hordes operated as a huge mob of individuals and although powerful would almost always break upon the formidable array of the infernal ranks. Through fear and outright intimidation Pyrak had marshaled his demonic hordes into simple, but effective formations that could match their Baatezu enemies for that first few moments of combat. 

Pyrak knew that his infernal counterparts often composed their huge armies with ranks of lesser devils, which could match his more powerful demons if they their ranks held. The crafty demon lord had defeated Bel in their first encounter by surprising him with a wedge of goristroi demons, huge lumbering brutes that had slammed into the devil army like tornado. The wedge cracked open the precise formation of the devil ranks, reducing them to utter chaos and allowing Pyrak’s horde to flow through the breach. In the chaos that followed the devils were defeated as they were unused to fighting in the wild melee that had been created by the dissolution of their ranks. 

Bel was forced to retreat and Pyrak tallied the first of the many victories he would achieve in his long and bloody reign. A superior force of devils eventually stopped Pyrak’s initial foray, but a dire precedent had been set, Bel and his devils had been defeated on their own soil. 

Gemnez had been mightily impressed with Pyrak and his cunning use of his demonic horde. He had never seen a demon lord so focused, so driven that even his own chaotic nature took a secondary role to the achievement of his goal. Bel, of course had been furious and his rage had lasted weeks. Even after the defeat of Pyrak’s first horde the arch-devil indulged his fury on his lesser minions, drilling his armies to the point of exhaustion and executing any commander who dared question his ruthless techniques. Gemnez vowed to learn all he could of his master’s new foe and set about gathering all the information he could on the newly risen demon lord. 

Gemnez learned that Pyrak had once served under the ancient demon lord Pazuzu, but had defeated his former master and driven him from the abyss. Pyrak had taken up residence in Pazuzu’s grand floating palace and now commanded a near limitless horde of demons and evil flying creatures. All of this was of little surprise to Gemnez, as demon lords often battled each other for power in the endless chaos of the abyss. What the paeliryon found odd was that a relative upstart like Pyrak had displaced Pazuzu, who was one of the oldest and most powerful demons in all the abyss. It was true that Pyrak led an elite force of vrocks known as the Dreadwings, an abnormally loyal group of fiends that numbered over a thousand. It was also true that Pyrak had proved to be a brilliant tactician and a creature that was willing to defy his very nature to achieve his aims. But all of this should not have lent Pyrak the strength to defeat Pazuzu, especially in one on one combat, which was how Gemnez understood the battle was resolved. 

Gemnez was baffled by this demonic anomaly and found himself shaken to the core by what Pyrak might represent. Demons and devils came to their natures not of any free will, but were instead created with the aspects of chaos and law ingrained within their very beings. It was all but unheard of for any fiend, be it devil or demon, to forsake his nature, even at the prospect of increased personal power. It was simply inconceivable, a demon’s mind would not operate in a lawful orderly manner, just as a devil was incapable of the random and chaotic thought patterns of their demonic enemies. Gemnez had long considered himself a student of planar philosophy but had always considered the path of law to be superior over that of chaos. But as he learned more of Pyrak he began to realize that Bel’s most hated foe had bested him because he was not bound by the chains of his own nature, and could in fact utilize his own power and potential to its utmost.

Gemnez began to watch his masters and even his own minions closely, observing their behavior and the very nature of baatezu life. For the first time Gemnez began to notice the flaws in what he had perceived as perfection. The rigid hierarchy of devil kind promoted loyalty and a strict adherence to timeless customs and rituals. No devil, no matter how powerful or insignificant, did anything without first seeking the advisement of his direct superior. This behavior functioned at all levels of devil society all the way up to the arch-devils themselves and insured that the rigid line of authority remained intact and enforced. In addition the thought of doing something different than what was expected, or had never been done before was inconceivable. The laws and traditions of Baator had been laid down with the perception that there was no better way and to go against this was considered the crux of lunacy. 

All of this law and order served its purpose, as the ordered ranks of devils proved to be a match for their chaotic counterparts, the demons. But there was the stalemate, Gemnez soon saw. The law of Baator was a match for the chaos of the Abyss, but no more. Neither could overcome the other because they were incapable of doing the unexpected. The demons for all their whimsical chaos could in fact be counted on to fight as an individualized mob, a tactic the Baatezu had long learned to defeat. Gemnez and his baatezu lacked imagination and their actions became just as predictable as their foes, this of course was why Baator had long ago ceased sending armies into the abyss, they simply were not adaptable enough to survive. 

Gemnez continued to watch Pyrak and to serve his master Bel, but as Pyrak’s victories began to mount the paeliryon began to lose his focus and more over his very drive for success in the world of Baatezu. His understanding of the nature of himself and his fellow devils had awoken something within him, a desire to break the chains of servitude and law that bound him and truly be his own individual. He longed for a little chaos.

Gemnez’s did not hesitate to act upon his desires for change and saw that only one creature in all the multiverse might understand his plight. Gemnez contacted the demon lord Pyrak in secret and requested sanctuary within his realm. Pyrak of course did not trust his new found ally and required that the paeliryon prove his rogue status, something Gemnez was more than eager to do. 

Gemnez offered Pyrak the life of one of the minor dukes of hell, a powerful pit fiend named Shenkara. Shenkara served Bel as a lieutenant and often commanded his armies in the arch-devil’s stead when he was engaged in more important activities. Gemnez informed Pyrak that Shenkara would be leading an elite unit of barbed devils from Bel’s Bronze Citadel to the fortress of Karag’Varr. The infernal duke would be easy prey for an unexpected attack from an abyssal horde. 

Pyrak was no fool and sent a large force of demons led by Kugrot, a nalfashnee general of no meager skill. Gemnez’s information proved to be flawless and Pyrak was presented with the head of Shenkara by his general the following day. Intrigued by this rogue devil, Pyrak accepted Gemnez’s offer and allowed him sanctuary within his realm. Gemnez had hidden his betrayal well, and his flight from Baator went completely unnoticed. 

Gemnez was granted dominion over one of the large spawning pools in Pyrak’s realm, a place the demon lord called “Gemnez Drak” which simply meant “Gemnez’s Hole” in abyssal. The paeliryon was given a contingent of babau to serve him and began his service to his new master as advisor and informant. 

The paeliryon soon learned that he in fact had two masters, Pyrak _and_ the sword Fiendbleeder that controlled the powerful demon lord. Gemnez learned that _Fiendbleeder_ was driven to destroy the baatezu and for some unfathomable reason had allowed Gemnez to serve it. Gemnez was more than willing to provide all that he knew of Avernus and Bel’s armies but he was profoundly disappointed to learn that Pyrak’s anomalistic behavior was due to his mindless devotion to _Fiendbleeder_ and not of his own progressive thinking. The mystery of Pyrak’s defeat over Pazuzu was no longer in question, the sword _Fiendbleeder_ was the center of Pyrak’s power, and without it he would be nothing more than a minor demon prince of little influence.

Gemnez lamented that he might be the only being of his kind in the multiverse, until one fateful day when he watched a dretch defeat a balor in single combat. The possibilities that arose from that confrontation were endless and Gemnez found himself possessed of a new purpose, one that required him to find this strange dretch and bend it to his will.

The paeliryon smiled serenely in his reverie, the implications of a faithless petitioner who retained his memories and powers from his previous life was monumental. It represented a new order, a direction that the creative forces of the universe had only just conceived. Gemnez felt the hand of fate at work, something that would change the very fabric of reality was about to occur and he would be the one to guide its course. 

The pounding of heavy footfalls pulled Gemnez from his thoughts and he winced at the concussive crash as the doors to his pleasure chamber were thrown open. The reek of brimstone and the invasive stench of burnt flesh filled the chamber as Hedrenatherax stalked into Gemnez’s presence. 

The balor had recovered from his dip in the spawning pool and his massive red-scaled body was glowing with unnatural health. The balor wore his usual glare of barely contained violence and dragged behind him the still smoking corpse of a demon burnt beyond recognition. Hedrenatherax tossed the blistered remains at the foot of Gemnez’s cushions and crossed his thick arms over his broad scaly chest, scowling.

“Why thank you, Hedrenatherax, but unfortunately I have already dined and prefer my meals somewhat less charred.” Gemnez lisped with as much mockery as he could muster.

“To the hells with you! You great bloated fool!” Hedrenatherax spat, his thick-clawed hands clenching in frustration. “Do you know what this is!?”

Gemnez ignored Hedrenatherax’s insults as they lacked any real weight. The paeliryon had already proved his physical superiority over the balor and was content to let him have his barbs if they gave him some semblance of independence and power. 

Gemnez rose from his cushions and waddled over to the smoking heap Hedrenatherax had deposited before him. “Well, I assume it is one of the babau I sent out after your dretch.” Gemnez answered the balor’s question and peered closely at the remains, it was obvious that the demon had been slain by the intense heat of some kind of fiery offensive spell.

“Yes, and there are three more like it where I found this one.” Hedrenatherax moved to stand opposite Gemnez and squatted down on his haunches. “Look here.” The balor motioned with one taloned hand. “What do you make of this?”

Gemnez shifted his attention to where the balor was motioning and saw that a large ragged hole had been bored into the babau’s chest. The wound would not have been a result of the spell that had slain the demon and had most likely occurred after its death. “The heart is gone.” Gemnez announced. “Are the others such as this?”

Hedrenatherax grunted an affirmative and stood. “The little bastard ripped the hearts out of all of them. I can’t imagine what he could be doing with them.”

“Adding to his power, what else?” Gemnez answered, his voice distant as he measured the implications of what lay before him.

“What do you mean, toad.” Hedrenatherax questioned, his reptilian features creased in puzzlement.

Gemnez sighed loudly, as always Hedrenatherax amazed him with his relative lack of intellect. The balor dealt with every problem in the same way, with brute force. Gemnez found it absolutely baffling that Hedrenatherax had risen to power over his much smarter brethren. “The heart is a reservoir of power, our dretch has consumed the life energy of four demons and has likely grown in power as a result.”

Hedrenatherax shook his horned head vigorously. “You are suggesting that he has climbed to the next form in the tanar’ri hierarchy, a feat that may only be accomplished via the spawning pool. It is simply not possible, trust me baatezu, this is truth.”

Gemnez marveled at Hedrenatherax inability to conceive of something outside his own experience, a trait he was finding more and more common among demons and devils alike. “You are looking for a babau now, the dretch no longer holds are little petitioner.”

“No! That is not possible! I have told you…” Hedrenatherax began to rage, but was silenced in mid rant by the meaty thwack of Gemnez’s huge red nailed fist driving into his chest. 

The air was forced from Hedrenatherax’s lungs in an explosive burst as he was hurled backwards by the force of Gemnez’s blow. The paeliryon disliked using such crude methods but sometimes nothing but a direct physical threat would convey his message.

Hedrenatherax was struggling to rise from his ignoble sprawl still stunned by the unholy speed at which Gemnez’s attack had materialized, but the paeliryon slammed him back down with the weight of one colossal foot. “Now listen to me Hedrenatherax, I dislike repeating myself.” Gemnez increased the applied pressure on the balor’s chest to drive home his point. 

“You are to leave here and find a babau, he will appear somewhat different from the rank and file. Possibly larger or his coloring may be different. Find him and bring him to me. Do not slay him, or you will answer to me.” Gemnez stared into Hedrenatherax’s eyes, eyes that burned with absolute hatred. Twice now Gemnez had humiliated the balor a fact that surely left an indelible stamp upon the mighty demon’s ego. “Do you understand?” Gemnez finished softly and was rewarded with a silent nod of the balor’s head. 

Gemnez removed his foot from Hedrenatherax’s chest and allowed him to rise. He felt the heat of the balor’s rage and thought for an instant that the demon might attack him and he would lose a very valuable servant. But Hedrenatherax simply turned away and stalked from the pleasure chamber, most likely to vent his rage on some hapless lesser demon. 

Gemnez sighed again and returned to his cushions. He knew that his hold over Hedrenatherax was a tenuous one but it would hold for as long as it was needed. The balor feared Pyrak even more than he hated Gemnez and failure to contain the menace of this faithless petitioner would mean certain doom for the balor. Gemnez had convinced Hedrenatherax that Pyrak would be much more pleased with the conservation of this new resource than its destruction and had little doubt that the balor would bring Gemnez his prize if it were within his power. 

The huge baatezu settled back in his cushions and closed his eyes once more. Visions of power and change danced before Gemnez as he allowed himself the small indulgence of dreaming.


----------



## SpuneDagr

The scope of this story just gets bigger and bigger. It seems like there's something big a'brewin' down in the Abyss. I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## ConnorSB

Gemnez and Hezragel's breaching of the laws of the planes brings up intersting possiblities.

I wonder if some parallel events are taking place on the Material Plane in response to this strange shift in the way fiends are doing buisness.

The precipitation of such a change could make for an interesting DND game... and a great rest of this story.

We are on episode seven. About how many do you forsee, Dirge?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> We are on episode seven. About how many do you forsee, Dirge?




Well I have a sneaking suspicion that I will have written a fairly good size novel before this thing is finished. Great, a novel I can't publish. 

But even if that's the case it's still really good practice and should allow me ample opportunity to work the kinks out of my style before I tackle a novel I _can_ attempt to publish. Plus the copious ego stroking you people provide does wonders for my confidence.  

Also, things have finally settled down on the home front (finished moving, found a job, etc.) so I plan to update far more frequently. In fact today was the first day in a while I had time to write and I surprised myself by banging out this last installment in a couple of hours. 

As always, thanks for reading (and the bumps to keep this thread on the front page).

Dirge


----------



## Roman

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Well I have a sneaking suspicion that I will have written a fairly good size novel before this thing is finished. Great, a novel I can't publish.
> 
> But even if that's the case it's still really good practice and should allow me ample opportunity to work the kinks out of my style before I tackle a novel I _can_ attempt to publish. Plus the copious ego stroking you people provide does wonders for my confidence.
> 
> Also, things have finally settled down on the home front (finished moving, found a job, etc.) so I plan to update far more frequently. In fact today was the first day in a while I had time to write and I surprised myself by banging out this last installment in a couple of hours.
> 
> As always, thanks for reading (and the bumps to keep this thread on the front page).
> 
> Dirge





Nice story Black Dirge. It would be interesting to know what are the limits on the protagonist's arcane power.


----------



## gloomymarshes

hmmm... cool update BLACKDIRGE . Gemnez is a strange devil, a very strange devil indeed. Maybe he was once like hazergal, a faithless petitioner who remembered something of his previous life? 

It's awesome, how his mind overcame his lawful nature. I bet he could become an arch-fiend himself.


----------



## Serpenteye

I never knew eternal damnation could be so much fun.


----------



## ConnorSB

Blackdirge, where did you get the Babau from? I can't find the stats in the MM, nor the FF, nor the MotP. And they're so cool too!


----------



## SpuneDagr

Babau:
3.0 BoVD
3.5 MM


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

SpuneDagr said:
			
		

> Babau:
> 3.0 BoVD
> 3.5 MM




Right you are SpuneDagr. I am using the MM 3.5 one.

Dirge


----------



## Malicene

Always so COOL


----------



## Demogorgon

BLACKDIRGE:

Whatever you are doing, stop it right now and get back to work on your story! 

Work? Pfah!

Family? Humbug! 

Sleep? Only for those weak mortals! 

I want to see if your story is anywhere close to what really happened.


----------



## sithramir

Amazing writing... Not only is the story great and the characters very in depth, but the style is amazing. Having just begun to start writing its helping a lot to see how you approach things. I can't wait for more!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

sithramir said:
			
		

> Amazing writing... Not only is the story great and the characters very in depth, but the style is amazing. Having just begun to start writing its helping a lot to see how you approach things. I can't wait for more!




Thanks for the kind words, praise is always very welcome.   

I will make it a point to check out your story hour.

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## Derulbaskul

Outstanding as always, BD.

As someone who used to live in the Singaporean Collective, I certainly appreciate the fact that you got your inspiration for the description of the psychology of Baator and the baatezu from Singapore... didn't you? 

More please.


----------



## SpuneDagr

Must get more views...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

SpuneDagr said:
			
		

> Must get more views...




LOL

I agree.  

Actually, my post to view ratio is - after a quick check - well above average. I am no where near Piratecat or Sepulchrave but people are reading. 

P.S. 

Installment 8 is nearly done (if you can believe that) hoping to post it this weekend. 

Dirge


----------



## ConnorSB

mmm... abyssal goodness!


----------



## ledded

Wow.  I am quite impressed.

I just recently stumbled across this thread and I'm glad I did now;  I read from start to finish without stopping.  Very good work, man, very good.


----------



## Brogarn

Here's your bump, now where's my update?! Gimme!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ledded said:
			
		

> Wow.  I am quite impressed.
> 
> I just recently stumbled across this thread and I'm glad I did now;  I read from start to finish without stopping.  Very good work, man, very good.




Ahhh... new blood.

Thanks for stopping at my humble little thread and thanks for the kind words. Look for the next installment this weekend. (I promise).

Dirge


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

I've been enjoying this as well.   

Whatever happened to your deity creation project in the Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Ahhh... new blood.
> 
> Thanks for stopping at my humble little thread and thanks for the kind words. Look for the next installment this weekend. (I promise).
> 
> Dirge




*** ahem **** 

-- impatient on Sunday afternoon


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

Sorry for the delay, I had really planned on posting the next installment today but an unforseen case of severe writer's block has put that on hold for a bit. I will soldier on and try to have it done in the next couple of days.

Thanks for your continuing support and your patience.

Dirge


----------



## ledded

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Ahhh... new blood.
> 
> Thanks for stopping at my humble little thread and thanks for the kind words. Look for the next installment this weekend. (I promise).
> 
> Dirge





He promissessss usss updatesessss, he doessss

He tellses us we getses to hear the precioussssss

He tellses us we getsss the updatesessss

Sneaky sssneaky Dirgesesssss...


----------



## the Rob

*thBumps the the thread back up* ... hey, last time i did, Dirge posted less than 30 minutes later =) 

let's see how lucky i am! heh


----------



## JDragon

Well thanks to "the Rob's" post I stumbled on this very interesting story.

Looking forward to more, and subscribing so I don't miss anything.


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump. Can't allow this great story to get to the 2nd page now can we?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

Well, sorry for the delay, I know I made some promises I couldn't keep, and for that I apologize. In truth I had most of the installment written last week, but on rereading what I had written I realized that it was utter crap and unworthy of this thread or its readers. So I scrapped the whole thing and started over. Hopefully you will like what I ended up with.

************************************************************

*Part VIII - The Planes of Despair*

Rage and flame streaked across the gangrenous green abyssal sky with each beat of two great leathery wings. The mighty balor Hedrenatherax soared with a casual elegance, in complete command of his powerful, lethal body. The huge fiend fumed as he flew, his rage a palpable presence, manifesting in a crackling red nimbus of flame about his body. Never in all the millennia of his existence had he been so humbled, so utterly humiliated. The great bloated devil Gemnez had done what no enchanted blade or mighty spell could, he had struck at Hedrenatherax’s most glaring weakness and wounded the balor deeply. Gemnez had taken his pride. 

Hedrenatherax was no fool, he knew that that he was not the most powerful creature in the abyss, and was in fact satisfied to serve those who had achieved greater stature than himself. But, even Pyrak, the master whom he so ably served, left the balor’s pride intact. It did not need to be said that the great demon lord could slay Hedrenatherax if he so willed it, there was no need to prove such a thing. Pyrak respected him and his abilities, and this was enough to ensure Hedrenatherax’s loyalty, such as it was.

Gemnez however was different; he had seen fit to prove his superiority in direct physical confrontation, not once but twice. And to add insult to injury he had allowed the balor to live and bear the full brunt of his humiliation. There was little Hedrenatherax could do, he knew he could not defeat Gemnez in a direct confrontation, and if he did not serve the baatezu his failure to contain the faithless petitioner would reach the ears of Pyrak ensuring his destruction. Never had Hedrenatherax felt so helpless, a very dangerous state of mind for the powerful fiend. 

Reduced to little more than Gemnez’s errand boy, Hedrenatherax had scoured the area surrounding the spawning pit for any sign of the faithless petitioner who had caused such an uproar in the last few weeks. Hedrenatherax himself had brought the dangerous creature from the fugue plane hoping to curry favor with Pyrak, but his master had been uninterested and the balor had brought his prize to Gemnez. 

Hedrenatherax let loose a sudden shriek of rage as the events of the last few days replayed in his mind and the flames around his body burned brighter with the heat of his anger. 

To add to his growing list of defeats, the balor had suffered under the magical assault of the very creature he now searched for. The faithless petitioner had been thrown into the spawning pit of Gemnez Drak, more for curiosity’s sake than anything else. But to Hedrenatherax surprise and horror it had arisen from the roiling green pit like a phoenix rising from the ashes of its demise. The petitioner had become a dretch, a pathetic example of the lowliest of demon kind, but had retained all of the formidable power it had wielded as a mortal. Hedrenatherax had felt the full impact of the new demon’s magic and had been sorely wounded. The dretch had escaped, much to the consternation of Gemnez, who had suddenly become quite interested in the transformed petitioner. 

So Hedrenatherax had gone looking for the newly formed dretch, searching in conjunction with Gemnez’s horde of babau servants. He had found traces of his quarry very quickly in the form of four mutilated babau demons in a small ravine, not far from the pit. The babau had been slain by powerful magic, their corpses ripped open and their hearts devoured. Hedrenatherax had brought his finding s back to Gemnez, whose interest in the faithless petitioner had now begun to resemble an obsession. 

Gemnez had ordered Hedrenatherax to search once more, this time alone, as the baatezu did not wish to endanger anymore of its servants needlessly. The balor had not and still didn’t understood Gemnez’s reasoning for continuing the search, Hedrenatherax wished to simply tell Pyrak that the petitioner had perished in the spawning pit and be done with it. But Gemnez would not be refused, and Hedrenatherax had set out once more to find what was quickly coming the bane of his existence. 

The domain that belonged to Pyrak was huge and sprawling, consisting of little more than a barren windswept plane and the huge chain of black mountains known simply as the Onyx Peaks. Hedrenatherax had started his search in the mountains, flying over and between the looming peaks in a near constant crisscrossing pattern. He had covered thousands of square miles of mountains before moving on to the plane that stretched into perpetuity beneath them. 

Gemnez had told him that he would be looking for a babau, as the baatezu had divined that the hearts of the four babau Hedrenatherax discovered had most likely fueled another transformation in the petitioner. This was not encouraging news as babau were fairly common demons and there could be countless millions of them in Pyrak’s domain alone. In addition, Hedrenatherax had no reason no to suspect that his quarry had simply moved to another layer of the abyss or even another plane of existence all together. But he searched nonetheless, for as much as he hated Gemnez he did not wish to rouse the devil’s ire again.

Hedrenatherax flew on, speeding over the barren plane below like flaming arrow. His keen eyes scanned the horizon ahead for any sign of movevemnt but so far he had encountered nothing save the occasional vrock. The vulture demons wanted nothing to do with the balor and fled screeching from the huge flaming fiend as soon as they sighted him. 

Hedrenatherax was beginning to entertain thoughts of ending his search prematurely when his keen eyes picked up a lone shape moving slowly on the very edge of the horizon. The figure moved upon the ground and as Hedrenatherax grew closer he could make out a definite man-like shape. 

Hope flared within the balor as he thundered overhead and saw that the lone creature was indeed a babau. Hedrenatherax wheeled his great body with a flip of his massive wings bringing himself around to make another pass at the slow moving demon below. He knew that babau rarely traveled alone as they lacked the power to defend themselves against the more powerful demons in the abyss; hope burned brighter within the balor as he concluded that he had found his quarry at last. 

Hedrenatherax had been stung by the petitioner’s magic twice, once on the fugue plane and once again after its emergence from the spawning pit. He had no desire to suffer that particular humiliation again, and had come prepared. Across Hedrenatherax’s broad back was large round shield, large enough to cover a man from neck to knee, but little more than a buckler to the huge demon. It was carved seemingly of a single piece of obsidian, but was extraordinarily light for all its ungainly appearance. Gemnez had given the shield to Hedrenatherax before he left the pit of Gemnez Drak, calling it the _Ebon Ward_, and instructing the balor in its use. The shield was powerfully enchanted and purportedly could repel even the mightiest of spells.

Hedrenatherax unbuckled the shield’s strap from his chest as he homed in on his prey, deftly maneuvering it in mid air so that it rested upon if left wrist. He then plucked his ever-present sword from his brass kilt and took it firmly in his right hand. The balor had been given instruction not to kill the petitioner, but he was not about to risk his own skin if the battle was going against him, Gemnez be damned.

With a mighty burst from his massive wings, Hedrenatherax plunged headlong into a dive towards the lone babau on the ground. The smaller demon seemed oblivious to his presence and plodded on slowly, head down. Hedrenatherax filled his lungs with stale abyssal air and loosed a savage howl as he descended, sword drawn back for a massive killing strike.

***

A lone babau trudged solemnly across a barren landscape of cracked dry earth and fiercely howling winds. Behind the gaunt fiend a mammoth range of black mountains thrust insolently up into the blasphemous green sky, ahead stretched only nothing. 

Hazergal had left his small ravine days ago, fleeing into the abyssal night shortly after slaying the four babau whose hearts he had consumed. The terrible pain of his most recent metamorphosis was a haunting phantom of spiraling emptiness and irrational fear that drove him recklessly on. His perilous journey through the towering black mountains was a twisting blur of fear and flight that had finally led him here to the barren wind-swept plane that now stretched on infinitely before him 

The wind howled around him like a banshee, digging claws of blasting sand into his skin and deafening him with its constant keening wail. He was heedless of the noise or pain, and simply occupied himself with the putting one foot in front of the other. He had found his new body to be far superior to that of his most recent form, stronger, faster and much tougher. The change had, in addition, added a host of new abilities to his already staggering array of powers but all this did little to soothe the clamor of despair that hammered into him with each footfall. 

He had forgotten his own name.

This revelation had struck him soon after his transformation to babau. His memory had simply drained away like some much water through a sieve leaving only the faintest traces of self. The agony of knowing that he _had been_ much more, that his mind was once filled with a lifetime of experiences now beyond his grasp was maddening. The demon that was once a man knew that the flesh holding his mind was not his own, it felt alien and coarse as if his thoughts and soul were unused to the confines of his own body. 

He had traced the length of his remaining memory a hundred times, hoping that at its end there might be some inkling of what lay beyond the invisible barrier of amnesia. He remembered the Fugue plane, his capture by Hedrenatherax, and the floating citadel of the winged demon lord he been brought before. He remembered the terrible pit of Gemnez Drak, the burning stench of the spawning pit as it filled his nostrils just before he pierced its hellish green surface. His mind had also retained the pain of that first transformation, the horrid realization of his new body and the growing emptiness that had sprung to being within his soul. He remembered his flight from Gemnez Drak, the small ravine where he had sought sanctuary and finally his most recent change. 

His former life had been stolen from him, leaving in its place only fear, doubt and loss, this was his to keep.

Dazed with despair, Hazergal trudged on, experiencing his new body with a detached interest. The babau form, although strange was much preferable to his last form. It lent a raw physical power to his formidable arcane ability that had sorely been lacking in his dretch body. He had taken to augmenting his physical power with his magic so that he might vent his frustration on those that challenged him in a very close and personal way. Such was the fate of the two vrocks who had sough to make meal of him less than a day ago. The two vulture demons had descended from the sky in a screeching tornado of talons and feathers, reckless in the perception of easy prey. Hazergal had seen and heard them coming from miles distant and had cast an array of spells upon himself to increase his strength, agility, and endurance. He had also cast a number of protection and warding spells to thwart the slashing talons and beaks of his foes.

Hazergal had calmly waited for the vrocks to draw near and then simply torn them to pieces with a relish he could scarcely understand. And just as he had done with the four babau in the ravine, he had torn open the vrock’s bodies and ate their black stinking hearts, moving like a creature in a dream barely aware of his own actions. When he had come to his senses again, covered in gore and feathers, he was relieved to see that he had not changed again and remained a babau. His relief was quickly extinguished by a rasping atonal voice that suddenly filled his head with the reeking thrum of power and malevolence. _Seek the fiend of the pit_. The voice boomed, filling his entire consciousness with its enormity, and then once that single phrase had been uttered, it disappeared leaving him empty and alone.

He had sat there for quite some time dazed and reeling from his ordeal, trying to puzzle out the cryptic message that had been planted in his mind. The answer came to him suddenly and his mind filled with the image of the massive from of Gemnez, the baatezu master of the pit of Gemnez Drak. He could not imagine why in all the worlds he would wish to return there, and dismissed the voice in his mind as nothing more than an extension of his rapidly failing sanity. He rose to his feet and moved on.

Hazergal had walked for what seemed an eternity, the landscape never changing, only the infrequent dawning of the abyssal night separated day from day. He neither hungered nor felt any thirst, his demonic body had no need of such things, leaving his mind free to agonize over all he had suffered and lost. 

The wind never let up here, shrieking constantly over the flat cracked earth, and blocking all but the most invasive noises. Hazergal had to rely upon his eyes, which had grown much keener, to spot potential dangers. Just as he spotted the flaming body of Hedrenatherax streaking across the sky towards him, howling in fury.

Hazergal recognized the balor instantly and was gripped with a seething rage at the sight of one of his tormentors. His mouth began to emit a stream of arcane power, his voicing rising above the wail of the wind. Hazergal felt strength and power flow into his body at the completion of each spell. He became stronger, faster, and the long talons upon his hands glowed blue with eldritch flame. Hazergal had time for a mere handful of spells before Hedrenatherax was upon him, he did not attempt to strike at the balor from a distance as he had done before, he wanted to get close and feel his claws sink into the demon’s flesh. Hazergal realized he had little chance of overcoming the balor in hand to hand combat, but at least would inflict some of his own misery before succumbing once again to the void. 

Like a great flaming missile Hedrenatherax arrowed towards Hazergal, shield raised, sword drawn back to end the conflict in a single blow. Hazergal waited, standing calmly as the balor descended. He waited until he could fell the heat of the demon’s body flames and then simply sat down. Hedrenatherax was unable to slow his dive and felt a sudden searing pain rip through his left wing as he passed over his foe. Hazergal had reached up as the balor thundered overhead and let his talons rake the fiend’s wing, using Hedrenatherax’s own momentum to drive the ragged claws through the thin leathery membrane. 

Hedrenatherax wheeled crazily in the air as his left wing crumpled to his side and slammed into the ground a good fifty yards away in a mammoth spray of dirt and flame. With a bestial howl of triumph Hazergal jumped to his feet and raced over to the fallen balor. 

Hedrenatherax was struggling to rise from the small crater he had created on impact as Hazergal reached him. The balor had risen to his hands and knees, his mingled wings hanging over his body like a shroud, he heard the pounding of Hazergal’s taloned feet approaching and turned his head to see the crazed babau leaping towards him talons extended. Hazergal landed upon Hedrenatherax’s back, letting his magically hardened claws sink deep into the balor’s flesh. Black ichor burst from the wound, burning Hazergal with its caustic heat, but still he clung like an enraged cat and raked. Hedrenatherax bellowed in pain and surged to his feet, arcing his back spasmodically and flinging Hazergal to the ground. The babau rolled lithely and sprang instantly to his feet to charge again at the wounded balor. 

Hedrenatherax had managed to hang on to his sword despite his crash landing but his shield, the _Ebon Ward_, had been knocked from his grasp. The balor took his blade in both hands as Hazergal surged towards him and awaited the smaller demon’s charge. Hazergal was not well versed in the hand-to-hand combat and had relied mostly on luck or vastly superior strength and stamina to win the battles he had fought in the last few days. Hedrenatherax on the other hand was a veteran of countless confrontations and had emerged victorious from all but a scant few.

Hedrenatherax aimed a vicious sidelong cut at Hazergal’s head as he raced in, a blow which he purposely telegraphed causing the inexperienced Hazergal to duck. The balor let his blade pass over the babau’s head as Hazergal’s talons reached out to gut him, he then reversed the arc of his stroke without turning his wrists, bringing the blunt unsharpened edge of his blade against Hazergal’s skull with a ringing crack.

Hazergal dropped like a felled ox, his knees buckling as he crashed to the ground stunned. Hedrenatherax snorted in derisive mockery, wondering why he had feared this pathetic thing that had succumbed to a single blow of his sword. The huge balor walked off a short distance to retrieve the _Ebon Ward_, which had skittered a dozen paces away upon his untimely landing. He picked up the shield and stripped it to his wrist once more and then turned back to his fallen enemy. 

Hedrenatherax’s eyed flew wide as he saw Hazergal had climbed to his knees and was pointing one thin taloned finger at the balor, the words of a spell dripping from his mouth like venom. Hedrenatherax was too far away to stop the casting and watched horrified as frosty blue line of magical energy lanced out towards him. Reflexively the balor brought up his shield, hoping Gemnez had not lied about its properties. The ray struck the shield’s mirrored surface, and Hedrenatherax could feel a chill so intense that it sucked the breath from his lungs and caused the fames about his body to shrink away. He felt the shield grow cool against his skin and then the spell simply dissipated harmlessly, its energy completely negated by the _Ebon Ward_. 

Hazergal’s mouth fell open in shock, but Hedrenatherax wasted no time in counting his blessings and thundered across the short distance between himself and his foe. Hazergal still dazed from the balor's initial strike, attempted to rise to his feet, but was far too slow to react to the balor’s descending sword. The blunt edge of Hedrenatherax's blade crashed into the fragile place between Hazergal’s neck and shoulder, the force of the blow driving the babau to the ground accompanied by the sickening crack of bone. Hazergal lay motionless, wracked by spiraling waves of pain from his broken collarbone and fractured skull. Victory at hand Hedrenatherax did not waste his advantage and his sword rose and fell twice more, the last blow sending Hazergal finally into the darkness of unconsciousness.

The battle won Hedrenatherax sighed deeply and tested his injured wing, it had almost healed thanks to the supernatural speed at which his body repaired itself. He would be able to fly in a few minutes and carry his prize back to Gemnez. The balor looked down at the unconscious babau, and was sorely tempted to turn his sword around and simply cleave the troublesome creature’s head from its body. But Hedrenatherax simply sighed again and hung his word at his belt, Gemnez had a long reach and to thwart the devil this way would surely lead to his destruction. Hedrenatherax stooped and plucked Hazergal from the ground. Throwing the babau over his shoulder the balor spread his wings and leapt into the air to once again deliver Hazergal to the pit of Gemnez Drak.


----------



## sithramir

Excellent as always. I just feel lucky that I checked this and then read another story hour update and saw this one updated after I was done! A very special treat for me before I go to bed.

  You're writing is great and I love the story. Are there stats for Hazergal in each of the forms?


----------



## gloomymarshes

Yay! Both yours and Sep's story hour updated today! And what an update it was... very nice. Although I would've liked to see hazag kick hedrethenax's butt, you probably needed him to lose so he could be delivered to Gemnez fast and advance the plot, I think. 

Very nice update!


----------



## Cheiromancer

Indeed.  Updates by both Blackdirge and Sep!  Happy, happy day. 

Hey!  I have a theory.  Dretch are CR 2, and Babau are CR 6.  6-2=4 and Hazergal had to eat 4 Babau hearts to advance from Dretch to Babau.  Co-incidence?  I think not.

Vrock are CR 9, and so the two Vrock devoured aren't quite enough- Hazergal needs 3.

What happens if Hazergal eats a few glabrezu or hezrou hearts in the meantime?  Will he advance to a composite form reminiscent of those whose essence he devoured?  I guess we shall have to wait and see....


----------



## Brogarn

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Updates by both Blackdirge and Sep!  Happy, happy day.
> 
> Hey!  I have a theory.  Dretch are CR 2, and Babau are CR 6.  6-2=4 and Hazergal had to eat 4 Babau hearts to advance from Dretch to Babau.  Co-incidence?  I think not.
> 
> Vrock are CR 9, and so the two Vrock devoured aren't quite enough- Hazergal needs 3.
> 
> What happens if Hazergal eats a few glabrezu or hezrou hearts in the meantime?  Will he advance to a composite form reminiscent of those whose essence he devoured?  I guess we shall have to wait and see....




Ya, I'm REAL interested to see how that plays out as well. This story is absolutely fantastic. BD has made me like a bad guy which is not easy to do in story writing. I'm impressed. Keep em comin!

And to further the sentiment of happy happy day, I too was overjoyed to see a Sep update. Mostin is my hero.


----------



## SpuneDagr

BD, you are teh AWESOME!


----------



## Zarthon

I had almost given up hope  

As always...great update BD.

PS: could you post the link to the story which started this one, I can not remember the name of it though. (The one with the Earth mephit and Hazergal)

Thanks


----------



## Lazybones

Nice story, interesting approach to a rather atypical topic.  You definitely have a handle on the fiends and their society (such as it is).  Characters are very distinctive. 

I'd trim some of the recap from the last post... but then again, I read the entire thing in one sitting, so it seemed a bit redundant.  For those who hadn't had an update in some time, I'm sure it was useful.

Hope to see more of the story. 

LB


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Updates by both Blackdirge and Sep!  Happy, happy day.
> 
> Hey!  I have a theory.  Dretch are CR 2, and Babau are CR 6.  6-2=4 and Hazergal had to eat 4 Babau hearts to advance from Dretch to Babau.  Co-incidence?  I think not.
> 
> Vrock are CR 9, and so the two Vrock devoured aren't quite enough- Hazergal needs 3.
> 
> What happens if Hazergal eats a few glabrezu or hezrou hearts in the meantime?  Will he advance to a composite form reminiscent of those whose essence he devoured?  I guess we shall have to wait and see....




That's an intersting theory you got there, I might even use it.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Zarthon said:
			
		

> I had almost given up hope
> 
> As always...great update BD.
> 
> PS: could you post the link to the story which started this one, I can not remember the name of it though. (The one with the Earth mephit and Hazergal)
> 
> Thanks




Hey Zarthon, I wouldn't leave you hanging. I _will_ finish this story if it takes me until next year.  

By the way, the link you are looking for is in the very first post of this thread.

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Wow, six days and another update. I can barely believe it myself.  

Since things on the home front have quited down a bit I have held myself to a strict 1000 words a day policy. So far I have stuck to it and I am actually ahead, instead of way way behind, in my writing. What does this mean to you, my dear reader? Well it means that updates will come far more frequently, hopefully once a week. I hope.  

Anyway, here's the next update. I had to break it into two parts because it got really long (over 7000 words) and I'm not completely happy with part two yet. The installment takes us back to Avernus to see how Pyrak's siege of Karagg'Var is going. Hope you like.

Dirge

***********************************************************

*Part IX - Hell's Fury*

Pyrak glared up into a sky that had become black with the flight of countless dark fletched arrows. The missiles fell among his horde like jagged rain, each enchanted barb seeking out demonic flesh unerringly. Howls of pain arose from the ragged lines of the horde as scores of minor demons succumbed to the cloud of arrows. In some areas more powerful fiends had erected walls of force or other enchantments to deflect the incoming missiles, but each volley still managed to find many targets. 

Pyrak himself stood, statue-like, in front of his army, black-shafted arrows deflecting off his body and littering the ground around him. The demon lord was angry beyond reckoning, for three days the iron tower of Karagg’Var had held his horde at bay. The bearded devils that lined its nigh impregnable walls inflicting heavy casualties with their great black bows and seemingly endless supply of enchanted arrows. 

Pyrak had attacked the keep in all the conventional ways. He had first attempted to take it by air, leading his vrocks over the iron walls of the fortress in an attempt to gain purchase behind them, thereby allowing him to attack the fortification from within and without. To his dismay Pyrak found that his vrocks made excellent targets for the barbazu archers and had lost dozens of his favored demons before turning back in utter defeat. 

Storming the keep using his ground forces proved no better, as once again the barbazu shot his ranks to tatters before he could get close enough to begin a proper siege. In addition more powerful devils lobbed balls of fire or great gouts of electricity into his advancing horde, slaying his demons in droves and engineering complete and total confusion.

Pyrak was now locked in a deadly stalemate, unable to break the tower’s defenses but unwilling to admit defeat. Along the great ragged line of his horde the air shimmered beneath the strain of hundreds of spells completed in unison. Between the volleys of arrows from the keep, Pyrak’s demons returned fire with all manner of offensive magic. Fire, ice and acid all rained down upon the keep. But all of this considerable arcane might had little effect beyond slaying a few of the barbazu archers and scarring the already battle worn walls of Karagg’Var.

Pyrak leaned upon his greatsword _Fiendbleeder_ brooding and watching his horde dwindle around him with each passing minute. His marilith general, Heskara lay coiled behind him beneath the protection of a transparent magical barrier. She feared to approach him, but had little choice as one of their vrock scouts had brought back news of great importance. 

Heskara uncoiled from where her serpentine body had lain wound in a low, tight circle, and slithered up to her liege. She moved cautiously, slowly like a hunter approaching a wounded, but still dangerous beast. Her form was slightly blurred thanks to the magical barrier she had erected which moved with her. 

“My lord!” Heskara was forced to yell thanks to the ungodly din of thousands upon thousands of demons and the unrelenting noise of the battle itself.

Pyrak swiveled his head with a snap, his burning red orbs finding his general’s face with the unerring accuracy of a great hunting bird. Heskara cowered reflexively as Pyrak stared at her and found that she could not keep her gaze from the great naked sword that the demon lord clutched in his massive taloned hands. 

“What is it, Heskara?” Pyrak hissed. His voice barely above a whisper, but it struck the marilith like a thunderclap despite the noise. “I hope you have something pleasant to report.” 

Heskara swallowed a venomous squirt of bile that had suddenly arisen in her throat, and prepared herself for the worst. “No, my liege. I do not. An army of baatezu numbering at least one hundred thousand is on the march from the Bronze Citadel.” Heskara managed to keep her head up and meet her lord’s gaze after delivering her news, a feat of will that had the powerful demoness literally shaking with effort.

Relief flooded through Heskara as the familiar brooding anger suddenly fled Pyrak’s eyes leaving in its stead a cold, and vastly calculating stare that she new instantly as the mind of _Fiendbleeder_. The sword seemed to subsume Pyrak’s will at leisure and Heskara often wondered just who she was addressing when she spoke to her master. 

“Who leads this army of devils?” The voice that issued from Pyrak’s throat was not his own, sounding hollow and flat as if it were being relayed across a great distance 

“Bel himself leads them.” Heskara answered instantly, hoping the news of one of Pyrak’s greatest rivals would shift the attention away from her. Oddly she felt much safer in _Fiendbleeder’s_ presence than Pyrak’s. The sword lacked the erratic and explosive anger that was ever present in its demonic wielder, and could at least be counted on not to kill anything that displeased it.

“There is more…my lord.” Heskara continued hesitantly, she was never sure if Pyrak’s honorifics were appropriate when _Fiendbleede_r was in control. “Bel has with him a wing of Nycaloths, surely loaned to him from Anthraxus himself.” 

Pyrak’s eyes suddenly flashed crimson as he fought to regain control of his own body. The demon lord shuddered as he achieved his victory or perhaps because _Fiendbleeder_ had simply finished with him and had willingly withdrawn. Whatever the case Pyrak was once again in control and he slammed the point of _Fiendbleeder_ deep into the hard packed soil and loomed over his general, talons opening and closing spasmodically. “_When_.” The demon lord hissed, his rage held in check by a colossal feat of self-control. 

Heskara shrank back, her hands gliding down to the hilts of her long swords, a reflexive action that would be ultimately useless if Pyrak chose to attack. But he merely waited for her answer, the tide of his anger sufficiently subdued to allow rational thought and action 

The demon lord’s anger was not a mystery to Heskara. The most lopsided defeat Pyrak had ever suffered throughout his many years of raiding in Avernus had come at the hands of Bel, who had been aided by a wing of Nycaloths, just as he was aided now. Nycaloths were neither devil nor demon, but belonged to a wholly different race of fiends known as Yugoloths. Hailing from the burning peaks of Gehenna, a plane fraught with fire and never ending night; Yugoloths were mercenaries supreme and often served both demon and devil in their perpetual conflict. 

The great pit fiend Bel was fond of using Nycaloths, a common form of Yugoloth, to bolster the ranks of his armies and to serve in a very specialized role his own forces sorely lacked. Great gargoyle-like fiends, Nycaloths were masters of the air dominating the skies on massive bat wings and providing the much-needed aerial support for Bel’s armies. In combat they were unmatched in their element, with four powerful arms ending in long grasping talons and a true love of carnage that rivaled that of the most depraved demon. They were easily a match for Pyrak’s vrocks and - although he would never admit it - usually emerged victorious in conflicts between the two fiends. 

“They will be here in less than a day.” Heskara said, answering her liege with a bow of her head.

Pyrak did not answer instead he turned abruptly and snatched _Fiendbleeder_ from its earthy interment, sheathing the sword in one fluid motion in the scabbard that hung from his back. Arrows still fell about the two fiends, deflecting from Heskara’s magical barrier or from Pyrak’s near impregnable hide. The demon lord was oblivious to the rain of missiles as he looked down the lines of his horde, his eye distant, as if he were deep in thought, but Heskara knew better. 

The marilith waited patiently for Pyrak’s orders, arms folded across her chest. She feared that in his obsession to take Karagg’Var Pyrak would not order a retreat and they would face Bel’s army pinned between the fortress and its archers. She quickly decided that if that were her lord’s orders she would not remain for such a slaughter, no matter what the consequences. 

“So close, so close…” Pyrak’s voice drifted over the din as he stood surveying the destruction that was being wrought upon his horde. He turned slowly to his general, and odd look filling his bestial features. Heskara was taken aback by the obvious presence of palpable regret on the face of her master. 

“In two thousand years, I have never been so close as now.” Pyrak’s voice wavered as he spoke. “I am so tired of failure, Heskara, so tired of leading armies into this stinking plane, only to be pushed back to start the whole damn process over again.”  An incalculable depth of sorrow sprang to life behind the demon lord’s eyes, and his voice rose with its power. “But I cannot stop! “ He threw his head back and bellowed. “She wont let me stop…” Pyrak suddenly trailed off, and Heskara saw that _Fiendbleeder_ had taken her lord’s mind again, quelling whatever rebellion had arisen within the powerful fiend. When Pyrak spoke again, it was the sword’s words that issued from his mouth.  

“Take the horde and lead them back through the gate.” Pyrak who was _Fiendbleeder_ commanded. “Leave me my Dreadwings and I will halt Bel’s advance so that you may escape with most of the horde intact.”

Heskara nodded and slithered away, her own mind awash with what she had just seen. How long had Pyrak been a prisoner in his own body? She wondered. The agony that had shown through in that bare instant when Pyrak had expressed his frustration was enough to shock even her. The marilith had seen and committed all manner of horror’s in her long years, but never had she seen a creature so helpless and in such pain. Pyrak was held in utter impotence by Fiendbleeder incapable of breaking its hold over him despite own formidable power. Heskara, of course felt no sympathy for her master, she was unable to even perceive such a concept, but she did see opportunity in the demon lord’s obvious weakness. The marilith had no idea how she might be able to use what she had learned but it was an important piece of information that might prove useful later on. Such was the way of the abyss; exploit or be exploited.

Heskara moved to the rear of the horde, where the lesser demons had congregated in search of shelter from the bearded devil’s arrows. She would break the horde up in stages, so as not to give away their retreat until the last moment. The marilith slithered over to a babau and relayed her orders. The tall skeletal demons were used as sergeants on the battle fiend, each one controlling over a thousand dretch or rutterkin. The babau she had spoken to began the arduous task of rounding up its near mindless charges and leading them back to the planar gate while Heskara continued down the length of the horde giving the same order to each of the babau she encountered. Soon a large portion of Pyrak’s forces was in full retreat.

Heskara was not idle while the horde broke apart; she cast a powerful illusion spell at varying intervals along the length of the horde. Each spell replaced the fleeing demons she had released with exact illusionary counterparts. This way the devils would not notice the horde’s retreat until it was too late to get word to Bel. In addition the illusion spells would keep the more powerful demons from abandoning the horde prematurely, for once they sensed a lost cause their chaotic natures would drive them to seek better opportunities else where. 

The first part of her task done, Heskara moved back to the front lines to aid the siege effort with her own magic and to further reinforce the illusion of a continued campaign. She saw Pyrak standing in the same place she had left him hours ago as she neared the ragged front line. The demon lord had taken _Fiendbleeder_ from its sheathe again and was leaning on the great blade, his huge feathered wings extended to cover the sword like a mother protecting an infant. What magnificent irony, Heskara mused. The very thing that tormented him was the only thing that granted him the power to rule among his own kind. Heskara could feel the respect she had once carried for her lord suddenly evaporate leaving in its place only the overwhelming need to use Pyrak’s weakness against him. _Soon_. She thought as she reached the front line and prepared a lightning spell to launch at the walls of Karagg’Var. _Soon_.

************************************************************

Avernus trembled.

Bel’s army thundered across the flat scorched earth of Baator’s first plane in an avalanche of infernal power, shaking the ground with the tread of thousands. One hundred legions of devils all arrayed in tight battle formation flowed behind the great pit fiend as he - resplendent in scarlet cloak and his own blood red battle armor - led his troops to battle. 

They had marched non-stop from Bel’s Bronze Citadel and would reach their destination within the hour. The fortress of Karagg’Var was under siege by a mammoth horde of interloping demons, a horde led by one of Bel’s most hated rivals, the bird-like demon lord Pyrak. Reports from advance scouts had confirmed that Pyrak’s horde had already destroyed one infernal army, led by Madregogg, one of Bel’s most trusted generals. Madregogg himself had been slain in the battle, a blow to Bel’s pride he would not let go unpunished. 

Bel doubted that even a demon such as Pyrak would be able to take the fortress of Karagg’Var, for it was heavily defended and near impregnable. Nevertheless, the fact that Pyrak had even dared to strike at such an important fortification was more than enough to rouse Bel’s ire and motivate him to become personally involved. 

Bel had battled Pyrak before and had nearly been killed in the melee. If not for his loyal troops dragging him to safety he surely would have. Bel had not expected his demonic foes to be as organized and as effective as they had been under Pyrak’s command. In the centuries that he had ruled Avernus, Bel had crushed hundreds of abyssal hordes beneath the well-oiled discipline of his infernal armies. He had been utterly taken by surprise by Pyrak’s firm grasp of tactics and ability to utilize his chaotic troops to the best of their abilities. 

In that first battle, Bel had led his twenty legions of bearded devils, supported by five units of elite barbed devils against a force of demons nearly twice the size of his own army. The fact that he was sorely outnumbered mattered little to the arch devil, he had bested hordes even larger than this one with less troops. But he had never faced Pyrak before, and would soon learn that the demon lord was no rank amateur at planar warfare.

The battle had started as Bel had expected with a huge mob of demons charging his arrayed formations. The mob had slammed into his army with little effect, unable to breach the wall of glaives and pikes arrayed before them. But then something had happened that Bel could not have foreseen. The mob of demon’s suddenly split open to reveal a wedge of huge goristroi, massive bull headed fiends standing nearly twenty feet tall and equipped with huge cold iron mauls. The goristroi wedge crushed bel’s lines of bearded devils as it ripped a hole in the left flank of his army. The demonic mob poured in after the goristroi, quickly filling the gap the huge demons had left with battle hungry fiends. The long glaives and pikes of the bearded devils were no good in close combat and they had to abandon their weapons to fight hand to hand with the horde of demons that now ripped and clawed among them. It was a complete slaughter.

Stunned, Bel had begun to sound the retreat, when the sky above his position suddenly darkened and a rain of feathered death fell among his own personal entourage. Pyrak and a wing of his vrocks had managed to sneak over Bel’s position with the aid of a few cunning illusion spells and the distraction of the battle. Bel and his honor guard of horned devils soon found themselves fighting for their lives, completely surrounded by Pyrak and his vrocks. Bel and his entourage fought furiously and had nearly made it through the tangle of feathered demons when Pyrak himself swept down from the sky like a whirling cyclone of steel and blood. With two swipes of Pyrak’s great black blade the horned devils nearest Bel were cut down leaving the arch devil alone to face this awesome foe. 

Bel was no coward and took up his own blood red falchion and joined combat with the mighty demon lord. He slashed at Pyrak furiously but found that his blade could not penetrate the weaving net of steel created by the demon’s own jet-black great sword. Bel found himself quickly giving ground to Pyrak as the demon lord took the offensive and began to bat the arch-devils defenses aside with frightening ease. The pain of that first wound, as Pyrak’s blade crashed through his defenses to hammer into his flesh, left a mark upon Bel’s mind that he would never forget. An agony so bright that it blotted out all thought and reason blossomed from that single sword stroke and Bel could hear a thick rasping voice drone horribly within his mind. _Die Baatezu! Die! Die! Die!_ Bel’s last coherent memory of that battle was Pyrak looming above him, that great black sword growing larger and larger as it descended for the killing strike. 

But luck had been with Bel that day; one of his horned devils had managed to fight through the throng of vrocks to reach Pyrak as he prepared to end the life of the Lord of the First. The brave devil had used his own body to deflect that killing blow, slamming into Pyrak so that his blade went awry and struck the ground next to Bel’s head. In addition ten legions of reinforcements had arrived from Karagg’Var to join the battle allowing what remained of Bel’s honor guard to drag him to safety during the ensuing confusion created by the newly arrived devils. 

The memory of that day had festered within Bel for decades. Pyrak had eventually been defeated and driven back into the abyss but the fact that he had nearly killed the reigning lord of Avernus had not gone unnoticed. Pyrak had returned a dozen times since than, each time pushing further and further into Avernus. The demon lord had been stopped each time by a superior force of devils, but Bel was never among them. Rumors of the arch devil’s cowardice had sprung up alongside those of Pyrak’s indestructibility and soon the demon lord and his great black blade was infamous among the devils of Avernus. Bel ached for a chance to crush any doubt of his bravery and battle prowess and saw the perfect opportunity to do so during Pyrak’s siege of Karagg’Var.

Bel hoped to catch Pyrak off guard and pin him between his army and the iron walls of the fortress. He had assembled a force of devils that was truly staggering in size but Bel was not one to take unnecessary chances and had taken steps to ensure his victory. The arch devil had made use of an alliance he had forged long ago with Anthraxus, a powerful Yugoloth lord. The mercenary Yugoloths often served in baatezu armies, but Bel could command a far greater number of the neutral fiends than any of his compatriots. Bel had provided Anthraxus a force of elite devils to thwart a coup on the Yugoloths home plane of Gehenna and had gained a unique and powerful ally. Anthraxus had given Bel a wing of Nycaloths to serve him in his upcoming battle with Pyrak. Bel hoped the winged Yugoloths would cancel out Pyrak’s air superiority and bring the battle to the ground where his larger force of devils would decide the battle.

The impending clash with Pyrak was about much more than simple revenge, or even the Bloodwar itself, something far more important hinged upon its outcome. Bel’s position as lord of the first was in dire jeopardy. The arch devil had been losing prestige steadily ever since his first battle with Pyrak and a growing list of dissidents was weighing heavy upon his mind. If Bel did not prove himself here, then there would be little hope of fighting off the waves of would be usurpers looking to take advantage of his weakened status. The reality of the matter was very simple. Either he would return to the bronze Citadel with Pyrak’s head on a pike, or he would not return all.


----------



## ConnorSB

Awsome. Amazing as ever. You just keep upping the ante, don't you. I think what I like best about your stories is that I end up rooting for everyone, however conflicted that may be. I want Pyrak to win, but I want Bel to win too. I want Hazragal to win, but I want the balor and the parelyon to win as well.

Or if not win, then do awsome things.

Great Job,
Connor

PS: Gonna update your monster thread any time soon? I'm still waiting on the Beetle Kobold God thing. But I can wait a bit more, if thats what it takes. Great Job!


----------



## ConnorSB

PPS: In the last line of part two, you should capitalize the "bronze" in "Bronze Citidel."


----------



## sithramir

Excellent update. You are truly an amazing writer. I look forward to the second half!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> PPS: In the last line of part two, you should capitalize the "bronze" in "Bronze Citidel."




Nitpicker.   

Just see how long it takes for you to get your Beetle Kobold God now. 

Dirge

P.S. I'll have it for you in a couple of days.


----------



## ConnorSB

Awsome Socks.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Awsome. Amazing as ever. You just keep upping the ante, don't you. I think what I like best about your stories is that I end up rooting for everyone, however conflicted that may be. I want Pyrak to win, but I want Bel to win too. I want Hazragal to win, but I want the balor and the parelyon to win as well.
> 
> Or if not win, then do awsome things.
> 
> Great Job,
> Connor
> 
> PS: Gonna update your monster thread any time soon? I'm still waiting on the Beetle Kobold God thing. But I can wait a bit more, if thats what it takes. Great Job!




Thanks, I am glad you like.

Any bets on the Pyrak Vs. Bel fight.   

Dirge

P.S. Check out the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Malicene

BD don't let us wait too long between those 2 parts !!!


----------



## the Rob

my wager: Pyrak wins. He has the major advantage of easy flight, assuming his vrocks can at least slow down the Nycaloths to keep them out of the personal combat. Not only that, but the massively powerful sentient sword might be a big help too.

as always Dirge, excellent story!


----------



## OurManMute

Bump.

And a minor nitpick (sorry Blackdirge  )

Why do all the demons in the bloodwar walk around with cold iron weapons? If I remember the MM correctly, devils are susceptible to silver weapons (while demons are susceptible to cold iron). Of course, cold iron sounds so much better than silver, and I guess demons don't want to look like sissies, but still...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

OurManMute said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> And a minor nitpick (sorry Blackdirge  )
> 
> Why do all the demons in the bloodwar walk around with cold iron weapons? If I remember the MM correctly, devils are susceptible to silver weapons (while demons are susceptible to cold iron). Of course, cold iron sounds so much better than silver, and I guess demons don't want to look like sissies, but still...





No problem.

I was using the term "cold iron" more for descriptive flair than anything else. I wanted to create a vision of the huge lumbering goristroi wielding blackened cold hammered iron. It seemed more savage and better suited to their brutality and barbaraism.

But you're right. Smart demons would wield silver. Oh, well. 

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Somehow, I can't imagine the text having the same descriptive thrill if they were silver.  Silver seems, as the previous poster said, kinda wimpy.  I'm sure it works fine when you're shining in plate mail with a holy symbol on your chest, but with demons....


----------



## OurManMute

Ah, okay. I was just wondering if you included the cold iron reference because of the fiends' damage reduction. Not just the goristroi, though; I noticed in your Rogues Gallery that Fiendbleeder is also made of cold iron. But, as I said, the image of demons weilding silver weapons just seems wrong. Besides, given the nature of demons I guess a cold iron weapon comes in handy too


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, place yout bets. Bel or Pyrak.  

***********************************************************

*Part X - End of Empire*

_He is coming, my lord_. _Fiendbleeder_ droned within Pyrak’s mind, the mockery in the honorific the sword used was thick. _I want to taste his blood again, so sweet, so powerful…_ Pyrak refused to acknowledge _Fiendbleeder_, it had been mumbling incessantly ever since the retreat from Karagg’Var. It had been a long time since the sword had tasted the blood of a truly unique devil, and its hunger was overwhelming. Although Pyrak remained in control of his body the sword’s desires thrummed through him and filled his own consciousness with their power. _Fiendbleeder_ wanted Bel, and it would not let Pyrak leave Avernus until he had cleaved the archdevil’s head from his body, or was destroyed in the attempt. 

Pyrak stood virtually alone on the grim heat scorched earth of Avernus, a few miles from Karagg’Var awaiting Bel and his army. Above the demon lord the sky was dark with thousands of wheeling vrocks. The winged demons were Pyrak’s elite, his Dreadwings. Only they and himself stood against Bel and his army of devils.

Pyrak has long since sent the rest of his horde back through the planar gate, back to the abyss and the safety of his domain. He wanted nothing more than to join his demons and quit this ceaseless conflict, but _Fiendbleeder_ would not allow it. The sword had not nearly glutted its desire for infernal blood and the prospect of slaying the very lord of Avernus was simply too great an opportunity, no matter what the cost. 

Pyrak reluctantly focused his attention on _Fiendbleeder_ and spoke at last to the swords desires. _You must let me handle Bel._ He reminded the sword. _I know what motivates him; I will need every ounce of my own will to accomplish what you desire._

_Never! You want to run. I can feel it within you, demon._ _Fiendbleeder_ replied acidly. _If I let you have what you propose then you will flee._

_No. I will not. But if you do not let me have complete control, I will fight you every step of the way, and Bel will slay me._ Pyrak delivered his threat without hesitation; he meant every word of it. _And there you will be, the great Fiendbleeder, in the hands of an archdevil. Destined to while away the eons in some long forgotten treasure vault while your enemies only grow stronger._ The barb was sharp, and Pyrak knew that it had scored deep.

_You’re bluffing. You have no wish to die._ The sword answered after a long spate of silence.

Pyrak could sense the doubt in _Fiendbleeder's_ voice and pushed his advantage. _You know every inch of mind, every thought I have ever had. Do you not?_

_Yes, I know you, demon._ Suspicion echoed with the droning rasp of _Fiendbleeder's_ words, it knew what was coming next.

_Then tell me, am I bluffing?_ 

In the long silence that followed that question, Pyrak realized his victory. He felt _Fiendbleeder_ pulling back until the sword became nothing more than the barest hint of a whisper in the back of his mind. For the first time in a very long while Pyrak felt alone and he reveled in the sensation. 

Pyrak heard Bel’s approach long before he caught sight of the mammoth army the Archdevil led. The ground shook as the vast force of baatezu marched and the fell voices of infernal commanders barking orders drifted to Pyrak’s ears in the still air of Avernus. 

“Dreadwings! To me!” Pyrak bellowed. At his command the cloud of vrocks overhead sped ground ward and landed behind their master en masse. 

From the horde of feathered demons a single tall, battle scarred vrock emerged and stalked confidently up to its master. The vrock stood patiently to one side of Pyrak, awaiting him to acknowledge its presence.

“What is on your mind, Grimclaw?” Pyrak finally said to the large vrock.

“Master, I am concerned. What purpose is there to throwing our lives away here? The greater glory of the blood war will not be served.” The large vrock said boldly. 

Pyrak smiled inwardly, he had always respected Grimclaw’s forthrightness and general lack of fear. Of all the demon lord’s servants the leader of the Dreadwings was his favorite. Grimclaw lacked the puling subservience of many of his other servants – namely Heskara – and a genuine respect existed between Pyrak and the big vrock.

“Worry not, Grimclaw. I will not sacrifice my finest warriors needlessly.” Pyrak said. “I require your presence for effect, nothing more.”

“I do not understand.” Grimclaw said with a shake of his avian head and moved to stand in front of his liege. “An army of baatezu, led by Bel will be in here within a few moments. An army that we cannot hope to defeat.”

“That is true.” Pyrak answered flatly.

Grimclaw’s eyes filled with puzzlement at Pyrak’s answer. “Pyrak, I have served you for longer than I can remember, and in all that time I have never questioned you. Bur now I fear that you are intending something that will jeopardize all we have strived for, and I do not understand why.”

Pyrak looked down ay Grimclaw, who although large for a vrock was still dwarfed by his master. It was true Grimclaw had served him flawlessly for nearly eight centuries and a quiet nobility lurked within the vrock that was as rare in the abyss as rain in a desert. Pyrak had come to rely on that nobility, and unlike most of his contemporaries found it an admirable trait. 

Pyrak reached out one huge taloned hand and laid it upon Grimclaw’s shoulder, a bizarre gesture that caught the vrock off guard causing him to flinch as if expecting an attack. In response Pyrak snatched his hand back awkwardly and a flash of anger flared to life within the demon lord’s eyes. Grimclaw’s rebuff had angered him and he wasn’t completely sure why. Pyrak wanted to reach for _Fiendbleeder_ and hack the architect of his confusion to pieces, thereby destroying any evidence of his displayed weakness; instead he spat a reply to the vrock’s questioning with as much venom as he could muster. 

“Only one creature will lose its life this day, either Bel or myself. Does this satisfy you Grimclaw, or do you find further need to question my decisions?” The last was an unmistakable threat and Grimclaw wisely slunk back to the rest of his flock unwilling to provoke his master’s ire further. 

Pyrak was left alone once more while his vrocks milled about behind him, confused and frightened by their lord’s odd behavior. It truly had been a long time since the demon lord was able to fully explore the confines of his own mind and he was alarmed by what he found there. Buried beneath the remnants of _Fiendbleeder's_ domination was simply regret and loneliness, nothing more. His identity had been so completely merged with the overwhelming personality of _Fiendbleeder_ that when left to his own devices he barely even recognized himself. Despair swelled within Pyrak, his existence had become a meaningless blur of pointless endeavor, driven recklessly on by the singular and focused madness of the great black sword across his back.

Pyrak’s reverie of self-loathing was broken by the appearance of Bel’s army and the demon lord lamented that even if he were to slay the archdevil, it would not free him. His servitude to _Fiendbleeder_ was complete and unending. 

Bel approached in the lead of a razor straight line of advancing devils. The baatezu lord wore a suit of blood red plate mail and bore, not his usual falchion, but a great spear with a massive wide-bladed head.

_Fiendbleeder_ suddenly broke its silence and loomed large and all encompassing in Pyrak’s mind. _Ware his spear, demon. It is nearly as powerful as I._ The sword retreated to the darkness of Pyrak’s subconscious immediately after delivering its warning and the demon lord took careful note of Bel’s weapon. Bel balanced the spear over one broad armored shoulder, the weapon extending out over his body at an angle like some bizarre antenna.  It was composed of a lusterless gray metal and was obviously intended for two-handed use, even by a fiend as large as Bel. Pyrak could see nothing special about it from where he stood, but he no reason to doubt the veracity of _Fiendbleeder's_ warning.

Pyrak heard his vrocks stirring violently behind him as the infernal army drew near. “Do nothing, until I command it!” The demon lord bellowed as he turned to address his minions. “If any of you so much as move before my say so, you will die at my hands!” Pyrak spun around to face Bel satisfied that his demons were mollified for the moment. 

Pyrak watched Bel’s army pull closer marveling at the symmetry and precision with which the great mass of devils moved. Bel was a brilliant strategist and his army was simply an extension of his own formidable intellect. He commanded them with an array of verbal and visual signals from barked orders to colored flags, moving his forces in elegant precision as if simply moving his own body.

Above the mass of devils the sky was dotted with the winged formations of Nycaloths, as the airborne fiends wheeled above Bel’s army in an astonishing display of aerial superiority. Bel advanced to some two hundred yards from Pyrak’s position and then with a single guttural command in infernal his army ground to a halt. The Nycaloths did not land but instead hovered over Bel’s army in a dense cloud. Pyrak looked out over the tight ranks of his foe and reckoned that he was outnumbered by at least fifty-to-one. 

Like his recently slain underling Madregogg, Bel had a flair for the dramatic and stalked out a few paces from his army to address his enemy. “Interlopers of Avernus!” The archdevil bellowed, whipping his spear from his shoulder and planting in the ground at his feet with a flourish. “You have defiled the sanctity of this realm for the last time! Submit to this army and the lords of the nine and your lives may be spared. Refuse and face my wrath!” 

Pyrak could see the glee upon the face of the archdevil as he finished his short speech. Bel had finally found himself in the position to crush his rival and cement, once again, his rule in Avernus. Pyrak sighed and drew _Fiendbleeder_ from its scabbard across his back, it was time to find out just how well he knew his opponent. Pyrak held his sword aloft in both hands and boomed his reply.

“Bel, Lord of the First! I, Pyrak, child of the endless chaos demand the rite of Hevak Durr!”

Pyrak found no small amusement at the obvious shock that traveled through the archdevil’s body at his utterance. The rite of Hevak Durr was an ancient ritual that was as old as the blood war itself. It had not been used for millennia and had been forgotten by most of the fiends that participated in the endless conflict. Hevak Durr was a combined word, taken from both the infernal and abyssal tongues, it simply meant “champion’s battle.” The rite could only be enacted by two willing fiends of great and unique power, one demon and one devil. It bound its practitioners to resolve a battle or dispute by single combat, a frightening proposition for most demon princes and archdevils who valued their own skins above all else. 

_Clever, demon. Very clever._ _Fiendbleeder_ whispered softly, the glee in it voice foaming rabidly behind its hushed tones. 

Pyrak watched as a trio of cornugons, Bel’s generals, came forward and huddled about their lord. The great archdevil had not replied to Pyrak’s challenge and stood stunned as his minions desperately tried to council him. Bel’s confusion was no mystery to Pyrak; the archdevil had hoped to confront his foe with the might of his entire army. Pyrak had defeated him easily when last they battled and it was certain that Bel did not want to be at that kind of disadvantage again. But here he was confronted with an obscure ritual and a challenge to his honor that he could ill afford to dismiss. 

Bel’s initial defeat in his first meeting with Pyrak, coupled with the demon lords string of successful campaigns into Avernus had raised many doubts within the baatezu hierarchy regarding the archdevil’s competency. Pyrak had learned through Gemnez that many powerful pit fiends were eyeing the position as lord of the first and were simply waiting for a nod from the ruling powers of Baator to strike. Of course Bel was no fool and understood very well that his position and even his continued existence required a stunning victory to once again prove his worth. Pyrak was the most obvious choice of trophies for the prestige hungry archdevil and the demon lord’s death would easily win him the accolades necessary to maintain his rule. But, Pyrak had ruined Bel’s opportunity for an easy victory by presenting him with a choice he desperately did not want to make.

If Bel refused the Hevak Durr then he would only confirm the rumors of his fear and weakness, even if his army destroyed Pyrak on the field of battle. The archdevil would soon find himself at the mercy of his enemies, never knowing when that knife in the dark might descend to end his rule and his life. If Bel obliged Pyrak’s challenge then he would face the most infamous demonic scourge that had ever set foot into Avernus in single combat. A combat whose prospects hardly favored the archdevil. The choice was simple, refuse the Hevak Durr and face an enemy he could neither determine or gauge the strength of, or accept and face an enemy he knew however dubious the outcome. 

The trio of cornugons around Bel suddenly withdrew, and Bel stood silent for a few moments. Pyrak could almost feel the devils mind working as he furiously attempted to divine an escape from his dilemma. But Pyrak knew his enemy and he knew what choice he would make. 

Bel turned to address his army, showing his back to Pyrak and for an instant the demon lord thought that his gamble was not as wise as he has suspected. But the archdevil’s words quieted the doubt that had arisen in Pyrak’s mind.

“Loyal servants of the nine!” Bel cried. “Today you shall witness a great victory for Baator as I Bel slay the interloper Pyrak in personal combat!” The archdevil threw his arms wide as if to embrace the chorus of cheers that burst from his assembled army at his announcement. 

Pyrak, who had grounded his weapon while waiting for Bel to make his decision, took up his great black sword and strode out to meet his adversary. The confused and angry voices of his vrocks followed the demon lord and he smiled at what they must perceive as utter madness. Bel too had begun the short journey to join his foe in the space that had been created between their two respective armies. Pyrak tried to read the archdevil’s features as he drew near but Bel held his thoughts and emotions close, and the demon lord could divine nothing from his stony red glare. 

“That’s quite a weapon you’ve got there, Bel.” Pyrak said amiably as he drew within speaking distance of the archdevil. “I didn’t even know you could use a spear.”

“And use it well, demon. I promise you a closer look at _Dreadskewer_ once this foolishness has begun.” Bel shot back, beaming confidence that Pyrak knew was not there.

“Then let it begin.” Pyrak said and ran a hand down the naked edge of _Fiendbleeder's_ blade opening up a wide gash that oozed thick rust colored blood. He then held his wounded hand, palm out, to Bel. “With my blood I implore the lords of chaos to sanctify this ground.”

In reply Bel brought his own taloned extremity to his mouth and raked it across one of his many protruding fangs. The acrid smell of brimstone arose from the cut as he thrust his hand out. “With my blood I appeal to the might of law to sanctify this ground.” He then stepped forward and pressed his palm to Pyrak’s.

An electric thrill passed through each of the two fiends as their blood mingled, and in unison they continued the ritual. “By the blood of chaos and of law our fate shall be decided by combat. Let all who witness bear testament that we go willingly to destruction or triumph.” The world suddenly became still and an odd metallic tang arose on the wind as the powerful magic of the Hevak Durr gathered.

“Duvash mehedrek, Hevak Durr!” Both Pyrak and Bel bellowed in their combined tongues, spewing forth the final words of power that completed the rite. In response a flash of brilliant white light burst from the two fiends and spread in a huge fanning arc across both armies. The energy passed through the ranks of devils and demons in seconds, leaving them unharmed but oddly still. 

Pyrak stumbled back a dozen paces dazed from the heady sensation of so much power released. He noticed Bel too was reeling from their ordeal and then for the first time in many days the demon lord experienced the pervasive stillness of absolute silence. Both his vrocks and the huge infernal army were silent, even the Nycaloths above hung suspended, frozen still as if time itself had ceased. The bodies of the collective fiends had been left in whatever position they had been in when the rite of Hevak Durr finished and they appeared as a mammoth gallery of incredibly life like sculptures. 

Pyrak marveled at the epic power that was contained in the simple rite, but understood the necessity for the strange magic. Now none could interfere with what was about to take place, neither his demons nor Bel’s devils could influence the outcome of this duel. Pyrak looked over to Bel who stood stunned, although both fiends knew of the rite of Hevak Durr neither of them had ever seen it enacted, and the archdevil now realized that his fate lay completely within his own hands. Fear was plainly visible on Bel’s scaled features as he assumed a fighting stance, crouching low and centering the tip of his spear at Pyrak’s chest.

Pyrak took up _Fiendbleeder_ and began to circle Bel, massive blade held before him ready to slap away spear thrusts. Pyrak had battled many devils in his long years but never had he faced one so desperate as Bel surely was. The spear the archdevil carried was truly a magnificent weapon and Pyrak recalled _Fiendbleeder's_ warning that it was nearly as powerful the great sword itself. Pyrak wondered if the spear Bel had named _Dreadskewer_ was staking its claim upon the archdevil’s mind just as _Fiendbleeder_ had claimed Pyrak’s own. 

Bel made the first move, stepping up quickly and launching a brutal thrust as Pyrak’s face. It was only an exploratory jab and Pyrak knocked the spear point aside almost casually with his own weapon. Bel had the advantage of reach and Pyrak knew that in order to decide the conflict he would have to get inside the archdevil’s defenses, no easy matter against such a skilled adversary. In addition Bel was armored in a suit of magnificent blood red plate mail. The armor was undoubtedly enchanted and likely could turn aside even a weapon as strong as _Fiendbleeder_. Pyrak noted only one weak spot in Bel’s formidable defense; he wore no helm. 

The battle would decided be skill at arms alone. Both of the powerful fiends had a vast array of arcane powers but both were also highly resistant to magical attack and the time required to prepare such an assault would leave its practitioner very vulnerable. 

Pyrak watched Bel as they circled round and around, looking for an opening in the archdevil’s defenses. Tired of this cautious dance Pyrak sprang to the offence, rushing forward and whirling his blade in a low arc knocking the point of Bel’s spear aside. Pyrak raced up the length of Bel’s deflected weapon, eager for the killing strike but the archdevil was quick and spun around bringing the butt of his weapon against Pyrak’s skull as he rushed in. Not expecting this attack Pyrak was sent crashing to the earth by the powerful spinning blow, not seriously injured but dazed and vulnerable. 

Bel did not waste his opportunity and quickly reversed his spear to skewer his downed opponent. Pyrak watched the glistening point of _Dreadskewer_ descending and realized that he would not be fast enough to parry the weapon with his sword. Desperate he took one hand off of _Fiendbleeder_ and with more luck than skill snaked his hand up to catch the descending spear just above its deadly tip. Pyrak yanked savagely on Bel’s weapon pulling the archdevil stumbling forward while rising to his feet and swinging _Fiendbleeder_ one-handed in a wide slash. Pyrak’s attack was off balance but he still managed to slam his blade into Bel’s ribs just below his right arm. The archdevil’s breastplate deflected most of the blow but it knocked him sidewise and allowed Pyrak to retreat safely and gather his wits.

Wary circling began again as both combatants, now having taken the measure of their opponent’s skill became more cautious. Pyrak ever the impetuous demon tired of caution first and tried once again to rush forward and sweep Bel’s weapon off line. The archdevil was prepared for just such a move and simply stepped back and whipped the bladed head of his spear around like a long glaive scoring the first true hit of the combat by ripping his weapon across Pyrak’s midsection.

Pain uncoiled in a bright crimson explosion across Pyrak’s gut as _Dreadskewer_ ripped into his flesh staining his steel gray plumage with maroon. Pyrak hissed and leapt back, beating his great wings to propel him away from Bel’s reach. He landed a good thirty yards from his foe the pain of his wound growing into a crescendo of agony. Weakness and nausea boiled up from his injury and Pyrak felt his strength dwindling rapidly. _What’s happening?_ Pyrak howled at _Fiendbleeder_ who had been conspicuously silent during the battle. The sword rose to the fore of his consciousness in immediate response to the demon lord’s summons.

_You are poisoned! Fool!_ The blade hissed. I_ told you to avoid his weapon. It has powers akin to my own, and was created to destroy those such as you._ 

_I do not understand!_ Pyrak screamed back silently. _No poison can affect me!_

_None but that created by Dreadskewer_. _Fiendbleeder_ replied. _You must slay Bel quickly or you will be paralyzed.  I can stave off the effects of the toxin temporarily buy you must be quick!_

Pyrak felt _Fiendbleeder_ sink back into silence and some of his strength returned, but he knew he had precious little time to spend on a protracted battle. Bel was advancing across the shot distance between he and Pyrak, a broad grin creasing his leering gargoyle-like features. 

“How do you fare, demon?” Bel called out. “Has _Dreadskewer's_ kiss robbed you of your courage?”

Pyrak watched Bel advance and a plan born of desperation and his own chaotic nature germinated and gained purchase within his mind. His only reply to Bel’s mockery was a single piercing screech as he brought _Fiendbleeder_ up over his head and charged across the field. 

Pyrak raced forward until he was a mere twenty feet away from his opponent he then spread his wings and leapt into the air. Bel behaved just as Pyrak had hoped grounding his spear and awaiting the descending demon to impale himself upon it. Pyrak twisted his body crazily as he came down upon _Dreadskewer_. His aerial gyrations threw off Bel’s aim and the spear caught the demon lord under his right arm, punching through his flesh and bursting from his back. The pain was unfathomable but Pyrak had accomplished his aim, and as his weight pushed him down the length of _Dreadskewer_ it pinned the weapon in place and affectively disarmed Bel. The archdevil open his mouth to scream as Pyrak brought _Fiendbleeder_ down across his skull with all his weight and considerable strength behind it. 

An orgiastic howl of pleasure burst through Pyrak’s mind as _Fiendbleeder_ bisected Bel’s head in a great gout of black ichor. Pyrak crashed to the ground still impaled by _Dreadskewer_ and an instant later Bel, Lord of the first collapsed dead and bleeding beside him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

... wow.

That is all.


----------



## SpuneDagr

A hollow victory, but my boy won.
I LOVE the idea of Hevak Durr. When could such a ritual have been created? When would both parties come together long enough to put such a thing together? Was it possibly the work of the unfathomable Yugoloths?

You rule, BD.


----------



## ConnorSB

best. tactic. ever. 

One down, eight to go...


----------



## demiurge1138

Very, very cool, Blackdirge, but I do have a question. Does the rite of Hevak Durr eliminate Bel's pit-fiendly regeneration (I doubt _Fiendbleeder_ is good or silver, much less both), or is Bel "not dead yet" and merely cleaved in twain?

Demiurge out.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Very, very cool, Blackdirge, but I do have a question. Does the rite of Hevak Durr eliminate Bel's pit-fiendly regeneration (I doubt _Fiendbleeder_ is good or silver, much less both), or is Bel "not dead yet" and merely cleaved in twain?
> 
> Demiurge out.




No the rite of Hevak Durr would not negate Bel's regeneration, but _Fiendbleeder_ would. _Fiendbleeder_ and _Dreadskewer_ are both incredibley powerful epic artifacts designed to slay devils and demons respectively, fiends killed by either of the weapons stay dead regardless of regeneration. So yes Bel is actually dead, in my little version of reality, anyways.  

I am currently working on writeups for both weapons and will post them in the rogues gallery eventually.

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## the Rob

Dirge: that was the most incredible battle since grummok.

Bump!


----------



## TroyXavier

I have just found BlackDirge's stuff, but I'm a convert.  The stuff you've posted is awesome and I look forward to the next installment.


----------



## ledded

Wow.


Just....  wow.

<stunned silence>


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

I was just looking at the Successfull Story Hour thread in the general forum and Destan posted something that got me thinking, and feeling a little guilty. He said that as a whole we story hour writers could improve in the area of responding to the reader feedback we get in our threads. I think he is absolutely right, and while I can't respond to every bump, I just wanted to take a moment and thank all of you who have read and posted on this thread. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate your kind words and encouragement, it brightens my day and does wonders for my confidence as a writer. 

So from me to you a very heartfelt thank you.

Dirge


----------



## ThoughtBubble

Ahem. So does this mean that there's an open spot for our favorite ex-wizard to grab? 'Cause Pyrak's going to be real lucky if he ever gets up.


----------



## OurManMute

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> Ahem. So does this mean that there's an open spot for our favorite ex-wizard to grab? 'Cause Pyrak's going to be real lucky if he ever gets up.




Yes, I'd very much like to see what Gemnez and Hazergal are up to now, especially if Pyrax isn't coming back anymore.

Keep up the good work, Blackdirge. We wants more, preciousss...


----------



## Vor'en Kurn

My guess is the devils will sort of stare dumbly while Grimclaw drags his master back home.  With their leader gone, the devil's won't have a clue.

I wonder, though, if Pyrak will survive long enough to move again.  Depends on how nasty that poison is.


----------



## gloomymarshes

Oohh.. good point. I didn't even think about that yet. There might be 2 dead arch-fiends today after all! I think as soon as the daemons realize Pyrak is paralyzed, theyre gonna attack him en masse. Wonder what happens to fiend bleeder though...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

OurManMute said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd very much like to see what Gemnez and Hazergal are up to now, especially if Pyrax isn't coming back anymore.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Blackdirge. We wants more, preciousss...




Well your wish is my command. The next installment will be all about Hazergal and Gemnez. I'm gonna leave you guys hanging for a little bit with the whole Pyrak thing, you know to build dramatic tension and all.  


Thanks for reading 

Dirge


----------



## the Rob

g'yarr!! *pokes thread* ... back up there, ye mangy dog!


----------



## SpuneDagr

.......bump bump bump BUMP BUUUUUUMMMPPP!!!!


----------



## SpuneDagr

bu-bu-bump


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump


----------



## Ashy

A bump from Blackdirge's newest fan.....

WOW!

Ya might want to drop me an email, 'Dirge....


----------



## OurManMute

This thread doesn't belong on the second page.

Shoo.


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump.


----------



## DmQ

It's my turn to move give this a kick...


----------



## DmQ

It's my turn to give this a kick...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

Thanks to all of you who have bumped the thread.

Sorry for the lack of updates, but the holidays and a serious kidney infection (loads of fun   ) have kept me away from the key board. I am halfway through the next installment and should be able to post it after Christmas.

Thanks for hanging in there.

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Serious kidney infection? Jeez...

Merry Christmas.  I hope you feel better.


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump.


----------



## gloomymarshes

bUMP


----------



## Ashy

Hope ya get to feeling better soon, Dirge!


----------



## ledded

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Sorry for the lack of updates, but the holidays and a serious kidney infection (loads of fun  )



Ouch.  Been there, done that, didnt care for it one bit.  Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## OurManMute

I agree: get well soon, Blackdirge.

And BUMP (almost on the third page. Sheesh!)


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump.


----------



## Ashy

'Dirge is in the middle of a move right now, and won't have 'net connection for a few days, so methinks the update will be a bit delayed, gang....


----------



## gloomymarshes

D'oh! 

and bump


----------



## blackshirt5

I've recently started reading this.

You need to work on this more Dirge.  I command you.  Seriously.  I need my fix.


----------



## masque

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I've recently started reading this.
> 
> You need to work on this more Dirge.  I command you.  Seriously.  I need my fix.




I definitely agree.  I'm getting to the point where I check once a day.


----------



## robberbaron

Just found this thread and I NEED MORE!

Having read several low-level SHs I find the epic proportions of 'dirge mighty stirring and inspirational. Gripping stuff.


----------



## gloomymarshes

yesh, more please


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all, update time.

Sorry for the delay but yet another move, and some new writing projects have kept me pretty busy. I will try to update as often as humanly possible.

Dirge

************************************************************

*Part XI - Ill Tidings*

Hazergal drifted formless in a void of dark silence, blissfully unaware of the events that transpired beyond his mental domain. He had disconnected from everything, simply switching off his conscious mind and existing in a state of comforting mindlessness. Although badly wounded in his recent conflict with the great balor Hedrenatherax, Hazergal’s demonic body should have recovered from such an ordeal completely unscathed. But he had not awoken after Hedrenatherax had delivered his limp unconscious form into the hands of Gemnez, and had remained insensate and unresponsive despite all the considerable skills of his infernal captor.

In truth Hazergal’s coma-like state was intentional. The pain and confusion of these last weeks had become unbearable. He had forgotten everything of his former life, as the demonic flesh that now housed his mind slowly consuming his identity. The battle with Hedrenatherax had been his limit, and he had willfully refused to return to the waking world and face the horror that his life had become.

So here he remained, buried deep within the vast uncharted reaches of his own mind. There was naught but darkness and silence here, and that was enough. Time had no meaning, and Hazergal found some sense of peace, however tenuous, in his veritable non-existence. 

But Hazergal’s respite was not to last, and he felt the beginning tugs of his conscious mind, eager to return him to the world of sight and sound. He fought frantically, resisting the urge to wake and in his struggles he sensed another presence. 

Who are you!? Hazergal screamed in the sightless void of his own mind. Coherent thought bloomed within the silence as Hazergal flailed about, blindly searching for the alien presence. 

I think the proper question is: who are you? A barrage of monotone syllables assailed Hazergal as the invader droned its reply.

Hazergal suddenly found himself standing in a room that was oddly familiar to him. It was obviously a throne room, with the dominating seat of power carved from a single block of gold-flecked onyx. The throne sat at the far end of a long narrow hall and was highlighted by an immense backdrop of scarlet fabric. The floors were of onyx, like the throne, and polished to a high sheen. Hasergal’s gaze drifted to the reflective surface of the floor and saw to his dread the leering face of the creature he had become. 

Hazergal was not alone in this dream state concoction. A figure sat in arrogant splendor upon the onyx throne, a wry smile twisting his bearded face. The figure and the face were hauntingly familiar to Hazergal, achingly reminiscent of something terribly vital. 

The man on the throne was human, with a well-trimmed black beard and cold, humorless eyes. He stood, and spread his arms wide, his smile growing to allow his straight white teeth to gleam through the darkness of his beard. Dressed in a loose flowing robe of shimmering black fabric and a wide flaring cloak of deepest scarlet, he cut a striking figure of ominous potency.

“Well, well. This is quite a place you have here.” The man spoke and his words came out in the grim emotionless drone of the intruder.

“What is this place?” Hazergal asked, his eyes darting about the massive hall for anything that might spark his rapidly dwindling memory.

The intruder’s smile faded and his flat lusterless eyes found and held Hazergal’s own. “You must know, I pulled it from your mind.”

“I don’t understand. I have no recollection of this place or of you.” Hazergal replied, frustration leaking into his words.

“How odd.” The bearded man said and slumped down into the throne. “You truly have no memory?”

“No! I don’t remember anything!” Hazergal bellowed, his frustration bursting through. “Now tell me, who you are!” Hazergal flexed his long talons and made a single threatening step towards the throne.

Hazergal’s outburst had not pierced the calm exterior of the intruder, and he simply smiled again, that flat humorless creasing of his lips that conveyed not an ounce of joy or mirth.

“Who I am is not important, as I have said.” The intruder replied, the slightest hint of irritation creeping into the buzzing monotony of his words. “I will say only this, I am one who would see you reach your full potential, realize your destiny, become what you were meant to be. My reasons I shall not reveal to you now, but know this, I could be a very powerful ally or the most dire of enemies.” The intruder’s eyes blazed momentarily. “The choice is ultimately yours.”

“My potential!? What are you talking about!?” Hazergal raged. “I cannot even remember my own name, and you are blathering on about allies and enemies and my destiny. This is all utter nonsense!” The words to a dozen powerful spells flew to his mind as Hazergal vented, each one capable of reducing his tormentor to so much vapor, but he kept a firm grip on his anger. Even enraged as he was, the tiniest flame of hope still existed that this stranger might be able to tell him something, anything about his former life. 

“Well then, it seems that this meeting may not have been wasted after all.” The intruder said in response to Hazergal’s tirade.

“What do you mean?” Hazergal hissed through his clenched fangs.

“I mean, that I can provide you with at least one piece of information you lack” 

“What information? More secrets?” Hazergal asked suspiciously.

“No, no more secrets. I will tell you your name, demon.”

The rage drained from Hazergal as his hunger for this vital piece of information consumed him utterly. “Tell me. Please.” He whispered, wincing at the pathetic eagerness in his voice.

“As a mortal man, your name was Hazergal, Hazergal Redcloak.” The intruder said, the smile on his face finally reaching his eyes. “But, you are more than this now, and I believe that name shall soon lose its significance to you.”

Hazergal could not hear him, the rapture of those three syllables held him completely. “Hazergal…” The word rolled off his tongue like the kiss of long forgotten lover. “My name is Hazergal.” 

Obviously tiring of Hazergal’s self-indulgent reverie, the smile faded from the intruder’s face and he stood. “Now, you must awaken and meet your destiny, for good or for ill. Awake. Hazergal. Awake.”

Hazergal opened his mouth to give voice to the near endless stream of questions that strained his mind to near bursting, but the walls of the throne room had begun to fade. Darkness trickled back into his mind like a sluggish stream, and Hazergal found himself struggling to keep hold of rational thought. The trickle became a flood, and he fell into the void once more. This time the darkness was fleeting and soon gave way to a scalding blur of bright light. Tactile sensation returned, and as Hazergal made the laborious ascent to consciousness, one word, buzzed hideously in the intruder’s monotone drone, lingered.

“Awake.”


“Is it dead?” Hedrenatherax rumbled, trying to peer over Gemnez’s looming bulk.

The huge devil was crouched toad-like over the prostrate from of a babau, the folds of his massive belly almost obscuring the smaller demon from sight. “No, he lives. It appears your crude methods have not done any permanent damage…at least physically.”

The two fiends stood within a square room, featureless beyond the iron door that marked its only egress. It was obviously a prison cell, although there were no manacles, or even the barest of creature comforts provided for those unlucky enough to be interred there. The cell occupied one of the many lower levels of Gemnez’s keep, and this particular cell was housed in a wing that had not seen use in centuries.

Gemnez stood, his massive elephantine legs thrusting his massive girth skyward with comparative ease. The baatezu stared down at the limp form of his “guest” and stroked the warty surface of his chin thoughtfully. “Hedrenatherax,” He called over his shoulder. “You have done well, but I wish to be alone with are new arrival. You may go.”

The Balor opened his fanged mouth to protest, but suddenly closed it with an audible snap. Twice he had been humiliated for defying Gemnez, and the demon had no desire to be on the receiving end of the obese devil’s ire again. Acquiescing for the moment, Hedrenatherax bowed his head and left the room.

“Alright, he has gone. You can stop pretending you’re not awake.” Gemnez said softly.

Hazergal opened his eyes, staring up at the colossal from of Gemnez. He had been awake for nearly an hour, but knowing nothing of his captor’s intent, had feigned unconsciousness.

Gemnez backed away from his captive, and settled his bulk at the other end of the cell near the door. “Well now, I am very pleased that that great buffoon Hedrenatherax has not damaged you irreparably.” The great devil placed his flabby hands on his hips and smiled a terrible, red-lipped smile that was all teeth.

Hazergal pushed himself up from the floor, and sat with his back against the closest wall. “Where am I?” He croaked, his voice dry and cracked from disuse.

“You my friend, currently reside within the great fortress of Gemnez Drak. You have visited here once before, but your ignorance is understandable since much has changed since last we met.’ Gemnez’s tone was soft, even friendly.

“The spawning pit.” Hazergal said simply, his mind replaying the horrid details of his initial transformation. “What do you want with me?”

Gemnez clucked his tongue like a scolding parent in response to Hazergal’s question. “Now, now. Let us not forget our manners, we have both not had the benefit of a proper introduction.”

“An introduction…” Hazergal’s bottom jaw fell open at the baatezu’s absurd demeanor.

“Yes, and introduction. I will go first.” Gemnez cleared his throat dramatically. “I am Gemnez, rogue baatezu, loyal servant of our great lord Pyrak, and master of Gemnez Drak.” The huge fiend smiled broadly after finishing his introduction and extended one flabby claw inviting Hazergal to follow suit.

Hazergal stared blankly at his bizarre captor, fumbling for words that would not come. At last he managed to dredge up the one piece of information he had lacked for so long. “My name is…or was Hazergal.”

“Ahh, Hazergal. A noble name if ever I heard one.” Gemnez purred. “This was your name when you were mortal, yes?”

“Yes, when I was mortal…” Images flashed before Hazergal’s eyes as the sound of his name spoken aloud brought forth visions of unremembered places and people. He saw the throne room he had visited in his mind, complete with the bearded figure of the intruder seated upon the polished onyx. A score of other figures stood at attention before the throne, tall bestial creatures Hazergal recognized as gnolls. Each was armed and armored in a similar fashion, as if they belonged to some kind of military unit. Among these looming shapes a smaller, slighter figure moved, gliding between the towering gnolls with an air of authority. He was very short; Hazergal guessed less than four feet, and his smooth hairless skin was the slate gray of un-worked stone. Short powerful wings were folded across his back, and he wore a gleaming shirt of fine metal links. The stony skinned warrior was armed with a straight-bladed sword slung over his back on a baldric, and as he moved through the ranks of gnolls Hazergal saw his face. Rage and dread filled him as recognition pierced the veil of his amnesia, forcing his lips to spit forth the name of his nemesis. “Nithrekel.”

“What was that?” Gemnez asked.

“Nithrekel.” Hazergal said again. “Someone I remembered…from when I was mortal.” The memory or vision he had experienced had faded away. Disappearing like a soap bubble, popped by the piercing grate of Gemnez’s voice.

“A friend? A lover?” Gemnez gauged Hazergal’s reaction to each of these queries, but the answer was plainly written on the babau’s face. “An enemy.” Gemnez hissed with pleasure. “Yes it would be. Those that have wronged us seem to stand larger in our minds. Wouldn’t you agree?”

Hazergal ignored the huge fiend’s question and stood. He glanced around at the spartan emptiness of his surroundings and realized that he was not afraid. Oddly, Gemnez put him at ease. He had no reason to trust the baatezu, but something about the devil’s demeanor assuaged his fear, at least for the moment.

“You have nothing to fear from me, Hazergal.” Gemnez said, as if he had read babau’s mind. “While you are my guest, no harm shall come to you, you have my word on that.” 

The sincerity in the baatezu’s voice seemed out of place coming from such a diabolical creature, but Hazergal found himself believing Gemnez. “Very well, I accept your oath, but I must know what is it you want of me.”

“A fair question, and one that I do not currently have an answer for.” Gemnez said. “For now I wish only to speak with you, perhaps even help you remember more of your past.”

“Hah!” Hazergal snorted. “You are quite the altruistic fiend.”

Gemnez grinned broadly. “Well, yes. As baatezu go, I suppose I am. But fear not, I have my reasons and motivations for providing you with sanctuary.”

“Yes, I suppose you do.” Hazergal said flatly. “There is…

Hazergal was cut off as the door to his cell crashed open to reveal the looming bulk of Hedrenatherax. The balor was smiling, something Hazergal had not thought possible of the vicious fiend.

Gemnez, who had leapt nimbly away from the door in response to Hedrenatherax’s untimely entrance, fixed his most menacing glare upon the intruding demon. “I thought I told you I wanted to be alone with my guest.” He spat acridly.

“A thousand pardons. Oh bloated one.” Hedrenatherax shot back. Some of the old familiar defiance had crept back into the balor’s tone. “I have news I guarantee you need to know.”

Hazergal watched Hedrenatherax closely, realizing that the huge demon was literally shaking with excitement. The former archmage surmised that anything which made Hedrenatherax that happy was bound to spell doom and destruction for someone else. Hazergal felt the shifting of something momentous in the air, the whole cell was alive with a fell energy, and the balor in the doorway was most certainly the bearer of ill tidings.

“Very well, what news do you have that is so important?” Gemnez asked. His heavy reptilian brows were creased with worried anticipation, as if he too sensed the impending weight of destiny.

Hedrenatherax’s smile widened and his words leaked through his jagged teeth like a foul vapor. “Pyrak is dying.”


----------



## ConnorSB

Whoa! Update-age! Let me be the first to say...

AWSOMENESS!


----------



## OurManMute

Ye gods, Blackdirge!

Now I know how Sheherazade stopped the sultan from killing her. Do we see reincarnation at work here?


----------



## Derulbaskul

Outstanding, as always!!!

However... YOU FIEND!!! How can you leave us in such a state of suspense?

Quick, drop real life and start typing!


----------



## sithramir

Thanks Dirge! You made my morning exciting!


----------



## d12

I'm enjoying reading these very much.  Thank you for sharing your work with us.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Defintely worth the wait.


----------



## blackshirt5

You made my day Dirge.  You made my day.


----------



## blackshirt5

So when do we get the next chapter?


----------



## Zappo

Brilliant!


----------



## blackshirt5

Seriously.  when do we get the next chapter?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Seriously.  when do we get the next chapter?




I have already started writing it, but currently I have some other writing committments (thanks to this thread ) that need my full attention. So, in short, I will continue to update this thread, as I have every intention of finishing this story, but the updates may be a bit sporadic. I really couldn't give you a precise timeline, but I will keep you posted and will update as soon as humanly possible.   

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## The Axe

*Hmm*



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I have already started writing it, but currently I have some other writing committments (thanks to this thread ) that need my full attention...(*snip*)...
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Dirge




Thanks for writing!  BTW, are these writing commitments paying public copy that your loyal readers can help support (since you provide *this* wonderful entertainment for free)?


----------



## blackshirt5

Damn you BlackDirge!  I needses it!  It's precious to me!  

Naw, it's cool; I can wait; painfully, hopefully, but I can wait.


----------



## SpuneDagr

bump


----------



## blackshirt5

And yet another BUMP.  There better be some spell-wielding, demon smacking goodness in the next update, or there will be Hell to pay.  Hell, I say!

And considering that this story is in the Abyss, the exchange rate of currency will be horrible.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Actually, I think they both use Human Souls.


----------



## blackshirt5

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Actually, I think they both use Human Souls.



 Yeah but you've gotta figure that Hell wouldn't want CE souls as much, and the Abyss wouldn't want LE souls.

Of course the Daemons are making out like bandits.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Hmm.  That's a good question.  I know that Larvae is considered the currency of choice by the lower planes, but I hadn't thought if they cared what alignment the soul is question is...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> And yet another BUMP.  There better be some spell-wielding, demon smacking goodness in the next update, or there will be Hell to pay.  Hell, I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be more fiend smackdown action than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> And a world shaking event that will lead to destruction for some and ultimate power for others.
> 
> Dirge
Click to expand...


----------



## blackshirt5

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> blackshirt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet another BUMP.  There better be some spell-wielding, demon smacking goodness in the next update, or there will be Hell to pay.  Hell, I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be more fiend smackdown action than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> And a world shaking event that will lead to destruction for some and ultimate power for others.
> 
> Dirge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIENDISH WRITER!  When?  When, I say?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

..."Fiendish writer" sounds like a templated monster.


----------



## blackshirt5

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> ..."Fiendish writer" sounds like a templated monster.



 Yeah; someone oughta stat it up.


----------



## blackshirt5

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Yeah; someone oughta stat it up.



 The Hordes of Hell demand an Update!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> The Hordes of Hell demand an Update!





Alright! Alright! Sheesh. 

Well, I actually have some free time this weekend, and my goal is to finish the next installment by Sunday. 

Now this next chapter is pretty complex, lots of heavy stuff going on, so it may take me a little longer to write. But I promise you an exciting, action packed update within the next three days. If your good.   

*BlackDirge*
*Fiendish Writer * 
*Medium Author (evil, extraplanar)*
*Special Attacks:* Cliffhanger, run on sentence
*Special Qualities:* Immunity to punctuation, resistance to timely updates 20 

P.S. 

I just updated the monster thread in the rogue's gallery, so take a look at that to tide you over.


----------



## blackshirt5

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Alright! Alright! Sheesh.
> 
> Well, I actually have some free time this weekend, and my goal is to finish the next installment by Sunday.
> 
> Now this next chapter is pretty complex, lots of heavy stuff going on, so it may take me a little longer to write. But I promise you an exciting, action packed update within the next three days. If your good.
> 
> *BlackDirge*
> *Fiendish Writer *
> *Medium Author (evil, extraplanar)*
> *Special Attacks:* Cliffhanger, run on sentence
> *Special Qualities:* Immunity to punctuation, resistance to timely updates 20
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I just updated the monster thread in the rogue's gallery, so take a look at that to tide you over.



 What if I'm evil?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> What if I'm evil?




Then...

No update for you! Go to end of line!


----------



## Allanon

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Then...
> 
> No update for you! Go to end of line!



 Woehoe... does that mean I'm next? One large order of Storyhour goodness with a side order of vile fries and a big dollop of evily goodness then... Oh and a mountain dew please


----------



## blackshirt5

Allanon said:
			
		

> Woehoe... does that mean I'm next? One large order of Storyhour goodness with a side order of vile fries and a big dollop of evily goodness... Oh and a mountain dew please



 AUGH!  Speak not the word of the Dew!


----------



## Allanon

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> AUGH!  Speak not the word of the Dew!



Haiku "Mountain Dew"*

   It's my green energy,
  It's my driving force,
  My  great sugar high.

 *I don't actually drink the stuff since I haven't been able to find it in Holland yet, but since it seems to be the 'drug' of choice of D&D'ers...


----------



## Despaxas

Heh, I've had the same problem 

Drank it while I was in the US but can never find it over here in Holland ... ah well, beer is a good substitute anyways.


----------



## blackshirt5

To be pedantic, that wasn't a proper haiku; haiku's go in the form of 5/7/5.

"Oh Mountain Dew,
Flavorful and Oh So Green,
Boy You Taste Like Crap."


----------



## Derulbaskul

Personally I prefer Pepsi Max.

Um, that was a bump, Mr Dirge.


----------



## blackshirt5

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> Personally I prefer Pepsi Max.
> 
> Um, that was a bump, Mr Dirge.



 As is this.


----------



## Grondmar

Bumpski!


----------



## Craer

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> To be pedantic, that wasn't a proper haiku; haiku's go in the form of 5/7/5.
> 
> "Oh Mountain Dew,
> Flavorful and Oh So Green,
> Boy You Taste Like Crap."



To be *spectacularly *pedantic, that first line is only 4 syllables.  

-Craer


----------



## The Axe

Craer said:
			
		

> To be *spectacularly *pedantic, that first line is only 4 syllables.
> 
> -Craer




Heh; depends on where you're from...

---The Axe (from a place where "Texas" occasionally is pronounced with three syllables...)


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

B-DIRGE.

I'm dyin' here! Get thoze fingaz flyin' !


----------



## blackshirt5

Craer said:
			
		

> To be *spectacularly *pedantic, that first line is only 4 syllables.
> 
> -Craer



 Sorry; should've been "Oh Mountainous Dew".


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Ah, doggerel.  With the exception of story hours, the highest form of art...


----------



## blackshirt5

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Ah, doggerel.  With the exception of story hours, the highest form of art...



 Huh?

I'm just trying to keep the masses entertained.  I'm the USO of the Abyss.


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bumpity Bump Bump.


----------



## blackshirt5

Infernal BUMP.

Don't make me summon Yugoloths to track you down BLACKDIRGE!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

I believe the BoVD has a "summon bebelith" spell that grabs your opponent and takes him back to the lower planes.

Some decent chance he'll grab you instead, though.


----------



## blackshirt5

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I believe the BoVD has a "summon bebelith" spell that grabs your opponent and takes him back to the lower planes.
> 
> Some decent chance he'll grab you instead, though.



 I'll risk it.  I love this story, but it's like getting a Salvatore story on an installment plan!


----------



## Derulbaskul

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I believe the BoVD has a "summon bebelith" spell that grabs your opponent and takes him back to the lower planes.
> 
> Some decent chance he'll grab you instead, though.




Actually, I think we need the reverse of the spell. I'm pretty sure that Blackdirge visits the lower planes for inspiration. I think he has his own charonoloth chaffeur and skiff-limo and they go sightseeing on the River Styx. So, how do we recall him from there?

Oops, I shouldn't use the word "recall" in case there are any Californians lurking around here.... 

This has been a long bump.


----------



## gloomymarshes

this, however, will be a short one.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I have not forgotten you, my faithful readers. I have been out of town...getting inspiration.   

This storyhour _will_ be updated. 

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I have not forgotten you, my faithful readers. I have been out of town...getting inspiration.
> 
> This storyhour _will_ be updated.
> 
> Dirge




Translation from Dirge-speak:



> I have not forgotten the joys of torturing  you, my blindly faithful readers. I have been in the Abyss...getting inspiration.
> 
> This storyhour _will_ be updated.  Eventually.


----------



## Sejs

> I believe the BoVD has a "summon bebelith" spell that grabs your opponent and takes him back to the lower planes.
> 
> Some decent chance he'll grab you instead, though.



  Heh, that would be the Alert Bebelith spell - you don't do much summon the bebelith, as post a sign that says "Free Bebelith Chow" with an arrow pointing at the demon you want taken care of.  Willey E. Coyote style.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Translation from Dirge-speak:




Alright Thomas, if you're dragged off to the abyss tonight by a horde of leather fetish loving dretches, you'll know why.   

On a serious note, you guys have been great to stick with me through these infrequent updates, and I really appreciate your patience, however thin it may be growing.   

Dirge


----------



## masque

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> On a serious note, you guys have been great to stick with me through these infrequent updates, and I really appreciate your patience, however thin it may be growing.




We're just addicted, is all.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> it's like getting a Salvatore story on an installment plan!




It's better than Salvatore. 

edit: added smiley, just in case.


----------



## ledded

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> It's better than Salvatore.
> 
> edit: added smiley, just in case.



Smiley, nothin'.  

Blackdirge's story makes Salvatore look like a hack.

Of course, it's my opinion that Salvatore doesnt need much help with that (no offense to the Salvatore-lovers out there).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Alright Thomas, if you're dragged off to the abyss tonight by a horde of leather fetish loving dretches, you'll know why.




Oh dear.  Uh, let's, uh, translate that through a rose-tinted _Comprehend Languages_ spell.



> Alright Thomas, if you're dragged off to the abyss tonight by a horde of leather fetish loving Succubi, you'll know why.


----------



## blackshirt5

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  Uh, let's, uh, translate that through a rose-tinted _Comprehend Languages_ spell.



 I want a succubus for Valentine's Day.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, the next installment is very long, and it's not fair to you guys to make you wait any longer. So I will break it up into smaller segments. These next updates may be a bit smaller than you're used to but at least they will come in a more timely fashion, I hope.   

************************************************************

*Part XII*
*The Death of a Demon Lord - Part I*

Pain hung like a red haze over the throne room of Pyrak’s floating citadel. The demon lord sat slumped in his throne, cradling his great black sword, and fighting the agony induced delirium that threatened to overtake him. His left arm hung useless and numb at his side, the great open wound in his shoulder disabling the limb completely. A foul stench arose from the demon lord’s motionless form, a black miasma of rot and decay that served as an ever-present reminder that death lingered close.  

Pyrak sensed his impending doom, felt its brutal caress with each labored breath, each excruciating throb from the wound in his shoulder. He lamented only that his end remained idle for the moment, and that the pace of his demise was a slow and torturous fading, and not the instantaneous destruction gifted to those who fell in combat. 

_Fiendbleeder_ had been conspicuously silent after the battle with Bel, perhaps satisfied for the moment with the arch devil’s destruction. Pyrak knew that he had lived this long, only through his contact with the sword, it was sustaining him for some unknown reason, prolonging his life – and his agony – with its fell magics. _Fiendbleeder’s_  silence had left Pyrak’s mind completely his own, but this was no boon. It took every ounce of his will to stifle the screams that rose within his throat with each radiating burst of pain. He would have welcomed _Fiendbleeder’s_  intrusion, if only to focus his mind on something beyond agony. 

Pyrak wondered if _Dreadskewer_, the great spear that had inflicted his mortal wound, had left Bel’s mind in his final moments, leaving him to experience his own death fully. _Dreadskewer_ like _Fiendbleeder_  possessed a dark and driven personality all its own, and had undoubtedly laid claim the arch devil that had so recently wielded it. The spear had been recovered from the battlefield, and now lay at the foot of Pyrak’s throne, the demon lord’s black blood still staining its lusterless gray metal.

“My lord?” A voice suddenly cut through the haze of Pyrak’s pain and despair. “I have brought a poultice for your wound.”

Pyrak raised his head and tried in vain to focus his eyes on the figure that stood at the foot of his throne. It advanced cautiously, holding an object before it. Pyrak half hoped it was one of his generals come to finally end his misery.

The scent of cinnamon mingled with blood filled his nostrils, and Pyrak finally recognized the six-armed figure of his marilith general, Heskara. 

“Leave me.” Pyrak whispered, his mouth filled with the acrid taste of his own decay.

“This will ease your pain, my lord.” Heskara held out the poultice she had made. “Let me apply it to your wound.”

In truth, Pyrak doubted he would have the strength to stop the marilith if she truly wished to disobey him. But _Fiendbleeder_, always _Fiendbleeder_, insured that his rule would last for a little while longer. 

_Let her_. The sword said simply, its monotonous drone stifling any resistance Pyrak may have had.

Pyrak merely nodded, barely finding the strength to raise his head. Heskara advanced at her lord’s acquiescence and Pyrak felt the cool tough of her six slender hands upon his body. There was a momentary bolt of pain as the marilith packed the putrefying wound with whatever healing herbs she had managed to put together, then the pain resided and Pyrak felt a minute, but noticeable lift in his strength and spirit. 

“Why?” He croaked, as Heskara finished her careful ministrations. Pyrak’s wound had been remarkably resistant to any from of magical healing; he wondered how the poultice Heskara had applied worked when the mightiest of curative spells had not.

“What do you mean?” She replied.

“Why do you help me?” Pyrak said with effort, struggling to keep his head from sinking onto his chest.

“You are my liege. It is my duty to serve you.” Heskara searched Pyrak’s eyes, puzzled by his line of questioning.

“You sound like a baatezu.” Pyrak chuckled weakly, enjoying the rage that darkened Heskara’s features at his insult. “Here I sit before you, weak as a child, your opportunity to take my place growing closer with every breath, and you do nothing. Why?”

Heskara folded her six arms across her chest, her eyes deep in thought. When she finally spoke, the lie she concocted rolled off her tongue in a silken purr, convincing, but not nearly enough to fool Pyrak. “You have won a great victory for the Abyss. There is more honor in serving you, than in destroying you. I wish only to remain at your side after you recover and lead the tanar’ri to greater glory.”

_She lies. Fiendbleeder_ whispered. 

Pyrak ignored _Fiendbleeder’s_ obvious statement, for the lie Heskara had wrought held the truth within it, and the demon lord saw it plainly. Heskara needed Pyrak to live to hold onto the tenuous power that she now maintained. There was little doubt that the idea of simply slaying Pyrak and usurping his place had crossed her mind, but she knew that she could never hold the throne. She had far too many enemies to rule for long. On the other hand, at Pyrak’s side, as a trusted general, she enjoyed prestige and a modicum of safety afforded by Pyrak's own personal power and reputation. Alone, she would certainly fall victim to more powerful demons. So true to her demonic nature, Heskara had found and chosen the best possible way to stay alive, _and_ hold onto the rank and prestige she currently had. 

“You are truly a faithful servant, Heskara.” Pyrak said, making no attempt to hide the biting sarcasm in his voice. “Now leave me.”

“My lord, I cannot leave you now, you are too weak.” Heskara whispered, pulling close, urgency in her voice. “Hedrenatherax is on his way here.”

Pyrak’s grip on _Fiendbleeder_  tightened, he felt the ominous implications of Heskara’s words, and a spark of rage flared to life within his battered body.

“He will try to kill you if you are alone.” The marilith said simply. “He might reconsider if I am here.”

Heskara was a skilled sorcerer, but Pyrak doubted that she would be a match for the brute strength and savage ferocity of Hedrenatherax. In his weakened state, he knew that the balor would slay him easily, regardless of _Fiendbleeder_  or Heskara.

“Does he come alone?” Pyrak said, his eyes smoldering.

“No, Gemnez is with him.” Heskara sounded almost hopeful at the mention of the rogue baatezu’s name.

That was odd, it was well known that Gemnez despised Hedrenatherax. What could the two of them be doing together? . 

“Go and find Grimclaw and bring him here.” Pyrak ordered. “Make sure he comes alone.” Grimclaw, the leader of his Dreadwings, was the only demon that Pyrak would even consider trusting. It was Grimclaw who had dragged Pyrak from the battlefield, while the stunned army of baatezu watched their leader bleed his life away onto the scorched earth of Avernus. The big vrock was that rarest of demons, for he understood and valued loyalty.

Heskara opened her mouth to protest, but the fire had returned to Pyrak’s eyes, and mortally wounded or not, his tone brooked no refusal. The marilith turned and slithered from the throne room in silence to do her master’s bidding.

_Well sword, can you sustain me for a bit longer?_ Pyrak asked _Fiendbleeder_  when Heskara had left the room.

_The poison is strong. Can you not feel it? Fiendbleeder_ droned, ignoring Pyrak’s question. _Your death is at hand demon, and who shall wield me when you are gone?_ 

_I care not, but Hedrenatherax must not rule. Surely you see this._ Pyrak answered.

_Hedrenatherax is a powerful demon; I could do well in his possession. His mind is weak, but his body is very strong. He could not defy me as you do._

Pyrak’s rebuttal was instantaneous, and filled with scathing reproach. _They will not follow him, your crusade will come to an end, and you shill spend your existence in the hands of mindless automaton._ He spoke the truth, Hedrenatherax was physically powerful, perhaps even as powerful as Pyrak himself, but he had no foresight, and his savage demeanor would win him few allies.

_Perhaps you are right demon. There may be another suitable candidate._ These ominous words gave Pyrak pause. The sword was dangling some vital piece of information in front of him, but he knew it would not elaborate. _What other?_ The abyss was filled with mighty demons, but none had ever enjoyed the kind of success in the bloodwar that Pyrak had. In countless millennia, no archdevil had fallen to a demonlord, only Pyrak could claim that honor, however costly the price. If _Fiendbleeder_  had chosen a new thrall, Pyrak had no idea who it might be. 

_Then you will aid me?_ Pyrak pressed.

_Yes, when the time comes, I will aid you. Fiendbleeder_ said at last, exasperation evident in its monotone.

Pyrak felt Fiendbleeder recede from his mind, and he savored the silence of the empty hall coupled with the silence within his mind. One last moment of quiet before the weight of his destiny came crashing down.  He glanced down at _Dreadskewer_, and wondered if the spear was merely speeding along an inevitable course of events that was beyond his power to control. He had held power for millennia, but no demon lord, no matter how powerful, could permanently stem the tide of chaos that assailed them constantly. Eventually, a demon stronger than he would take his place, and Pyrak had accepted this long ago; it was simply the price of power. In truth he did not fear death, it held release form the prison his life had become, a prison that _Fiendbleeder_  ever held shut, a prison he desperately wanted to escape.

Pyrak had only one desire in these hours he knew to be his last. If he were to die today, then Hedrenatherax would accompany him into that final darkness. The balor had been a fine servant, but his brutish tactics and lack of intellect would destroy all that Pyrak had created. _Fiendbleeder_  would dominate Hedrenatherax completely, and force him into conflicts with the Baatezu that were beyond his power or resources. Everything Pyrak had built would crumble, and above all the demon lord wanted his legacy to remain even if he could not. 

Pyrak ran one taloned hand down the onyx length of _Fiendbleeder_  in a lingering caress. “Once more sword, you shall taste the blood of tanar’ri by my hand. Once more and then you shall release me.” _Fiendbleeder_  made no reply to Pyrak’s ominous words, and the demon lord closed his eyes, quietly awaiting his destiny.


----------



## Moleculo

damn it, i really wanted to do my homework too...


----------



## sithramir

Good stuff... bah it just makes it worse having to wait having an updatea again!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

AwesomeAwesomeAwesome! I wanna be like 'Dirge...
And Ledded, I DO like Salvatore's books, but I also think BlackDirge is better.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> AwesomeAwesomeAwesome! I wanna be like 'Dirge...
> And Ledded, I DO like Salvatore's books, but I also think BlackDirge is better.




Thanks John Q and Ledded. That's a mighty big compliment, and I appreciate it. 

But where's _my_ book deal?   

Maybe I should pitch WoTC with the Chronicles of Grummok or something... 

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Would it spawn a spate of Grummok-clone PC's?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Would it spawn a spate of Grummok-clone PC's?




I can see it now...

DM: So Jim, tell me about your new character.

Jim: Well he's a gargoyle, and he's from a drow city. Oh and he's an assassin and fights with daggers.

Entire Group: Not another one!!


----------



## blackshirt5

BLACKDIRGE, I kid you not but for today, you're my personal savior.  This story dragged a day out of the gutter for me and stamped the word "awesome" into my mind.

When I get my two SHs set up, I'm gonna have to give you the links to critique my work!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> BLACKDIRGE, I kid you not but for today, you're my personal savior.  This story dragged a day out of the gutter for me and stamped the word "awesome" into my mind.
> 
> When I get my two SHs set up, I'm gonna have to give you the links to critique my work!




Glad I could be of service.   

I look forward to reading your story hours.

Dirge


----------



## Derulbaskul

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Thanks John Q and Ledded. That's a mighty big compliment, and I appreciate it.
> 
> But where's _my_ book deal?
> 
> Maybe I should pitch WoTC with the Chronicles of Grummok or something...
> 
> Dirge




Dirge,

Seriously, after the Silence of Lolth RS is resolved, there might very well be room for Wizards to start a series about a character making the most of, well, chaotic times....

Cheers
D


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> Dirge,
> 
> Seriously, after the Silence of Lolth RS is resolved, there might very well be room for Wizards to start a series about a character making the most of, well, chaotic times....
> 
> Cheers
> D




Speaking of which...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77735


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Oh _hells_ yes.

Sleep?  Homework?  Say _what?_....


----------



## blackshirt5

MORE!  I need MORE!


----------



## ConnorSB

whoa! new grummok!

this makes me want to start working on monsters again!


----------



## gloomymarshes

/me bumps it like a polaroid piiictuuure


----------



## Velenne

Ahhh, done!!  Done too soon!  Only a week's worth of reading and now I must wait!  ARGH!!!

Great story, Dirge!  Any chance you'd want to run a PbP?


----------



## weiknarf

bump


----------



## blackshirt5

Give us more DIRGE.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

I am writing the next installment now, and will post it the very second after the last word is written.   

The new Grummok story hour will most likely be updated first, since I had most of the next installment written quite a while ago. So, hopefully that will tide you over until Pyrak and Co. return.

As always, thanks for your patience and your support.

Dirge


----------



## blackshirt5

We need more!


----------



## SpuneDagr

:::weeps softly:::


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I havn't forgotten, I swear.

I just got a new computer, and like an idiot, I didn't make sure it had a copy of MSword in the pre-installed software. So I am without a copy of Word for a few days, which means I can't write anything. 

Oh, and as you know there is a big conflict on the horizon between Pyrak and Hedrenatherax. I havn't finished the next chapter, so I was wondering, who would you like to see emerge as the victor? What character do you like better? I'll consinder any input from you guys before _I_ decide, because I must admit, I'm a bit torn myself.

Thanks for reading,

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Hmm.  Personally, I think the narrative would be somewhat stretched if Pyrax loses.  Barring a betrayl, Fiendbleeder is on his side- and betrayl is unlikely, since Pyrax's reasons as to why the Balor would destroy all Fiendbleeder has worked for are good ones.  Of course, we all know who will take Pyrax's place. 

Hedrenatherax doesn't stand a chance, and besides, is harder to type....


----------



## Despaxas

Hmm, who should win ... I don't think Hedrenatherax, he's just not intelligent enough to hold power after he defeats Pyrak. Although maybe his lack of intelligence will cause him to attack Pyrak anyways. And in Pyrak's weakened state he might not win. Then again I'd be very surprised if Pyrak didn't have some tricks up his sleave. It's a tough one, brain vs. brawn. 

My vote is for Pyrak though. The wily Vrock almost certainly has some hidden item or ally which will see him through, although it might cost him more then he's willing to give up. 

Good luck writing Blackdirge


----------



## sithramir

I like Pyrak but I'd hate to not see the name Hedrenatherax show up anymore. Its pretty sweet! But I don't really like the idea of helping to decide what happens in the story i'm reading! So make it surprising!


----------



## SpuneDagr

As far as who I like, Pyrak.

How 'bout this:
In Pyrak's weakened state, Fiendbleeder is able to completely control him. Hedrenatherax comes in, sees Pyrak's wounds, and his chance. Eager to finally best his master, he challenges Pyrak and they fight. Pyrak defeats him, and as the balor is dying, he sees Pyrak's eyes, and realizes that he was not defeated by the demon lord at all, but by a mere magic weapon. He dies in bitter disapointment.

Pyrak collapses a moment later, overcome by the poison. As he dies, Fiendbleeder drops from his hand, giving him an exquisite moment of solitude. Then it is over.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

sithramir said:
			
		

> But I don't really like the idea of helping to decide what happens in the story i'm reading! So make it surprising!




I completely understand.

I'm not so much looking for what to write, as much as what character my readers like better, or find themeslves rooting for. Thanks for the imput, it is pretty much how expected it. Don't worry about surprises, I have a doozy for you all, coming soon.   (cool, devious smiley)

Dirge


----------



## DmQ

Neither should win.... Gemnez should somehow gain the sword, and due to his nature be unable to use it, except to somehow (even unintentionally) give it to Hazergal.


----------



## OurManMute

As for me, I think Hedrenatherax should win. I don't think pyrak will be able to stand up to him in his present state. Besides, with Hedrenatherax in charge (or claiming to be in charge) all hell is bound to break loose in the abyss (yes, pun intended). The ensuing struggle for power will leave more than enough room for Hazergal and Gemnez to make their moves.


----------



## Derulbaskul

This is a bump for two reasons:

1. I really like this story hour.
2. Gemnez is about to get a supporting role in my two FR campaigns.

Plagiarism is a sincere form of flattery!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Update time.   

****************************************************

*Part XIII*
*The Death of a Demonlord - Part II*


The planes of Vrack, long the domain of the demon lord Pyrak, stretched away in all directions, an infinite expanse of nothing. Flat, barren and choked with eons of gathering dust, the planes were as inhospitable as any layer of the abyss. All activity in this domain was in the skies, and it teemed with terror on the wing. From flying demons to more mundane horrors, such as gargoyles and perytons, all things evil and airborne found respite above the domain of Pyrak.

The most prominent structure in all this emptiness, was Pyrak’s own floating citadel. Once belonging to the deposed demon lord Pazuzu, the marvelous structure of mithral and ivory, was now the center of Pyrak’s power. Below it, a bizarre and motley collection of ramshackle buildings had been hastily constructed. Here, Pyrak’s ground forces dwelled, the only land bound creatures in a world of flying terror.

Today the skies about Pyrak‘s citadel, normally swarming with his minions, were empty save for one demon. Grimclaw, the leader of Pyrak’s dreadwings, the demon lord’ elite aerial scourge, hovered patiently, his long taloned fingers gripping a two-handed morningstar of sky-blue steel. The morningstar, a gift from his liege, was Grimclaw’s symbol of authority over the dreadwings, but neither he or any symbol he possessed was enough to persuade the nearly two thousand elite vrocks to rally around the stricken Pyrak. So here he waited, alone ready to stand against the one who would come to usurp his master’s power.  

Grimclaw had tried in vain to convince his brethren to aid the their master in this coming struggle, but vrocks, like all demons have no sense of honor or loyalty, they bow only to the strongest. To the dreadwings, Pyrak’s weakness was merely an indication that a new leader must arise, and if Hedrenatherax could claim the throne, then so be it. Such was the way of the abyss. But Grimclaw had longed served Pyrak, and had come to understand the rarity of his nature, and the scope of his vision. Through his close association with the demon lord, Grimclaw had found that Pyrak’s anomalous behavior had nurtured change within in his own soul, he had come to see the benefits of loyalty, unity and structure. Respect and admiration had found purchase within in his demonic heart for the one under which he served, and through this the realization that he was no longer bound by his heritage. 

Grimclaw’s lament was only that he was alone in his enlightenment, that only he could share the vision that his master had labored so long to create, a vision that had been so close to fulfillment as Bel lay bleeding on the battle field of Avernus, now on the brink of complete annihilation. If Hedrenatherax slew Pyrak, then all that had been achieved would be smashed asunder. Shortsighted and oafish, the balor would quickly unravel the intricately woven skein of command that held Pyrak’s armies together. Leaderless, the armies would disband and Hedrenatherax would be little more than one of  thousands of petty demonic rulers, happily waging pointless battles against his neighbors, and reveling in his own ponderous futility.

Grimclaw shuddered, he would much rather be dead than live beneath the rule of one such as Hedrenatherax. The vrock knew his vigil was ultimately pointless, and that he stood little chance of defeating the balor in combat. He hoped only to slow Hedrenatherax down, give Pyrak more time to prepare, and maybe catch the overconfident balor off guard and wound him. If he could weaken Hedrenatherax, even a fraction, it might be enough to ensure Pyrak’s victory. 

The foul smell of brimstone suddenly invaded Grimclaw’s highly tuned senses, and he caught sight of a brilliant flash of crimson flame low on the horizon. Hedrenatherax had arrived. 

Grimclaw watched as the balor came into view, noting that he was not alone. There were three other large, winged shapes speeding along with the big demon. One he recognized as the bloated from of the rogue paerliyon devil, Gemnez. The remaining two figures drew a pungent curse from Grimclaw, for Hedrenatherax had come prepared. Two massive Nycoloths, yogoloth mercenaries, flew alongside the balor, and were obviously under his command. 

There were only seconds before Hedrenatherax and his hired swords arrived, and Grimclaw quickly mouthed the words to a number of protection spells to bolster his meager defenses. He then took his morningstar in a firm grip, and waited, the only selfless demon in the entire abyss, awaiting his chance to die for his master.

************************************************************************

Hedrenatherax caught sight of Grimclaw as he streaked across the barren planes, his great wings driving his massive body through the air like unstoppable flaming arrow. The balor knew he would encounter resistance on his bid for power, but he had expected a more formidable barrier than a single vrock. It mattered little, he merely had to reach Pyrak to slay him, if accounts were correct. Pyrak had been mortally wounded in his battle with Bel, and at this point could barely stand without assistance. If this was truth, Hedrenatherax had only to pluck the throne from Pyrak’s grasp; something he felt was quite possible with but a single stroke from his sword.

When word of this golden opportunity had reached his ears, Hedrenatherax had been in Gemnez Drak, serving the spawning pit’s master. The bloated paeliryon devil was engrossed in the strange faithless petitioner that had become a demon, a demon that remembered his former life and abilities. Hedrenatherax had no interest in this planar anomaly, other than watching it die slowly on the end of his blade. But Gemnez had wanted it alive, and Hedrenatherax had bowed to the baatezu’s power and reluctantly retrieved the creature.

Although unsubtle in the extreme, Hedrenatherax had planted a single spy, whose sole purpose was to inform him of Pyrak’s condition on his return from his many excursions into Avernus. This spy had been in the balor’s employ for centuries, and had never reported a single thing, until today. Hedrenatherax was certain that he could not defeat Pyrak unless the demon lord was weakened or incapacitated. The balor had known long ago that Pyrak’s forays into the hells would eventually lead to either his destruction, or quite possibly a severe loss of power that would allow an enterprising demon in the know to usurp his position. And it had happened, in a way that was so undeniably perfect, that Hedrenatherax could scarcely believe his luck.

There was but one obstacle that was beyond Hedrenatherax’s power to control, the rogue devil Gemnez. Although exiled from his home plane, Gemnez showed the unswerving loyalty common to his race, a loyalty that might induce him to stand against Hedrenatherax. But fate had again deigned to intercede on the balor’s behalf, and Gemnez had given his word that he would not hinder Hedrenatherax in any way. As strange as this was, Hedrenatherax understood the Baatezu’s decision. The abyss had long existed on the fundamental concept of rule by the strongest. No demon could hold onto sovereignty without immense reserves of personal power, and once that power was in question, another demon would rise to claim his place. For untold millennia demon lords had arisen and been deposed by their underlings, it was simply a cold truth that every demonic ruler would eventually face. 

Oddly enough Gemnez had chosen to accompany Hedrenatherax to Pyrak’s citadel. The baatezu had been strangely calm, when the news of Pyrak‘s slow demise was laid at his feet. The arrogance, and prideful demeanor that Hedrenatherax found so enraging in the paeliryon simply drained away, leaving and even more aggravating stoicism. Hedrenatherax had been ready for a confrontation, for if he could not defeat Gemnez, he would never hold onto power, regardless if he slew Pyrak or not. He had even gone as far as to recruit a pair of Nycoloth mercenaries to provide assistance, should Gemnez prove intractable. But there was no fight in the rogue baatezu, Gemnez had merely nodded and asked if he might bear witness firsthand to Hedrenatherax’s ascension. Flabbergasted, and caught completely off guard, the balor had acquiesced. 

So, flushed with the heady sensation of vast power nearly realized, Hedrenatherax had set forth the from Gemnez Drak, accompanied by Gemnez and the two Nycoloths, to claim his destiny. But now that his goal was insight something gnawed at Hedrenatherax, the single vrock, which the balor recognized as Grimclaw, the leader of Pyrak’s dreadwings, spawned a raw edge of uneasiness in him. The mere sight of Grimclaw hovering there, in what must be the most brazen act of stupidity Hedrenatherax had ever witnessed, puzzled him deeply. Never had the balor seen a demonlord’s minion rally to his side once his power was on the decline. There were often dozens of would be usurpers lining up for a chance at ultimate power, ready to strike down their liege at any sign of weakness. But there it was, the crux of Hedrenatherax‘s unease, Pyrak sat weak as a babe, and this lone vrock chose to defend him, a futile gesture that Grimclaw must understand.

Why? Hedrenatherax thought. Why would Grimclaw put his own life in jeopardy for such a ludicrous thing? There was nothing to be gained here, no power to be earned. What could prompt such a reckless course of action?

Hedrenatherax had served Pyrak for many years, acting as the demonlord’s major domo, and even his own personal assassin. In this time he had seen incredible behavior exhibited by Pyrak’s minions, behavior he could scarcely imagine, let alone understand. It seemed that many of Pyrak’s underlings actually respected him, even admired him. In turn the demonlord afforded his minions a level of trust that was unheard of in the abyss. As baffling as this concept was to Hedrenatherax, it seemed to be at the core of Pyrak’s success, and in his many years as the ruler of Vrack, the demonlord had never suffered the assassination attempts and bids for power that plagued every other abyssal ruler. 
None were as loyal to Pyrak as Grimclaw, and Hedrenatherax had known that he would cross blades with the big vrock before the day was done. The balor had no fear of Grimclaw, he was an inferior demon and could not match Hedrenatherax’s physical might. But still, the vrock’s lone vigil unnerved him, and as he drew closer to Pyrak’s citadel he drew his great jagged blade from his belt and made ready to end the source of his discomfort.

Hedrenatherax pulled up roughly fifty yards from Grimclaw, who hovered unfazed, morningstar at the ready. The two Nycoloths hovered as well, regarding the lone vrock with grim amusement, and awaiting the order to attack. Gemnez hung back even further, his massive body held airborne by his two stubby wings in a ridiculous show of aerodynamic absurdity.

“Grimclaw!” Hedrenatherax boomed. “Why do you throw you life away so foolishly? Pyrak will die regardless of this bravado.”

“Perhaps you are right Hedrenatherax.” Grimclaw called back, his huge feathered wings lashing the air about him. “And perhaps, Pyrak will split open that great empty melon that sits upon your neck, and rid the abyss of your odiferous presence.”

One of the Nycoloth’s chuckled under his breath at Grimclaw’s insult, while Gemnez simply guffawed unabashedly, his high girlish laughter echoing in the thin abyssal air. 

Hedrenatherax grinned, revealing the double row of shark-like teeth that filled his cavernous mouth. Grimclaw’s barb and the derisive laughter behind him 

“This is unfortunate Grimclaw, I would have valued your service.” Hedrenatherax said, drifting forward, beginning to close the gap between he and the vrock leader. “But it is obvious that whatever poison that has been addling Pyrak’s mind all these years, has spread to many of his servants.”

Grimclaw grimaced and spat, as if Hedrenatherax words had fouled the air. “You are truly a great lumbering oaf, balor. You have never been unable to grasp anything beyond your own immediate desires. You may slay me, you may even slay Pyrak, but your legacy shall fade like a scream in a windstorm, and you will ever be seen as Pyrak’s inferior.”

Rage spewed, hot and acrid, into Hedrenatherax’s mind, the vrock’s words carried the weight of truth, and they cut the balor as no blade ever could. Hedrenatherax had heard enough, there were no more words. He could not defeat Grimclaw in this manner, but he could crush the life from the vrock and bathe in his blood, even though it would not assuage the self doubt that the dreadwing leader had so deftly planted within him.

“He is mine! Do not interfere!” Hedrenatherax growled over his shoulder to the two Nycoloths that had accompanied him. The balor then flared his wings and shot forward howling, sword and body blazing with malevolent flame. 

Grimclaw allowed the balor to get within a few feet of him, and then spun lithely away from Hedrenatherax, his wings making barely a flutter, so precise was his aerial maneuvering. Hedrenatherax was not a clumsy flyer, but could not match Grimclaw’s grace in the air and sped past the vrock, his sword flashing through the empty space where the vulture-demon had been. Grimclaw did not wait for Hedrenatherax to regain his equilibrium, and with a powerful stroke of his wings sped after the balor. 

Hedrenatherax had managed to slow and turn to face his adversary, but was not prepared for Grimclaw‘s lighting fast follow up to his ill-planned charge. The vrock had aimed his body so that it would pass only a few feet above the balor’s head, and as he arrowed past, his heavy morningstar lashed out, smashing its spiked head full into Hedrenatherax’s stunned face. Blood and flame erupted from the impact of Grimclaw’s weapon, and Hedrenatherax was flung head over heels from the force of the blow, his wings tangling around his body. Stunned, Hedrenatherax began to fall, plummeting towards the abyssal plane thousands of feet below. 

Grimclaw’s morningstar had crushed many of the bones Hedrenatherax’s face, as well as smashing most of his teeth. The vrock knew that this was merely an inconvenience to the great demon, and that his flesh would be rapidly healing even now. Knowing that he had gotten lucky with his initial attack, Grimclaw pressed his advantage and dove after the falling balor, hope flaring to life within his heart that victory may not be beyond his grasp.

Hedrenatherax had wrapped his wings tightly around his body, hiding within a cocoon of leathery skin. The balor had made no attempt to slow his fall, and the ground was rushing up to meet him at an alarming rate. Grimclaw surmised that Hedrenatherax’s inaction was due to the wound his morningstar had inflicted, daring to hope that it had been more serious than he had anticipated. 

Grimclaw knifed towards his target, almost completely vertical with his wings tucked, he would near maximum velocity when he reached Hedrenatherax. His morningstar, still stained with the balor’s blood, was cocked back, ready to deliver every ounce of kinetic energy he could muster. 

From above Gemnez and the Nycoloths watched as Grimclaw reached his target and loosed a screech of triumph. Neither they or Grimclaw had divined what would happen next, as Hedtrenatherax suddenly spread his great wings, his body flames flaring as bright as a midday sun. The intense glare caused Grimclaw to falter, and his weapon uncoiled a fraction of a second slower than he had planned. This slight hesitation allowed Hedrenatherax to dart out one taloned claw and catch the morningstar by its long steel shaft, stopping it cold before it could impact with his skull. Then, with a savage yank, Hedrenatherax pulled the weapon and its wielder into his fiery embrace, folding his wings around Grimclaw in an inescapable mesh of skin. 

Tangled together, the two demons fell. Grimclaw struggled mightily but he could not break the iron grasp of Hedrenatherax, and could do nothing but wait for the inevitable impact with the ground. Like a descending meteor, the two struggling demons met the earth with a resonating thud, smashing into the dusty abyssal plane in an eruption of flame and dirt. As the dust settled, it was clear who had taken the brunt of the fall. Grimclaw lay crumpled, sprawled like a broken doll, his wings and limbs shattered, while Hedrenatherax, a far more robust demon, was already climbing shakily to his feet.

The balor, had not survived the fall unscathed, and his body showed obvious signs of physical duress. One wing hung useless and tattered, and his left arm had been broken in over a dozen places and dangled limply from his shoulder. In addition, Hedrenatherax’s face had not fully recovered from the brutal caress of Grimclaw’s morningstar, giving his countenance a bizarre sunken-in look. But despite the grievous wounds, the balor was casting about for his sword, which had been knocked loose on his impact with the ground. He spied the blade not more than a few feet from Grimclaw’s inert body.

Dragging his broken wing, Hedrenatherax moved to retrieve his sword, his body emitting grotesque grinding and popping noises, as his broken bones straightened and knitted themselves whole again. By the time he stooped to pick up his great jagged edged sword, his wing and arm were completely healed.

With one heavy spike-toed foot, Hedrenatherax rolled the broken body of Grimclaw onto its back. The vrock still lived, although he was a mangled wreck of shattered bone and congealing gore. Incredibly, Grimclaw was trying to speak, his breath echoing through his open beak in a barely audible wheeze. Curious, Hedrenatherax leaned down to hear his foe’s final words. 

“Forgive….” The vrock’s eyes were hazed and distant. “Forgive me my lord… I have failed you.” The anguish in those words smote Hedrenatherax with their potency, although he felt no remorse, only the casual regret one might have for losing a useful object.

“Such a waste.” Hedrenatherax muttered and lifted his sword over his head. The blade flashed down once, and then once more, ending the life of a most remarkable demon, a fiend who had fallen victim to his own sense of loyalty and honor.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Wow, Blackdirge; that was incredible.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Excellent. Grimclaw was really cool.   I like the demons parts of the story better than the wizard, I must admit


----------



## shilsen

Brilliant!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Kickin'!  I love all these demons gaining lawful tendencies.


----------



## blackshirt5

I'm not worthy!  I'm not worthy!


----------



## Ashy

Blackdirge - you around????  I've been trying to email ya.....    Please drop me a line ASAP!!!   Thanks!


----------



## Salthorae

*holy cow*

Blackdirge this story is incredible, i wish there was more to read and catch up on, I loved Grimclaw's loyalty and I can't wait to see what happens with Pyrak!


----------



## the Rob

*stands staring in shock* ... damn ye, thread! *bump* i say, *bump*!


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bumpit!


----------



## Skyfire

*Fine work*

<delurk>

This...  On the second page... I think not.  

Dirge, d@mn fine work.  I look forward to seeing where you take this.  

Enthralled,

Skyfire
Lord of the Worst

</delurk>


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump!

it's been soooo long, and we've all been good! Can we have an update mr. blckdirge, please?


----------



## Derulbaskul

Bump.

Bump.

I said, BUMP!!!


----------



## blackshirt5

MAYOR WANT TOAST!

Er, BLACKSHIRT WANT UPDATE!


----------



## Jolly Giant

Blackdirge, you've rock my world for the second time!!!   

First I stumbled over that incredible "Suped-up monsters" thread some weeks back (VERY inspiring, btw! Just what I needed to get me started on making my own suped-up nasties for my epic campaign.), and now _this_! Wow. Saw it for the first time tonight, and now I've read it all in one sitting. Same as I did when I came across your suped-up monsters.

Those two threads (and becoming the proud father of a little baby girl in between!   ) have made these last few weeks very entertaining for me!


----------



## gloomymarshes

'Bump

I'm coming apart at the seams, man! Must... have... update... soooooonnn....


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Almost done!   

Its been a hard installment to write, I had to make some tough choices...

Dirge


----------



## GreyShadow

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Almost done!
> 
> Its been a hard installment to write, I had to make some tough choices...
> 
> Dirge




Woohoo!!


----------



## gloomymarshes

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Almost done!
> 
> Its been a hard installment to write, I had to make some tough choices...
> 
> Dirge




Awesome! *quivers with anticipation*


----------



## blackshirt5

*quivers alongside gloomy*


----------



## Derulbaskul

Back, back, back I say!!!

Back to the front page with you!!!


----------



## SpuneDagr

Dude. This one time, I read this story that was totally awesome and stuff. The writer kept adding to it and fleshing out the story... but then he accidentally put a portable hole inside a bag of holding (or was it the other way around? I can never remember which it is... apparently, neither could he   )and vanished off the face of the earth.

Oh how I miss him. I hope an astral dreadnaught hasn´t made him a snack.


----------



## skullsmurfer

I love this story hour!  I usually play demons and devils as high price, high damage artillery for my players and my Bad Guys.  Big magic, wicked teeth, sharp claws and one dimensional evil.  See a demon kill it before it kills you, see a devil make sure you haven't signed anything, then kill it.  I like the way you flesh them out in this story hour and the way they are motivated.  It won't be to my players' advantage that's for sure.  I look forward to the big fight, thank you much.


----------



## Arador

11 days since Blackdirge said it was coming. Ah! The agony of waiting, with baited breath. 
Keep up the most excellet work Dirge - a wonderfully entertaining and engrossing tale.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

At last, here it is. This was hard to write, as I was on the fence as to how it would play out right up to the end. Thanks for being patient, I hope it was worth the wait.

******************************************************

*Part XIV*

*The Death of a Demon Lord Part III*

“Grimclaw is dead, my lord.” Heskara whispered, her mouth close to the grim feathered head of her liege.

Pyrak sat motionless as this news was delivered, but a jolt of regret went through him, a momentary pang of remorse for the loss of such a faithful servant. “Did he injure Hedrenatherax?”

“No, not seriously.” The marilith’s fear was showing in her voice, the frayed edge of desperation leaking through, for if Pyrak died, she would soon follow. “You must prepare yourself, my lord.”

Pyrak had not moved from his throne in hours, the huge gash in his shoulder was a spreading lake of fire that lashed his body with torment at every movement, however minute. But move he must, for any moment Hedrenatherax would come through the doors of his throne room, red with rage and murder, to destroy all that Pyrak had worked for. If his empire were to sink into ruin, he would not meet its end feeble and broken.

“Help me, Heskara.” Pyrak commanded, beckoning the marilith closer. “Bolster my strength with your magic.”

The marilith slithered close to the throne, and her voice rang out in the broken syllables of magical incantation. The demoness’s hand momentarily glowed with greenish fire as she completed her spell, and then the witch flame leapt from her outstretched hands to bathe Pyrak in fiendish radiance. The demon lord seemed to take strength from the flames, drawing them into his body with a single mighty breath. The wound in his shoulder remained unchanged, but the drab lifeless appearance of his steel gray feathers brightened somewhat, and for the first time in many hours, Pyrak found the strength to stand. 

“Better?” Heskara asked, a hesitant smile upon her delicate features.

“Yes, how long will this last?” Pyrak responded.

“A few hours at most, it should sustain you until you can defeat Hedrenatherax.” The marilith said, false optimism staining her words.

Pyrak turned to where _Fiendbleeder_ lay propped up against his throne. He knew the sword would add its own peculiar strength to the magical bolstering Heskara had provided, but he doubted even that would be enough. 

_Perhaps he will kill you quickly. Fiendbleeder_ offered with mock sympathy. The sword’s ambiguity was infuriating, for it stood to lose as much as Pyrak should he fall to Hedrenatherax.

_If he does, I hope that fool of a balor has enough sense to snap you over his knee, before assuming the throne._ Pyrak shot back acidly. 

Despite his loathing for _Fiendbleeder_ Pyrak picked up the sword and held it almost reverently. It was the key to all he had accumulated and the very center of his consternation and misery.

Pyrak stepped from the dais that supported his throne and stood silently, his back to the seat of power he had occupied for millennia. The demon lord gazed down the length of the grand hall that held his throne, his flat black eyes locked on the looming set of double doors that that would soon admit the harbinger of his destruction. Heskara meanwhile stood close by and continued to use her magic to protect her liege, her light touch upon Pyrak’s body every few moments imparting vast reservoirs of magical strength and arcane protection. When Heskara had finished with Pyrak, she turned her magic on herself, boosting her own, already impressive abilities. 

Pyrak began to swing _Fiendbleeder_ about, using only his left hand to wield the great sword. Even without the use of his right arm the agony this movement awoke within the demon lord’s wound made him sick with pain, but he persisted, hoping in vain to drive the agony from his body with physical exertion. _Fiendbleeder_ was never meant to be wielded with only one hand, and Pyrak’s strokes were clumsy and off balance as he struggled with the cumbersome weight of the weapon. Wearied after only a few moments, Pyrak ceased his exercises with _Fiendbleeder_, and dropped the heavy point of the sword to the ground. Even with the magic that now flooded his body, Pyrak knew he was at half strength at best. _Dreadskewer_ had done its work far too well, and the devilish spear even now siphoned off his strength in great, grasping draughts. 

Pyrak leaned upon _Fiendbleeder_, his breath laboring from his gaping beak in great wheezing gasps, and wondered; how had it come to this? After all he had done for the abyss, the building of his army and empire, the slaying of an arch-devil, he was left alone to face his fate. Only one of his servants dared stand with him, and she did so only out of desire to protect herself from the doom that would surely follow Hedrenatherax’s ascension. 

The demon lord had often pondered his place in the great cycle of the abyss, he had accomplished much, but it would soon be dashed to ruin by the belligerent avarice of one who was far less than he in intellect and vision. The abyss had operated in this way from the beginning of time, a ruthless simplicity of design, the strong ruled the weak, and those unable to hold power soon found themselves bereft of it. 

It was the most glaring flaw that existed in his race, any sustained order was impossible, there were too many hungry demons lusting for the power of others. There were too many deceitful servants, and disloyal minions, for a ruler to accomplish anything beyond defeating the machinations of his own household. The fact that he, Pyrak, had accomplished so much was as much a mystery to him as it was to the other rulers in the abyss. Grazzt, Orcus, Yeenoghu, demon lords that had existed long before Pyrak had come to power, each had accomplished only a fraction of what he had done in the last thousand years. But it mattered little; his name would be scoured from the abyss; just another demon lord deposed, another casualty of a plane that knew nothing beyond its own self-destruction.

_Your self-pity does not become you, demon. Fiendbleeder_ whispered suddenly, filling Pyrak’s head with its shadow. _Why have you allowed this to happen? You have known for years that Hedrenatherax would seek to depose you. Why did you not slay him?_

_He had his uses; I did not wish to waste a useful servant._ Pyrak answered simply.

_Your frugality may be your undoing. Fiendbleeder_ replied tersely. _I suggest you ready yourself. He is here._

_Fiendbleeder’s_ announcement was immediately followed by the fierce pounding of something huge and heavy against the twin mithral doors of the throne room. Pyrak had had them sealed with an iron bar through the ornate handle-rings of each door. The paltry defense would do little to keep his enemies at bay, and Pyrak strode forward to meet his adversary, fighting the urge to scream as each step brought renewed agony in his wounded shoulder.

The iron crossbar holding the throne room doors closed, bent and then snapped with an echoing metallic shriek as Hedrenatherax hurled his body against the last remaining barrier between he and his prize. The doors were flung wide and the balor came charging through, his momentum carrying him a dozen paces into the throne room. 

Hedrenatherax halted immediately, glaring down the twenty or so yards that separated he and Pyrak. The balor’s wide fanged mouth split in a triumphant sneer as he saw the state that Pyrak was in. The great demon swaggered forward, his jagged sword dangling casually from his right hand. 

Heskara had slithered up beside her lord during Hedrenatherax’s clamorous entrance, and had drawn all six of her slim elegant swords. The marilith’s full red lips were set in a hard line, her eyes clouded with the gathering storm of rage, and the malignancy of the gaze she rested upon Hedrenatherax would certainly have slain a lesser demon.

“Pyrak, my lord. You do not look well at all.” Hedrenatherax said coolly. “In fact, you look like you are about to fall down and die any minute.” 

“You have ever been a great lumbering fool, Hedrenatherax.” Pyrak spat in reply. “Spare me your pathetic attempts at mockery and come forward, I would end this charade now.”

Hedrenatherax was undeterred by Pyrak’s reply, and cast a glance over his shoulder to signal the rest of his party to enter. “Please, come in my friends. I want you all to witness what shall happen here today.”

Hedrenatherax’s two nycoloth mercenaries strode into the throne room, followed by the huge ponderous form of Gemnez. The paeliryon devil’s face was a mix of anxiousness and worry, and he stood well back from Hedrenatherax and the nycoloths.

The sight of Gemnez brought a hiss of disgust from Pyrak. “Oh Gemnez, please do not tell me you have cast your lot with this brainless cur.”

Gemnez shuffled forward, his eyes down cast, as if he was ashamed to meet Pyrak’s baleful glare. “My lord, I owe you much. You have offered me sanctuary these many years, and for that I am grateful. But I cannot stem the tide of change, and I must persevere, even if you cannot.” The baatezu’s words were heavy with regret, and a grudging acceptance of an obviously distasteful state of affairs.

“You see, Pyrak, even the wisest of your servants has deemed you unfit.” Hedrenatherax said, still grinning. “Now if you will kneel before me, and show me your neck, I will make this as quick and painless as possible.” This brought a chuckle from the nycoloths, and Hedrenatherax grinned all the wider to see that his audience was well pleased.

“I see you have not the courage to face me alone.” Pyrak said, gesturing to the two yugoloths. “Shall you attack me en masse, or will they simply wait until I’ve cut you to pieces to intervene?”

“No, no, nothing like that. They are merely a witness to the grand event about to transpire, in addition to being faithful servants.”

“Faithful!?” Pyrak boomed. “Do you really think any Yugoloth, especially ones as conniving as nycoloths, are faithful? Does your stupidity know no limits, Hedrenatherax?”

Ignoring Pyrak’s biting words, Hedrenatherax took notice of Heskara for the first time, smiling broadly at the demoness. “Ahh, Heskara. Standing with your master until the end, how noble, how… devilish of you.” 

Heskara’s eyes smoldered crimson at the insult, and her body tensed with the desire to surge forward and cut the mocking grin from Hedrenatherax’s face. Instead she utilized a far more potent weapon. “Such a fool, Hedrenatherax.” She said softly, almost whispering. “Do you know, that no matter what happens here today, whether you slay Pyrak or not, you will ever be seen as inferior?”

“I think not…”

“No!” Heskara cut the balor off, her shrill voice stinging the air with its vehemence. “No, listen to me you mindless _dretch!_ You have come here, in our lord’s weakest hour, to challenge him for the throne. All the abyss knows that you would not even entertain such a notion, were it otherwise.”

The smile evaporated from Hedrenatherax’s face, and the bravado in his posture faded. “Close your mouth, bitch, lest I close it for you.” The balor rumbled.

The marilith ignored the threat, her body quivering with wrath. “It is true, you will always be a pretender no matter what may occur here today.” She continued, her voice soft but dripping with venom. “You may rule for a day, a year, even a hundred years, before another demon, smarter and more powerful than yourself, snatches the throne from you clumsy grasping fingers. But in you time as ruler you will never be seen as Pyrak’s equal. His enemies shall revel in their relief that a mindless buffoon now holds sway in place of their greatest adversary. You are, and have ever been a joke, and the laughter shall resound through out the abyss the moment you take this throne.” 

Pyrak glanced down at the marilith, finding himself surprisingly pleased at the demoness’s outburst. Perhaps she understood more than he had suspected. A pity he would not live to see that seed of free thought germinate, and allow Heskara to utilize her full potential. 

Hedrenatherax’s anger and animosity could no longer be contained by his thin charade of whimsical ambiguity. Heskara’s words had stung the balor deeply; he knew that all she hah said was true, and that he could never create the kind of devotion in others that Pyrak had. But still the great demon hungered for power, so achingly close now, and he would take it no matter what the consequences. 

“Yagur! Neggek! I will give a hundred larva to the one who brings me that bitch’s head!” Hedrenatherax spat at his two nycoloths, pointing his sword at Heskara. The two yugoloths rumbled approval and brought their weapons, a massive axe and round shield, to bear. The two fiends then advanced slowly, feral jaws agape, towards Heskara. The balor himself began to move purposefully towards Pyrak, his lips pulled back to reveal rows of sword-like teeth. 

Pyrak lifted _Fiendbleeder_ from the ground wincing at the pain it brought to his shoulder. “Go, Heskara! Take them!” The demon lord pointed, motioning for the Marilith to engage the nycoloths, while he dealt with Hedrenatherax.

Heskara surged forward, her powerful serpentine body propelling her across the slick marbled stone of the throne room. The two Nycoloths rushed to meet her, slowing their advance as she drew near and began weaving her six blades about her body in a flowing mesh of razored steel. 

Gemnez, sensing that the events he had come to witness were about to unfold, slowly eased his great flabby body away from the action, actually managing to hide most of his bulk behind one of the opulently carved pillars that lined either side of the great hall. He watched as Pyrak purposefully circled left, away from Heskara and the two nycoloths, coaxing Hedrenatherax to do the same. The demon lord held _Fiendbleeder_ in his left hand, balancing the oversized weapon with great difficulty, and moved slowly but with great precision and economy of motion. Hedrenatherax, who had shifted to meet Pyrak’s movement, broke into a dead charge when he reached the last ten yards separating himself and Pyrak.

Hedrenatherax emitted no howl or war cry as he thundered down the hall towards his quarry, only the fierce pounding of his tread, and the sibilant whisper of his sword cutting the air as he slashed it about, could be heard. In contrast, Pyrak awaited his adversary calmly, _Fiendbleeder_ held before him, his eyes quiet with a great and staggering acceptance of this treacherous finality.

Hedrenatherax reached Pyrak in a blur of red scales and striking steel. The balor’s great blade flashed out, a vicious overhand blow that Pyrak halted with a clumsy high parry. The force of Hedrenatherax’s strike slammed the flat of Pyrak’s weapon into the demon lord’s face, momentarily stunning him and causing him to stumble back a few paces. Hedrenatherax did not allow his quarry any respite, and began to hammer away at Pyrak, his jagged sword scraping sparks off _Fiendbleeder_ as the demon lord frantically intercepted each mammoth cut. 

A minute crawled by and Pyrak had yet to take the offensive, his awkward one-handed grip on _Fiendbleeder_  barely sufficient to deflect Hedrenatherax’s attacks. The balor however was growing more confident, each blow landed with more force but with less finesse, as Hedrenatherax sought to end the battle as quickly as possible. This had always been the great demon’s folly, and his surprise as Pyrak suddenly pivoted away from a heavy tailing slash and reposted with stunning accuracy, was near complete. Hedrenatherax watched _Fiendbleeder_  sail in under his own weapon, the great blade arcing upward, to remove his right forearm at the elbow. The clatter of his weapon, still gripped by his orphaned right hand, as it struck the marble floor of the throne room placed a distant second to the tremendous crash of his ambitions, as they collided with the unyielding surface of reality.

Stunned, Hedrenatherax could do little but raise the ragged stump of his arm in paltry defense, as Pyrak stepped inside his guard and caught him about the throat with one dagger-taloned hand. The demon lord hefted Hedrenatherax from the ground, and then flung him up and over his shoulder to crash head long into the base of the throne, some forty feet away. 

Pyrak had used his right arm to hurl Hedrenatherax, and although the pain in his wound was tremendous, the glorious sight of the balor lying crumpled and defeated at the foot of his throne was well worth the agony. Hope surged to life within the demon lord, perhaps his destiny was not as grim as he had imagined. Pyrak took _Fiendbleeder_  in both hands; ignoring the pain it caused him, and moved forward to finish his adversary.

Heskara, meanwhile had displayed her fearful skill at arms, and in the space of time it had taken Hedrenatherax to charge across the room, have his arm removed, and end his ignoble flight at the foot of Pyrak’s throne, she had felled one of the nycoloths, his body rent by nearly a dozen deep, gaping slashes. The remaining nycoloth, wary of the demoness’s obvious prowess pulled back, out of the range of Heskara’s sextuplet of gleaming blades. 

Although a fearsome warrior, the marilith was most renowned for her skill as a sorcerer, and as the nycoloth disengaged she put this skill to devastating effect. In a flash, the three swords on Heskara’s right side disappeared into their sheathes, and the three vacated hands began to weave an intricate arcane pattern. Realizing what his foe was planning, the nycoloth rushed forward to press his opponent, before her spell could reach fruition, but there was no time. A single word, an ancient and terrible word, spewed forth from Heskara’s mouth amid the crackling hell of powerful magic. The word, like a hammer direct from heaven, smote the Nycoloth as he surged forward, reducing his body to fine gray ash, and then dissipating it in a blast of hellish wind. 

Gemnez watched these startling events from behind his pillar, scarcely able to believe what he was seeing. This day had ever loomed upon the rogue baatezu’s horizon, the day that Pyrak was cast down and all he had accomplished dashed to ruin. All Gemnez _himself_ had accomplished would be in jeopardy should this nefarious event come to pass, but he could not intervene. A hundred times he could have crushed Hedrenatherax, he was far more powerful than the balor or even Pyrak himself suspected, but he was not here to rule. To remain neutral, to watch and encourage the growth of something monumental, that was his duty. 

In his fortress, locked away in a long forgotten cell, Gemnez held the faithless petitioner that had undoubtedly set the events that were transpiring now into motion. A creature of unimaginable power and rarity, this former human, this faithless anomaly, was the culmination of all the baatezu had hoped for. Pyrak had set the stage, guided by _Fiendbleeder_  of course, for a new regime to rise, a new power in the abyss that he Gemnez, would shape to his whim. If Pyrak died, then Hedrenatherax would assume power, and although both knew of the faithless petitioner, Pyrak’s knowledge would become moot upon his death, and Hedrenatherax would care for little beyond spreading his influence once he had the throne. Gemnez would hold this faithless one, who had once been known as Hazergal close, keep him safe, until he was ready to bring forth a transformation that would shake the planes with its immensity. 

Things, were not however, transpiring as Gemnez had thought. No, things were far better. Hedrenatherax was seconds away from having his body slashed open by Pyrak, his attempt at usurping the demon lord’s power utterly thwarted. With Pyrak in place for another few centuries, Gemnez would be able to accomplish his aims with ease. Relief, hope and even joy filled the heart of the rogue baatezu, until he saw the gleam at the foot of the throne, and realized that Hedrenatherax was lying upon _Dreadskewer_, the very weapon that had brought Pyrak low enough for him to strike at. Sick fear uncoiled within Gemnez, and he watched Pyrak’s doom unfold.

Stunned and bleeding, Hedrenatherax was brought back to awareness by a burning agony across his back. The balor rolled away from the source of this pain, to reveal the long elegant length of _Dreadskewer._ The great spear gleamed foully in the bright light of Pyrak’s throne room, and it whispered like a murderous viper, a strong sibilant urging to be grasped, held, _used_.

Hedrenatherax heard Pyrak approaching, heard the breath catch in the demon lord’s throat as he realized the folly of his errant throw. The pounding thud of Pyrak charging across the short space between he and Hedrenatherax was all the urging the balor needed, and he snatched up _Dreadskewer_ with his left hand, howling in agony as the demon bane spear burnt his flesh. 

Heskara watched Hedrenatherax rise from the ground in a single fluid motion, his left arm arcing back, black smoke rising from the balor’s clenched fist as _Dreadskewer_ angrily ate away at the flesh there. The marilith opened her mouth to call out to her liege, as Pyrak, great sword raised over his head to expose his feathered breast, raced forward to cut Hedrenatherax down. 

The balor made his cast with fifteen feet separating he and Pyrak, _Dreadskewer_ leaving his hand in a flash of silver. The throw, guided by fate, or destiny, or even _Dreadskewer’s_ own malicious will, was true, and it slammed into Pyrak’s breast with the force of a thunderbolt. 

_Dreadskewer_ plowed through Pyrak’s flesh unabated by skin, muscle or bone, a full three feet of the fearsome weapon bursting from his back. The demon lord stood, transfixed by the weapon of his enemy, the enemy before him, and the legions of devils that had poured their will and power into _Dreadskewer_ itself. His eyes flashed crimson for a moment, and his great beak opened. “Fool…” He whispered, the slightest trace of mirth evident in the single wheezing utterance. Then his knees buckled, and he sagged to the floor, _Fiendbleeder_ sliding from his grasp, clattering uselessly as it struck the ground. 

Death claimed Pyrak there before his throne, at the feet of an unworthy enemy, amid the quiet clangor of unstoppable, unfathomable change.


----------



## Kalanyr

Amazing. Simply Amazing.


----------



## shilsen

Excellent update! I wanted to see Pyrak win, but I figured it was going to be Hedrenatherax. Oh well - maybe Heskara can decapitate the one-armed oaf now


----------



## Nail

...but surely that severed arm is not permanently removed, eh?  ....Or is it?


----------



## Nasma

I liked pyrak.  
Damn you BLACKDIRGE!!! (and thanks for the great update)


----------



## robberbaron

Wow!
Nuff said.


----------



## Zappo

*claps his hands*

 Worth the wait!


----------



## GreyShadow

Very well done Blackdirge.

Anyone want to put money on Heskara taking advantage of the situation?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Huzzah!


----------



## Salthorae

*wow*

I'm pulling for Heskara on this one, she's one bad a** Maralith  She should totally take advantage of Hedrenatherax's weakness to mash him to itty-bitty pieces...

Great story Blackdirge, even if there is a long wait between installments, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

My bet is on this--now that Hedrenatherax is armless and weaponless, Heskara picks up either Fiendbleeder, Dreadskewer, or both (just to be safe--no sense in letting Hedrenatherax get his hands on either one) and slices him to bits. We shall see if it plays out that way of course, but my money is on Heskara in the impending showdown.

Alternatively, she could use Telekinesis to impale Hedranetherax with Dreadskewere and to bring Fiendbleeder to her. That would be a more elegant solution.

There's no chance that Hedrenatherax would let her be a part of his rule after she insulted him, and, although she could escape and join the retinue of another demon-lord, she has a better shot at power here. Hedrenatherax is weakened. She does not appear to be. Two artifact-level weapons are within her grasp. And, if I read the rounds correctly, I think she has an action before Hedrenatherax does.

I think the real question is what will come after the battle. If Heskara wins, she will undoubtedly claim Fiendbleeder and find some way to store Dreadskewer. As a sorceress, however, it's quite possible that she has Mind Blank within her repertoire--and that might well protect her from domination by Fiendbleeder. As a tool rather than a master, Fiendbleeder would be less powerful but more useful... and more treacherous.


----------



## Velenne

Oooh the juicy badness of fiendish politics!!  Awesome update.  Sad to see Pyrak go, but eager to see Hezergal realize more of his 'potenial'.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Amazing. Not sure if you want  errors pointed out but " A single word, and ancient and terrible word, spewed forth from Heskara’s mouth amid the crackling hell of powerful magic " doesn't make sense should probably be "an ancient and terrible word,". I'll edit this out when you reply.




Sheesh, you make one typo...   

Yeah, good catch. That should read "*an* ancient and terrible word"

Thanks for reading,

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

Just wanted to say thanks for hanging in there, and I hope the last installment didn't dissapoint.

I really dig all the speculation you guys do, it actually helps me write the story. Often times one of you wil post something, a prediction or idea, that I hadn't considered, and I'll end up uisng that rather than what I had originally intended. 

So, it looks like most of you think Heskara is going to open up a kingsize can of whupass on ol' Hedrenatherax. Hmm... just have to wait and see.   

Dirge


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

WOW.

That is all.


----------



## Fimmtiu

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Gemnez watched these startling events from behind his pillar, scarcely able to believe what he was seeing. This day had ever loomed upon the rogue baatezu’s horizon, the day that Pyrak was cast down and all he had accomplished dashed to ruin. All Gemnez _himself_ had accomplished would be in jeopardy should this nefarious event come to pass, but he could not intervene. A hundred times he could have crushed Hedrenatherax, he was far more powerful than the balor or even Pyrak himself suspected, but he was not here to rule. To remain neutral, to watch and encourage the growth of something monumental, that was his duty.




I must confess myself confused by Gemnez's motivations here. Once the nycaloths were dispatched, what was preventing him from interfering in the battle? He could have easily ensured Pyrak's victory, with considerable benefits to himself, and there would have been no witnesses left to report that he'd been personally involved in the battle. And as he's a traitor to his race, it's not as if he'd be disobeying any externally imposed rules. So why didn't he just stomp Hedrenatherax flat?


----------



## gloomymarshes

Fimmtiu said:
			
		

> I must confess myself confused by Gemnez's motivations here. Once the nycaloths were dispatched, what was preventing him from interfering in the battle? He could have easily ensured Pyrak's victory, with considerable benefits to himself, and there would have been no witnesses left to report that he'd been personally involved in the battle. And as he's a traitor to his race, it's not as if he'd be disobeying any externally imposed rules. So why didn't he just stomp Hedrenatherax flat?




I don't think it would go over well with the other demon lords if a _devil_ was ruling a layer of the abyss  

Also, pyrak needed to die, so there could be someone weaker on the throne when hazergal decided to take it.

edit: 







> he was far more powerful than the balor or even Pyrak himself suspected, but he was not here to rule. To remain neutral, to watch and encourage the growth of something monumental, that was his duty.




Maybe devils can't change? Maybe, like celestials, they cannot change from what they were originally created to do. It was not Gemnez' purpose to rule a layer of the abyss, and so he didn't seize the chance when the opportunity presented itself. (remember, this only applies to this story hour. It completely contradicts sep's )


----------



## shilsen

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> So, it looks like most of you think Heskara is going to open up a kingsize can of whupass on ol' Hedrenatherax. Hmm... just have to wait and see.




Actually I'm not expecting her to beat Hedrenatherax. I'd prefer her to, just like I wanted Pyrak to, but I didn't expect that to occur either. From a story perspective, I think you will be letting Pyrak's killer (however unworthy he may be - and perhaps because he _is_ unworthy) take over his throne for the time being. That's my guess. Of course, I could be misjudging your plans, in which case - go, Heskara!


----------



## ConnorSB

MEH! Updates Rock! Thanks, Dirge!

Oh, I think the snake lady is gonna have some butt-kicking to perform. I mean, she didn't use all those buff spells for nothing...


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Good story hour.  I like the new fresh aspect of it all.  Nobody has demons as their heroes.  I do have one little problem though.  I didn't think the "dream scenes" fit very well.  How could he talk to his future self? and the chanting of his name?  I do like how you worked towards it though.  Having his memory fail him.  I also wonder if he'll run it anyone that he used to know "back on the prime".  He probebly killed and wronged a lot of people.


----------



## Krellic

I don't think that Gemnez is quite the renegade he's made out to be.  It strikes me that his loyalty is still with Baator and this is all some long-running plot of the devils.


----------



## Craer

Awesome post, Blackdirge.  I think the best part, outside of the writing, was that winamp happened to cycle onto the theme to "Requiem for a Dream" at a perfectly appropriate moment.  It was really cool.  Keep up the good work, this is top-notch stuff.

-Craer


----------



## Derulbaskul

Great update, Blackdirge! I look forward to the next instalment... very soon, pretty please....


----------



## Salthorae

*interesting*



			
				Krellic said:
			
		

> I don't think that Gemnez is quite the renegade he's made out to be.  It strikes me that his loyalty is still with Baator and this is all some long-running plot of the devils.




I think this idea has merit Krellic, I certainly never considered it, but maybe I have been as spectacularly fooled as everyone else in the SH  I kinda thought that Blackdirge was playing with the natures of fiends, you have a rogue Baatezu, and the lawful-tendency Tanar'ri that he works for, not to mention Grimclaw and perhaps even Heskara's...lawful tendencies.


----------



## Lazybones

I wish there was some way to quickly note how many total updates (as opposed to bumps and soda-related poetry) are in a thread.  Here I thought I'd get a lot of good material with which to avoid work, since I haven't visited the thread in six months or so, and there were only 3-4 (albeit very good) updates...  

This one is definitely on my "revisit twice a year" list.  I look forward to seeing what happens.

LB


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Lazybones said:
			
		

> I wish there was some way to quickly note how many total updates (as opposed to bumps and soda-related poetry) are in a thread.  Here I thought I'd get a lot of good material with which to avoid work, since I haven't visited the thread in six months or so, and there were only 3-4 (albeit very good) updates...
> 
> This one is definitely on my "revisit twice a year" list.  I look forward to seeing what happens.
> 
> LB




Yeah, I hear you. There is no doubt that I need to update more. All I can say is thanks for staying with me, and I will do my best to update on a more frequent basis. 

Dirge


----------



## DmQ

I hereby banish this thread to the first page!!!


----------



## Ancalagon

I just spent a few hours reading this, and I'm glad I did.  A nice tale you have crafted there... 

Ancalagon


----------



## DmQ

DOH! Bannished again...


----------



## DmQ

... :\


----------



## SpuneDagr

...buh-buh-buh-bum-BUMP!


----------



## Korgan26

Awwww man! I saw it on the first page and got excited, so looking forward to next post.
Stupid bumps!!

Z


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, update time.   

******************************************************

*Part XV*

“No! My lord!” Heskara shrieked in anguish as Pyrak sagged to the ground, his upper torso propped up ghoulishly by the spear that transfixed his chest. The marilith saw her own doom, there in the inert form of her liege, and her eyes unerringly found the architect of that destruction, as he stood idly, still stunned by the aftermath of his unlikely victory.

With a clatter of steel Heskara shot toward her enemy, blades whirling about her body in a macabre dance of rage. Hedrenatherax saw her coming, felt the weakness in his body, and knew that she would kill him. His victory over Pyrak would be fleeting, his brutally short reign ended beneath Heskara’s six gleaming swords. Clutching the stump of his severed arm to his chest, Hedrenatherax moved to meet Heskara, intent on at least dying in combat. 

Gemnez watched, all but unnoticed by the remaining combatants, as Heskara neared Hedrenatherax. The baatezu’s flabby, red-stained lips were pulled back in a helpless grimace of fear and excitement. _“Kill him, Heskara…”_ He hissed, urging the marilith to the murder he knew she ached for.

Hedrenatherax flared his wings, hunched low and held his remaining hand, talons extended, towards Heskara. The balor’s body flames guttered to life, transforming him into a living pillar of flame. Despite this frightening display, Heskara drove forward, silent as grave and implacable as the engine of destruction that she was. 

A mere ten feet separated the two demons, when the entire palace was rocked with a massive tremor, so staggering that Hedrenatherax and Heskara were both hurled to the floor. Both demons lay stunned as the tremor passed, leaving in its wake an eerie silence, and a definite hum of power in the air. 

Groggily, the balor climbed to his feet, his eyes casting about for Heskara, whom he located quickly enough, lying in a sprawl not more than ten paces away. Intent on striking at the felled demoness before she could regain her senses, Hedrenatherax saw _Fiendbleeder_ at his feet, gleaming murderously beside the corpse of its former owner. Quick as a snake, the balor snatched the mammoth blade from the ground, balancing its cumbersome weight in his left hand. 

Hedrenatherax hadn’t made more than single step towards Heskara, when his mind exploded in a nimbus of pain and light. The pain took on a searing reality, and quickly manifested in a booming voice that filled his head to bursting. “*DROP ME, FOOL!*” 

Hedrenatherax sank to his knees, blind with the agony blooming in his brain, and with little choice but to obey, let _Fiendbleeder_ slide from his grasp to clatter against the floor.

Pain receded from Hedrenatherax, following swiftly on the heels of _Fiendbleeder’s_ unmelodious clang as it struck the ground. The balor’s vision cleared, and he saw Heskara before him, the marilith had abandoned all her swords save one, the largest, which she gripped in the topmost of her six sets of hands. 

Heskara grinned savagely, her beautiful features twisted and made all but unrecognizable by the wrathful triumph that filled her face. The marilith’s sword swept back and over her head, arms arced to deliver every ounce of strength into the blow that would end Hedrenatherax. The balor closed his eyes and waited, all hope and ambition had fled, he would die on his knees, ignoble and broken. 

Seconds whispered past, and Hedrenatherax waited for the bite of the marilith's steel. Another second, and he heard Heskara gasp, followed by the dull clatter of her sword striking the stone floor of the throne room. Hedrenatherax opened his eyes to see the marilith backpedaling, her face cloaked in a rictus of fear. The demoness’s eyes were fixed on a point over Hedrenatherax’s head, and he turned to see what had caused the marilith to abandon her victory.

Gemnez had managed to remain standing through the bizarre tremor that had shaken the palace, and he had watched as both Hedrenatherax and Heskara were thrown to the floor. His mind was a chaos of fear and hope, as he witnesses _Fiendbleeder_ reject Hedrenatherax and momentarily disable the balor. Dread was replaced by glee as Heskara had slithered up to the stricken Hedrenatherax and prepared to end his coup with one swing of her sword, but it was not to be. 

From over Hedrenatherax’s shoulder Gemnez saw the corpse of Pyrak suddenly flare brightly, the inert body suffused with a bluish glow. The corpse twitched, jerked spasmodically, and then with the shuddering movements of undeath, Pyrak reached up and grasped _Dreadskewer_, pulling it from his chest with one titanic jerk. 

This is what had caused Heskara to falter, sword poised over her head, mouth slack with fear and awe. When Pyrak lurched to his feet, she had seen enough, and dropped her weapon, fleeing backwards, away from the awful apparition of Pyrak.  

Hedrenatherax turned his head, saw Pyrak shambling towards him, and climbed shakily to his feet. Pyrak’s animated body was alive with blue radiance, it burst from his eyes and poured forth in a river of azure flame from his mouth. Despite the power and fury of this manifestation, there was no life in Pyrak, his movements were barely controlled spasms, as if the demon lord was a puppet controlled by the palsied hands of an aged puppeteer. 

Hedrenatherax did not flinch as Pyrak stopped not more than five feet from him. The slain demon lord’s mouth opened and a voice boiled forth, a bottomless, hollow sound that smote the minds of the three fiends in the room with unfathomable dread. 

_“Hedrenatherax…”_ The balor’s name spilled out from Pyrak’s mouth. _“Usurper, do you claim this body’s rank and power?”_ 

Hedrenatherax stared, mute with terror, at the glowing corpse of his former liege. The balor’s mind struggles to make sense of the words that had issued from Pyrak’s slack, open mouth. His fear was great but his desire to rule far exceeded anything so paltry as fear. “Yes, I claim this throne.” Hendrenatherax said at last.

There was a moment of silence, broken only by Heskara’s frantic mumbling, as she attempted a teleportation spell, her third in the last few moments. The spell failed like the two before it. Then, suddenly, Pyrak’s corpse lurched forward, and grasped Hedrenatherax on either side of his face with its taloned hands. The balor struggled to pull away, but the grip that held him was implacable, unbreakable.

_“Then accept our blessing, demon.”_ The voice, an almost disembodied whisper, rushed like an ill wind from Pyrak’s open mouth. 

The talons locked about Hedrenatherax’s head, fumbled down towards his mouth, fingers gouging into his lips and gums. The balor whipped his head back and forth frantically, but to no avail. Pyrak’s corpse pried open Hednrenatherax's mouth, spreading the fanged orifice wide. It then drew him close, into an embrace that seemed almost tender, a lovers grip made absurd by the nature of the two beings that shared it.

Hedrenatherax screamed, the mighty tenor of his voice booming from his open mouth. The sound was cut short as the corpse that was Pyrak, placed its own gaping jaws over the balor’s, and vomited forth the blue flames that filled it. A flood of searing pain filled Hedrenatherax, as the power animating Pyrak’s corpse poured into him. His mind clouded with visions of his past, his own life as a mortal, long forgotten in the countless millennia he had been a demon. Blurred images flashed to a slime-choked spawning pool, where a dretch that would one day be Hedrenatherax pulled itself from the muck. Hedrenatherax saw a battlefield, Avernus, where he, now a vrock, rallied to the call of a demon lord named Pazuzu. On and on the visions dragged him, through each phase of his existence, Hezrou, Nalfashnee, Marilith, all the forms of demonic power he had held, each giving way to more powerful forms beyond. Finally, he saw the mighty balor that he had become, there in the throne room of Pyrak, as he on one knee, pledged he allegiance to the demon lord, an allegiance he had shattered on this very day. 

The visions suddenly ceased, and Hedrenatherax tumbled to the floor, as the now limp and lifeless body of Pyrak released him, resuming the cold vigilance of true death. Pain unlike anything Hedrenatherax had experienced gripped him, he felt his bones shift beneath his skin, the muscles and tissue stretching, changing. He opened his mouth to scream, but only a thin pathetic mewl escaped his pain wracked body.

Heskara cowered against the huge double doors of the throne room, she had tried in vain to wrench them open, but they were held fast by some unseen force. She saw Gemnez, standing beside one of the pillars that lined the walls, his eyes fixed in glassy horror on the writhing form of Hedrenatherax. “Gemnez!” She shouted. “Help me open the door!”

The great bloated baatezu turned slowly to her, his lips pressed together in a thin smile. “I cannot, I must not interfere.” He said, his voice distant.

“He will kill us both, fool!” Heskara cried.

“Perhaps, but there is naught I can do. We cannot turn aside the course of fate, my dear.” 

Enraged, Heskara rushed towards Gemnez, her six hands hooked into talons to tear the fat devil to shreds. A ringing shriek from Hedrenatherax caused her to falter, and almost against her will she turned to look upon the balor’s ascension. 

Hedrenatherax was now standing, his red-scaled skin mottled with patches of creeping black, patches that seemed to grow and spread like a disease upon his flesh. His whole body writhed, bulging and contorting with the changes that were taking place beneath his skin. Bones cracked, Heskara watched as the balor’s legs crackled with growth, gaining girth and length, stretching the demon to a new height some six feet above his former stature. 

Hedrenatherax had not stopped screaming, his pain filling the throne room with hoarse cries of agony. He stood arms outstretched, his massive chest expanding to accommodate the rapid growth of his internal organs. The balor's skin was now almost completely black, glistening with a mirrored sheen, as if he had been carved from ebony. His right arm, the one that had been truncated by _Fiendbleeder_, was undergoing a severe transmogrification, the bone sliding, and growing out of the wound like a grotesque, living stiletto. The bone spear reached a length of nearly eight feet before it began to thicken, finally taking the shape of a huge curving blade, a living sickle of bone. The skin covering Hedrenatherax’s upper arm snaked forward, stretching to cover his new limb with shining black flesh. 

Hedrenatherax’s head, always a nightmarish visage of demonic power, was undergoing changes a well. His wide fanged mouth, expanded, almost bisecting his head, and two tusks suddenly thrust forward from his lower jaw, growing rapidly into twelve-inch daggers. The balor’s backward curving horns, twisted forward, grinding against his skull, as they moved through the flesh of his head like sculptors knife through clay. They reached their final position, jutting forward from his brow, and lengthened, until they stood like two spears, spiraling four feet above Hedrenatherax’s head. Finally, the balor’s wings, crumpled and fell from his shoulders. Decaying into piles of putrid slime in seconds. 

The screaming stopped and a great sigh of relief burst from the new demon lord. He stood, and looked down at his new body, the baleful red glare of Hedrenatherax’s eyes gleaming with delight. He raised his right arm, now a deadly weapon of razored bone, and glanced down the length of the throne room, where Heskara was slamming all of her six fists against the unyielding doors. Hedrenatherax grinned hugely, his twin tusks arcing up over his fanged smile. He snarled incoherently and suddenly burst into a dead run.

The demon lord’s massive frame, half again as large as his former body, thundered towards Heskara, bone sickle cocked back. Heskara saw him coming, terror filled her eyes, and she began frantically waving her hands in the practiced patterns of a spell. The spell flashed completion, and a bolt of silver fire spat forth from her outstretched hand to strike the charging demon lord full in the chest. But the eldritch fire spattered harmlessly off Hedrenatherax, the mirrored black scales that covered his body reflecting the spell’s energy completely.

“No! Wait!” Heskara screamed, throwing her hands up to ward off the unstoppable doom that rushed towards her. “My lord…!” She cried, her words suddenly cut short as Hedrenatherax’s bore down on her, his right arm flashing forward to bring the terrible bone sickle into a single killing stroke. The bone blade bit into Heskara just below her navel, driven by the weight and momentum of the charging Hedrenatherax.. The marilith’s body simply came apart in a spray of ichor and entrails, bisected completely. Her upper torso thudded to the ground, all six arms twitching spasmodically, while her serpentine lower half thrashed wildly in its death throes. She tried to speak, but all that issued from her mouth was a great gout of her own viscous blood. She died quietly, her eyes staring up into the grinning visage of Hedrenatherax, his bestial features filled with hatred and triumph. 

Hedrenatherax turned, his bone sickle dripping Heskara’s blood, and saw Gemnez. The Baatezu stood calmly, betraying none of the terror that filled his heart. “And what of you, fat one?” Hedrenatherax said, the voice that issued from his new body was deep and grinding, like two great boulders rubbing together.

In response to Hedrenatherax’s query, Gemnez fell to his knees and bowed his head. “My lord, I am at your service.”

Hedrenatherax chuckled foully, and he strode up to the kneeling baatezu, laying the point of his sickle arm upon the devil’s broad back. “That’s right you great, bloated fool. You serve _me_ now.” Hedrenatherax hissed venomously. 

“Yes, my lord. I serve you.” Gemnez agreed quietly.

“Good, now get up, and get back to Gemnez Drak. I want those spawning pits running constantly.” Hedrenatherax lifted his blade arm from Gemnez, turned, and began walking towards the throne. “I have an army to build.” He said over his shoulder.

Gemnez stood. “Of course, my liege, at once.” The baatezu hurried to the throne room doors, stepping over the grisly mess that was all that remained of Heskara. Immense relief flooded through him, as both doors swung silently open to his lightest touch. He stepped through and was gone.

Hedrenatherax had settled into the throne once occupied by his former master, and gazed down at the carnage that filled _his_ throne room. He saw _Fiendbleeder_ gleaming dully on the stone floor, and his face creased in a grimace. It was the very center of Pyrak’s power, and it had rejected him. His gaze traveled over to _Dreadskewer_, the very weapon that had given him his victory over Pyrak, yet it was created by devils to slay demons. Hednrenatherax chuckled, he doubted that _Dreadskewer’s_ creators had ever dreamed it would be used in the way it had been today, to grant one demon victory over another. 


There was so much to do, so much empire to build, but Hedrenatherax pushed these thoughts aside. His gaze lingered upon the corpse of Pyrak, and he allowed himself to savor the triumph he had long yearned for. He would sort out the difficulties of his new domain in time, but today he would simply bask in the glory of his ascension and gloat over the shattered bodies of his enemies.


----------



## Zappo

Let me be the first to say YEAH! Very cool, and now I'm torn between wanting to see if Hedrenatherax will be dumb enough to get dominated by either weapon, and wanting to know what's going on with the protagonist...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Another update worth the wait. 

I hesitate to temper praise with nitpicking, but you refer to H's _eternal_ organs.  Which may be what you mean, but I doubt it.  (I am the _immortal spleen!_


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Another update worth the wait.
> 
> I hesitate to temper praise with nitpicking, but you refer to H's _eternal_ organs.  Which may be what you mean, but I doubt it.  (I am the _immortal spleen!_




Stupid spellcheck.   

Yeah, that shoud read "internal organs".  

Thanks for the catch. Fixed it.

Dirge


----------



## the Jester

Damn, Dirge, that's some good stuff. 

Excellent work, as always.


----------



## cmnash

I didn't think I would ever feel sorry for a demon ... but with Heskara, you managed it   

 superb work as always Blackdirge!


----------



## Nail

Good.


----------



## DmQ

I love this storry... I would buy ANY book you write BD... ANY book.


----------



## ConnorSB

Wait... but what IS he now? Hedrenatherax, that is.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Wait... but what IS he now? Hedrenatherax, that is.




By killing Pyrak, Hedrenatherax usurped his power, and in doing so became a demon lord, both in form and title. The transformation he underwent was simply the final manifestation of that ascension. The chaotic nature of the abyss makes it a crap shoot for any demon who becomes a demon lord, that is to say, it is always unknown what form the new demon lord will take. 

Sorry if that wasn't clear.   

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## DM-Rocco

Well hell (no pun intended), it seems as if I have come into the tale a bit late, and I hate to be sterotypical, but I am enjoying your work.  

From a professional stand point, I think it needs a bit more polishing *ducks rotten fruit from other fans*, but I am a sucker for a good tale about the Demons and Devils of the Blood War and the rise of any mortal to any kind of Godhood.

I hate to say it, but I am waiting for the next one, although, I am waiting for the Stats for the major players too.  I found your thread in the rogue's gallery on these links:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53843

and 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33823

but that is all I found.  Is there another? If not, is it just that you have not updated in a long, long time?  Please finish you stats for the major characters, I love reading about high/epic level monsters/creatures.  

I have a few stories that I have that are set in the Abyss and the Nine Hells that I was thinking of posting, but I am going to wait until atleast a few months after you post your final story for this thread out of respect for your story line and hard work. 

Keep it up, good work, but let's move faster huh, some of us are impatient and want to know what happens next.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Well hell (no pun intended), it seems as if I have come into the tale a bit late, and I hate to be sterotypical, but I am enjoying your work.
> 
> From a professional stand point, I think it needs a bit more polishing *ducks rotten fruit from other fans*, but I am a sucker for a good tale about the Demons and Devils of the Blood War and the rise of any mortal to any kind of Godhood.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I am waiting for the next one, although, I am waiting for the Stats for the major players too.  I found your thread in the rogue's gallery on these links:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53843
> 
> and
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33823
> 
> but that is all I found.  Is there another? If not, is it just that you have not updated in a long, long time?  Please finish you stats for the major characters, I love reading about high/epic level monsters/creatures.
> 
> I have a few stories that I have that are set in the Abyss and the Nine Hells that I was thinking of posting, but I am going to wait until atleast a few months after you post your final story for this thread out of respect for your story line and hard work.
> 
> Keep it up, good work, but let's move faster huh, some of us are impatient and want to know what happens next.




Thanks for checking out the thread. 

I am aware that this story hour does not meet the standards I wound normally use when submitting manuscripts for publishing, but I hope it has not decreased your enjoyment of the tale too much. Once this story is complete I would like to go back and smooth over the rough spots and give it at least a cursory edit. 

As to the stats for the major players, I have been hesitant to include them for fear that once they have been put to paper, the stats themeselves would limit what I could do with the characters in the story. Once again, when the story is finished I plan on doing a full write up for Hedrenatherax, Hazergal, etc.

I must apologize for the infrequency of updates, other projects keep me from writing this story hour as much as I would like. The patience of my readers is truly appreciated. 

Please do not refrain from posting your stories on my account. There are already a number of other story hours that deal with the blood war, and there is always room for another good tale.   


Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## DM-Rocco

I have a few other stories I would like to run past the masses first to get my feet wet, so I will wait, mainly because I have endings for the other stories, my blood war tales could go on for a bit, and I don't feel like being trapped like you are, with reader crawling over you tooth and nail to finish your story.  Perhaps after my child is born to see how much time I have to invest in writing here.


As for the stats of your guys, I am sure that if you put a disclaimer saying these are stats in progress and WILL change, not only would others be grateful for giving them that stats they want, but they also get a glimpse into what goes through your mind as you write.  Change them after you write them, no one will judge you, but by sharing you allow the audience a more intimate relationship with the writter.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## pogre

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Perhaps after my child is born to see how much time I have to invest in writing here.




        
All you other dads, did you see this? "..time to invest in writing here." Oh, that is a good one!

Seriously DM-Rocco congrats!

Suffice it to say your free time will dwindle significantly in ways you cannot imagine

Sorry for the hijack Dirge - your posts are worth waiting for!


----------



## DM-Rocco

I know, I know, everyone is telling me that , damn, it must be true.  Well, at least I know it is going to be a boy .


What I meant was that I wanted to see if I would have enough time to not only raise my son, but also not let readers down.  Okay, it was stupid , oh well, I am a new dad.  Hey, next installment, come on, before my son is born .


----------



## DmQ

Almost reached the 4th page!


----------



## Ghostknight

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> I know, I know, everyone is telling me that , damn, it must be true.  Well, at least I know it is going to be a boy .
> 
> 
> What I meant was that I wanted to see if I would have enough time to not only raise my son, but also not let readers down.  Okay, it was stupid , oh well, I am a new dad.  Hey, next installment, come on, before my son is born .




Hey, Mazel Tov on the impending arrival (unless it is already here).  Children do take away from your time but they are worthwhile.  What you are going to find out very quickly is how much you can do with just one hand free


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Short update this time. This is the first of two final updates for part I of Metamorphosis. I'll start the second part on a separate thread, and then compile this one for easy reading.

*****************************************************

*Part XVI *  

Pyrak watched his own death unfold with the stolid remorse of one who has long known his fate, yet failed to reckon with it. Dreadskewer and Hedrenatherax were merely the method destiny had determined would bring about his end. He watched the languid flight of that awful spear, propelled by the traitorous hand of his enemy, and knew that the abyss had no further use of him. 

As Dreadskewer burst through his chest, Pyrak heard the maniacal glee of the sentient weapon, so unlike the cruel and clever subtlety of Fiendbleeder, Dreadskewer filled his head with the unsophisticated triumph of a malicious child. Taunting and emotionally charged, the mocking cadence of Dreadskewer followed Pyrak down into darkness. And he welcomed this darkness, gleefully accepting the void and the onrushing state of nonexistence. But as always his fate was not his own, and Pyrak was pulled reluctantly into a world of sight and sound once more.

He awoke to dim yellow light and silence, sprawling ignoble, limbs splayed upon the polished stone floor of a large room. Groggily, Pyrak rolled over and pushed himself up to a half-sitting, half-kneeling position and regarded the beaked countenance that stared back at him from the mirrored surface of the black stone floor. It was his own face, but there were subtle differences, the minor imperfection in his feathers and skin were gone, as were the scars of many battles. It was as if he saw himself as he did within his mind’s eye, and not the reality of a true reflection. 

Pyrak felt renewed strength in his limbs, and he glanced over to his left shoulder, the place were Dreadskewer had made its initial mark upon him. The wound as well as the pain that accompanied it was gone, there was not even a scar. 

Intrigued, the demon lord climbed to his feet, his eyes exploring his new surroundings. It was a throne room, not unlike the one in his own recently usurped palace. The room was hexagonal, with the throne itself in the northern end of the room, framed by a huge cloth backdrop of flaming crimson. The overall color scheme was black and red, the floors were polished onyx, and there were pillars of red marble in each of the room’s six corners. The ceiling soared and impressive sixty or so feet over Pyrak’s head, more than enough room to accommodate even his near twenty-foot stature. 

The southern end of the room held what appeared to be the only exit, a looming set of black iron doors. Pyrak made his way to this egress, his talons clicking on the stone floor. There were no pull rings, so the demon lord simply gave the doors a stout push, expecting them to swing open behind the force of his exertion. He might as well have been pushing against a castle wall. The doors budged not an inch. Perplexed, Pyrak turned around and saw that he was no longer alone.

“Where are you going, demon?” A bearded human asked as he lounged in the throne that had been empty a few seconds ago. He wore a mocking grin that Pyrak somehow found familiar.

“Where am I?” Pyrak growled, clenching his talons and stalking toward the strange human.

“No where.” The human said. “But, you must admit it is far better than the place you were going.”

“I was dead, and quite happy to be so.” Pyrak said coldly. “Who are you and what is this place.”

“Oh, my dear demon, you don’t recognize me?” The bearded human pouted. “After so long, I must admit your ignorance wounds me.”

“What are you…” Pyrak stopped, his eyes blazed with fear and recognition. “Fiendbleeder!” He spat, at last. “What have you done!?”

“So ungrateful, demon, as always.” The human sighed. “What I have done is rescue you from oblivion. What I have done is given you the chance to strike back at your enemies. What I have done is allowed you to _live again_.”

“Hah!” Pyrak snorted. “Yes, as always you have my best interest in mind.” The demon lord jested sarcastically. “Where am I, and what is this face you wear? It is strangely familiar.”

“As to where you are, that is difficult to explain.” Fiendbleeder began. “When you were slain I took possession of your soul, your essence. You are within me, a guest in my own consciousness, this place is merely a construct I have created.”

Pyrak felt the clutching talons of hopelessness claw at his heart. Even death could not free him from Fiendbleeder. He would go on, possibly for eternity, trapped within the eldritch black steel of the nefarious weapon. “Why?” Pyrak whispered forlornly. “Why could you not let it end?”

“Because I still have a use for you.” Fiendbleeder said flatly, ignoring Pyrak’s obvious agony. There was no pity in Fiendbleeder, only cold, hard purpose coupled with dire ambition. “To answer your second question, demon, the face I wear is that of Hazergal Redcloak, a once mortal wizard, this throne room was drawn from his mind. Your familiarity with his form is not misplaced; you have met him before. He died and was consigned to the fugue plane as one of the faithless. Hedrenatherax found him brought him before you. Do you remember?”

“Yes, I remember.” Pyrak answered. “The great buffoon of a balor said he had found a faithless that had retained its abilities from its former life. Pure nonsense.”

“No, it is not nonsense.” Fiendbleeder said. “Hazergal Redcloak _has_ retained his abilities and perhaps some of his memory as well. In fact he is far more powerful now than ever he was in life. The truth of the matter is, that not even I understand the full nature of his power, but I _do_ understand that he is pivotal in our conquest of the hells, and the _we_ must control his destiny.”

“Our conquest?” Pyrak said acidly. “You mean _your_ conquest. I grew tired of this petty conflict centuries ago. It is utterly pointless.”

“Perhaps.” Fiendbleeder hissed. “But nevertheless, you shall continue to serve me in whatever capacity I wish.”

“And if I refuse?” Pyrak boasted, flaring his wings for effect.

“The bearded caricature on the throne grinned, a simple movement of the lips that carried an eternity of malice and treachery. “Then you will spend eternity in an all together less comfortable setting.”

Suddenly the walls of the throne room shifted and disappeared, wavering into a blackness that was quickly replaced with a hellish red glow. Fiendbleeder and Hazergal’s throne room were gone and Pyrak found himself standing on the scorched battlefield of Avernus. The demon lord searched the endless red horizon and saw nothing but an eternity of baked earth.

“I have been here before, sword!” Pyrak said into the empty air. “You will have to do much more than this to frighten me.” 

The demon lord’s reply came as a low rumbling moan, rising up from the ground and filling the dead air around him. He looked down and saw the red clay beneath his feet had begun to grow viscous and thick, like a churning mass of liquid flesh. Alarmed, Pyrak tried to spread his wings fly himself free, but found that he could not. The strength in his body had simply drained away, and he began to sink into the churning red morass, utterly helpless. 

“Enough of your games, Fiendbleeder!” Pyrak called out. He had sunk to his waist, and the dreadful moaning that filled the air suddenly rose to a high-pitched wail. The demon lord felt shapes moving around his lower body through the sucking ooze that held him, and the first seeds of fear found sound purchase in his gut. 

The churning in the pit grew in intensity and suddenly the shapes that swarmed around his legs and stomach broke the surface, materializing into malformed lumps of the same liquid substance that made up his viscous prison. There was a vaguely humanoid form to these shapes, and each had a set of glaring red eyes that roved almost independently through the liquid contours of the creature’s head. Each was also equipped with a simple mouth-like orifice, filled with a forest of bone-like spurs, and emitting the awful wailing that filled the air. 

Horror dawned upon Pyrak; he recognized these creatures. They were lemures, the damned souls of the nine hells, sentenced to live out eternity in formless agony. Frantic, Pyrak tried in vain to move, to get away, but his limbs would not respond. The lemures’ eyes lit up in delight at their hapless victim, and they full upon him in waves. 

The pain was indescribable; the lemures tore and chewed at Pyrak’s body, adding his black blood to the bubbling morass of their domain. He screamed until his voice was nothing more than a rasping croak, screamed until he coughed up the shredded gobbets of his own vocal chords. His body writhed with a torrent of devouring lemures, greedily feasting upon his imprisoned flesh. And when he had reached the point of madness, when the lemures had chewed his limbs down to the bone and the pain had reached an incomprehensible plateau, it stopped. Darkness descended, and when it lifted Pyrak found himself whole and hale again, standing before Fiendbleeder in Hazergal’s throne room.

“Had enough, demon?” Fiendbleeder asked, his smile bearing the threat of further torment.  

Pyrak was nearly unhinged with the memory of the horrid pit of lemures, but he found his voice nonetheless. “Yes, please. No more.” He croaked. The piteous tone of his words sickened him, but he had no choice.

“Good!” Fiendbleeder exclaimed. “What I have in mind for you is far better than spending eternity being devoured by lemures.” The sword jested. “Now come close, we have much to discuss.”


----------



## JDragon

Good to see the story continues. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## SpuneDagr

Poor Pyrak.


----------



## Polynike

The thread that got me hooked on SH. Wonder where this masterful auhtor is taking it next

well done


----------



## DM-Rocco

Blackridge, I don't want to take away thunder from you on your own thread, but it was your thread that renewed my interest in writing and pogre and Ghostknight that made me realize that I am running out of time if I want to continue, so, hope you don't mind, but I am placing a link below to the thread I just made. 

I know it is a bit cheesy to do so , but I feel that these two people, and yourself, have given me enough inspiration to write again, so maybe you may be interested in reading it. 

Good twist, talking about your story now, kind of expected in a kind of hollywood, no one ever dies kind of way, but very devious and entertaining. I love a good demon tale, but I would like to hear more about the wizard that cheated death. 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=95063

     "Hey, you there, fetch me that gem encrusted skull from amongst that pile of bone and ash." - Robillard to his Half-Ogre henchmen. 
     "Duh, OK." - Last words from Grogg, son of Grogg, as he reached for the Demi-lich's skull.
 - The Tomb of Horrors
Check out my new story in story hour entitled "Lizard Bait"


----------



## Dr. NRG

Bump.

Hiya Dirge.   

NRG


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Hail to You, BLACKDIRGE !  

You wrote earlier that _Fiendbleeder_  is more or less in league with Stormbringer and Mournblade ? Chmm, from fiendish plot that I'm sensing here I would bet that even if Your blade is weaker in terms of raw power, it surely is smarter than Stormbringer. Stormbringer grow, after all, unusuall affection toward his albino wielder, am I wrong ?   

Like old saying goes:

Age and treachery will always won with youth and strength.

Can I examine possibilities ? I think that continual loss of memories, suffered by our ex-wizard is somewhat work of _Fiendbleeder_. Remaining as humane as when he was as Dretch would be too dangerous for the blade, guess why it took his mortal shape as a manifestation ?   

Intriguing, I'm eager to see how it would unfold *BLACKDIRGE*. You should seriously consider writing ... I see potential. That I envy, from the bottom of my black heart !


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Hail to You, BLACKDIRGE !
> 
> You wrote earlier that _Fiendbleeder_  is more or less in league with Stormbringer and Mournblade ? Chmm, from fiendish plot that I'm sensing here I would bet that even if Your blade is weaker in terms of raw power, it surely is smarter than Stormbringer. Stormbringer grow, after all, unusuall affection toward his albino wielder, am I wrong ?
> 
> Like old saying goes:
> 
> Age and treachery will always won with youth and strength.
> 
> Can I examine possibilities ? I think that continual loss of memories, suffered by our ex-wizard is somewhat work of _Fiendbleeder_. Remaining as humane as when he was as Dretch would be too dangerous for the blade, guess why it took his mortal shape as a manifestation ?
> 
> Intriguing, I'm eager to see how it would unfold *BLACKDIRGE*. You should seriously consider writing ... I see potential. That I envy, from the bottom of my black heart !




Thanks for delurking and chiming in Rikandur.

You're difinitely on to something with Fiendbleeder's connection to Hazergal, something I plan to explore at length in upcoming chapters. 

As far a comparison of Fiendbleeder and Stormbringer/Mournblade, I think what you said is correct. Strombringer is more wildly destructive and less of a thinker than Fiendbleeder, but I would dare say that Fiendbleeder comes no where near the power level of Moorcock's legendary blade. 

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## Oberton

Well, I have spent the past few hours devouring your thread with a hunger only a demon would understand.  Truly I am bloated from gorging myself on your every word.

I am satiated...  for now....


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Thank You for nice words, Blackdirge.

I'm currently playing with thought that I might write up adventures of my favored Character, and post them there. So You may get envious ...  But first I must remind myself of all the vile things done by my wretched wizard ... and think of some storyline. For the list of destroyed things and slain people isn't very entertaining, isn't ?

P.S. Ach, one more thing. Bumpee.


----------



## SpuneDagr

BLACKDIRGE, yours is the only story hour that interests me. Anyway, keep up the great work! I'm looking forward to what happens next!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Chmm ? Yawn, You didn't wrote yet ? Bad, I must return to slumber then. 

Bump.


----------



## TuDogz

Blackdirge,

Just read the whole thread.  This is unbelieveably good stuff.  It looks like character development for a novel or screenplay.  Do you develop all your NPC's with this much fervor or did it just grab your mind and spin out of control?

My only regret is that you first post was 6/18/03...

... how long...  how long... until the glorious conclusion. 

Thanks for the story, TuDogz F


----------



## Felikeries

really...loved those last battle scenarios,the damn vrock is like the hero and the 6 armed bitch a serious wonderous herione,if she gets to be freed,which we see she makes away claiming innocence to the new 'master' then what about a return for the innocents,who will take control to defy the evil order witch seeks to claim this Abyssal area

my story hour still need a beta reader
Adventure


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Bump. I have read a bit of Yor Story Felikeries ...  and You make the same mistake as I, too long conceits.


----------



## Sir Willoughby

I finished your story a couple of days ago. Great read. I'm new to these boards and "Story Hour" is great. I'm waiting with baited breath for the next installmaent. You should polish up a manuscript and try to get published. I'd love to add you to my Salvatore library.
Thanks again for the work you do putting this together so that might share it.
                    Sir Willoughby


----------



## Darmanicus

What a great story Blackdirge, I've just finished reading it. I do however demand another episode shortly to entertain me in my lunch-breaks, (I've only got internet access at work you see).

I've sort of agreed to write up Morrus' game as a story hour but, to be honest, after reading this thread and some others, I'm not feeling too confident. Have you got any tips?

Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Darmanicus

Freakin' double-post!   

Works systems soooooo slow. It'd be faster to post by carrier pigeon, and probably more reliable too!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> What a great story Blackdirge, I've just finished reading it. I do however demand another episode shortly to entertain me in my lunch-breaks, (I've only got internet access at work you see).
> 
> I've sort of agreed to write up Morrus' game as a story hour but, to be honest, after reading this thread and some others, I'm not feeling too confident. Have you got any tips?
> 
> Keep 'em comin'.




Thanks, sorry for the long delay in updates. I have a lot of other writing projects going on so the storyhours has been temporarily relegated to the back burner, but fear not, I have no intention of giving up on them.

As for tips, I really have no idea how other authors do their story hours as most of them seem to be derived from actual game play, while mine is simply pure fiction set in a D&D world. The only tips I can offer is to jump in with both feet and use a catchy title to draw people in. As soon as you establish a readership and get some positive feedback it becomes a lot easier to stay motivated. 

Blackdirge


----------



## Darmanicus

C'mon Dirge, I'm gettin' the shakes and I've refrained from lookin' at this spot for about 9 days now!!!


----------



## gloomymarshes

Bump


----------



## Jolly Giant

gloomymarshes said:
			
		

> Bump




Yeah!


----------



## trexmaster

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Yeah!




Exactly. Though hoping for an update everyday seems a bit illusional to me (and yet that be really great).


----------



## Eremite

Outstanding work, Blackdirge!

To paraphrase Oliver Twist: "Please, Mr Dirge, may we have some more?!"


----------



## Arador

It has been close to 2 months now. 
I think I am getting Abyss-withdrawal symptoms...
By the by - excellent story you have here, Blackdirge. I've been reading since you first posted, despite not posting any commentary.


----------



## demiurge1138

Yes, yes. It's a shameless bump. So?

Demiurge out


----------



## Sledge

*whistling on by....*
BUMP!


----------



## SpuneDagr

*Sniffle*


----------



## OurManMute

Blackdirge,
Update soon!
More abyssal goodness,
Please...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

I'm sure that Blackdirge would update. After all, he is reliable guy.
I know how painful can be creative process ... and the outcome
is, simply, worth waiting.


----------



## OurManMute

I know, and I couldn't agree more    I was just giving this thread a well-deserved
BUMP!


----------



## Kemrain

Having just discovered the Storyhour forum, I decided to open one up on a lark...

Blackdirge, you are my one true God! I bow down before your authorious might! Please, bless me and those who follow you with another update! I beseech you! Don't torture us with your silence any longer!

- Kemrain the Melodramatic.


----------



## Sledge

Four months simmering on the back burner and the story hour is still good.  Please Blackdirge can I have some more?  I'm going to start a fiendish sorta game soon and I need inspiration!


----------



## Mortepierre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> As for tips, I really have no idea how other authors do their story hours as most of them seem to be derived from actual game play, while mine is simply pure fiction set in a D&D world. The only tips I can offer is to jump in with both feet and use a catchy title to draw people in. As soon as you establish a readership and get some positive feedback it becomes a lot easier to stay motivated.




Blackdirge, a big thank you for that post. It was actually the deciding factor when I debated whether or not to start my own SH   

And now.. MORE ABYSSAL-FIENDISHNESS please!!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I am working on it, I promise. I am trying to decide on which way to take the story, and what I have written so far is about half an update. Look for a new installment in the next week or two.

Dirge


----------



## Mortepierre

Sep posting soon. Blackdirge posting soon. This is starting to feel like Christmas!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all, I guess four months is long enough to wait for an update.   

Anyway, this installment kind of wraps up the story arc for the first part of the Metamorphosis, the death of Pyrak and the ascension of Hedrenatherax. Hazergal has kind of taken a back seat to all the demonic fun, but will have lots more to do in forthcoming updates.

I hope it was worth the wait.

Blackdirge

*_________________________________________________________________​*
*Part XVII*

Hazergal stared at the four gray walls of his cell, enjoying the tomb-like silence that reigned here in the under halls of Gemnez Drak. He sat upon the floor, the long spindly limbs of his babau body wrapped about him in an odd multi-jointed embrace. The door to Hazergal’s cell stood open, flung wide when the great bloated devil Gemnez had fled to Pyrak's floating citadel in the company of the savage balor Hedrenatherax. Hazergal eyed the open door, considered getting up and fleeing himself, as he had done a dozen times in the endless hours since Gemnez’s departure. But, each time his mind lingered upon the prospect of escape, he was brought back to what that open door truly stood for. There was no freedom to be found beyond, only the grim lightless halls of Gemnez Drak, and the ever-oppressive weight of the unknown. No matter how much the beckoning aperture promised freedom, Hazergal knew that he would find only further misery once he crossed the threshold. No, he would stay here, wait for Gemnez to return, and accept whatever mercy the fat fiend would offer.

At least there was no fear to be found in the tired silence of his resignation, he had left that useless weight tied to his corpse back in Vaasa. He did however, maintain the small hope that this nightmare, which had started the moment Nithrekel’s blade had ended his former life, might finally come to an end. Be it harbinger or gilded omen, he had found some sense of peace, he would either live on or be destroyed, it was that simple. He firmly believed that a second death would result in quiet oblivion, and he would accept the void, if it came to that, most effortlessly.

Hazergal’s disagreeable situation had not, however, driven the mage he had once been from his personality fully. He could not deny his fascination with his bodily transformation, or the near godlike magic that ached to pour forth at every opportunity. There was purpose behind this, he was sure of it, but what or who could be driving his anomalous fate was well beyond his feeble grasp of the situation, and this only compounded his anger and frustration. Questions, all but unanswerable, sprang to mind. Was he to be a demon lord? A demigod? Whatever the final outcome, it was enough to spur Gemnez to furious action, as if the rogue baatezu had been waiting for his arrival, perhaps even foreseen it. As far as Hazergal knew, only Gemnez, Hedrenatherax and the demon lord Pyrak had any knowledge of his unique talents. Pyrak had shown little interest in Hazergal, but Hedrenatherax had been on the receiving end of the former archmage’s wild magic twice, and would gladly tear him limb from limb if there were not more pressing matters to garner the balor’s attention, namely the assassination of his liege and the usurpation of his throne. 

The confrontation between Pyrak and Hedrenatherax could work to Hazergal’s benefit, as he had little doubt that Pyrak, even in his weakened state, would crush the upstart balor, and in doing so remove the former archmage’s most eminent threat. If, however, Hedrenatherax managed to overcome Pyrak, Hazergal knew that the usurping balor would most certainly seek to avenge his past humiliations, and would now possess the resources to do so. All in all Hazergal could do little to guide his own destiny, he could not fight the entire abyss, and eventually his peculiar ability would bring the whole plane howling down upon him. 

The limitless arcane might locked within his brain offered Hazergal little security, he had little doubt that he could decimate an army of fiends, even Gemnez or Hedrenatherax if he put any real effort into it, but that would earn him little more than further misery. Even if were to overcome the hordes of demons that would certainly seek to destroy him, he had no desire to rule upon this blighted plane, he had enough of sovereignty back on the prime material to last a thousand lifetimes.

In truth it was Gemnez who held Hazergal, not with chains, or prison cells, but with the barest whisper of hope that the rogue baatezu might offer some respite from the madness his existence had become. The great devil was obviously fascinated with Hazergal’s strange abilities, and no doubt had conceived of a way to use the former archmage to better his own position. This he could he live with, for he was fascinated with the rogue baatezu and his strange, almost kindly demeanor. There was far more to Gemnez that any gave him credit for, and Hazergal had a feeling that the devil would play a large part in whatever fate befell him.

It seemed days had passed since Gemnez had left, but this was not disconcerting to Hazergal, time was notoriously dubious in the abyss, and seemed to stretch or compact at whim. The heavy tread of Gemnez’s ponderous feet thumping down the hall towards Hazergal’s cell seemed to snap time back into its rightful flow, and as the huge baatezu squeezed his bulk through the narrow cell door, it was plain to see that he was not pleased. 

“Pyrak is dead.” Gemnez spat, the words almost gagging him. “That great lumbering fool Hedrenatherax has become the newest pet of fate, and now sits upon the throne.”

“How did this happen, I thought Pyrak was the stronger?” Hazergal said, a wave of despair washing over him.

Gemnez sighed deeply, a torrent of frustration and perhaps even remorse, rushing out in the single exhalation. “Fate, my friend. Fate and whatever lunacy controls this blasted plane.” The rogue devil scowled deeply. “I cannot explain this, but I know that there are forces beyond my understanding, forces that are manipulating this twisted skein of fate, and you and I along with it.”

“If Hedrenatherax has usurped Pyrak’s power, then will he not come looking for me?” Hazergal asked quietly.

Gemnez smiled wide, his eyes crackling with sarcastic mirth. “Well, I will say this, Hedrenatherax’s ascension has not sharpened his wits. He is so glutted with power and self importance at the moment, that I think he has forgotten all about you.” The huge devil laughed. “But his stupor will not last, and the defeats you have dealt him in the past will surely haunt him, and he will seek to keep them from becoming public knowledge.”

 “Then what is to become of me? Of you?” Hazergal asked quietly.
Gemnez’s great flabby lips, painted a garish red, came together in a hideous smile. “You, my strange friend, shall remain here, while we do all we can to delude our new leader that you are, in fact, dead.”

“Dead?” Hazergal scowled, stepping back against the far wall of his cell, a dozen lethal spells springing to the fore of his mind.

Gemnez saw Hazergal’s reaction, and twisted his monstrous face into a very believable pout. “Come now, Hazergal, if I wished you dead, would I have come her alone and unprepared?” The devil asked. “In truth, I doubt that I would be able to best you in such a confrontation, but I assure you it will not come to that. You and I need one another, you need my ample resources and influence to remain hidden, and I need to see a fundamental change in the order of the abyss, a change which I believe you represent.”

Hazergal relaxed and slid down the wall to sit with his back propped against it. “The abyss has not changed since the dawn of time, why do you think I could have any lasting impact on the order of such a place as this.” 

“Because, in countless millennia, _you_ are the only faithless petitioner to retain his memories and former abilities. What’s more, I have witnessed what you are capable of and I think you have only scratched the surface of your potential.” Gemnez’s eyes were filled with passion, and it was plain to see that he believed every word he had spoken. 

“Have you considered that I have no desire to change the abyss, that I have no desire to be here at all?” Hazergal asked pointedly.

“_Of course you do not want to be here!_” Gemnez spat, ire creeping into he words. “What mortal since the dawn of time has wanted to end up in the abyss? Your own desires are nothing, they do not hold a candle to the sleeping giant within you, and regardless of what you want, what slumbers within will awaken, and neither you nor I can halt the course of _that_ fate.”

“Do you think I want to rule here, to govern a layer of the abyss like one of these puling demon lords?!” Hazergal shouted, climbing to his feet. “The only reason I _am_ here is owed to the simple fact that I failed as a sovereign, I could not control even my most trusted of lieutenants.” Nithrekel face loomed, and Hazergal wondered if Pyrak had felt the same bitter twist of fate when Hedrenatherax had ended the demon lord’s life.

“Ahh, there it is.” Gemnez whispered sarcastically. “The ridiculous mortal concept of free will and choice.” The devil’s voice dripped with contempt. “Do you think if you had been a better ruler that events would have unfolded differently?” 

“Of course!” Hazergal barked. “If I had foreseen Nithrekel’s betrayal than I could have taken steps to prevent it, and by doing so avoided my own death, and the gods forsaken events that have led to this conversation.”
Gemnez chuckled mirthlessly. “Then you have no idea how the universe truly works. No matter what you might have changed in your past life it would not have mattered. Anything you could have done differently would still result in you standing before me, here in Gemnez Drak, whining about choice. It is fate, simple and pure, and there is no way to avoid it.”

“How can you know this? How can you be so sure?” Hazergal asked, stabbing one spindly finger at Gemnez.

“Because I have seen things on both the abyss and the nine hells that you could scarcely imagination, armies of celestials swarming the skies of Avernus in a fruitless attempt to rest control of Baator away from its masters. Hordes of demons crashing into the arrayed phalanxes of devils in a pointless confrontation that benefits neither side, made all the more idiotic in that neither the abyss nor Baator has learned a single thing in millions of similar conflicts. All of this I have seen, and the one thing I have taken away from all of this lunacy, is that the universe operates in a state of balance, giving no philosophical concept, be it chaos or law, or even the antiquated notions of good and evil, the power to overthrow the others.” Gemnez paused and smiled, reveling in the crux of his argument. “There is no choice in any of this, we do what we are made to do. You, me, Pyrak and even that great oaf Hedrenatherax, we are all pawns in a game where the ultimate conclusion has been predetermined.”

“Then why try to change things? Why even pretend that you or me, or anyone can change what has already been ordained?” 

“Because, the universe has grown stale, the foundation is cracking, and it is time for a new order.” Gemnez leaned close. “And I believe, that every few eons, there are some that _do_ have a choice, that _do_ have the ability to guide fate.”

“You mean _me_, of course.” Hazergal said venomously, turning away from the rancid stench of Gemnez’s breath.

“Yes you, _and_ I.” The devil whispered. “While you could never alter the events that brought you’re here, for they were set into motion long before your existence, you can choose what happens now. There is no doubt that the threads of this peculiar fate push us in one inexorable direction, but you and I alone can see behind the curtain and divine the complicated workings of destiny, mold it, shape it to our wills.”

“But for what purpose? Why was I chosen?” Hazergal asked.

Gemnez shrugged his massive shoulders. “Who can say? In the end it doesn’t matter, you cannot change it, you can only embrace and accept your fate, master it, and become what you are meant to be.”

Hazergal sat down again, wrapping his limbs about his body. “It seems I have little choice, regardless of any of your philosophical gibberish. I either trust you, or be destroyed by Hedrenatherax and his minions.”

“Well, that’s simplifying it a bit, but true nonetheless.” Gemnez squeezed his bulk through the cell door, and motioned Hazergal to follow. “There will be time later to discuss all of this in detail, but now we must hurry.”

Hazergal got up and followed Gemnez from his cell. “What are you planning, Gemnez?” He asked as he followed the great devil through the darkened tunnels below Gemnez Drak.

“Why, to hide you of course?” The paeliryon answered over his shoulder. 

“And how do you propose to do that?”

“You will see.” Gemnez replied. “Trust me.”

Unsatisfied, but with little choice other than to trust Gemnez, Hazergal fell silent and followed the great bloated devil.

They reached the upper levels of Gemnez’s fortress, and made their way out into the horrific courtyard that served as a visitor’s first full look at the inner sanctum of Gemnez Drak. Contained by looming walls of dark stone and carpeted with the bleached bones of demons, devils and other unrecognizable creatures, the courtyard spoke of death, brutality and endless torture. They emerged into the sickly green light of an abyssal day, and Hazergal realized that they were not alone. Uzog, Gemnez’s mammoth goristro servant, awaited behind a trio of vrocks, watching idly as the winged demons paced in agitation, their heavy tread crunching audibly with each step as they ground the osseous carpeting to powder. When they caught sight of Gemnez and Hazergal they burst into a screeching tirade.

“Is this what you have promised us, Gemnez?’ The largest of the vrocks screeched. ”This is the one that Hedrenatherax wants?”

Hazergal stopped and stared aghast at Gemnez, cursing himself for not expecting just such a betrayal. The huge devil merely winked, and Hazergal heard the devil’s voice in his thoughts. _Calm yourself. All is well._

Gemnez suddenly grabbed Hazergal about the shoulders with two flabby paws, holding him tight with irresistible strength. “Yes, this is the babau lord Hedrenatherax desires, it will make a fine gift from his loyal servants, a gift that will certainly earn an even greater reward.”

“Then hand him over, fat one. I can only tolerate your odiferous presence for so long.” The lead vrock croaked and stepped forward, talons extended to grasp his prize.

Hazergal did not struggle against Gemnez’s grip, and he found that his mind was quiet, preparing to unleash a torrent of magical hell on everyone in the courtyard.

_No!_ Hazergal heard Gemnez voice echo in his mind. _Do nothing. I have not betrayed you_. To further illustrate his last statement Gemnez glanced at Uzog, where the huge demon leaned on an iron maul. “Uzog. Now” The devil said quietly, and then the courtyard exploded into furious violence. Nearly twenty-five feet tall, Uzog was large even for a goristro, and when his maul came crashing down upon the first vrock, there was little left but pulped flesh and feathers. 

“Treachery!” The big vrock that had sought to claim Hazergal shouted, and leapt forward, beak agape. Hazergal felt Gemnez’s grip on his shoulders slacken, and a spell rolled of his tongue in a liquid slur of blasphemous muttering. The spell was one that Hazergal had been fond of in his former life and required use of the dark speech, a blasphemous tongue known only to those who practiced the foulest of magic. Its effect was horrific and instantaneous, the charging vrock suddenly stopped its forward momentum, pain clouding its avian features, talons clutching its abdomen, which was rapidly distending, inflating like an air bladder, giving the demon a ridiculous bloated look. The vrock loosed one long agonized shriek before its belly burst, spraying blood and viscera in all directions. The rupture contained enough force to propel the demon backwards to collapse in its own stinking gore, dead before its body touched the earth. 

Gemnez looked down at Hazergal, smiling in mild amusement. “I must confess, in all my years, I have never seen _that_ spell before. Quite effective though it is.”

Hazergal did not reply. He was preparing another spell to dispatch the remaining vrock, but soon saw there was no need. The hollow metallic thud of Uzog’s maul resounded through the courtyard, and the corpse of the final vrock hurdled over their heads to crash lifeless into the black stone wall of Gemnez Drak. 

“Well done, Uzog.” Gemnez said to the hulking bull headed demon. “Now, gather the bodies.” The goristro loosed a thick grunt in reply and then set about collecting the shattered corpses of the three vrocks, these he piled in a stinking heap of blood and feathers before Gemnez. 

“Am I to hide beneath their carcasses?” Hazergal asked sarcastically.

“Of course not, you are to consume them. I believe that is how you affected your last transformation.” Gemnez answered, ignoring Hazergal’s flippant tone.

“How can you know this?” Hazergal asked, his voice heavy with shame.

“Because the babau you destroyed after your initial flight from Gemnez Drak were found without their hearts, and as you now must certainly know, a demon’s essence, its life force is contained within its heart.” Gemnez pointed out matter-of-factly.

“I cannot do this…again.” Hazergal whispered. He remembered vividly the three babau he had slain shortly after his transformation into a dretch. Once the demons had been killed, he was overcome with an insatiable hunger, a need to absorb them, to make their vital energy his own. He has clawed his way through the corpse of each babau, ripping the heart free and devouring it with the greed of a hungry beggar. 

“Oh come now, don’t get squeamish on me.” Gemnez chided, his monstrous face contorting in a scowl. “What about the two vrocks you slew upon the planes of Vrack? You consumed them as well.”

Hazergal had ceased to be amazed at Gemnez’s store of information, how he had come to know about the two vrocks was beyond comprehension, but certainly not surprising. The vrocks he had slain in his flight had also been absorbed, but had not triggered a transformation. Gemnez’s ghoulish assumption that the essence of three slain demons in the courtyard would be enough to fuel another change was probably right, but still he was loathe to do it. With each new form he had lost some of himself, as if the demonic flesh that housed his mind and soul was slowly eating away at his humanity. But there was little doubt that his fate, so painfully described by Gemnez, lay there, in the shattered corpses of the three vrocks. 

Hazergal felt the air thicken around him, sounds became muffled, and the very weight of the virulent green sky seemed to press down upon him. He felt the threads of fate unravel, felt the implacable embrace of predestiny slacken, and he knew that the choice he made here was his and his alone. Despite his dreams of emptiness, despite all his longing for an end to the nightmare in which he had unwittingly been cast as a major player, the desire for continued existence lingered, and it spurred his mind to action. 

Hazergal walked slowly toward the tangled jumble of vrock corpses, falling to his knees before the great stinking pile of demonic flesh. He cast one long sorrowful look back at Gemnez, whose wide reptilian features held nothing but stolid determination, and then, with the slow resignation of the damned, Hazergal began to feed.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

You are the bomb diggity, BLACKDIRGE.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> You are the bomb diggity, BLACKDIRGE.




Seconded.  To use alternate veribiage:

That was _wicked pissah._


----------



## Zappo

Yeah, an update! And what an update!

 Hazergal is about to become a true tanar'ri. The transition is going be even more traumatic than what happened before.


----------



## cmnash

I really liked Gemnez's version of Rutger Hauer's speech in Bladerunner - 



> "I have seen things on both the abyss and the nine hells that you could scarcely imagination ..."




Very evocative.

Please thoug Blackdirge - not four months to the next update!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Quoting a famous vampiress Claudia:

"I want more." 

Blackdirge, I know that flattery is to low to describe true joy that Your story hours are giving to us ... Your faithful readers. I humbly ask You to continue this masterwork.


----------



## Roland

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> As soon as you establish a readership and get some positive feedback it becomes a lot easier to stay motivated.
> Blackdirge




Motivated?!?!??!   
Well, dear Blackdirge, I go to Enworld every four months or so to read this magnificent story! So a simple Bump. 
your lurker from the abyss...


----------



## Dakkareth

Yay!


----------



## SpuneDagr

Dirge, I am so happy.


----------



## DmQ

Please sir, may I have some more?


----------



## Korgan26

Well done!!
keep it coming.

Z


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I love this story.
Thank you so much.

I like your writing style, how you use words and your ability to uphold feeling in the alien place that Abyss is. How you can make your characters interesting and make me care for them, despite their evilness.

Oh, and I must quote something that I find very effective to crush my spirit in rpg:s.

“What mortal since the dawn of time has wanted to end up in the abyss? Your own desires are nothing, they do not hold a candle to the sleeping giant within you, and regardless of what you want, what slumbers within will awaken, and neither you nor I can halt the course of that fate.”

It really sucks when someone tells you things like that, whatever you believe in fate or not.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> I love this story.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I like your writing style, how you use words and your ability to uphold feeling in the alien place that Abyss is. How you can make your characters interesting and make me care for them, despite their evilness.
> 
> Oh, and I must quote something that I find very effective to crush my spirit in rpg:s.
> 
> “What mortal since the dawn of time has wanted to end up in the abyss? Your own desires are nothing, they do not hold a candle to the sleeping giant within you, and regardless of what you want, what slumbers within will awaken, and neither you nor I can halt the course of that fate.”
> 
> It really sucks when someone tells you things like that, whatever you believe in fate or not.




Thanks for the kind words.   

It certainly is a challenge to create evil characters that people can empathize with. I'm glad that some of my readers believe that I've manage to pull that off.   

Dirge


----------



## Jolly Giant

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> It certainly is a challenge to create evil characters that people can empathize with. I'm glad that some of my readers believe that I've manage to pull that off.




I certainly believe that!    So happy to see antoher update, BG! But please, don't make us wait four months for the next one!


----------



## OurManMute

> It certainly is a challenge to create evil characters that people can empathize with. I'm glad that some of my readers believe that I've manage to pull that off.




Heh, between Hazergal, Gemnez and Grummock it's hard to say who's my favorite bastard.

Thanks for the update, Blackdirge. It was a pleasure to reaad it, as always.


----------



## arbados

Just here to put a friendly bump.  Have been reading sinnce its inception and greatly enjoy.


----------



## Jolly Giant

arbados said:
			
		

> Just here to put a friendly bump...




What a good idea!


----------



## azmodean

Hi BLACKDIRGE, I'm the guy that requested the monstrous (but good-aligned) paladin mount for your beasties article, and now I'm kicking myself for contributing to work that slows down updates of this story hour (months to write, but just a handfull of hours to read it all, the curse of the rabid reader)  
Regardless, loving the story and can't wait for more.


----------



## trexmaster

DA SHAMELESS BUMP !


----------



## Jolly Giant

Looks like it's time for another *BUMP*


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

The next installment is nearly finished. I'll post it this weekend.

Dirge


----------



## Mortepierre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> The next installment is nearly finished. I'll post it this weekend.
> 
> Dirge




Wohoo! Early Christmas gift


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Okay, as promised here is the next installment. The last chapter wrapped up the first story arc, the death of Pyrak. This chapter takes place some years after Pyrak's death and the ascension of Hedrenatherax. We pick up by checking in on the new demon lord, and the current state of his reign.

*_________________________________________________________________​*
*Part XVIII*

Hedrenatherax brooded in silent frustration upon his throne, the weight of his rule crushing down upon him with every second. The demon lord was not new to the ways and political maneuverings of the abyss, he had tasted some small portion of abyssal politics as a balor, but nothing compared to the sheer madness of trying to control an entire plane, or fend of rival demon lords who smelled an easy conquest. Unlike Pyrak, whom Hedrenatherax had replaced, he had no interest in the eternal bloodwar, and was concerned only with expanding his control and territory in the abyss. 

Hedrenatherax’s ascension had brought him great power, but in turn it had also brought the great crushing weight of responsibility. He was faced with unenviable task of maintaining and ruling a state made up of the multiverse’s most chaotic and insubordinate creatures, his fellow tanar’ri. In the few short years of his reign, Hedrenatherax had already slain nearly a dozen would be assassins, all eager to usurp his power, just as he had usurped Pyrak’s. Even with his brutal extermination of all who opposed him, Pyrak still had his supporters, even in death it seemed Pyrak could engender more loyalty than Hedrenatherax, a fact that enraged the new demon lord to no end.

Hedrenatherax understood how to instill terror and obtain the obedience of his demons through sheer brutality, but he could not understand how Pyrak had earned the level of respect that his underlings had shown him. They had _wanted_ to serve him; it was inconceivable that a demon would do anything that did not result in immediate personal gain, which included saving its own skin. Hedrenatherax simply could not grasp the concept of a demon lord treating his subjects with anything but the contempt they deserved, they existed to serve _him_, nothing more, and if they did not serve they were destroyed. This was the abyss as he understood it, might makes right, period. Those that had power strove to keep it, those without strove to get it. 

Hedrenatherax glanced down the empty hall that housed his throne; it was the direct antithesis of Pyrak’s throne room, lacking the subtle airy grace of the deposed demon lord’s abode. Hedrenatherax had brought Pyrak’s floating citadel crashing down into the windswept plains of Vrack, shortly after claiming his throne. The citadel was little more than a shattered ruin, scoured by the howling winds, and serving as a lair for hordes of lesser demons. Hedrenatherax had built an abode more to his liking many miles from Pyrak’s ruined fortress, a high walled keep of black stone, squat and imposing, as ugly and sinister as its occupant. 

Hedrenatherax’s throne room was a place of iron and stone, octagonal in shape and surrounded with braziers that burned eerie green flame. A foul smelling smoke suffused the room, adding to the already thick gloom that seemed to hang menacingly in every corner. The demon lord’s throne rested in the flickering shadows cast by the guttering flames of the braziers, a simple iron seat, gargantuan in proportion without adornment or grace. Above this gargoyle-like seat of power, the mummified corpse of Pyrak hung like a grotesque puppet, nailed to the wall with mithral spikes hammered in at the wrists, ankles, throat and stomach. Beside this ghoulish display of Hedrenatherax’s gloating, hung the great black sword _Fiendbleeder_, naked and gleaming in the guttering light of the braziers. These macabre trophies had been erected as the finishing touch to Hedrenatherax’s citadel, which he called Hedraxus, and would remain as long as he held power.

The day that he had slain Pyrak had been a jubilant one for Hedrenatherax, and his dreams of conquest had not waned. His ability to achieve those dreams had, however, fallen well short of his intended mark. He had done everything he thought necessary to cement his power, seeking out the threats to his rule with a brutal tenacity. His first piece of business had been at Gemnez Drak, where he sought the troublesome faithless petitioner that had been a thorn in his side from the moment he had plucked it from the Fugue plane, incorrectly believing that it might be a bargaining chip to sell to either Pyrak or the ever industrious night hags. Unfortunately the bothersome petitioner had turned out to be far more trouble than it was worth. 

A bizarre anomaly that Hedrenatherax did not pretend to understand, this petitioner had retained all of its former power as a mortal archmage, and in addition had learned to absorb the life essence of demons, thereby affecting its own transformation into tanar’ri. The petitioner had managed to escape Gemnez Drak, dealing Hedrenatherax a humiliating defeat in the process, forcing the balor to hunt it down, an ordeal that had resulted in yet another painful confrontation. Hedrenatherax had at last recaptured the strange petitioner and returned it to Gemnez Drak, where the great devil Gemnez would seek to divine the secrets of the former archmage’s bizarre existence.

Hedrenatherax had stormed into Gemnez Drak a few days after his ascension seeking the faithless petitioner, which called itself Hazergal. It had recently assumed the shape of a babau, and the newly risen demon lord had demanded that every babau within Gemnez Drak present itself before him. Gemnez had made all of this unnecessary, and Hedrenatherax had been pleased that the once arrogant devil had sought to serve his new master by delivering Hazergal immediately upon the demon lord’s arrival. Gemnez had bound Hazergal with a soul shackle, a device created by the night hags, which rendered advanced mental functions impossible, in addition to causing catatonic paralysis. Hedrenatherax had torn the babau that was Hazergal to pieces, devouring each ichor soaked chunk with great satisfaction, relishing the knowledge that his burgeoning empire would be free of such meddling influences.

Hedrenatherax had inherited from Pyrak dominion over an entire plane, one of the myriad levels of the abyss. Pyrak had called his demesne “Vrack”, and abyssal word meaning simply “flat”, which the plan most assuredly was, a wind-scorched desolation, broken only by looming mountains to the south. Hedrenatherax had also inherited the plane’s demonic population, which owed him fealty at least in name if not in deed. It was the plight of the new demon lord to rally his demonic vassals to his side, forge them into a cohesive army, and protect himself from the predations of more established demon lords. Hedrenatherax had been able to convince many demons to serve him, mainly through promises of glory, or outright threats. The only demons that had refused to join the new demon lord’s cause had been Pyrak’s wing of elite vrocks, a deadly and experienced group called the dreadwings. These oddly loyal demons had fled en masse to the domain of another demon lord, a demon lord once deposed by none other than Pyrak himself. Pazuzu had been more than happy to accept the dreadwings into his service, a fact that angered Hedrenatherax to no end, for not only could he not prevent the dreadwings from defecting, but also their treason had strengthened one of his many rivals. 

Hedrenatherax had an army, but it was composed of lesser demons, and completely fractured and leaderless. The new demon lord had no generals, no loyal right hand to enact his will, no one to rally his forces when the need arose. He had attempted to promote a few of the more promising demons from the rank and file, including a rather thick headed nafalshnee and a marilith whose hunger for power rivaled that of Hedrenatherax himself. He had slain the nalfashnee, a great frothing idiot named Shuurka, in a fit of rage after the nalfashnee had suffered a number of colossal defeats along the border between Hedrenatherax’s plane and that belonging to Orcus. 

The ancient demon prince had been slowly pushing an army of undead into the planes of Vrack, heedless of Hedrenatherax’s dominion, brazenly testing the fortitude and patience of his newest rival. Shuurka had sent a large force of babau into Orcus’s domain after driving off the expeditionary force of undead, the babau had been slaughtered by a larger force of Orcus’s demons, waiting just beyond the boundary to his domain, Shuurka had fallen for this ploy not once, but three times, each time returning to Hedraxus with a thousand or more fewer demons than he had left with. After his third defeat Hedrenatherax had split Shuurka in half with one massive cut of his scythe arm, cutting the demon off in mid-sentence as he attempted to explain how he had been duped yet again.

The marilith Hedrenatherax had wooed to his side, turned out to be no better than Shuurka. Lyskaja was a competent military leader, and had even managed to keep Orcus’s undead on his side of the border, but her success in this matter had immediately gone to her head, leaving her with the unrealistic viewpoint that _she_, not Hedrenatherax should rule the planes of Vrack. Lyskaja had attacked Hedrenatherax in his throne room, foolishly thinking herself his equal. She had died upon the barbed end of _Dreadskewer_, the awful spear that had slain Pyrak, which Hedrenatherax often wielded as a symbol of his authority. _Dreadskewer_ had been forged by the baatezu to slay demons, and its very touch was painful to demon-kind, a trait that Hedrenatherax circumvented by use of a glove sewn from the hide of a barbazu devil.

After Lyskaja, Hedrenatherax had decided that his rule would be one of his own devising; he could not trust any of the demons that inhabited his domain to do anything but attempt to usurp him. Pressure was the overriding theme of his ascension, pressure to rule, pressure to rally his demons, for if he did not, there were literally dozens of other demon lords who would gladly swoop in and crush him. Orcus and Graz’zt were his most immediate concerns. He had already fought a number of skirmishes with the demon prince of undead, and for now that was all Orcus seemed willing to do, but Hedrenatherax had no doubt that the ram headed fiend was simply testing his defenses, biding his time for a more direct assault. Graz’zt on the other hand, was far subtler in his advances. The charismatic demon lord had sent a number of delegations to Hedraxus, proposing all manner of alliances, all of which had Hedrenatherax serving as a vassal, executing the will of Graz’zt. Hedrenatherax had sent the demons in each of these delegations back to their lord, in pieces.

The list of challenges and difficulties facing Hedrenatherax’s rule was growing daily, while the sum of his advantages remained stalled at two. His main asset was the vast spawning pit of Gemnez Drak, where he, unlike many demon lords, could create armies of lesser demons. This required the use of vast quantities of larva, the pathetic worm-like creatures created from the souls of the damned. Larva where expensive and could only be obtained from the enigmatic night hags, who kept the secret of their creation from the demon lords of the abyss _and_ the arch-devils of Baator. Hedrenatherax had nearly drained his coffers buying up all the larva he could, and had managed to create a staggering force of lesser demons, literally millions of dretch, rutterkin, and babau. But even in these great numbers, lesser demons would fall like wheat to a scythe to a determined force of greater fiends, and the ranks of Hedrenatherax’s army were woefully short of the mightiest of tanar’ri. Still his army had managed to hold off a number of minor incursions from Orcus, winning battles of attrition against the demon prince’s undead. 

The second bright spot on what would otherwise be a very dim situation was that Hedrenatherax had managed to forge a single alliance with another demon lord. Yeenoghu was not the most powerful of abyssal rulers, but he did lay claim to an entire plane, and had ruled for countless millennia. The patron of the hyena-like gnolls, Yeenoghu commanded a respectable force of the fiendish dog-men as well as a host of tanar’ri and other demonic creatures. He was also served by a vast horde of ghouls and ghasts, as that particular form of undead considered the demon lord to be their benefactor upon the prime material plane. 

Yeenoghu had approached Hedrenatherax soon after his ascension, wishing to forge an alliance and combine their resources to repel attacks from other demon lords as well as conquer more territory. To date the demon lords had done nothing more than hold onto their territory, as Yeenoghu’s alliance with Hedrenatherax had brought the ire of other, previously unconcerned demon lords, down upon them both. Now, the hounds were closing in for the kill, and both Yeenoghu and Hedrenatherax stood to lose their domains to more powerful abyssal rulers.

All of this weighed heavy upon the horned brow of Hedrenatherax as he sat slumped in his throne, his left hand idly fingering the shaft of _Dreadskewer_, which lay across his lap. He awaited more bad news from the lips of Gemnez, the rogue devil that had once served Pyrak. As master of Gemnez Drak, Gemnez oversaw the spawning pits and the creation of Hedrenatherax’s army; he was due to give a progress report today. Hedrenatherax hardly trusted the arrogant baatezu, but knew that he was far too valuable a recourse to cast aside. 

Hedrenatherax stared down the length of his empty throne room, listening for the telltale pounding of Gemnez’s massive tread, and wondered how he had failed so spectacularly. He had power, he had an army, he even had an entire plane, but his ascension had been nothing like the raw and brutal dreams of power he had entertained as a balor. His status as a demon lord had become more a burden than anything else, but despite this, he would rather be destroyed than be anything less than what he was. Hedrenatherax cast a look back over his shoulder, at the withered corpse of Pyrak, and muttered, “How did you do it, you feathered bastard? How did you keep it all together?” 

Regardless of who had emerged the victor in their final confrontation, Hedrenatherax could not deny that Pyrak had ruled his domain in splendid fashion. Not only had he held other demon lords at bay with paltry ease, but they had all seemed loath to attack him. Not once could Hedrenatherax remember a single incursion into Pyrak’s domain, not even the likes of Orcus or Graz’zt had dared challenge the mighty vrock. In addition, Pyrak had managed to win almost unimaginable victories in the nine hells, destroying great armies of baatezu and even slaying an arch-devil. _But that last trick sealed your fate. Didn’t it Pyrak?_ Hedrenatherax thought, as he stroked the lusterless gray metal of _Dreadskewer_. It was true that Pyrak’s victory over Bel had weakened him, and the trophy he had brought back to the abyss, Bel’s spear, had been the very instrument of his destruction.

Hedrenatherax grinned wide, exposing more of his jutting, yellowed tusks. The thought of Pyrak, pierced and dying on the floor of his throne room, always brought a faint whiff of the ecstasy he had felt on that momentous day, the day when his dreams had been realized. The smile faded from Hedrenatherax’s horrendous features as quickly as it had come, snatched from his face by the empty reality of the present. If he did not divine a way to strengthen his domain, then he would join Pyrak as a grim trophy, nailed to the walls of a demon lord’s throne room. 

The room suddenly resounded with the dull thud of a heavy fist pounding upon the room’s only door. Hedrenatherax looked up from the dire melancholy that was slowly consuming him and barked, “Come!”

The great iron door swung open to emit the ponderous from of Gemnez. The sight of the paeliryon always churned Hedrenatherax’s stomach, and his disdain for the rogue devil was impossible to hide. “I hope you have brought me better news than I have had of late, toad. My patience for ill tidings has grown thin.” Hedrenatherax spat as Gemnez neared the throne.

Gemnez dropped to a knee before his master; an act that Hedrenatherax knew wounded the devil’s pride each time he did it. Gemnez had always been Hedrenatherax’s superior, in both mind and body, easily defeating the former balor in their two confrontations. But now things were different, Hedrenatherax’s ascension to demon lord had sharpened his mind, and greatly increased his physical prowess. No longer did the subtleties of Gemnez’s clever barbs elude him, nor did he fear the paeliryon for his size and skill at arms. Gemnez had accepted this subordinate role with no complaint, a fact that only sharpened the edge of Hedrenatherax’s suspicion. 

“I fear that we are running out of larva, my lord. The spawning pits will run dry in a few days.” Gemnez said after rising to meet the steel gaze of his liege. 
Hedrenatherax said nothing, regarding Gemnez with a cool malevolent glare. Gemnez, as if sensing the rage building within the demon lord, quickly addressed the bad news he had laid at his lord’s feet. “But, my lord, if I may offer some council in this matter.”

“Oh, yes, fat one, please enlighten me with your wisdom.” Hedrenatherax grated through clenched teeth, his gloved left hand clenching the shaft of _Dreadskewer_. 

Gemnez smiled, spreading his fat, crimson stained lips across his wide reptilian face. “My lord flatters me with his generosity.” The devil said, knowing that he could occasionally indulge in a bit of sarcasm and not be skewered for it. “I have recently heard that the plane of Gehenna is about erupt in civil war, and that it would be a most opportune time to strike up alliances with certain involved parties.”

“How have you come to know this, Gemnez, and how does this concern me or your inability to provide me with new demons?” Hedrenatherax asked, his patience already wearing thin.

“My lord, I have an extensive network of spies and informants placed across the multiverse, which supply me with all manner of interesting tidbits that I, of course, pass on to you.” Gemnez replied.

“Yes, I’m sure that you do.” Hedrenatherax said, making no attempt to hide his disbelief. “But you still have not explained how a civil war in Gehenna benefits me.”

“Yes, my lord, of course.” Gemnez purred. “Have you heard the tale of Yaghur Hod?”

“The prisoner of Elysium? Of course, it is a commonly known legend.” Hedrenatherax stated irritably.

The tale of Yaghur Hod was an ancient one, and one that had been told and retold so many times, that many doubted its validity. The legend stated that Yaghur Hod had been the first of the oinodaemons, the grand ruler of all yugoloths, and had held power in a time before the bloodwar, even before the rise of chaos and law. An ultroloth of singular power, he had commanded an army of yugoloths that was said to be without number, and in this ancient time, he had waged war not on his fellow fiends, but on the vaunted planes of Elysium, wherein dwell the purest of all celestials. Yaghur Hod had eventually been defeated by the mighty leonal, Talisid, who in single combat, had struck down the oinodaemon, and imprisoned him for all eternity on the second layer of Elysium.

“Well, he has been freed.” Gemnez said.

“The prisoner of Elysium, freed?” Hedrenatherax exclaimed. “How did this happen?” It was such an incredulous event, for Yaghur Hod was imprisoned where no fiend could travel, and even if that were possible, it would take an army like no other to storm the gates of Elysium.

“It is unknown, but his freedom is a fact, and he is most eager to reclaim his title and power from the current Oinodaemon.” Gemnez said smiling, the fiendish gleam of a well laid plan burning in his beady reptilian eyes. “I am sure that he would be most receptive to the aid of a mighty demon lord, and would be more than grateful if such aid would help him win back his kingdom.”

Hedrenatherax had to admit the idea had merit. He had used yugoloth mercenaries in the past, and although their loyalty was often dubious in the extreme, they could be potent allies. If Yaghur Hod were to become Oinodaemon once again, then he would command the allegiance of every yugoloth and could command an army that was beyond counting. “Can you contact Yaghur Hod, toad? Or are you merely suggesting this plan of action to cover for you failure at the spawning pit?”

“My lord, you wound me.” Gemnez said, pretending to be insulted by Hedrenatherax’s obvious suspicion. “I would not bring before my lord anything that would not ultimately serve him, and in this matter I assure you that I can deliver.”

“Very well, fat one. I will meet with Yaghur Hod and discuss a union of our two forces.” Hedrenatherax delivered his edict with stoic calm, but inside he was near bursting with relief and joy. With Yaghur Hod as an ally he could repulse his demonic rivals and perhaps even wage a war of conquest upon them. 

“Then I shall make haste to Gemnez Drak and arrange it.” Gemnez said with a bow. “I hope I have pleased my lord.”

“Hah!” Hedrenatherax snorted. “Pleased me?! Well, toad, I have decided not to kill you, if that answers your question.”

“It is enough, my liege.” Gemnez said, smiling broadly. “I will take me leave.”

“Yes, get out of my sight, before I change my mind.” Hedrenatherax said, pointing _Dreadskewer_ towards the door to the throne room. 

After Gemnez had left, Hedrenatherax rose from his throne, and turned to look at the corpse of Pyrak hanging above his seat of power. “Well, Pyrak, it seems that you shall hold your place of honor for a while longer.” He said, drinking in the view of his defeated enemy, and letting his unbridled dreams of conquest wash over him like a sea of blood.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Bait and switch.  Of course devils use that one.

GW


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Yes, balor maggot, coil a bit before You end on the hook. 

Great, as ever Blackdirge, as much as I liked Pyrak and like Gemmez, ... I didn't like current Demon Lord. You are as devious as devils, my friend.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Oh, I almost forgot. If any of you would like a little more history, as well as some stats, for Yaghur Hod, the prisoner of Elysium, check out this link.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/article.php?a=107

Thanks for reading,

Dirge


----------



## shilsen

I'm running out of compliments, so I'll just say that Blackdirge's work remains as creative as Hedrenatherax is dumb


----------



## pogre

Outstanding! Lonely at the top eh?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Cool.

(Still here, Blackdirge, still reading.)


----------



## MatrexsVigil

That's it?  That's all?!  After three nightly reading sessions, I am forced to wait?  Pain and suffering is all that I have now!

 Keep up the excellent story Blackdirge!  It's been a loooong time since anything published or not has kept my interest long enough for me to finish it AND get excited about the next book/installment.

 I guess I'll have to go find some of your other stuff to read.  

 -P.C.


----------



## Jolly Giant

Brilliant as always, Blackdirge!    I was particularly thrilled to see Yaghur Hod's name appear, of course, since I'm the one who requested stats for the prisoner of Elysium.

IMC, Yaghur Hod was recently released from his captivity by the PCs and they've formed an alliance with him. In a truely epic battle that took up all of our two last gaming sessions before christmas, the PCs helped him get his revenge; together they destroyed Talisid and 3 of his 5 companions. He's reclaimed his position as oinoloth too, BTW.

I'll be happy to mail you with more details if you want them, Blackdirge.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Brilliant as always, Blackdirge!    I was particularly thrilled to see Yaghur Hod's name appear, of course, since I'm the one who requested stats for the prisoner of Elysium.
> 
> IMC, Yaghur Hod was recently released from his captivity by the PCs and they've formed an alliance with him. In a truely epic battle that took up all of our two last gaming sessions before christmas, the PCs helped him get his revenge; together they destroyed Talisid and 3 of his 5 companions. He's reclaimed his position as oinoloth too, BTW.
> 
> I'll be happy to mail you with more details if you want them, Blackdirge.




I'd love to see the details. It might give me some ideas for upcoming installments.


----------



## Krafus

Hello, Blackdirge. I'm a long-time lurker who's finally left the shadows. I've read your stories, and I have to say I'm impressed. I had been wondering if it was possible to write entertaining fictional story hours that no one had played. You have given me my answer. Here's hoping you update this one soon (and Grummok's story as well).


----------



## pogre

This Story Hour has slipped far too far from the front page. I'm sure most of you know, but I will go ahead and mention it again, that our very own Blackdirge is publishing a series of articles for sale at RPGnow. No doubt he landed the gig thanks to his tremendous work in this story hour, the rogues gallery, and his ENWorld articles as of late. So we must be patient for an update, this talented writer is spread a bit thin - but I don't think that forbids a friendly
*BUMP!*


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hello. Are you still going to continue your very interesting story? I'd really love to read more.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Hello. Are you still going to continue your very interesting story? I'd really love to read more.




Of course he will. 

Be faithful, my friend.


----------



## d12

more more more more more more more more more more eore, um...More!


----------



## mseds99

*<whip cracking>*

No more real life for you, Blackdirge.  Get to work on our disgusting little friend.  Your audience is waiting!    

No worries, mate.  I'll wait all year for it, not that I have much choice!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Heh, this hypnotic writings between normal lines stating "Worship Blackdirge's ART" are influencing us all somewhat. 

Even if such nonsenses would be  needed, I'm going to wait even longer. Blackdirge's *ART* if worth it.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Please, continue this story some day in near future. It's very good. I like it's feel that remains me of my old Warhammer games. My gamemaster at those time was Chaos fanatic and my characters were almost always corrupted. Most of them went down in horrible ways, lost their humanity and minds in mutations and became just mindless monsters, but two actually rised to rank of a demon lord, in very different ways.

Oh... miss those games. I grew up old and boring way too fast.


----------



## blackbadger

*More!!!*

It's been over two months since we got an update to this fantastic story. I'm bumping the thread, please bump us another chapter!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

First of all let me just say that you, my readers, rock mightily for sticking with this story hour despite infrequent updates. I cannot begin to express my gratitude for the fact that many of you faithfully return to and bump this thread. The only excuse I can offer for the lack of updates, is that a number of freelance writing projects have sucked up the majority of my writing time and I am finding it hard to fit the story hour in. But, that being said, I have started the next installment and hope to have it posted in the next couple of weeks.

I apologize both humbly and profusely for the time between updates and promise you that there will be future installments, for this story hour and Grummok's. 

As always,

Thanks for reading.

Dirge


----------



## DmQ

BLACKDIRGE hath forsaken us....


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

I doubt so, with his soul still belonging to demon of writing. 
I think that if ,for some reason, Blacdirge would decide to leave this story hour ...
He would announce it beforeleaving, guys have little trust in our writing fiend.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

DmQ said:
			
		

> BLACKDIRGE hath forsaken us....




Not so, I will update, eventually.  

The fact is that my writing time is being stretched between a project for EnPublishing, a project for Goodman Games, and yet another volume of Blackdyrge's Bestiary, leaving me with no time to spend on my story hours. On top of all that I am in the middle of a move. 

So, basically March has been a crazy month. But that being said, my schedule should clear a bit in April, so I will at least have one update for you all then.  

Once again, I cannot begin to express my gratitude for the near endless amounts of patience you guys have shown. It is much appreciated.

Thanks for reading

Dirge


----------



## The Axe

*It's worth the wait!*



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> ...
> Once again, I cannot begin to express my gratitude for the near endless amounts of patience you guys have shown. It is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> Dirge




Thanks for writing!!


----------



## DmQ

The Axe said:
			
		

> Thanks for writing!!




I will Ditto that.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Yep, I enjoy the writing when it is here.

GW


----------



## Tarkus

I started reading this story hour about a week ago and I just now finished.  I wanted to take this oppurtunity to say that I really enjoy this story and I am eagerly awaiting the next installments.  I particularly enjoyed your depection of the metamophsis of the Tanar'ri species which wizards has sadly not described in detail or given ingame rules for.

I was wondering how normal demons progress through the stages in your world.  Do they just get the call one day and return to the spawning pits for a little spa treatment? Or is there some kind requirment (ie. slay x number devils/angels?)


----------



## Nail

Definately: thanks for writing.  Your villians have colored my own.  Thanks!


----------



## Corvidae

Great stories blackdirge, 

you are definately a talented writer, I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## pogre

Hello? Hello? Anybody in there? I was just stopping in for some infernal goodness. Hoping you could help me out.


----------



## blackbadger

*Is this it?*

Is this the end of the story? Will our intrepid wizard be lost forever, crushed under the wicked boot of Hedrenatherax? Oh BLACKDIRGE, please tell us there will be more! Please?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

I'm gunna 'splode~!


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST

THIS CAN'T BE THE END!!!  can it?


----------



## DmQ

DmQ - back in March said:
			
		

> BLACKDIRGE hath forsaken us....


----------



## DM-Rocco

Well, don't that beat all, I disappear for 5 months and this is what I get, a missing Blackridge.  WTF?

Hmm, well, you better just read this post and come up with something new mister.

Of course I should talk, I have two unfinished stories myself.

Make a deal with ya, finish this story and I'll finish my two.

How can you beat that, a two for one.

Who doesn't love a two for one?


----------



## d12

Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Maybe Blackdire was kidnapped by fiends ? They might as well enjoy his storyhours and decided to keep him for themselves.  

Besides, cool down folks. I have absolute faith that if Blackdire would have to abadon this project, he would notify this on board. Don't You agree ?


----------



## pogre

Blackdirge is very much around! Between the monster articles and his *paying* gig with Ed the man only has so much time.


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Not so, I will update, eventually.
> Dirge




Just hoping for a happy update here Dirge...


----------



## howandwhy99

This is some great writing.  Thanks for working so hard on it.  

I've just caught up on both this and the Grummok tale.  This one looks like it has faaaar longer to go.  Quite an opus.

[bumping for an update]


----------



## NimrodvanHall

Excelent work!

(and shameless bump, this is to good to be on the 3rd page)


----------



## Corvidae

just pointing out blackdirge, that there are almost two pages of bumps wishing you to update.  WE WANT, no, NEED that update.  Please don't keep us waiting dirge, it has been over 7 months, the multiverse needs its tale told.


----------



## SpuneDagr

Bumping and weeping.


----------



## shantak

BUMP! update please


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver

March. May. June.......... ITS OCTOBER............................................ :\


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

You didn't think I'd let it go a whole year now did you?   

No excuses, I'll try to update as much as possible. My schedule is a bit lighter in the coming months so you should see more of Hazergal, Pyrak and the gang.

Oh and a special thanks for the great article about Pazuzu by James Jacobs in Dragon 329. It gave me a lot of ideas for this update and those in the future.

I hope it was worth the wait.

Blackdirge.

_____________________________________________________________________________

*Part XIV*


Hazergal looked out over a jagged landscape of craggy towers and soaring peaks, his breath catching in his throat at a sight that few mortals had even dreamed of. The world fell away in a ragged network of stony quills in all directions, the ground invisible, but certainly present thousands of feet below, nestled in sheer chasms and deep pits between the thrusting teeth of endless spires. The wind howled in a banshee shriek, whipping through the narrow spaces in ceaseless gales of hurricane strength, shaking the foundations of each treacherous summit and casting down the weakest to thunderous ruin far below.  All was bathed in visceral red by the light from two glaring suns. The murky illumination seeped down through the heavy cloud cover, painting the spires of stone and obsidian a gaudy shade of scarlet, giving them the appearance of great blunt knives wet with newly spilled blood. 

Life here hung in the skies, great flocks of winged demons and other airborne horrors alighted from peak to peak, nesting in aeries carved into mountain spires, or simply riding the turbulent eddies of the gnashing wind, forsaking any firmament. To Hazergal this jumbled and broken landscape had become home, and the once human wizard regarded it as such due in large part to the changes wrought upon his body in the recent past. Hazergal had once again climbed the evolutionary ladder of demon-kind, from dretch to babau, and now babau to vrock. For the first time since his exile to the abyss, Hazergal felt power not only flowing from the great reservoir of arcane might locked away in his mind, but also in the raw and visceral strength of his body. As a vrock he stood nearly eleven feet in height, every inch of his body covered in dull gray feathers, each quill stiff and knife edged. His hands, although still deft, had gnarled into powerful bird-like talons, while the same transformation had been wrought upon his feet so that he gripped the earth with indefatigable strength. Hazergal’s head was now equipped with a great beak, much like an eagles or hawks bill, sharp as a well-honed blade but nimble enough to allow him to speak normally. But, to the former human, there was no greater and welcomer change than the two massive wings that flared from his back.

Hazergal had become enthralled with intricacies of flight, reveling in the screaming wind against his body, and the fierce rhythm of his own beating wings. He had, of course, experienced flight in an arcane sense, climbing aloft with the aid of powerful magics. But such paltry attempts at aerial grace paled in comparison to soaring under the power of your body’s own natural locomotion. He was by no means an experienced flyer, and clumsy in the extreme compared to other winged demons, yet he thrilled at an experience that other abyssal creatures most likely found as mundane as eating or breathing. 

Hazergal stood upon on one of the few places a large number of creatures could gather while not in flight, a massive stone cylinder, which had been shorn off at some point to create a flat mesa-like top some two hundred yards in diameter. The crude platform held a single structure, a tall tower of yellow stone thrusting like a jaundiced finger into the dim red light of an abyssal morning. It was here he had been told to meet his newest benefactor, the ancient and volatile demon lord Pazuzu, to whom this bleak realm belonged. 

This meeting had, of course, been devised by Gemnez, who had diligently sought a place to hide Hazergal from the growing suspicions of Hedrenatherax. The newly crowned demon lord believed Hazergal to be dead, having been duped into destroying a babau demon that he believed to be the former arch-wizard. This too had been the work of Gemnez, and although the ruse was simple in the extreme, it was enough to fool the slow wit of one such as Hedrenatherax. But even Hedrenatherax could not be fooled forever, and the demon lord did not trust Gemnez in the least, suspecting the rogue devil’s every action and perpetually attempting to winnow the truth from the baatezu with ham-fisted yet inexhaustible determination. So, Gemnez had chosen to hide Hazergal until more could be learned of his unique talents and whatever destiny fate had dictated was to be his. 

The choice of Torremor as a refuge for the former arch-mage seemed odd to Hazergal at first. The demon lord Pazuzu, who styled himself a prince among demons and claimed not only Torremor but the skies above all the myriad planes of the abyss, was renowned for his cleverness and two-faced ambition. But, according to Gemnez, Pazuzu had been thrilled with the idea, claiming to be intrigued with Hazergal’s bizarre ascension through the demonic ranks. The demon lord had offered Hazergal sanctuary, although he had not yet named a price for his hospitality, a facet of the agreement that would most likely be discussed in the impending meeting. 

Hazergal had tried to guess at what Pazuzu’s motivations might be, but attempting to second-guess a creature whose guile and resources were legendary, even among demon lords, had proved a fruitless venture. What little he knew of Pazuzu’s history offered no clue to what the demon prince might be up to, except for one nagging bit of abyssal trivia that Gemnez had told him. The rogue baatezu had told Hazergal that Pyrak’s domain of Vrack, now usurped by Hedrenatherax, had once belonged to Pazuzu, in an age so long ago that few remembered it. In addition, Pyrak had once served Pazuzu, acting as the demon prince’s most able lieutenant. But, Pyrak had been unsatisfied with his servitude, and had raised a great host of his vrock brethren in a bid to overthrow his lord and claim Vrack for himself. In the end, it had come down to single bloody combat between Pyrak and Pazuzu, the outcome of which left Hazergal’s current host severely wounded and in exile. In the millennia that had passed between his overthrow and the death of his usurper, Pazuzu had once again risen to his former glory, and in all that time had not once attempted to strike back at Pyrak, a vengeance that now was beyond his reach, thanks to Hedrenatherax. 

Hazergal had surmised that Pazuzu’s interest in him had nothing to do with his lost domain, as Pyrak was now dead, and, according to Gemnez, Hedrenatherax would easily fall to the demon prince’s armies if he chose to reclaim his former territory. Beyond this small bit of reckoning, Hazergal could do nothing but take Pazuzu at his word, a very dangerous proposition when one was dealing with demon lords. But, Gemnez had assured him that all would be explained today, and despite his own misgivings about the rogue baatezu and his motivations, Hazergal found that he trusted the exiled devil. 

The skies were clear about Hazergal’s mesa, although a multitude of demons, gargoyles, perytons, and other winged horrors perched upon the ramparts of the stone tower behind him. It was one of Pazuzu’s many fortresses in Torremor, called Kyn-Lorath if he remembered correctly, and was rarely visited by the demon prince. Hazergal looked to the west and spotted a number of tiny black shapes hovering just over the horizon. As he watched the shapes took on substance and form, and the human turned demon was able to discern the definite outline of five figures. Four of the shapes dwarfed the fifth, and as they neared the mesa and the tower, Hazergal saw that his host had arrived. 

Four demons and one fat devil landed softly at the base of the tower, three of the demons were of a kind Hazergal had never seen before, although he had heard that Pazuzu was served by a rare and powerful breed of fiends known as the anzu. These anzu, for they could only be those shadowy servitors of the demon prince, were massive, the size of elephants, and were covered in a greasy black plumes, their heavy bodies supported by thick legs ending in taloned bird-like feet. For aerial locomotion the anzu were equipped with four mammoth wings, large enough to lift such a ponderous body into the air. The anzu were not stupid beasts, for at the end of their long serpentine necks were grim lion-like visages, each burning with fell intelligence and awful malice. 

The fourth demon, almost unimpressive when compared to his anzu guardians, was Pazuzu himself, and he strode purposefully towards Hazergal, followed by the giant, gaudy form of Gemnez. Unlike many demon lords, who attained the size of giants, Pazuzu stood only six feet in height, his robust frame no more impressive than that of a large human. He was, however, most certainly not human, his abyssal origin was quite evident in his grim demonic visage, four powerful wings, and sturdy talons at his hands and feet. Pazuzu’s face, although alluring, was terribly bestial, combining the features of a man with that of a large hunting bird such as a hawk or eagle. A spiky nest of stiff feathers, blood red in hue, crowned the archfiend’s head, jutting out over his high noble brow and standing straight up like a crop of thick bloody nails.  Pazuzu’s eyes were an odd dichotomy, set in his decidedly demonic features, they were a icy shade of blue, humor filled and bright, and served as an onlooker’s only refuge in an incarnate form of pure evil and chaos.  

As Pazuzu approached, Hazergal noticed a wispy vapor of black smoke that clung to the demon lord like a shroud, seeming to emanate from his wings, and follow him in a gauzy cloak. The archfiend bore a smile upon his lipless, yet completely emotive beak-like mouth, and his eyes twinkled merrily, as if the he were about to relate a particularly bawdy tale or on off-color joke. Behind him lingered Gemnez, his rotund body girded with layers of sloppy fat, his bright beady eyes that missed nothing and noted everything beaming out over his absurd rouged cheeks and flamboyant red lip paint. Behind Gemnez came the anzu, wary and stalking, they followed behind their master, bodies tense, quite ready to leap forward and tear to pieces any enemy Pazuzu might encounter. 

“Lord Pazuzu.” Hazergal named his host, and bowed when the archfiend finally stood before him.

“Well, you’re a proper sort, aren’t you, Hazergal.” Pazuzu said with a chuckle. “That’s the first time I’ve seen a vrock bow to anything. I usually have to cut their legs off at the knees to get them to grovel so low.”

Hazergal straightened, and looked down upon his benefactor who stood almost half as tall as he did. “I meant no offense, I only wished to offer my respect to one whose hospitality I have come to enjoy.”

“Hospitality he says.” Pazuzu looked back over his shoulder at Gemnez still smiling. “Well, it’s certainly obvious our friend here was a mortal in the not too distance past.” Pazuzu looked back at Hazergal, his eyes suddenly losing their luster, becoming cold and hard. “You will soon learn that there is no hospitality in the abyss, or for that matter mercy, or loyalty, or any of those paltry little contrivances you mortals have concocted to fool yourselves with notions of nobility and civilization. Here there is only advantage and disadvantage.” 

“I see.” Hazergal said. “And which am I, advantage or disadvantage?” 

“That remains to be seen.” Pazuzu replied, the smile falling from his face and leaving only a hard slash. “Perhaps you can offer me something I can use, something that will allow me to gain advantage, or perhaps yon anzu will tear you into ribbons and feast on your guts.” The anzu behind Pazuzu growled restlessly, obviously hoping for just such an occurrence.

Hazergal sighed and rolled his eyes. “This is what I have come to expect from your ilk, Lord Pazuzu. Nothing more than blustering and bullying. Not one of you so called demon “lords” has shown the slightest hint of anything bordering on nobility, let alone the wisdom to discern your own foolishness.” 

“Foolishness?” Pazuzu hissed, his breath leaking from between his jaws in an acidic vapor. “For fifteen millennia have I survived the machinations of this damnable plane, and I have done so by avoiding any and all foolishness. Although your fat friend there” - Pazuzu cast a glance over his shoulder at Gemnez - “is quite adept at making foolishness seem like perfect sense.”

“You are too kind, my prince.” Gemnez purred, stepping between Hazergal and Pazuzu, his feminine whisper an absurd contradiction coming from his great reptilian lips. “I know that the three of us can certainly enter into a mutually beneficial agreement that will give each of us exactly what we want.”

“And what do I want, fat one?” Pazuzu asked flippantly, not really expecting a reply, but something in Hazergal’s mind thrummed, like the tumblers in a lock suddenly clicking into place, and he knew what the demon lord desired.

“You want the sword. You want Fiendbleeder.” Hazergal said calmly, his tone accusing but not overly so.

Pazuzu’s eyes narrowed, but his smile returned, a knife bladed smirk that spoke volumes about the demon lord’s notoriously capricious nature. “And why would I want such a trinket? I have hundreds of enchanted blades.”

“Not like Fiendbleeder.” Hazergal said. “That sword is unique, and powerful enough to tempt even one such as you.” Hazergal had learned much about Fiendbleeder in his time on Torremor from Gemnez, who believed that the sentient sword had much to do with Pyrak’s death and the fate of Hazergal himself. The former arch-mage had learned that Fiendbleeder had been in control of Pyrak much of the time, its powerful will dominating the demon lord and pushing him to achieve its aims, namely the destruction of the baatezu.

“He is quick, this one.” Pazuzu grinned, seemingly unperturbed at the discovery of his aims. “Yes, I want the sword, but not for what you might think.”

“You can’t control it.” Hazergal said flatly. “It consumed Pyrak and he was mightier than you.”

“Mightier, maybe.” Pazuzu conceded. “Smarter, definitely not, as evidenced by his recent death at the hands of that ingrate Hedrenatherax.” 

“Then for what purpose do you require the sword?” Hazergal asked.

“Simple.” Pazuzu replied. “Vengeance.”

“Vengeance? Whom do you mean to slay?”

“No, you misunderstand. I do not wish to use Fiendbleeder to take vengeance on some enemy. I mean to take vengeance on Fiendbleeder itself.” Pazuzu eyes suddenly flashed, and Hazergal could see that his was completely and utterly serious.

“You wish to take vengeance on a sword?” Hazergal said unable to keep the mocking incredulity from his voice, although Pazuzu did not seem to notice.

“It is not an entirely ridiculous notion, Hazergal.” Gemnez spoke up. “The sword is possessed of considerable intellect and free will, and has been instrumental in the down fall of several demon lords in its long and storied history. I would suspect that Lord Pazuzu is not the only demon in the abyss that would like to see Fiendbleeder destroyed.

“So you mean to destroy it then?” Hazergal asked, still finding the entire notion of vengeance on an inanimate object absurd, even one such as Fiendbleeder.

Pazuzu slowly sank to his haunches, idly scratching at the ground with one taloned finger. “Yes, I mean to destroy Fiendbleeder, but not before I’ve drowned the gods be damned blade in Solar piss and archon tears to assuage some of the debt owed to me.” There was real rancor in the demon lord’s voice, all guile and misdirection had been abandoned, and Pazuzu spoke as one obsessed.  

Hazergal stared openly, mouth agape, unable to fathom how the demon lord had survived so long possessed of such lunacy. “You’re talking about torture. You mean to torture a sword?”  

Pazuzu looked up at Hazergal, his eyes suddenly smoldering with terrible wrath. “It is not just a sword, my naïve little worm.” The demon lord spat, a subtle viciousness creeping into his tone. “It is an entity possessed of a dark and cunning intellect and a will that is nigh unstoppable my mortal and immortal alike.” Pazuzu stood, brought his taloned hands to his chest and ripped open the leather tunic he wore to reveal a huge livid scar that ran the length of his muscular torso. “Do you see this?”

Hazergal nodded, noting that the scar was outlined in cracked black flesh, which ran with yellow pus and must be causing the demon lord a considerable amount of pain.

“For eight thousand years I have lived with this…affliction, this corruption of my flesh. A result of the one and only time anyone or anything has managed to lay arms upon me.” Pazuzu seethed, his rage had become a physical entity, a palpable presence that cause Gemnez and the anzu to shrink back, although Hazergal held his ground.

“Pyrak did that to you?”

“NO!” Pazuzu suddenly shouted, tearing at the remains of his leather tunic like a mad man. “No! That lice ridden fool would never have been able to challenge me had it not been for Fiendbleeder. It was the sword, only the sword that drove Pyrak to his coup, gave him the strength to dethrone me.” 

It made perfect sense; Pyrak had been Pazuzu’s able lieutenant, marshaling the demon lord’s armies while he still maintained the plains of Vrack. Pyrak’s overthrow of Pazuzu had been unforeseen by all, including Pazuzu himself, and the great vrock had caught his former master off guard and unaware. Where and how Pyrak had found Fiendbleeder was a mystery, but there was little doubt that the sword had been the sole reason that his usurpation of Vrack had been a success. And now, with Pyrak dead, Pazuzu had but one vessel for his rage, one outlet for the pain he had suffered these long millennia.

“Alright, lord Pazuzu, what do I have to do with all of this? How can I help you claim this vengeance?” Hazergal asked, already suspecting the answer.

Pazuzu’s demeanor suddenly changed, the rage left him as suddenly as it had appeared, and his eyes once again shown with volatile mirth. “I shall need you to fetch the sword for me.” He said simply. “And in exchange I will continue to provide you with my patronage and the safety of my domain.”

“The details of this arrangement have yet to be worked out, Hazergal.” Gemnez said, stepping forward now that the storm of Pazuzu’s ire had passed. “Although I have set certain elements into motion that will make this task far easier.”

“I imagine you have.” Hazergal replied, knowing that Gemnez had likely been busy in Hedrenatherax’s domain.

“Yes, many details, many, many details.” Pazuzu said smiling balefully. “But, I promise you Hazergal, do this for me, and you shall win my favor, a powerful boon opon this plane.’

“I am sure.” Hazergal said, not attempting to hide the seething doubt that had firmly taken root in the pit of his stomach.

“Good. Then let me offer you the use of Kyn-Lorath while you dwell upon Torremor.” Pazuzu said, waiving a hand towards the stone tower that dominated the mesa. “Now come, there is much to discuss.”

Hazergal sighed deeply and followed Pazuzu, Gemnez and the anzu towards Kyn-Lorath. His mind was afire with the possibilities of this new development, but he was unable to quash the feeling that he had stepped from frying pan and firmly into the fire.


----------



## Funeris

YIIPPEEEEEE!!!!



nice to see your return, Blackdirge

::bows in awe::


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

> but he was unable to quash the feeling that he had stepped from frying pan and firmly into the fire.




Fortunately, as a Vrock, Hazergal has fire resistance 10....

It's good to see you posting again Blackdirge.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Whee - I guess I should have read further into this thread before stealing the concept.
I ran a dretch with 2 levels of sorcerer in a home game, he was used as a dupe, and bait for a trap.  After 16 sessions, his portrail was still fondly remembered by the players. 

 I added a few more levels for a PbP game, then the DM changed the perameters, and bumped us up to 15 ECL.  Panicking to explain how he had reached such power, I stole the recovered memories idea and BoB is now an 11th level sorcerer.  He has the benfit of a large number of no SR/save spells and 200k in equipment.  but ... 

With an 8 int, he is still a pawn and a dupe and even his quasit familiar has orders to set him up, and loot the body. If he ends the campaign well I will be disappointed. 
His rise is not the planeshaking that is going on here, more of a temporary anomoly. 
BoB 

I look forward to further updates,


----------



## Sledge

More, I must have more!


----------



## OurManMute

Yay! Thanks Blackdirge, it's excellent as ever. I knew sacrificing celestials to you would work out. It's a pity it took me so long to find a Solar...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Most excellent.  I had given up hope of seeing more of this story.  If you write it as a book, you have 1 sale here.   

GW


----------



## Darmanicus

Welcome back BD and nice update.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

BLACKDIRGE ! BLACKDIRGE ! All hail BLACKDIRGE !


----------



## DM-Rocco

'bout time, of course, it is late at night and I don't have time to read it, but 'bout time anyway


----------



## DM-Rocco

hey, can we get a link to consolidate all the story into one story?  Perhaps a RTF file?

I suppose I could do it, but seeing as how you wrote it, you must have the whole story in one file to make it easy.


----------



## demiurge1138

He's back! And it's back! And it's still awesome!

Great update, and I've always loved Pazuzu...

Demiurge out.


----------



## pogre

Cool update! Thanks.


----------



## Sledge

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Demony Evilness.....
hey where's the next one?


----------



## Godofredo

this story is so f***ing good  

ok i know, i know..Eric's grandma is  here....i'm sorry   .


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> hey, can we get a link to consolidate all the story into one story?  Perhaps a RTF file?
> 
> I suppose I could do it, but seeing as how you wrote it, you must have the whole story in one file to make it easy.




That's not a bad idea. This thread has become pretty unwieldy, which might be discouraging to any new readers. I figure I could even slap a quick edit on it and put the link on the first post.

Would anyone else be interested in this? 

Blackdirge


----------



## Sledge

I think it would be cool to have.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Especially if more is coming, I would re-read a compilation.

GW


----------



## Evilhalfling

Yes, a copmliation would be lovely, thanks: )


----------



## demiurge1138

I think it's a damn good idea. I was considering re-reading it anyway.

Demiurge out.


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> That's not a bad idea. This thread has become pretty unwieldy, which might be discouraging to any new readers. I figure I could even slap a quick edit on it and put the link on the first post.
> 
> Would anyone else be interested in this?
> 
> Blackdirge




Any progress on this Dirge?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> Any progress on this Dirge?




Yeah, some. I am editing the earlier chapters, which is a bit more work than I thought it would be.   I am through the 6th chapter so far, and I think the later stuff should go quicker. 

Dirge


----------



## Sledge

How about now?


----------



## Qwernt

You know, I think I would rather have you spend your finishing the story...  But hey, that is just me.


----------



## Sledge

I just want something.  Anything.


----------



## orvon the dark

I've read all of the stories plus the write ups but you need to have EN world have an set up so we fans who downloaded and printed up nearly 400+ pages of your stories that we can just jump right in ( fan boys dream) ...you are the only real reason I jump to this site as often as I do...

devoted fan....
love the stuff that was posted today in ARTICLES>>Mighty Kong<<

thanks for dreams that Great Heroes must have Great Villains , and they don't always have to be good to be Great Heroes.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

orvon the dark said:
			
		

> I've read all of the stories plus the write ups but you need to have EN world have an set up so we fans who downloaded and printed up nearly 400+ pages of your stories that we can just jump right in ( fan boys dream) ...you are the only real reason I jump to this site as often as I do...
> 
> devoted fan....
> love the stuff that was posted today in ARTICLES>>Mighty Kong<<
> 
> thanks for dreams that Great Heroes must have Great Villains , and they don't always have to be good to be Great Heroes.




Thanks for delurking and bumping the thread, and especially thanks for the high praise. It is much appreciated. 

To all my readers: My plate is very full right now with a lot of freelance work, stuff like the next installment of Blackdyrge's Bestiary and a new project that I am very excited about, which will likely give all of you more Blackdirgey badness than is probably healthy. =]. 

So hang in there, I will update as soon as I can find the time.

Blackdirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hi all,

I hope you will allow me one shameless plug before I get back to the business of writing this storyhour.

Check out the following link to the ENWorld Game store for a look at the first official product from Blackdirge Publishing. 

http://www.enworld.org/shop/index.php?do=product&productid=1459

Those of you who dig the dark themes of my story hours should find a lot to like here. 

Look for more info about Blackdirge Publishing and its upcoming product lines in the days to come.

Thanks for indulging me, and thank all of you for sticking with me.

Blackdirge


----------



## DM-Rocco

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you will allow me one shameless plug before I get back to the business of writing this storyhour.
> 
> Check out the following link to the ENWorld Game store for a look at the first official product from Blackdirge Publishing.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/shop/index.php?do=product&productid=1459
> 
> Those of you who dig the dark themes of my story hours should find a lot to like here.
> 
> Look for more info about Blackdirge Publishing and its upcoming product lines in the days to come.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me, and thank all of you for sticking with me.
> 
> Blackdirge




NO!

No shameless plugs!!!

You be shameful dang it 

Just Kidding 

I'd give ya crap for not writting on this thread, but seeing as how I have two story threads of my own and I have neglected them myself, I might seem like a hypocrite    :\


----------



## Michael Silverbane

Heya Blackdirge,

I just wanted to tell you how glad I was to have found this thread so late...  So that I did not have to wait for the very delightfully evil updates...  And how sad I am that I have reached the end of the tale thus far written...  so that I must now wait in agony along with all of your other readers.

This story, like the best in fiction often does, leaves me with a sense of limitless potential and an almost painful curiosity as to what will happen next.  Fabulous job!

Later
silver


----------



## bilwar

Hi Blackdirge,
Love your story, it will come in handy when I run Zappo's Abyss adventure.


----------



## recentcoin

Very nice...like it a lot.

Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> You didn't think I'd let it go a whole year now did you?
> 
> .




FYI, 'dirge, this quote of yours was from 10/19/05!  

Where oh where are you? I hope you will be back soon.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> FYI, 'dirge, this quote of yours was from 10/19/05!
> 
> Where oh where are you? I hope you will be back soon.




Wow, that's embarassing.

I'm still here. It's just that most of spare time is spent working on stuff for Blackdirge Publishing, or doing the occasional freelance gig. I would love to update my story hours and my monster threads on a regular basis, but I simply do not have the time. It sucks, I feel like I am letting people down, but until I can quit my day job and write full time, my free time is at a premium. But that said, I don't want to let these stories fade away unfinished, and I will try to make some time in the next couple of weeks to at least post one update. 

Thanks for still being interested in this woefully under-updated story.

BD


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

Hey, there he is -  Great to hear from you BD!  I'm glad to hear that you are generating some $ with your writing. Hard to put that aside for a pet project. RL has a way of keeping one busy, that's for sure. 

This is the first and only SH to grab and hold my interest, so I check back ocassionally to see if you have had time to wade out from under your stat blocks and visit the Abyss. I'm sure you have completed this story a dozen times in your head while falling asleep at night - You write it, I'll read it. See ya...


----------



## Neurotic

BigFreekinGoblinoid if you haven't, try Blackdirge's Grummock story:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77735&page=3&pp=40

It gives one something else to focus on at least temporarily and in there somewhere is a link to first part of the story. I'd post it here, but seem to have lost it.


Blackdirge, even we, lurkers, wait patiently


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, here's one of those...what do you call them? I can't seem to remember... Oh, yes! An update! That's what they're called.   

Well, all I can say is that I didn't let it go a whole year. But, if between updates you find that you need a shot of vileness, check out my None so Vile line from Blackdirge Publishing and Skeleton Key Games. Each one has a short fiction peice that's too nasty to reprint here, but should fully satisify your hankering for blasphemy and evil.   

BD

_____________________________________________________________________________

*Part XX*

It cannot be said that Hedrenatherax, former balor major domo to the fallen demon lord Pyrak, was easily impressed. In his dozen or so millennia dwelling in the endless chaos and despair of the abyss, he had beheld sights that were mind boggling to say the least, sights that made even a hardened demon, now _demon lord_, quake with apprehension or even outright fear. This was the stock and trade of the abyss: horror, death, and chaos. But such things were not without their majesty, for who could deny the grandeur of Ungorth Reddik, the boggy fortress of the great Demogorgon, or the opulent jewel of misery that is Graz’zt’s plane spanning metropolis of Zeletar, or even Hedrenatherax’s own sand scorched Vrack, the abyssal layer of eternal wind. All these things could captivate even the most stalwart and stoic soul, but the sight that filled the demon lord’s gaze presently made beggars out of each and every one of them.

Like a great iron tooth, castle Oin Drok spiraled up into the murky heavens of Hades, casting a shadow that blotted out even the thick gloom of the gray waste itself. Formerly the seat of daemonic power, the great iron edifice was abandoned when Yaghur Hod was imprisoned in Elysium, eons and eons ago. The ruling seat of Hades then moved to its current position of Khin Oin, the bone tower, where the current Oinodaemon ruled. Hedrenatherax’s bestial face creased in a tusked grin as he imagined what a frantic state the ultrodaemon prince Mydianchlarus must be in. The demon lord could imagine even the featureless mask of an ultrodaemon twitching in consternation at the news of Yaghur Hod’s return.

“Are we to wait outside like beggars?!” Hedrenatherax spat over his shoulder at the hulking shape of Gemnez, his recently promoted paeliryon major domo. The rogue devil waddled up close to his lord, his rouge painted cheeks uncommonly drab in the unholy gloom of Hades.

“I am certain that Yaghur Hod knows that we have arrived, my lord,” Gemnez whispered, his voice a sibilant hiss the clashed absurdly with his immense body, scaled skin, and wide fanged mouth. “He most likely views us from the comfort of his throne room, sizing up our… your worthiness an ally. Would you not do the same, my lord?”

Hedrenatherax hawked and spat a great glob of sticky red phlegm in reply, and marched up to the cyclopean doors of Oin Drok, drawing _Deadskewer_ from the sheath across his back as he approached. The demon lord handled the great enchanted spear with his left hand, as his right had had been replaced with a meter long bone scythe during his transformation from balor to arch-fiend. His left hand bore a scaled glove sewn from the skin of a bearded devil, allowing him to handle _Deadskewer_, a weapon designed by devils to slay demons, without danger. 

“My lord, perhaps it is best we wait until…” Gemnez was cut off in mid sentence at the ear-shattering clangor of _Deadskewer’s_  iron butt cap being drive into the gates of Oin Drok smartly, once, twice, thrice. 

The silence that followed Hedrenatherax brash announcement of his arrival was cavernous and complete, and the demon lord took a step back in spite of himself. Flustered by the lack of attention shown by his host, Hedrenatherax felt the chaotic storm of his anger begin its whirling ascent to the inevitable glut of destruction it always heralded. But, if Hedrenatherax had learned anything from his predecessor, it was that senseless rage, was just that, senseless. He choked down his ire with palpable effort, swallowing it bitterly like a man might choke back a rising tide of bile. Hedrenatherax needed this, and he knew it well. In the years since his ascension, powerful and established abyssal rulers such as Graz’zt and even the dread Orcus himself had made it no secret that they coveted the windswept planes of Vrack. Hedrenatherax lacked both his predecessor’s influence and physical might (although not by much on the second account) to ever hope of driving off demon princes of the likes of Orcus or Grazzt. Yaghur Hod, and the great daemon’s own rather desperate situation, afforded Hedrenatherax an opportunity that could not be overlooked, no matter how much it wounded his pride to depend on another creature for his own well being.

Newly released from his imprisonment in Elysium by an unknown benefactor or perhaps even his own hand, Yaghur Hod sought only one thing, the restoration of his dominion over all daemon-kind. Not the flimsy lip-service that daemons paid to the current Oinodaemon as they went about their business of corruption and mercenary extortion, but the true worship and solid allegiance commanded by the Oinodaemons of old, first among them Yaghur Hod himself. 

_Yaghur Hod must be furious at having to even entertaining the idea of allying with me, an upstart, a usurper_, Hedrenatherax thought, his own anger cooling just knowing that he was not the only one to dine on the bitter fruit of impotence. 

Hedrenatherax was about to rap the doors of Oin Drok once more with the butt of _Dreadskewer_, when the whole tower shook with a thick grating rumble as the massive aperture suddenly swung open. 

Hedrenatherax fell back to stand beside Gemnez, his gloved left hand clenching the haft of _Dreadskewer_ tightly. Darkness so thick that it seemed to be partially solid flowed out from the open doors of Oin Drok, a thick soup of shadow that made even the perpetual gloom of Hades pale in comparison. Both demon lord and devil, squinted into the inky black, and both were surprised to find that their vision, normally unimpeded by darkness of any kind, was unable to pierce the gloom.

Hedrenatherax glared over at gemnez, who met his lord’s ire with gaudy red-lipped grin. “What is this Gemnez?” the towering demon lord hissed. “I came here to talk alliance, not to be delayed by this mummers farce.” Hedrenatherax pointed his scythe-arm at the coalescing blackness that still poured forth through the doors of Oin Drok.

“Yaghur Hod is an ancient and powerful fiend, my lord,” Gemnez said. “Such pomp and ceremony may be very important to him. I suggest we play along.”

Hedrenatherax was about to loose a torrent of obscenity with particular emphasis on what _he_ though about Yaghur Hod’s “pomp and ceremony”, when a hunched figure abruptly ambled out of the blackness. 

Hedrenatherax sucked in a breath, the air whistling past his tusks in a disgusted shriek. “This is what he greets us with?” He shouted. “This!?”

Most fiends had little respect for night hags, the loathsome race of planar merchants that dealt exclusively on the souls of the damned. The tattered from of the night hag that shuffled fro the darkness of Oin Drok’s interior was not a sterling example of her race, a fact that only added to Hedrenatherax’s outrage. Like most night hags, Yaghur Hod’s herald was tall and emaciated with warty gray-blue skin and a visage so foul it could make an otyugh flinch. 

“My master sends his apologies for not greeting you himself.” The hag croaked, her voice a sepulcher grate. “But he is unable to leave the safety of Oin Drok for the moment.”

Hedrenatherax stomped up to the hag, his twenty feet towering over the wretched herald and smothering her in hiss own twisted shadow. “What does your master fear, wretch?” The demon lord hissed menacingly.

The hag looked up at the seething Hedrenatherax, her face a passive mixture of irritation and disgust. “Yaghur Hod has many enemies, my lord. I would except you to understand my master’s circumstances, beleaguered as you are, and begging at his door”

The hag’s words smote Hedrenatherax’s ears with a ringing bite that threatened to drive him firmly over the edge of homicidal fury. His left hand clenched around the haft of _Dreadskewer_ and his mind suddenly filled with the most delectable images of Yaghur Hod’s night hag servant writhing impaled and gasping on the weapon’s end. Such an event surely would have transpired if not for Gemnez.

Sensing the impending disaster that was about to unfold, Gemnez managed to slide his awesome bulk in between Hedrenatherax and the night hag. “My lady, please forgive my lord’s ire, he is under much strain and means no disrespect to you or your great master.” The baatezu’s voice dropped an octave into a pleasing sultry purr that calmed even the seething rage of Hedrenatherax.

Hedrenatherax drew in a deep ragged breath, and again forced his natural demonic fury down. “Yes, much strain.” The demon lord whispered through clenched teeth. “Please…forgive my brusqueness.” The demon lord’s feeble words of appeasement died on the thin Hades air, so alien where they to his tongue, but they had the desired effect.

Mollified for the moment the hag rewarded both demon and devil with a wide smile, ghastly enough to make the air shimmer in front of her face. “This way my lords, my master has much to say to you.” The hag turned, beckoning Hedrenatherax and Gemnez to fellow with a wave of one bony hand.
“In to the lion’s den, my lord.” Gemnez said ruefully, and held out one flabby arm, motioning for Hedrenatherax to precede him. The demon lord simply scowled at his major domo and stalked into the enveloping darkness of Oin Drok, the lurid green glow of _Dreadskewer’s_ barbed point lighting his way into blackness of uncertainty.


----------



## Zarnam

Yeeee Haaaw !! Blackdirge still remembers his faithful readers 

By the by, Blackdirge, did you ever make stats for Hedrenatherax as a demon lord ? Would it be possible to post them, as I am very curious about him


----------



## pogre

What an excellent surprise! Much thanks BD.


----------



## Jolly Giant

Great update as always, BD! I'm thrilled to see the story continue.    And that Yaghur Hod's story continues at the same time made it _extra _exciting! To me, at least...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Yess ! Blackdirge was finally released from the cluthes of whoever was imprisoning him.  

Great update as alvays BD. Our upstart demon-lord is asking for what Yaghru Hod have in store for him ... Tee Hee.  

Will he devour soul of his ? Or just torture him as an "past time" during "friendly dinner" with other daemon lord-wannabees and his remaining faithful ?


----------



## Imruphel

Thanks for posting, BD. This is going to be very interesting....

PS: Love your products- have bought them all.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Zarnam said:
			
		

> Yeeee Haaaw !! Blackdirge still remembers his faithful readers
> 
> By the by, Blackdirge, did you ever make stats for Hedrenatherax as a demon lord ? Would it be possible to post them, as I am very curious about him




I could never forget my faithful, if some what neglected, readers, as any success I have had in the RPG business can be traced directly back to threads like this one, and readers like yourself. I really am grateful to all the people who have taken the time to read and comment on my stuff, both here and in my various monster threads. 

As for Hedrenatherax, I'd like to stat him, I really would, but I am afraid that once I commit him to stats it would limit what he can do in the story. And let me tell you, he's got a lot of ugly to inflict before the story is done.   So, once the tale is done, I'll stat up everyone.

Thanks for reading.

BD


----------



## Sledge

Hurray for that update.  So are we getting more this year?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Sledge said:
			
		

> Hurray for that update.  So are we getting more this year?




Certainly. I have already started the next update. 

BD


----------



## Jolly Giant

Glad to hear it, BD!    It'll be cool to read more about Yaghur Hod, which is of course a particular favorite of mine...


----------



## Neurotic

Ahem, end of the year is near. Is the update nearer?

I just found out NPCs through life, but, as interesting as it is, it is not demonic wizard and also is too short for serious interest. I like your NPCs, they feel very much alive even with short descriptions, but I like your story hours better (Grummock being my favorite, but Metamorphosis is very close second with it's detailed history before and after the fall)

Thank you for your effort, now stop whiling away and put some more evilness out here   

Waiting patiently and getting neurotic, AAARRGGHHH !!!


----------



## Need_A_Life

Found this yesterday...

Read it...

Crave it...

I need updates...

Normally, I am able to write without making that many sentence fragments...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Found this yesterday...
> 
> Read it...
> 
> Crave it...
> 
> I need updates...
> 
> Normally, I am able to write without making that many sentence fragments...




Thanks, i'm glad you like it. Unfortunately, my rampant freelance schedule keeps me from making regular updates, as much I would love to. I do plan on updating more than once a year, although I have no idea how often that will be. 

But if you dig my style, try my other storyhour.

An Assassin's Tale: The Return of Grummok

It's just as dark and angst-ridden (maybe more so) as Metamorphosis.

Thanks for reading.

BD


----------



## pogre

OK BD here's the deal - 

Each time you update this story I will buy one of your products. I own a few already, but there are a couple I have yet to pick up. If necessary I will buy multiples to keep up with your updating.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> OK BD here's the deal -
> 
> Each time you update this story I will buy one of your products. I own a few already, but there are a couple I have yet to pick up. If necessary I will buy multiples to keep up with your updating.




Ok Pogre, get your credit card ready.   

But seriously, you don't need to bribe me. I owe it to you guys, who probably make up the bulk of my customers anyway, to give something back for the loyalty you've shown to this stroyhour and my other threads. 

So, I'll make this promise: at least one update per month, on this storyhour or the one about Grummok. 

How's that sound?

BD


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Part XXI*

Yaghur Hod, the first Oinodaemon, Scourge of Elysium, stared out over the grim, unbroken monotony of his former realm. The great yugoloth wore his own face this day, a featureless gray oval, empty save for two great luminous eyes, lidless red orbs of pure malice. The gloom of Hades rose up like a smothering blanket of malaise, a choking, all-encompassing fatigue that drained the life from anyone unfortunate enough to find himself within its gray wastes. 

The great ultrodaemon stood on the very top of his tower; the long abandoned Oin Drok, clenching the jagged, iron crenellations with white-knuckled rage. Never had he known such powerlessness, such impotence, as he was experiencing now. He had lost much of his former power, reduced from a near god-like state to something barely above one of the common lords of hell, or the disorganized mob of abyssal rulers. Any chance at reclaiming his former seat of power, and removing the upstart Mydianchlarus, would rely more on what aid he could summon, rather than his own personal strength. Unfortunately, few had responded to the call of the rightful ruler of Hades. Those that did come crawled into his service like whipped dogs, simpering lickspittles, likely disfavored by Mydianchlarus and eager to reap whatever gains might be had Yaghur Hod’s service. And he was forced to accept them, forced to stoop so low as to accept even the lowliest mezzodaemon into his service, and be thankful for it.

How can this be? Yaghur Hod thought. How can I have fallen so far that not even my enemies consider me a threat any longer? The last part tore at him with such vigor that he could scarcely summon rational thought. His imprisonment in Elysium had not ended with an earth-shattering battle as he fought his way to freedom, slaying guardinals by the droves with his terrible scythe, and bringing his ancient foe Talisid to his knees. Rather, the celestials and their rulers simply forgotten about him, believing his power to have dwindled to a point that he was no longer a threat. Only a single leonal guardian ensured his confinement, and even as he wrung the life from his lone jailor, relishing in the celestial’s dying gasps, he felt the terrible weight of inconsequentiality settle upon his shoulders. He simply did not matter any more.

But one thing remained to Yaghur Hod, one token aspect of his former glory that none but he could wield. The ultrodaemon clutched his scythe, _Blightrazor_, to his chest, letting the weapon’s dark whispers fill his mind with fawning assurances and malignant promises. He had held _Blightrazor_ since the dawn of creation, a weapon forged of the pure darkness of primeval night. The scythe was the physical embodiment of the void, the bleak, lightless eternity that waits at the end of time. None but he could master _Blightrazor_’s power, and no one but he could master its brothers, two weapons forged by the same shadowy powers of time primeval: the great sword _Fiendbleeder_, and its direct antitheses, a might spear called _Dreadskewer_. Each weapon represented one aspect of evil, and possessed a will to accomplish its aims above all else. Unfortunately, _Fiendbleeder_ and _Dreadskewer_ had fallen into the hands of the demons and devils respectively, and were caught up in the pointless war between the two races. If Yaghur Hod could bring the three weapons together, joining their power to his own, then nothing could stand before him; no force in the multiverse could thwart his destiny. 

The great ultrodaemon, perceived by his enemies in heaven and hell alike as an impotent fossil, had set into motion an effort to recover both _Fiendbleeder_ and _Dreadskewer_. Even now one of the weapons, carried by an oafish demon lord, was being delivered to his very doorstep. 

The demon lord, Hedrenatherax, was without doubt one of the most pathetic abyssal rulers Yaghur Hod had ever laid eyes on. Dull, listless, and possessed of a near debilitating rage, the demon lord was neither wily, nor cautious. Luring him to Oin Drok had been far simpler that Yaghur Hod had hoped, as the upstart archfiend had inherited a vast plane from his former master, whose place he had usurped, and was unable to adequately defend his new realm. Yaghur Hod’s offers of assistance were eagerly accepted by the demon lord’s major domo, a rogue baatezu, whom had entered into the ultrodaemon’s service for clandestine reasons beyond even the great ultrodaemon’s ken. But Gemnez had live up to his end of the bargain, and had brought Hedrenatherax to Oin Drok, _Dreadskewer_ in hand, as doomed as any petitioner entering the gates of hell. 

For his betrayal, Gemnez had asked that he be allowed to rule the planes of Vrack, Hedrenatherax’s soon to be vacant seat of power, and that Yaghur Hod provide any military assistance needed to maintain this rule. The former ruler of Hades had agreed to this, but sensed that ruling an abyssal realm was not the driving force behind the paeliryon’s ambition. It mattered little; Yaghur Hod had no interest in the abyss, or who ruled its myriad planes, for his eye was on a greater prize. Once, long ago, he had been on the verge of claiming Elysium for his own. His armies had scourged the celestial paradise, reducing its gleaming towers and vaunted halls into bleak, burning rubble. But foolishly, he had accepted Talisid’s challenge, and the great leonal lord, sacrificing much of his own power, had brought Yaghur Hod low, maiming him in the process. 

The memory of his defeat at the hands of Talisid drew the great ultrodaemon’s gaze down to his right leg, which ended at the knee, the legacy of Talisid’s victory over him. The wound defied all attempts to mend the Oinodaemon’s flesh, or regenerate his lost limb, forcing him to hobble about, leaning on his scythe like a decrepit old man. The wound forced Yaghur Hod to resort to magical flight when he needed to be precise, and he had mastered aerial combat to a degree far surpassing even those born to winged locomotion. 

My day shall come, Talisid. Yaghur Hod thought. I shall witness the fields of Amoria razed, the towers of the blessed city pulled down around your feet, and you, my prince, shall scream your last beneath such torments that would give a demon pause. The great yugoloth gripped his scythe, letting the weapon’s dark caress fuel his visions of conquest. He lingered there; lost in black fantasies only a creature such as he could even entertain, let alone make reality. 

“My lord, Hedrenatherax and the traitor are at the foot of the tower.” A voice, gruff and unrelenting, pulled the Oinodaemon from his reverie.

Yaghur Hod turned towards the source of the voice, and beheld the one daemon in all the multiverse that had stayed loyal to him throughout the long years of his imprisonment. Dyzag was a nycadaemon, a huge four-armed monstrosity with reptilian skin, huge bat wings, and a bestial, canine face. Dyzag had served his Oinodaemon for millennia, leading hundreds of other nycadaemons in vast aerial raids upon Yaghur Hod’s enemies. Dyzag’s own personal might, garnered from eons of existence, was easily enough to make him an Oinodaemon himself, but he chose to serve rather than rule.

“Ah, my friend.” Yaghur Hod said, his form blurring and changing to that of a tired old man with white hair, dressed in long, flowing black robes. Changing shape was a trick common to all ultrodaemons, and Yaghur Hod had worn thousands of different faces in his long existence. His current form he reserved for Dyzag, which the great nycadaemon found pleasing, possibly because its apparent vulnerability confirmed his master’s trust in him. “Tell me, has the great oaf brought us our prize?” 

Dyzag smiled, his black lips splitting to reveal a double row of yellowed fangs. “Truly sire, you had spoken of this demon-lord’s foolishness, but I never believed he could be duped so easily. How could one such as he have mastered his own domain?”

Yaghur Hod chuckled, “He is a dim one, is he not? But he serves our purpose. It is his companion, this Gemnez, we must be wary of. There is far more to that one than is readily apparent.” 

“I agree, my lord.” Dyzag replied. “The paeliryon served the former master of Vrack, a formidable demon lord known as Pyrak. I was truly dismayed to find that this lumbering fool had destroyed him. Perhaps there is more to Hedrenatherax than we first suspected.” Dyzag’s voice took on a concerned note, an odd sibilance on the tongue of the hulking fiend.

Yaghur Hod hobbled up to the towering nycadaemon and laid a feeble human hand upon one of his great reptilian arms. “Do not worry my friend, he is no threat to us. It was surely _Dreadskewer_ and not this Hedrenatherax that laid Pyrak low.” He said. “Trust me as you once did, I will not lead us astray.”

“Of course, my lord.” Dyzag replied, placing one huge paw over Yaghur Hod’s hand, an oddly affectionate jester that the ultrodaemon did not resist. “We will raze the heavens together, my lord, as we once did so long ago. I know this to be true.”

Yaghur Hod smiled. “Your words, as always, fill me with strength. For how could I fail with you by my side?” Yaghur Hod’s form blurred again, and the great ultrodaemon stood beside his general once more. “Now come, let us welcome our guests.”


----------



## Brogarn

Cool stuff as always, BD. Now if we can just get you set up with a timeless extradimensional space so that you can finish this story hour without losing time for the rest of your projects.


----------



## karianna

*Yay!*

Just discovered this today, exceptional writing!  Give me a shout if you want any PCGen assistance in creating your amazing characters


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

karianna said:
			
		

> Just discovered this today, exceptional writing!  Give me a shout if you want any PCGen assistance in creating your amazing characters




Thanks.   

Pardon my ignorance, but what is PCGen?

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Thank You for another excellent piece, BLACKDIRGE. My dretches are waiting to swarm helpless demonlord and eat his innards.   

BTW, how such oaf and idiot like Hedrentherax managed to survive to balor status ?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Thank You for another excellent piece, BLACKDIRGE. My dretches are waiting to swarm helpless demonlord and eat his innards.
> 
> BTW, how such oaf and idiot like Hedrentherax managed to survive to balor status ?




I have always thought of Hedrenatherax as a bit of an anomoly in demon society. I figure, he has always been physically stronger and tougher than his peers throughout the various stages of demonic life. This brute force allowed him to survive, even when other, smarter demons did not. But now that he is a demon lord, and in the big leagues so to say, he is way over his head, and is fairly easy to manipulate. But dont count our thick-headed balor out yet, he's still tough as nails, and has _Dreadskewer_ to boot. 

BD


----------



## Quartz

Can it be? It is! An update! Yay! And it's good. Very good.


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Ok Pogre, get your credit card ready.
> 
> But seriously, you don't need to bribe me.



Nonsense.


> Order Number: 346244
> Customer Number: 6104
> Date Ordered: Friday 15 December, 2006
> 
> Products
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 1 x Blackdyrge's Bestiary: Terrors of the Under Realm = $5.25
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Sub-Total: $5.25
> Tax:      FREE
> Shipping:  FREE     via USPS Media
> Mail
> Total:     $5.25


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> Nonsense.




Thanks Pogre. I guess you weren't kidding.   

BD


----------



## Nightbreeze

just amazing.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

Hi BD! Glad to see you back on this story again. I'm intrigued by the revelation of this third artifact and the connection with the other two... good stuff. I know stories evolve from conception to execution, and I'm not suggesting you hurry back to our title figure, but I can't but help wondering how he is coping. 

Your Nycaloth's mother must have had a Glabrezu mother, eh? Or some other more plausable story to account for the two extra arms... 

I hope to visit the lower planes with you again soon. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Hi BD! Glad to see you back on this story again. I'm intrigued by the revelation of this third artifact and the connection with the other two... good stuff. I know stories evolve from conception to execution, and I'm not suggesting you hurry back to our title figure, but I can't but help wondering how he is coping.
> 
> Your Nycaloth's mother must have had a Glabrezu mother, eh? Or some other more plausable story to account for the two extra arms...
> 
> I hope to visit the lower planes with you again soon.
> 
> Happy Holidays!




Thanks BFG!

Dyzag has the standard alottment of limbs for a nycodaemon (loth), at least according to the write-up in the manual of planes. 

Gave me a scare there for a second.  

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I have always thought of Hedrenatherax as a bit of an anomoly in demon society. I figure, he has always been physically stronger and tougher than his peers throughout the various stages of demonic life. This brute force allowed him to survive, even when other, smarter demons did not. But now that he is a demon lord, and in the big leagues so to say, he is way over his head, and is fairly easy to manipulate. But dont count our thick-headed balor out yet, he's still tough as nails, and has _Dreadskewer_ to boot.
> 
> BD




I guess so, because if he gives up the artifact he's ... _skewered_. And if he won't give up it to Yagru ...    

Age and Treachery alvays win over Youth and Strength. That's my opinion on the confrontation between those two. How I imagine it ? Well to be honest I see Yagru defeating Hedrenatherax without single swing of his dreadful scythe. He'll strike where our outleagued demon lord is weakest. As usually yugoloths do. Hedre can be tough as nails and very stubborn to boot, but somehow I don't see him outsmarting Yagru.   

BTW, are those guardinals insane ? Leaving only one, relatively weak, guardian to stand against one of the most dangerous 'loths in the multiverse ? Did Talisind lost his mind, or managed to die and be replaced by blissfully ignorant replacement ?


----------



## Need_A_Life

Love it!

Now, having the 'loth population enter the story is a bit of a wildcard.

I know what to expect from a devil...
I know what to expect from a demon...
I know only that 'loths get their goals done... fast and without caring who gets maimed in the process.

Only one problem with the story:


> “We will raze the heavens together, my lord, as we once did so long ago. I know this to be true.”



It's just wrong somehow... I can't tell you what's wrong with it, but it gives me the wrong type of imagry... though I don't know why


----------



## Greybar

Oh, I love the quote, and I'm glad to see the story return.
Now whatever happened to the once-man who used to play the role of the protagonist?
I'm sure he/it will be back...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Greybar said:
			
		

> Now whatever happened to the once-man who used to play the role of the protagonist?
> I'm sure he/it will be back...




There are huge things afoot that will directly affect Hazergal and his ascension. I have a little more set up to do, and then we will focus again on our wizard turned demon.

Thanks for reading.

BD


----------



## taliesin15

Blackdirge, I'm curious if you had thoughts as to what Gods might rule in this Universe--is this kind of a generic Hell/Abyss pantheon, where the deities could be from various pantheons, or is it say specifically the WoTC pantheon (Wee Jas, and all that rot)?

One thing that comes to mind here is I foresee future intervention from the forces of Neutral Evil, to ultimately bring some balance...am I right?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

taliesin15 said:
			
		

> Blackdirge, I'm curious if you had thoughts as to what Gods might rule in this Universe--is this kind of a generic Hell/Abyss pantheon, where the deities could be from various pantheons, or is it say specifically the WoTC pantheon (Wee Jas, and all that rot)?
> 
> One thing that comes to mind here is I foresee future intervention from the forces of Neutral Evil, to ultimately bring some balance...am I right?




Well, Hazergal started out in Faerun, but since the outer planes are home to all deities, from all pantheons and worlds, any gods are possible. But I don't really have any plans to include gods in the story, as I would rather focus on the power struggles between fiends. Also, I tend to see arch-fiends at god-level power anyways. Hell, many of the demon lords, arch devils, and Oinodaemons predate most gods by eons, and therefore should be pretty close to dieities in power level.

As for neutral evil bringing balance, I don't know. So far, only Yaghur Hod and his minions represent NE in the story, and he certainly has his own goals and amibitions, none of which have anything to do with bringing balance. Unless, by balance you mean a universe filled with daemons (yugoloths) and not much else.   

BD


----------



## karianna

*Creating complicated creatures*



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is PCGen?
> BD



It's a very powerful character generator that handles a lot of the complicated rules dealing with templates etc, thought it might be useful to you for making those wonderfully complicated creatures of yours!  http://pcgen.sourceforge.net


----------



## recentcoin

Ack....where's my next fix???


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

recentcoin said:
			
		

> Ack....where's my next fix???




Don't worry, I'm brewing up another batch of demon-crack right now.   

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

YESSS ! At least we won't starve without Your storyhours.


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'm brewing up another batch of demon-crack right now.
> 
> BD



Excellent!


----------



## Need_A_Life

I believe it's time to give this thread a bump from 2007.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> I believe it's time to give this thread a bump from 2007.




Hopefully, all the bumps won't be necessary this year. I plan to stick to my "at least one update a month" plan.

As it stands, I have 12 days to make good.   

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

Well, this thread is too good for it to be hidden for a month at a time   

Though I must admit I liked it better when I wasn't up to date with the story, seeing as how it allowed me to read 3-4 updates at once, I can't wait that long...

All hail the Black Dirge, ruler of demons!


----------



## pogre

As per the ENWorld frontpage, BD has an awesome $1.00 sale going on his very cool series of vile books. Why not drop into the  Download Shop and pick them up to show the man some support? I have them and they are excellent reads!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> As per the ENWorld frontpage, BD has an awesome $1.00 sale going on his very cool series of vile books. Why not drop into the  Download Shop and pick them up to show the man some support? I have them and they are excellent reads!




Hey Pogre, thanks for the plug.

Yup, just 1.00 for all the nasty vileness you can shake a stick at.

For those readers who might not know what None So Vile is all about, it's pretty much what you get with my storyhour in tone, but without the PG-13 restrictions. 

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Someone is restricting You BD ? How cruel !


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

pogre said:
			
		

> OK BD here's the deal -
> 
> Each time you update this story I will buy one of your products. I own a few already, but there are a couple I have yet to pick up. If necessary I will buy multiples to keep up with your updating.




I picked up a few myself, if it is any encouragement.  I love the None so Vile series.

Date Ordered: Wednesday 10 January, 2007

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x None so Vile: Disciples of Darkness III - Tortured Savant = $1.00
1 x Blackdyrge's Bestiary: Perils of the Burning Waste = $6.99
1 x Blackdyrge's Bestiary: Terrors of the Under Realm = $5.25


GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I picked up a few myself, if it is any encouragement.  I love the None so Vile series.
> 
> Date Ordered: Wednesday 10 January, 2007
> 
> Products
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 1 x None so Vile: Disciples of Darkness III - Tortured Savant = $1.00
> 1 x Blackdyrge's Bestiary: Perils of the Burning Waste = $6.99
> 1 x Blackdyrge's Bestiary: Terrors of the Under Realm = $5.25
> 
> 
> GW




Wow, thanks Graywolf. I'm sorry to see that you paid full price for the two Blackdyrge's Bestiaries. There's a bundle for sale that gives you the two you got plus About the Author for 11.50. Do you have Blackdyrge's Bestiary: About the Author? If not, I'll send you a copy on the house. 

Update coming this weekend, I promise.

BD


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks Graywolf. I'm sorry to see that you paid full price for the two Blackdyrge's Bestiaries. There's a bundle for sale that gives you the two you got plus About the Author for 11.50. Do you have Blackdyrge's Bestiary: About the Author? If not, I'll send you a copy on the house.
> 
> Update coming this weekend, I promise.
> 
> BD




If you got part of the money, no problem.  Somehow I missed the bundle.  But I'm enjoying reading them.

GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Assassin's Tale has been updated. Check it out here.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3278993&postcount=118

An update for this storyhour is in the works.

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

A well-deserved bump!


----------



## Need_A_Life

A somewhat impatient bump...

Take it as a compliment, BlackDirge... I feel like it's been an eternity since I read the last installment...

Of course, my personal life has been unusually active of late, which has also contributed to my messed-up concept of time.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> A somewhat impatient bump...
> 
> Take it as a compliment, BlackDirge... I feel like it's been an eternity since I read the last installment...
> 
> Of course, my personal life has been unusually active of late, which has also contributed to my messed-up concept of time.




I'm working on it. There will be an update in the next couple of days. 

BD


----------



## Jolly Giant

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I'm working on it. There will be an update in the next couple of days.
> 
> BD





Oooh!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Double Oooch !


----------



## shantak

*ahoy*

Gotta bump my favourite story hour. Great work, BD!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

It's update time! Sorry for the delay, I had a product release I needed to get out (details are in my sig if you're interested).

A lot of the last updates have been really talky, so I thought it was time for some serious, fiendish whup-ass. So this one has all the blood and guts you could ask for.

This update was getting pretty long, so I cut it into two parts. I should have the second part done in a week or so. 

Enjoy the carnage.   

_____________________________________________________________________________

*Part XXII*

Hedrenatherax felt the oppressive weight of betrayal the moment he set foot in Yaghur Hod’s audience chamber. He felt it in every cell and fiber of his being, smelled its ripe stench like flatulence in a closed chamber. The archfiend turned his gaze upon Gemnez, but the rotund baatezu avoided his master’s eyes as they entered Yaghur Hod’s presence. _If anything goes awry here, I’ll skewer that fat slug first_. Hedrenatherax thought, savoring the image of Gemnez twitching out his death throes on the end of _Dreadskewer_.  

Yaghur Hod stood upon a raised dais in the center of a massive domed chamber, which contained nothing but bone-white walls and a startling array of fiends. The former Oinodaemon wore his true form, that of a gaunt, faceless fiend with massive, bulbous eyes. The great yugoloth leaned upon his infamous weapon, the great scythe _Blightrazor_, his face and body language as impassive and gray as the bleak monotony of Hades itself. Beside the yugoloth lord stood a monstrous four-armed brute that Hedrenatherax recognized instantly as a nycodaemon, although it was by far the largest example of that particular type of yugoloth he had ever seen. The nycodaemon was obviously a trusted associate, and by the look of the four great axes that hung from the fiend’s war harness, was probably more bodyguard than servant. 

“Careful of that one, my lord,” Gemnez whispered to Hedrenatherax as they approached the dais, nodding towards the nycodaemon. “Dyzag is a fearsome foe. Some say more fearsome than Yaghur Hod himself.”

“_Mercenary scum_,” Hedrenatherax spat under his breath, naming the most common occupation for yugoloths, and especially nycodaemons in the great blood war between the Abyss and the Nine Hells. “I’ve gutted hundreds of his kind. The fact that he has become bloated with age does not concern me.”

_How the mighty have fallen_, Hedrenatherax thought as he surveyed the motley state of Yaghur Hod’s “court”. Clustered about their master’s dais stood an assortment of fiends and other planar scum. Dull-witted mezzodaemons comprised the bulk of Yaghur Hod’s minions, although the former Oinodaemon had managed to obtain the services of a handful of barghests, which crouched at the foot of his dais like a pack of great, mangy dogs. Beyond Dyzag, only a single fox-headed arcanodaemon represented the upper tier of daemonic life, although the daemon’s threadbare robes and greasy fur marked it as a fiend that had seen better fortunes. 

“How exactly is this pack of dretch feces supposed to aid me?” Hedrenatherax whispered fiercely, pulling Gemnez close with the butt of _Dreadskewer_. “I’ve never seen a more pathetic band of wretches.”

“My lord, Yaghur Hod, like you, is attempting to build his empire. Surely you both can come to some common agreement to that end,” Gemnez began diplomatically. “The magnetism of such an alliance would certainly bring all manner of desirable minions flocking to your combined banner, thus hastening the fruition of your separate goals.”

“It doesn’t smell right, toad,” Hedrenatherax rumbled in reply. “Something is wrong.” The archfiend fixed his baatezu major domo with the twin suns of his baleful red eyes, his meaning unmistakable.

Hedrenatherax and Gemnez had reached Yaghur Hod’s dais, and the great yugoloth stared down at them, his great lidless eyes betraying nothing. “This is the “lord” of Vrack?” The former Oinodaemon asked, his voice issuing from the empty air, disembodied yet filled with regal indifference. “I had expected something more…formidable.”

Hedrenatherax chuckled, the thick bass rumbling of his voice filling the cavernous chamber. “Formidable, you say, “Hedrenatherax said, his bestial features creased in a feral grin. “You speak of strength, or should I say call to attention to the dearth of my own power, yet there you stand, humbled, broken, a great turd on the multiverse’s biggest pile of dung and offal.” A collective hiss of rage rose from the assembled fiends, but Hedrenatherax was unfazed. “Look at this rabble, how can you call yourself “Oinodaemon” when no one but you, and maybe that brute beside you, believe it is true?”

Dyzag bristled at Hedrenatherax’s words, his weapons clattering together as his reared up to his full height and glowered down at the archfiend. “Let me slay this one for you, my lord,” he said, turning to Yaghur Hod. “We need nothing from the likes of this one.”

“Yes, let your mercenary there step down and add steel to his bold words,” Hedrenatherax said. “Allow me to make you more of a pauper than you already are.”

Gemnez placed one flabby hand upon Hedrenatherax's scythe-arm. “My lord, although I am thrilled at your sudden eloquence, this may not be the best negotiation tactic,” Gemnez whispered. “Perhaps more humility would be in order.”

“Silence, toad!” Hedrenatherax spat, and shoved the great baatezu away from him. “Your betters are speaking.”

The audience chamber had gone silent, the collected rabble of Yaghur Hod’s court waiting to see how their lord would respond to Hedrenatherax’s insolence. All watched and waited except a single impetuous barghest, one of a group that had been fawning at the foot of Yaghur Hod’s dais. The large hairy, goblin-like creature had foolishly decided to “prove” itself in the eyes of its master, hoping to gain Yaghur Hod’s favor by slaying the upstart demon lord that dared insult him. 

Thinking itself a cunning and stealthy beast, the barghest leapt at Hedrenatherax just as Gemnez was desperately trying to quell his lord’s outburst. Assured that the demon lord was momentarily distracted by the bloated devil beside him, the barghest’s surprise at Hedrenatherax’s speed and brutal response to its attack was near complete. _Dreadskewer_ shot out like a great spiked piston, propelled by the unfathomable strength of Hedrenatherax’s left arm. The spear’s massive, barbed head struck the barghest in the center of its hairy chest, impaling the beast as it reached the terminus of its leap. The creature’s body weight and the momentum of its fall further hastened its transfixion, and it coughed and spluttered in rage and agony as it slid down _Dreadskewer’s_ shaft. When the barghest reached the midway point of its descent along the spears 15-foot length, Hedrenatherax’s scythe-arm slashed out, removing the barghest’s head in a gout of black ichor. 

Hedrenatherax held the decapitated barghest off the floor, still impaled by _Dreadskewer_, grinning as the corpse quaked violently in its death throes and loosed its bowels in a torrent of foulness upon the white stone of Yaghur Hod’s audience chamber before finally quieting to stillness. The archfiend then upended his weapon, and pushed the corpse off of _Dreadskewer_ with one taloned foot, much like a man might scrape a bit of mud or a crushed insect from his boot. 

The remaining barghests growled menacingly at Hedrenatherax, but none were foolish enough to follow their companion’s ultimately futile and very lethal example. The rest of the assembled fiends in the audience chamber grumbled and hissed, but many of them had taken a step back, or erected what magical defenses they could, lest Hedrenatherax turn his ire upon the entire room.

Yaghur Hod watched the barghest’s death unfold impassively, placing one slim, long-fingered hand on one of Dyzag’s forearms, restraining the massive fiend, who was quivering with rage, from leaping into battle with Hedrenatherax. The ultrodaemon’s form suddenly shifted and blurred, heralding a change in form and drawing Hedrenatherax’s attention away from the shattered corpse of the barghest at his feet. 
“You dare spill blood without my leave?” Yaghur Hod asked, his words flowing from the elegant mouth of a slim, young human girl with raven-black hair, the form he had chosen for the moment. “I assure you, your words and actions here do not embolden me to aid you in your plight.”

“Aid me?” Hedrenatherax asked. “You never had any intention of aiding me in anything. I knew that the moment I walked into this room,” the massive demon said, returning _Dreadskewer_ to its former position across his broad, scaled shoulders.

“Nonsense,” Yaghur Hod replied, although the wan smile that crossed his now human lips told the real truth. “We have mutual interests, you and I.”

“Nonsense,” Hedrenatherax repeated. “Then why can I not teleport away from this damnable place? And why have you assembled this pathetic mob of clingers-on to greet me?” The demon lord indicated Yaghur Hod’s court with a sweep of _Dreadskewer_.

“Why would you wish to leave before our “negotiations” have even commenced?” The girl-daemon asked, its lilting voice mock innocent. “None may leave Oin Drok without my leave. I assure you there is no skullduggery on my part. As for my court, they were eager to attend this momentous occasion, the cementing of an alliance between Hades and the Abyss.”

“Enough!” Hedrenatherax suddenly shouted, his voice careening about the audience chamber in a cacophonous roar. “Enough of your posturing, daemon! Tell me why I am here and what it is you want or gods help me I will bring this tower down upon your head!”

“Fair enough,” Yaghur Hod said, unmoved by Hedrenatherax’s outburst. “Tell him Gemnez.” The girl-daemon commanded, waving one delicate hand at the baatezu, who had, despite his immense bulk, stealthily slipped away from Hedrenatherax and stood behind the ranks of lesser fiends filling the room.

Hedrenatherax laughed mirthlessly. “Yes, fat one, tell me, who is the bigger fool? Me for believing your lies, or you for believing his?”

The great baatezu smiled, his gaudy lips painting a crimson smear of blood and teeth across his ghastly face. “Oh, I have no doubt that our esteemed host would betray me just as I have betrayed you, but one thing differs,” Gemnez said smoothly. 

“And what, pray tell, is that, fat one?” Hedrenatherax returned casually.

“Why leverage, you brainless simpleton,” Gemnez replied. “We both have something Yaghur Hod wants, although you have made the colossal blunder of bringing that something with you today. I, on the other hand, have secreted the desired object in a place well-guarded with loyal, and powerful, allies.”

Hedrenatherax turned back to Yaghur Hod, who had again changed forms, appearing as a gray-robed man of advancing years. “It’s the spear, isn’t it?”

“Bravo, my dear demon,” Yaghur Hod said. “Yes, _Dreadskewer_  is what I want.”

“Then come and take it, daemon. Come and take it, if you can,” Hedrenatherax said, taking _Dreadskewer_ in an overhand grip, cocking the mighty weapon over his left shoulder.

“Ah, the brash predictability of the tanar’ri. So much easier to manipulate than the inscrutable madness of your Obyrith predecessors,” Yaghur Hod said, naming the ancient race of demons that had ruled the abyss long before the rise of sentient life on the Prime Material plane. “Hear me, my subjects,” the ultrodaemon shouted. “If any among your number can bring me this demon’s spear, he shall find great favor in my eyes, and be rewarded with the stewardship of this tower.”

A low rumble passed through the collected fiends in the audience chamber, and the air suddenly filled with a thick clamoring of spells and weapons being readied. 

“Finally, we get down to business,” Hedrenatherax said as a wall of fiends advanced upon him from all directions. “Well, come on then, here I am, and here is your prize!” 
The archfiend suddenly opened his mouth and spewed forth a great gout of steaming, green bile, splattering the first rank of advancing fiends, a group of ten insect-like mezzodaemons gripping cold iron tridents, with the noxious fluid. The caustic substance elicited a chorus of buzz-like screams, as it began to eat through the protective chitin and then the flesh of the lesser daemons. 

The fiendish advance halted, unnerved by Hedrenatherax’s horrific attack and the terrible injuries inflicted on the mezzodaemons. The archfiend, however, was just getting started, and his lips, still dripping with caustic green bile, formed the syllables of a dire arcane spell. The air danced and twisted as Hedrenatherax’s spell smote reality with its terrible magic, creating a cloud of baleful black energy in the midst of the now uncertain group of fiends. The cloud roiled hideously, convulsing with vile energies, before taking on a foul material substance and twisting into a wild vortex of giant, disembodied teeth. The fiends in the immediate area were quickly snatched up and ground into paste beneath the gnashing onslaught of the toothy vortex. Others attempted to flee, but were sucked in by the vile winds of the spell, and dragged screaming to their doom. 

When Hedrenatherax’s swirling whirlwind of destruction finally dissipated, all that was left of Yaghur Hod’s horde of fiends was the lone arcanodaemon, who had erected enough magical defenses to ward of the worst of the spell’s effects, and the four remaining barghests, cowed and mewling at the foot of their master’s dais. Gemnez, also unscathed, had simply moved further away from the carnage, his great, flabby body dripping with slimy sweat at the effort it had taken him to move so quickly. 

The arcanodaemon, perhaps thinking it had weathered the worst Hedrenatherax had to offer, attempted to cast a spell of its own. The fox-headed fiend uttered the short, grating syllables of an attack spell, and Hedrenatherax was suddenly immolated in a column of green flame. The fire licked harmlessly against the demon lord’s scaly integument, unable to pierce his considerable resistance to heat, and eliciting a savage grin from the archfiend.

“Fire?” Hedrenatherax asked mockingly as the arcanodaemon’s attack sputtered and dissipated, having been absolutely ineffective. “And here I thought you arcanodaemons were smart.” The demon lord shortened his grip on _Dreadskewer_ and hurled the massive spear at the arcanodaemon. The great spear hissed through the air, as if flung from a ballista, catching the arcanodaemon in the back as it turned to flee. _Dreadskewer_ punched through the fox-headed fiend’s body with a spray of black, viscous blood without slowing, continuing its flight to strike the far wall of the chamber some thirty yards distant, burying its cold-iron head in the stone. It lingered there for a fraction of an instant, quivering like a great arrow, and then disappeared with a faint whiff of sulfur to appear again in Hedrenatherax’s gloved left hand.

The arcanodaemon, despite the rather large hole in its midsection, attempted to cast another spell, but managed to utter only a single, blood-flecked cough before collapsing in a ragged, furry heap on the cold stone of the audience chamber. 

The death of the arcanodaemon left only the four barghests, which wanted no part of Hedrenatherax’s ire and were attempting to creep up Yaghur Hod’s dais, closer to their master and his hulking his bodyguard Dyzag. They were halted with a single cool glance from the great ultrodaemon. “Well?” Yaghur Hod asked. “There is your glory,” he said pointing to Hedrenatherax. “Go and take it.”

The barghests, with no other choice, slunk down the steps of the dais to face their doom. Hedrenatherax was waiting for them, grinning with feral delight at yet more creatures to slay. The barghests split into pairs when they reached the foot of the dais, attempting to come at the demon lord from two directions. Hedrenatherax let them move around him, still grinning, _Dreadskewer_ perched over his left shoulder again.

The two barghests to Hedrenatherax’s suddenly dropped to all fours and called upon their natural shapechanging abilities. The fiends’ bodies writhed nastily, bones and muscle convulsed, joints popped and then were grindingly reconfigured for quadrupedal locomotion. Finally, two massive wolf-like creatures stood where the barghests had before, and baying like great hellish wolves, they surged forward. Hedrenatherax met the barghests’ charge with a sweeping strike of _Dreadskewer’s_ shaft, striking one of the fiends flush on the side of its fanged skull and knocking it senseless to the ground. The demon lord followed this attack by swiveling his body to one side, letting the second barghest charge by, its jaws closing on empty air with a drool-splattering snap. Hedrenatherax brought his scythe-arm down in a vicious overhand chop as the barghest sprinted past, cleaving the creatures completely in twain just behind the thick muscles of its shoulders. The barghest came apart in a spray of blood, adding a slick of ropy entrails and black fiendish ichor to the already gore-soaked floor. 

The second pair of barghests, noting their companions failed efforts, resorted to what natural magic they commanded, and suddenly grew to twice their normal size. Nearly the same size as their opponent, the two enlarged barghests moved in warily, careful of Hedrenatherax’s extended reach with _Dreadskewer_. 

Hedrenatherax watched the two barghests circle him, holding _Dreadskewer_ braced against one foot like a pikeman preparing for a cavalry charge. When they had flanked him, Hedrenatherax suddenly lurched forward, throwing his weight towards the barghest in front of him, causing it to recoil away from an expected thrust with _Dreadskewer_. Sensing an opening, the second barghest moved in, hoping to gain a tactical advantage while Hedrenatherax’s momentum carried him away from the attack. The demon lord felt the barghest behind him and grinned, knowing that the beast had fallen for his ruse. In response to the threat from behind, Hedrenatherax slammed his left arm backwards, the joint twisting in a manner that was wholly unnatural, propelling _Dreadskewer’s_ iron butt cap with brutal force into the barghest’s bestial face. Bone crunched, and the beast fell over backwards, clutching the ruins of its face and howling in agony. In the flash of an instant, Hedrenatherax reversed the motion of his weapon, and pistoned his great arm forward, leaning his whole body into the strike to add nearly ten feet of reach to _Dreadskewer’s_ fifteen-foot length. The barghest in front of the demon lord had moved a single step closer, preparing to aid its companion’s attack from the rear. This turned out to be a fatal mistake, as the mere ten feet it had moved, which it perceived to be well out of Hedrenatherax’s range, brought it just close enough for _Dreadskewer’s_ razored tip to puncture it’s right eye socket, piercing the eye and the brain behind it. The barghest shuddered once as Hedrenatherax withdrew his weapon, and then collapsed to the ground. 

Hedrenatherax silenced the cries of the downed barghest behind him with a casual thrust of _Dreadskewer_, while the barghest that had been felled with the spear’s shaft, was dispatched by the demon lord’s great calloused foot thundering down upon it skull, splattering bone fragments and brain matter in all directions.  

“Well done,” Yaghur Hod said coolly, glancing around at the shattered ruins of his court.

Hedrenatherax shrugged. “I’ve had bowel movements that required more effort,” he said sarcastically, returning _Dreadskewer_ to its place across his shoulders.

“Then you should find Dyzag here to be a most fulfilling challenge,” Yaghur Hod said, patting the great nycodaemon on his shoulder. “Bring me the spear, old friend.”

“Gladly,” Dyzag said, removing the four great axes from his weapon harness with a harsh clattering of enchanted steel. The massive nycodaemon then leaped from the dais, his elephantine bulk crashing down like the hammer of doom fifteen feet from the waiting Hedrenatherax. 

In response to Dyzag’s movement, Hedrenatherax brought _Dreadskewer_ into an overhand grip, cocked over his left shoulder, and held his scythe arm low, poised to deliver a brutal underhanded slash. The casual grace with which he had fought the barghests and the rest of Yaghur Hod’s lesser fiends, disappeared, replaced with the icy calm of a creature that had seen a thousand battles and had slain countless creatures, both mighty and insignificant. 

“Are you ready to bleed, demon lord?” Dyzag asked, clashing all four of his axes together with an ear-shattering crash, and moving forward slowly, deliberately.

“As ready as you are, I suspect,” Hedrenatherax returned, moving to his left, circling away from the great nycodaemon to keep the advantage of _Dreadskewer’s_ reach. 

Gemnez, who had watched the slaughter of Yaghur Hod’s court from a safe distance, was grinning and rubbing his fat, eager hands together. He stood some fifty yards from Hedrenatherax and Dyzag as they slowly circled each other, wondering how such powerful creatures could be so easily manipulated.


----------



## Quartz

Excellent!


----------



## Solarious

Ah, blood and gore. I missed you all so. 

Shall be awaiting for the next installment then with great anticipation!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Well worth the wait.  I look forward to the second half.

GW


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Splendid, just splendid. Go, go bad demon !

BD, would Obyriths show up somewhere in the future ?  

And Gemmez is a fool thinking he have any advantage. Being him I would flee while fiends fight and continue "alliance" with Yagru trough letters alone. Sent trough intermediates conviced that they wrote it all on their own. Poor stupid frog devil.


----------



## PallidPatience

Awesome work!

Oh, and I know this is a bit off topic, but have you had any thoughts about a polearm-focussed Master at Arms installment?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

PallidPatience said:
			
		

> Awesome work!
> 
> Oh, and I know this is a bit off topic, but have you had any thoughts about a polearm-focussed Master at Arms installment?




Thanks.

You know, I had planned on doing Master at Arms installments for polearms, just not for awhile, but recently I have gotten a lot of feedback about the product, and a number of people have expressed interest in polearm prestige classess. So, I am going to push the polearms classes to the front of the production line, and you should see them in the next couple of months, after the classes that are already finished are released.

Thanks

BD.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> BD, would Obyriths show up somewhere in the future ?




Technically, they already have. Pazuzu is, in fact, an Obyrith.   

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

Would you believe I had to read this installment over mail?

It seems my school has blocked ENWorld, which means I can't access it using their connection, so it's only because I'm subsribed to the thread that I was able to read it (God bless Gmail!).

Though people did look at me strangely as I regularly make exclamations such as: "Awesome!", "ah, that's nasty!", "Another one bites the dust, it seems" and "Weee... Yugoloth!"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Technically, they already have. Pazuzu is, in fact, an Obyrith.
> 
> BD




Didn't knew that until "FC:I" come out. I wonder who will devour our demon-lord's power. Is Yagru going to risk "chaos-taint" ? Or his methods are even more scoundrelous ? 

BTW, what is up with our favorite prisoner of Pazuzu ?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> BTW, what is up with our favorite prisoner of Pazuzu ?




Heh, I have no idea yet. 

That's the thing about this story, it keeps growing and growing, and taking me in new directions I hadn't orignallly planned on exploring. It's really an organic writing experience, since I am truly making it up as I go along. I _do_ have a solid idea of how the story will end up, but getting there is going to be just as much a surprise for me as it is for you.   

We'll get back to Hazergal in the installment after the next, after I wrap up this mess with Hedrenatherax and Yaghur Hod.

Thanks for reading.

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

By the way, do you plan to compile this story hour into a .pdf when it's finally finished?

If not, may I ask for permission to make such a file (for non-comercial use, obviously), and then post a link here where people might download it?

Thought I might as well get the question out of the way.

Regards,
Need_A_Life


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> By the way, do you plan to compile this story hour into a .pdf when it's finally finished?
> 
> If not, may I ask for permission to make such a file (for non-comercial use, obviously), and then post a link here where people might download it?
> 
> Thought I might as well get the question out of the way.
> 
> Regards,
> Need_A_Life




I'd like to do a PDF when this is all finished. However, I'm not sure if it's kosher to do that, even if it's free, since the story is filled with WoTC proprietary stuff. But the end of this story is a long way off, so I'm not too concerned with a PDF yet. Right now I'm too busy putting out PDFs I _can_ sell.   

When and if I'm ready to put out a PDF, I'll let you know, especially if you are willing to do the work of putting it together.   

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I'd like to do a PDF when this is all finished. However, I'm not sure if it's kosher to do that, even if it's free, since the story is filled with WoTC proprietary stuff. But the end of this story is a long way off, so I'm not too concerned with a PDF yet. Right now I'm too busy putting out PDFs I _can_ sell.
> 
> When and if I'm ready to put out a PDF, I'll let you know, especially if you are willing to do the work of putting it together.
> 
> BD



INAL, but I believe that it's legal to use WotC's concepts for non-comercial use and have already seen a few story-hours in .pdf format.

About putting it all together, that's probably an hour (at max) with this thread in notepad and copy-pasting it into word and then using a converter-program, so that'd be no trouble at all.
Actually, I briefly considered if the font shouldn't be changed to Daedric (a font from The Elderscrolls games, belonging to the demons of that setting), but seeing as how few people can read it and the joke starts to wear thin over the approx. 100 pages I'd guess have already been written, I doubt it'd be anything more than a spoof.

That being said, I understand that you prefer making .pdfs that you can sell for money, which is sort of hard if you've already given people the material for free. Then again, I'm probably one of the poor suckers who'd pay for it... *sigh* my bank account hates me for that kind of thing.


----------



## gavagai

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Right now I'm too busy putting out PDFs I _can_ sell.




Slightly off topic: I'm looking forward to new PDFs you _can_ sell - do you have a place where you talk about current projects / announce new stuff / discuss whether the polearm guy is developed first?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

gavagai said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic: I'm looking forward to new PDFs you _can_ sell - do you have a place where you talk about current projects / announce new stuff / discuss whether the polearm guy is developed first?




Absolutely.

Martin Ralya's Treasure Tables site has a publisher dialogue forum, where I have started threads requesting feedback on both the None so Vile line and the new Master at Arms line. You can find both here:

 Master at Arms discussion
None so Vile discussion 

Additionally, you can always ask questions in the ENWorld publishers forum, or in the press release threads I do for all my products. Here is the press release for the arbalestier:

 Arbalestier Press Release

BD


----------



## Salthorae

Awesome! I haven't checked in the boards for the better part of a year and what do I find? a Metamorphosis update!!

I'ts like Christmas all over again, but in February...


----------



## steev42

Managed to discover this thread yesterday, and have read through it all.  Dirge, you've got a new fan, and I can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

steev42 said:
			
		

> Managed to discover this thread yesterday, and have read through it all.  Dirge, you've got a new fan, and I can't wait for the next installment.




Hey, thanks for checking me out.   

If you don't mind me asking, what lured you in?

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

Probably the title... that's what caught my eye.

But I stuck for the general awesomeness...


----------



## steev42

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for checking me out.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what lured you in?
> 
> BD




Well, it was the top thread listed on the 'recent threads' section on the front page.  I'm not much of a browser, that's how I get to most of my forum reading.  Then, the title, and then the writing.  It was a nice little progression.  Combined with the fact that I'd used a similar idea a few years back (a human fighter in my case--the last time he was run into, was a balor), it just called out for me to read.


----------



## Brogarn

And now that we've read it, we'd like more please.


----------



## Ghostknight

Excellent work as always Blackdirge, but ya know- I really need to read the end of that fight, and see what game Gemnex is actually playing...


----------



## carborundum

*Wow!*

I'm another recent convert (yesterday) and now an addict. Soon my voice will be joined to the hordes already clamouring for an update!

Great, great stuff. I can't wait to read what happens next. The demons and devils are great fun and I love the story's unfolding.

PS: I ended up in the story hour to read Savage Tide stories and get ideas. Once I'd read JollyDoc's entire epos, I started looking for more story fodder. Et voila!


----------



## Sheyd

I look forward to an update.  This is great stuff, a very enjoyable read.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

carborundum said:
			
		

> I'm another recent convert (yesterday) and now an addict. Soon my voice will be joined to the hordes already clamouring for an update!
> 
> Great, great stuff. I can't wait to read what happens next. The demons and devils are great fun and I love the story's unfolding.
> 
> PS: I ended up in the story hour to read Savage Tide stories and get ideas. Once I'd read JollyDoc's entire epos, I started looking for more story fodder. Et voila!




Thanks for checking it out. If you're looking for something else to read, you might try my other story hour. It's just as dark and nasty as this one. =]

Here's the link: An Assassin's Tale

BD


----------



## Mahtave

All right, enough of this second page nonsense...  

BD - where's part two of the battle?  I too want to see how Gemnez will benefit from this...


----------



## Need_A_Life

Give the man a break!

He's delivering the highest quality of writing I've ever experienced for free!

I've read several bestselling fantasy series and they fall horribly short of this story, not only because of technique or composition, but because of the spirit and feeling you can feel being poured into this story.

BlackDirge, with this praise being said I am going to whine a bit, so to once more join the abyssal horde of loyal fans...

When's the update?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Give the man a break!
> 
> He's delivering the highest quality of writing I've ever experienced for free!
> 
> I've read several bestselling fantasy series and they fall horribly short of this story, not only because of technique or composition, but because of the spirit and feeling you can feel being poured into this story.
> 
> BlackDirge, with this praise being said I am going to whine a bit, so to once more join the abyssal horde of loyal fans...
> 
> When's the update?




Thanks for the kind words, but you know, it's not really free. I've promised Pazuzu the souls of all my readers once the story is finished.   

I'm working on the update and trying to fit it in with my freelance stuff and Blackdirge Publishing releases. But I promise, it's on the way.

Thanks for reading.

BD


----------



## Need_A_Life

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words, but you know, it's not really free. I've promised Pazuzu the souls of all my readers once the story is finished.
> 
> I'm working on the update and trying to fit it in with my freelance stuff and Blackdirge Publishing releases. But I promise, it's on the way.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> BD



Be glad you're dealing with demons and not devils... my soul is already promised to Asmodeus...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I think the Demons and Devils actually hire out to angels, the ranking of the souls in dispute.  then, a common system of value is used, to see if a soul double-promised, is compared against who promised the soul, the owner, or some author, and the angels arbitrate the custody battle.

This is all done behind the scenes of course, and no self-respecting Demon or Devil would let on what is happening.  

GW


----------



## Need_A_Life

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I think the Demons and Devils actually hire out to angels, the ranking of the souls in dispute.  then, a common system of value is used, to see if a soul double-promised, is compared against who promised the soul, the owner, or some author, and the angels arbitrate the custody battle.
> 
> This is all done behind the scenes of course, and no self-respecting Demon or Devil would let on what is happening.
> 
> GW



Well...
A soul promised to a devil (of any rank) will appear in the Nine Hells immediately upon death. A soul promised to a demon will have to be retrieved by the demon in question (or one of his underlings).

Thankfully, demons are rarely organized enough to know each and every soul promised to them well enough to know when that soul should be harvested.


----------



## Need_A_Life

*coughs*

I believe I missed an update somewhere?


----------



## Salthorae

See my post in BD's other thread for my commentary 

Here


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Big Announcement!*

Hi all,

I’ve got some pretty exciting news to relate to all of you regarding this storyhour. I just signed a contract with EN Publishing to produce three Dretch to Demon Lord novellas, complete with full-color art, game stats, professional editing, the whole nine yards. The first book will encompass most of what has already been written here, while the second two will continue the story of Hazergal, Hedrenatherax, Gemnez, and all the rest. 

Now, I will of course have to make a number of changes to the story to make it compatible with the SRD, but don’t worry, the changes will in no way compromise the integrity of the story as it’s been written. Only a few characters will require any change at all, and I promise, you’ll barely notice. =]

The bad news, of course, is that I will no longer be able to update the storyhour here in this thread. But the good news is you won’t have to wait three months for a single update, you’ll get 25 updates all at once. =]

Morrus will be making the official announcement soon, but I wanted to tell you guys in person, and answer any questions you might have. 

BD


----------



## carborundum

Wow!

Congratulations, mate! That's . . pretty darn inspiring, really. Nice one!!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Excellent put me down for a full set, signed? Maybe?  Maybe an extra couple of sets for some of my gaming buddies.  Gotta check the discretionary account.

Congrats, when will the first one be out?

GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

carborundum said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> Congratulations, mate! That's . . pretty darn inspiring, really. Nice one!!




Thanks!



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Excellent put me down for a full set, signed? Maybe? Maybe an extra couple of sets for some of my gaming buddies. Gotta check the discretionary account.
> 
> Congrats, when will the first one be out?
> 
> GW




I'll sign anything.   

The first book will be out this summer. No specifics dates yet, but i'm sure they will be announced as the books get closer to release.

BD


----------



## Zaruthustran

Awesome! Now *this* is what the online gamer community is all about. Here's to hoping that we'll see similar announcements from Piratecat, Sagiro, (contact), Jolly Doc, and Sepulchrave. 

-z


----------



## sithramir

Awesome Blackdirge! Can't wait. Hopefully you'll sign my copy as well!

You've already inspired me to try a campaign involving the PC's either having to work their way through hell or being demons or some such depending on what they want to do!


----------



## Justin

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve got some pretty exciting news to relate to all of you regarding this storyhour. I just signed a contract with EN Publishing to produce three Dretch to Demon Lord novellas, complete with full-color art, game stats, professional editing, the whole nine yards. The first book will encompass most of what has already been written here, while the second two will continue the story of Hazergal, Hedrenatherax, Gemnez, and all the rest.
> 
> Now, I will of course have to make a number of changes to the story to make it compatible with the SRD, but don’t worry, the changes will in no way compromise the integrity of the story as it’s been written. Only a few characters will require any change at all, and I promise, you’ll barely notice. =]
> 
> The bad news, of course, is that I will no longer be able to update the storyhour here in this thread. But the good news is you won’t have to wait three months for a single update, you’ll get 25 updates all at once. =]
> 
> Morrus will be making the official announcement soon, but I wanted to tell you guys in person, and answer any questions you might have.
> 
> BD




Congratulations! Such wonderful writing deserves the royal...er...infernal...er...abyssal...treatment.   

Sign me up for a set!

Now get to work on a deal for Grummok! Give the gargoyle some love, too. (Not that he'd return it or anything...)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

I'm amazed, BD !  

Congratulations, and may this be just a ... _beggining_.


----------



## Need_A_Life

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve got some pretty exciting news to relate to all of you regarding this storyhour. I just signed a contract with EN Publishing to produce three Dretch to Demon Lord novellas, complete with full-color art, game stats, professional editing, the whole nine yards. The first book will encompass most of what has already been written here, while the second two will continue the story of Hazergal, Hedrenatherax, Gemnez, and all the rest.
> 
> Now, I will of course have to make a number of changes to the story to make it compatible with the SRD, but don’t worry, the changes will in no way compromise the integrity of the story as it’s been written. Only a few characters will require any change at all, and I promise, you’ll barely notice. =]
> 
> The bad news, of course, is that I will no longer be able to update the storyhour here in this thread. But the good news is you won’t have to wait three months for a single update, you’ll get 25 updates all at once. =]
> 
> Morrus will be making the official announcement soon, but I wanted to tell you guys in person, and answer any questions you might have.
> 
> BD



Oooh! Sign me up for the whole set... (preferrably signed, if possible   )

I am definitively buying this... perhaps even buying an extra copy of the first one to introduce a friend of mine to it properly...

Shipping to Denmark usually costs a fortune, though... that'll be a hit to my shaky finances...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hi all,

Thanks for the positive feedback on the novellas. Hopefully I can deliver all of the juicy, demonic nastiness you've come to expect in this thread, plus maybe a bit more.   

As for signed copies, the books are going to be available as PDFs and POD, so if you buy the POD, I can sign that if you send it to me. I'll be at GenCon this year, so I can sign books there as well.

BD


----------



## Salthorae

I just wanted to chime in on the congrats side BD! This is so awesome for you, and for us, and for pretty much the entire EN community 

Bring it!


----------



## Need_A_Life

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback on the novellas. Hopefully I can deliver all of the juicy, demonic nastiness you've come to expect in this thread, plus maybe a bit more.



Hey, how can we give anything but positive feedback? You've been providing us with this much quality for free and I believe (though I'm not 100%) I told you to try to get it published the moment I'd read it. Now you have and I'm glad for ya!



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> As for signed copies, the books are going to be available as PDFs and POD, so if you buy the POD, I can sign that if you send it to me.



Gonna be hard for us in Denmark, but I'll figure out a way to make something happen...



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I'll be at GenCon this year, so I can sign books there as well.



Oooh... now, for people (like me) who don't live in your country could you give me a date (or a week, whatever) and a location?
I've got a cousin who'll be touring the country for three months starting this saturday, so I might be able to get a deal with him to bring it back for me, signed and all.   

Kindda sad I won't be able to sit in school sneaking into my G-mail and reading the update there (ENWorld is blocked at our school... and their security is too hard to get through for me to bother trying... either that or a .bat file), smiling sadistically as demons (and devils) fight oneanother.


----------



## Ghostknight

Gratz- I'm upset that I'm going to have to pay to read the rest- but this amazing news!  Fantastic going.


----------



## Blacklamb

Holy WOW!

Grats Blackdirge! You can count on Selling 1 copy of each book here, I have loved this series.


Blacklamb


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Hey, how can we give anything but positive feedback? You've been providing us with this much quality for free and I believe (though I'm not 100%) I told you to try to get it published the moment I'd read it. Now you have and I'm glad for ya!




Thanks!




			
				Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Oooh... now, for people (like me) who don't live in your country could you give me a date (or a week, whatever) and a location?
> I've got a cousin who'll be touring the country for three months starting this saturday, so I might be able to get a deal with him to bring it back for me, signed and all.




All the GenCon info you need is right here: http://www.gencon.com/

BD


----------



## Land Outcast

Man, told ya a pair of years ago through email  
Was bound to happen   

I just hope the complete works are available somehow else than netbuying...

If I could get them paperback edition printed in toilet paper at the value of 10 bucks each, that would mean I could get them through amazon. But...
Harakiri will follow if not


----------



## Land Outcast

Would you want your other stuff* compiled in a Word .doc?
Probably you already have it, but I considered it fair to share my compilation of some of your SH work.


*Orc Chieftan, Urg the Unlikely/Half-Ogre Wizard, Myrgle/Adept of Yeenoghu, Grummok and his return


----------



## Balathustrius

Congratulations, Blackdirge!  Good to hear that you're getting the recognition you deserve!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Justin said:
			
		

> Now get to work on a deal for Grummok! Give the gargoyle some love, too. (Not that he'd return it or anything...)




We'll have to see. If people dig the Metamorphosis novels, then who knows what could happen.    



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Would you want your other stuff* compiled in a Word .doc?
> Probably you already have it, but I considered it fair to share my compilation of some of your SH work.




Thanks for the offer, but I have them all on my hard drive. Plus, those would need some serious editing before I would allow them out from under the rock they currently reside beneath. I mean, damn, I think I wrote Hargash like five years ago. 

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Hey ! It's not that "bad", people read it ... don't they ?


----------



## Land Outcast

> those would need some serious editing before I would allow them out from under the rock they currently reside beneath.



Ok... if you say so...

Urg, Hargash, and Myrgle are gems. You won't change my opinion on that  
Of course, an expert gemcutter could *perhaps* transform them into something more   

So, three months for the novellas to come out?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Another good storyhour*

Hey all,

Since I will not be able to update this storyhour in the usual fashion, I wanted to point all of my readers over to another great, fiend-themed storyhour. If you haven't checked it out already, go have a look at Ghostknight's *Rule of Darkness*. It's a good read, and should sate you appetite for fiendish nastiness until I can get these darn novels written.   

BD


----------



## Ghostknight

I am humbled!  Thanks for the giving that recommendation BD!


----------



## amethal

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Now, I will of course have to make a number of changes to the story to make it compatible with the SRD, but don’t worry, the changes will in no way compromise the integrity of the story as it’s been written. Only a few characters will require any change at all, and I promise, you’ll barely notice. =]



I'm worried about Gemnez. He's my favourite character.

I hope making him SRD compatible won't require a major rewrite.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

amethal said:
			
		

> I'm worried about Gemnez. He's my favourite character.
> 
> I hope making him SRD compatible won't require a major rewrite.




Well, you’ve certainly identified the character that will require the most literary gymnastics on my part. But short of actually getting permission to use the paelryion devil from WoTC (an unlikely occurrence), Gemnez is going to have to change somewhat. 

But that said, the change I am making to Gemnez will not affect his personality or his duplicitous nature whatsoever, and will be purely a minor, cosmetic alteration. 

I hope that makes you feel better. 

Now I just have to figure out what I am going to do with Yaghur Hod.   

BD


----------



## karianna

*Yay!*

Very happy to have read the news, it was this SH that inspired me to start writing


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

BD, if You don't mind ... what to do with Yagru ?

Rename it. First. For example it can be named Doh Urgay.  

Or Hkurllab.  

Change it from former Oinoloth (Whatever non OG it is) to something that is EXTACLY the same in essence but under name and backstory that isn't CG stuff. 
I know that You know it already, but couldn't stop myself from trying to be helpful.  

Thus IF You would wish to do it such way:
"Abyss" is a place where fiends are the free ones. Long ago it was tyrranical place, like "Hell" is now ... and tainted by Chaos, unlike "Neutral Lower Planes" that remained "purest".

Long time ago Evil was unified. Under the heel of one Ubertyrant. *Insert Yagru daydreaming sounds, and after people start gouging they ears out*

Then forces of Good kicked his arse and evil-unity was forever shattered. Fiends separated into rabid dogs without leash (Demons and their realms) and rabid dogs on leash (Devils and their realm) fighting for philosophical reasons over the ruined wasteland that was left after shattering evil's unity where fev loyalist fiends still reside, unable to put their differences away ... as usual.

I apologise in advance, but it is all my mind could produce to remain as faithful to Your Yagru as I can.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> BD, if You don't mind ... what to do with Yagru ?
> 
> Rename it. First. For example it can be named Doh Urgay.
> 
> Or Hkurllab.
> 
> Change it from former Oinoloth (Whatever non OG it is) to something that is EXTACLY the same in essence but under name and backstory that isn't CG stuff.
> I know that You know it already, but couldn't stop myself from trying to be helpful.
> 
> Thus IF You would wish to do it such way:
> "Abyss" is a place where fiends are the free ones. Long ago it was tyrranical place, like "Hell" is now ... and tainted by Chaos, unlike "Neutral Lower Planes" that remained "purest".
> 
> Long time ago Evil was unified. Under the heel of one Ubertyrant. *Insert Yagru daydreaming sounds, and after people start gouging they ears out*
> 
> Then forces of Good kicked his arse and evil-unity was forever shattered. Fiends separated into rabid dogs without leash (Demons and their realms) and rabid dogs on leash (Devils and their realm) fighting for philosophical reasons over the ruined wasteland that was left after shattering evil's unity where fev loyalist fiends still reside, unable to put their differences away ... as usual.
> 
> I apologise in advance, but it is all my mind could produce to remain as faithful to Your Yagru as I can.




No problem. I'll take all the help I can get.   

Yaghur Hod is going to be a tough one to replace, but I have an idea that I think will work. It's similar to what you have suggested here, and will allow me to keep Yaghur Hod's role in the story intact, even if I have to change him a bit. 

Luckily, I don't have to worry about him until book 2, which will give me plenty of time to refine my idea.

BD


----------



## Justin

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> No problem. I'll take all the help I can get.
> 
> Yaghur Hod is going to be a tough one to replace, but I have an idea that I think will work. It's similar to what you have suggested here, and will allow me to keep Yaghur Hod's role in the story intact, even if I have to change him a bit.
> 
> Luckily, I don't have to worry about him until book 2, which will give me plenty of time to refine my idea.
> 
> BD



How about an Advanced Ascetic Paragon Nymph Druid / Apostle of Peace / Beloved of Valarian? 
Or an Advanced Paragon Gloom Rogue / Fighter / Shadowblade / Void Incarnate?  

Hmmm....I wonder who would win in a conflict between those two.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I am humbled!  Thanks for the giving that recommendation BD!




No problem. I'm just glad to see that your readership in increasing. You deserve it.

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Therfore I officially give You permission to use my stuff. Just sign this _innocent_ document prepared by my lawyer. Tradition demands blood ... but ink would suffice.  

Anyway I'm alvays glad to help, as I got abudance of ideas bubbling in my head ... my problem is with clothing them in words. As long as I can help, You can exploit my ideas as much as You want. Just ask what You need.   
I exploit Your view on demonkind to shape my Campaign World Cosmology.


----------



## Angcuru

I need more!  Very intriguing story, great characters, and I LOVE the attention to detail, especially in combat.  I just loved reading this while running my Black Metal playlist, good times.  More.  Soooon.  Please?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I need more!  Very intriguing story, great characters, and I LOVE the attention to detail, especially in combat.  I just loved reading this while running my Black Metal playlist, good times.  More.  Soooon.  Please?




Oh, there's more on the way alright.   

Look here

I'm a big death/black metal fan myself, and many of the installments of Dretch to Demon Lord are inspired by the musical stylings of Morbid Angel, Slayer, Entombed, Inflames, and so on.

BD


----------



## Dr. NRG

Congrats, amigo!  You've been working your arse off for years and deserve more recognition than even your loyal messageboard fans can provide.  Well done.

NRG


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Dr. NRG said:
			
		

> Congrats, amigo!  You've been working your arse off for years and deserve more recognition than even your loyal messageboard fans can provide.  Well done.
> 
> NRG




NRG, how the hell are you man? Good to hear from you.

Shoot me an email sometime. I''d love to hear how you're doing out there in Boston.

blackdirge@hotmail.com


----------



## Pyrex

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> As for signed copies, the books are going to be available as PDFs and POD, so if you buy the POD, I can sign that if you send it to me. I'll be at GenCon this year, so I can sign books there as well.
> 
> BD




Since you're already publishing electronically (pdf) have you put any thought into making them available in one of the various eBook formats (ex: Microsoft Reader)?

Baen does something similar, publishing some works for free through the linked site and others as purchased downloads from Webscriptions.

I'll be buying a copy regardless as I just can't leave the story unfinished, but if I could take it with me on my PPC-Phone that'd be even better.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Since you're already publishing electronically (pdf) have you put any thought into making them available in one of the various eBook formats (ex: Microsoft Reader)?
> 
> Baen does something similar, publishing some works for free through the linked site and others as purchased downloads from Webscriptions.
> 
> I'll be buying a copy regardless as I just can't leave the story unfinished, but if I could take it with me on my PPC-Phone that'd be even better.




Well, the decision as to what format the books are published in is not mine to make. But that said, you might consider forwarding your suggestion over to Morrus.

BD


----------



## Angcuru

Can I have one printed on the skins pulled from the dead, shrieking bones of my enemies?


----------



## Pyrex

Well, it's going to be available Print on Demand, so I suppose if you provided your own skins...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Cover Art*

Hey all,

Check out the cover art for the first book.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3488568&postcount=19

I think the artist nailed Pyrak and Hedrenatherax.

BD


----------



## Quartz

Cool!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Argh! Epic Stat Blocks*

Man, I'd forgotten how gnarly epic stat blocks can be. Not that I mind doing them, but damn, Hazergal's stat block is two frickin' pages. =]

But it's nice to finally put the characters into D20 terms, and I think you guys are gonna dig what I've done with Pyrak, Hazergal, and all the rest. 

BD


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Ok, I like what you have to say and write, but do you have to be such a big tease about it?

GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Ok, I like what you have to say and write, but do you have to be such a big tease about it?
> 
> GW




Yup.


----------



## Quartz

Just a suggestion, but how about doing what the author of Errant Story does? Once the book has been on the market for a while - perhaps when book #2 comes out - serialise book #1 here, a bit at a time.


----------



## Morrus

Quartz said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion, but how about doing what the author of Errant Story does? Once the book has been on the market for a while - perhaps when book #2 comes out - serialise book #1 here, a bit at a time.




You haven't actually read this Story Hour, then?


----------



## Quartz

Alright then, for Book 2 with Book 3. 

Besides, I'm sure the original text is going to be revamped.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Update*

Ok folks, book 1 is done, edited, and according to Morrus, in the layout stage. 

Oh, and becasue editors never get the praise they deserve, I just want to say that Jeremy Forbing has done a hell of a job editing the first book. My prose has never looked better.

In addition to the novel, I've included tons of crunchy bits to go along with the story, including full stats for all the major characters, and a few of the minor ones too.   

I'm hard at work on book 2 now (The Tides of Chaos), trying to figure out which major character to kill off next. 

Just kidding...maybe.   

BD


----------



## Angcuru

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Ok folks, book 1 is done, edited, and according to Morrus, in the layout stage.
> 
> Oh, and becasue editors never get the praise they deserve, I just want to say that Jeremy Forbing has done a hell of a job editing the first book. My prose has never looked better.
> 
> In addition to the novel, I've included tons of crunchy bits to go along with the story, including full stats for all the major characters, and a few of the minor ones too.
> 
> I'm hard at work on book 2 now (The Tides of Chaos), trying to figure out which major character to kill off next.
> 
> Just kidding...maybe.
> 
> BD



Awesome.  Can't wait to see it in all its glory .


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

that's my Blackdirge !!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Virgin Territory*

Well, I've finally gotten to the point where I'm writing all new material rather than just revising what's here in the story hour. I'm 7 chapters into Tides of Chaos and things are shaping up much differently that I had originally planned. 

Writing the novels on a deadline had forced me to - gasp! - get organized and do an outline for books two and three. It's kind of nice having an idea of what each chapter is going to look like rather than writing it on the fly, which is how the story hour took shape.

Book two will feature all the characters from the first book plus the additional of two more major players. Fans of the story hour can probably guess one, and the other I think will be a bit of a surprise, especially for Hazergal.   

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Teaser.   

And if they bother You more, just ask ... and my demonic hordes will _force_ them ! 

P.S. Hope that organisation didn't hurt Your excellent imagination ?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Hope that organisation didn't hurt Your excellent imagination ?




No, quite the opposite actually. The structure allows me to be more creative. I can focus my imagination on fleshing out the concepts in the outline rather than always attempting be super-creative on the fly. Plus, as the story gets bigger and bigger, it helps me keep track of everything and allows me to avoid continutiy problems. 

BD


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Preview*

Hey guys,

You can check out a sample chapter from Tides of Chaos (book 2) right here:

Sample Chapter

BD


----------



## Mahtave

Nice BlackDirge, very nice!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Back to tease us some more.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

Rikandur is pleased.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Rikandur is pleased.




Well, that's the idea.   

BD


----------



## pogre

BD,

Forgive me for posting this - I cannot access my PM right now. Perhaps my account has run out? Who knows?

Good work. 

I am really looking forward to this book!

pogre

edit: took out typos


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> BD,
> 
> Forgive me for posting this - I cannot access my PM right now. Perhaps my account has run out? Who knows?
> 
> Good work. I know you have editors, but let me be rude and point out a typo or two I noticed:
> 
> pogre




Thanks, Pogre. 

I don't think the sample chapter was given anything but a cursory edit. I'm sure the typos you caught, along with anything else, will be addressed in the final version.

BD


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Opinions?*

Hey guys,

I'm curious to know what some of you, especially my long time readers, think of the novel adaptation for book 1. How do you think the story reads as a novella? 

Personally, I think the first novel was the most challenging to write, simply because it encompassed three years of writing, and the styilistic changed that happened within that time. The next books have been approached as pure novels, and I think they will be much tighter as a result.

Anyway, I was looking back over this thread and at the comments you guys have left, and I just want to say thanks for all the kind words and encouragment sent my way over the years. I often find myself returning to this thread when I have an off day or run into writer's block, and reading the comments here always gets me going again.   

BD


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm curious to know what some of you, especially my long time readers, think of the novel adaptation for book 1. How do you think the story reads as a novella?
> 
> BD





Hey BD! Well, my deluxe hardcopy arrived from LuLu only yesterday, so I can't give you a full report right now, but I was very pleased by the first 20+ pages and skimming through the bonus content. I promise to come back here when finished. Can't wait for #2 deluxe! 

I will say that some of those stat-blocks were way higher CR's than I had imagined, but that's definitely not a bad thing... In fact you got my old create juices flowing thinking about a campaign theme where I can actually use this crunch...  Some ( necessary I know ) changes do seem a bit off the wall ( an advanced horned demon in make-up? ) but make for interesting reading. 

Cheers,

BFG


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Book 2 blurb*

Hey all, book two is done, and it is in the hands of the editor. If you weren't aware, there's a sample chapter available; there's a link to it a few posts back. 

Here's the back cover blurb for book 2, which gives a few hints about the story.

*Dark forces gather…

Now a powerful demon in his own right, the former archmage Hazergal Redfist has become immersed in the brutal politics of the Abyss. With each fiendish transformation wrought upon his body, he gains more power, yet loses another vital piece of his humanity. Allied with the rogue devil Gemnez and an infamous abyssal ruler, Hazergal continues to unlock the mystery of his destiny and harness the awesome power slumbering within him. 

But now an ancient evil has been released from an eons-long imprisonment, and the lower planes are threatened with a power of godlike proportions. The battle lines are drawn, and Hazergal, along with a number of unlikely allies, must thwart the machination of an enemy as old as the multiverse itself. 

As the threat of a plane-spanning war looms, a specter from Hazergal’s past appears, and he must choose between his thirst for vengeance and the familiar trappings of the life he left behind.* 


I've just started writing book 3, and I'm still trying to figure out how to wrap up this lower planar mess I've made.


----------



## Stegger

Do you know what date it will be released?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Stegger said:
			
		

> Do you know what date it will be released?




Well, the book is finished, and it's in the hands of the editor now. I'm not sure how long that process is going to take; it took a little over a month last time. As soon as I have a firm release date, I'll post it here. I'm sure Morrus will announce it as well.

BD


----------



## Stegger

Thanks! 
I am really looking forward to it


----------



## Morrus

We're shooting for sometime in November.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Stegger said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I am really looking forward to it




Cool. Be sure to check out the sample chapter that was posted, if you haven't already.

Here's the link: Sample Chapter

BD


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Cool. Be sure to check out the sample chapter that was posted, if you haven't already.
> 
> Here's the link: Sample Chapter
> 
> BD




No, I won't torment myself.  It will have to be as part of the book, which I am sure I'll have trouble putting down.

GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Another taste of book II*

Hi all, I thought I would give you all another little preview of book 2. This time its a piece of art from Erik Nowak, who also did a lot fof the art in book 1. This illustration shows the final resting place of Pyrak.   







That's really just the tip of the iceburg for art. Some of the stuff Hunter and Erik are producing for book II is simply breathtaking. 

Well, back to writing. I'm halfway done with book III, and I'm still trying to decide which major character to kill off next. Kidding...maybe.   

BD


----------



## Rikandur Azebol

You are truly _vile_ Blackdirge.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Daemon preview*

Hey all, here's another little preview of the second book. This one's a bit meatier, however.

Since daemons are a major part of books two and three, I've had to get a bit creative since yugo..I mean daemons are not OGL. =] So, Ive created a number of daemonic races from whole cloth, and statted them up as brand new monsters. Book one features the bat-like azodaemons, and book two will feature the furtive cryptodaemons and sorcerous cacodaemons. There's even more new daemons for book three. 

So, anyway, here a sneak peak at the cryptodaemon. Below is the full write-up for this new fiend. I've only given this one a quick proofreading (it hasn't been through the editor yet), so please forgive any errors you might find.


BD

_____________________________________________________________________________

_Like a strange insectoid centaur, this creature combines a chitinous lower abdomen with a vaguely anthropomorphic upper body. Four multi-jointed arms jut from the segmented torso, each ending in a prehensile claw, and six spindly legs support the beetle-like lower body. The beast’s head vaguely resembles that of a praying mantis, although its mandibles are much longer, serrated, and drip a foul green fluid. A merciless intelligence gleams in each massive, multifaceted eye, and the creature has a decidedly fiendish cast._ 

*Cryptodaemon 	CR 5*
Always NE Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar)
*Init* +8; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft; Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Abyssal, Infernal, telepathy 100 ft.
_________________________________________________________
*AC* 18, touch 14, flat-footed 18; uncanny dodge
(+4 Dex, +2 natural, +2 armor)
*hp* 22 (4 HD); *DR* 5/good
*Immune* poison
*Resist* cold 10, fire 10, electricity 10; SR 13
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +8, *Will* +6
_________________________________________________________
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Melee* cold iron short sword +6 (1d6+1/19-20) and 3 cold iron short swords +6 (1d6/19-20) and bite +3 (1d4 plus poison)
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +9 (1d8/19-20)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +5
*Attack Actions* expert flanker, sneak attack +2d6
*Special Actions* hide in plain sight, poison, summon daemon
*Combat Gear* _potion of cat’s grace, potion of sneak_
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 8th)
3/day – _invisibility, silence_ (DC 14)
1/day – _greater magic weapon_
_________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 18, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 14
*SQ* daemon traits
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Multi-Weapon FightingB, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +6, Bluff +9, Climb +16, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 acting), Jump +10, Intimidate +4, Hide +15, Listen +9, Move Silently +15, Search +8, Spot +9, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks), Tumble +13 
*Possessions* combat gear plus 4 cold iron short swords, masterwork leather armor, masterwork light crossbow, 20 bolts
*Advancement* 5-8 (Medium); 9-12 (Large)
_________________________________________________________
*Expert Flanker (Ex):* Cryptodaemons are quite adept at attacking foes from surprise or from behind. When flanking, a cryptodaemon gains a +3 to hit, and any weapon or natural attack it uses while flanking is considered to have the keen weapon special ability, doubling its critical threat range.
*Hide in Plain Sight (Su):* A cryptodaemon can use the Hide skill even while being observed. As long as it is within 10 feet of some sort of shadow, the daemon can hide itself from view in the open without having anything to actually hide behind.
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 1d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Sneak Attack (Ex):* A cryptodaemon can make a sneak attack like a rogue, dealing an extra 2d6 points of damage whenever a foe is denied his or her Dexterity bonus, or when the cryptodaemon is flanking.
_*Summon Daemon (Sp):*_ Once per day, a cryptodaemon can attempt to summon another cryptodaemon with a 30% chance of success. This is the equivalent of a 2nd-level spell.
*Skills:* Cryptodaemons have a +4 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks. A cryptodaemon has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.

Cryptodaemons are minor fiends native to the planes of Gehenna and Hades.  They often act as scouts and spies in the service of more powerful fiends, or in the eternal conflict between the Abyss and the Nine Hells.

*Strategies and Tactics*

Cryptodaemons always operate in groups of three or more, using group tactics such as flanking and even grappling to neutralize opponents. They are most often employed as spies and assassins, and most cryptodaemons will avoid a pitched battle if it endangers their mission.

Furtive and underhanded, cryptodaemons prefer to attack with the element of surprise. A cryptodaemon typically opens combat from the safety of an _invisibility_ spell, hoping to catch an opponent unaware. Groups of cryptodaemons flank their foes, making excellent use of their five attacks augmented with sneak attack damage. Against tougher foes, a cryptodaemon uses _greater magic weapon_ to improve its chances of hitting a target, and bite attacks to weaken and erode an enemy’s combat effectiveness.

Moat cryptodaemons carry light crossbows or shortbows in addition to their short swords, and do not hesitate to pepper an enemy with missile fire if the opportunity arises. 


*Sample Encounter* 

Cryptodaemons are often encountered in groups of between 3 and 6 individuals. These small squads are employed on assassination missions, especially against weaker mortals that have angered more powerful daemons. Additionally, cryptodaemon squads serve as mercenary scouts and spies in both the Infernal and Abyssal armies.
*Cryptodaemon Assassination Squad (EL 8):* This assassination squad consists of four cryptodaemons, each well versed in the tactics of ambush and murder. This squad has worked together before and is familiar enough with one another’s tactics that they can operate easily as a single, cohesive enemy.

*Ecology*

Cryptodaemons are one of the older races of daemon-kind, and are one of the most commonly encountered away from the lower planes. Neutral evil petitioners that have served the cause of true evil in life are sometimes made into cryptodaemons as a reward for their service. 

Unlike many daemons, which must be created from the soul stuff of mortal petitioners, cryptodaemons can reproduce naturally. Each cryptodaemon is asexual and once every 7 years can lay a clutch of up to a dozen small, leathery eggs. These eggs are guarded closely by the parent cryptodaemon until they hatch, at which point the newly birthed daemons are left to fend for themselves. The ability to reproduce in this manner allows for huge numbers of the lesser fiends, and they can be found in massive hordes upon the planes of Gehenna and Hades. 
*Environment:* Cryptodaemons are native to both Gehenna and Hades, and like most daemons, can also be found in the Nine Hells and the Abyss serving as mercenaries in the eternal conflict between demon and devil. In addition, cryptodaemons are often sent to the Prime Material Plane to deal with mortals that have offended powerful daemon lords.
*Physical Characteristics:* An average cryptodaemon stands a bit over 5 feet in height and is roughly 7 feet long. It is light for its size, and weighs just over 100 pounds. Cryptodaemons are a mottled green in color, with black claws and mandibles.

*Society*

Cryptodaemons are very social daemons and get along well with one another. They share a limited group mind, which allows for instant communication between individuals, and makes them more effective in combat. Cryptodaemons value stealth over brawn, and their leaders are typically individuals with rogue and/or assassin levels. 

The most important aspect of cryptodaemon life is the ghoroka, the small squad that every cryptodaemon seeks to be a part of. Each ghoroka consists of between 3 and 6 members, and each focuses on a certain task, usually scouting or assassination. The ghoroka is led by the most skilled member of the group, usually an advanced cryptodaemon or one with rogue or assassin levels. 

Cryptodaemons measure their status and worth by the ghoroka they belong to, and there is no greater shame in cryptodaemon society than to be cast out of one’s ghoroka. Individual cryptodaemons will quickly go mad and become suicidal if they are unable to join another ghoroka within a few weeks. 

*Typical Treasure* 

Cryptodaemons value magical items that enhance stealth or agility, and most of their individual items will be _potions of sneak_ and _cat’s grace_, or occasionally, a minor magical item, such as a _cloak of elvenkind_. Cryptodaemons have standard treasure for the CR, or about 1,200 gp.

*For Player Characters*

A cryptodaemon can be summoned with a _summon monster V_ or a higher level summon monster spell. Spellcasters summoning cryptodaemons typically cast _summon monster VI_ or _summon monster VII_ to gain two or more of the lesser fiends, as they are more effective in small groups. Treat a cryptodaemon as if it were on the 5th-level list of the Summon Monster table in the PHB.

*Cryptodaemons with Class Levels*

A cryptodaemon’s favored class is rogue, and more powerful individuals will often take levels in assassin as well. Cryptodaemons occasionally become clerics of whatever daemon lord they serve, strengthening their ghoroka with divine magic. A cryptodaemon cleric has access to the death, darkness, and evil domains.
*Spell Resistance:* A cryptodaemon has spell resistance equal to 13 + 1 per class level.
*Level Adjustment:* +4


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey guys,

I just wanted to point out that the deluxe version of the first book, the one with all the stats, art, and extras, is on sale (along with everything else) for 1.99. So, if you were wondering about all the stats and backgrounds for all the characters, but didn't want to shell out the 12.99 for the deluxe book, this is great opportunity for you. I think the 1.99 is well worth the 40 extra pages of material, plus all the art, even if you already own the novel version.

So check it out: Death of a Demon Lord: Deluxe Version

BD


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to point out that the deluxe version of the first book, the one with all the stats, art, and extras, is on sale (along with everything else) for 1.99. So, if you were wondering about all the stats and backgrounds for all the characters, but didn't want to shell out the 12.99 for the deluxe book, this is great opportunity for you. I think the 1.99 is well worth the 40 extra pages of material, plus all the art, even if you already own the novel version.
> 
> So check it out: Death of a Demon Lord: Deluxe Version
> 
> BD




Ordered, just need to download it.  Thanks, um, you have a lot more stuff out, than I knew about.  is there a mailing list or something?

GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Ordered, just need to download it.  Thanks, um, you have a lot more stuff out, than I knew about.  is there a mailing list or something?
> 
> GW




Yeah, I've been sending out release announcements and coupons. I'm sorry, I assumed you were on the list. Do you have the "no vendor mail" option checked at RPGNOW? That's how I compile my mailing list, from past customers. Just shoot me an email and I'll add you.

BD


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I probably do, I'll go check my settings, and send you a message.

GW


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I probably do, I'll go check my settings, and send you a message.
> 
> GW



 My contact info looked open, even my E-mail said to show it.  I sent you an E-mail anyway just in case.  

Thanks,
GW


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*The waiting is the hardest part.*

Well, I'm in the home stretch of book three. Got about four chapters left to write that will deal with the culmination of the entire story. There'a couple of surprises in the last book that I hope no one will see coming.   

The thing that kind of sucks now is when I write a chapter I'm satisifed with, I have the overwhelming urge to run out here and post it. I find myself craving that lovely, instant validation that only a message board story hour can provide. I'm just gonna have to start another one once I'm done with Metamorphosis and the upcoming Grummok project.   

However, I've been given pretty much free reign to post previews of the upcoming books, so with that in mind, what would you guys like to see? More monsters, more art, sample chapters? Let me know, and I'll try my best to accomdate.  

Also, I want to point all of you to a thread I started called: Pimp a *New* story hour. Basically, the idea here is to give some props to some of the new or underrated authors here. So if you're reading a newer story hour you like, go out to the this thread and reccomend it, then go and give that stroy hour an "attaboy" bump. 

BD


----------



## Sheyd

Heya Blackdirge, love to get your book but alas neither Drivethru nor paypal like my prepaid credit card, Musta screwed up something when I loaded it, oh well, hopefully I can figure out a way to get it.  I loved the Story Hour and really want to see the conclusion.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Almost done!*

I'm working on the final chapter of book 3, and it's gonna be one wild, gigantic, bitch of a chapter. Imagine the Battle of Pelennor Fields (Return of the King) with daemons vs. demons, instead of orcs vs. humans.   

BD


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Big Nasty Preview!*

Hi all, book three is done. So, I thought I would give you guys a sneak peak at one of the big bads that will be menacing Hazergal and co. Those of you who are familiar with my old suped-up monster thread might note some similarities between this thing and another super powerful monster i did.   

_____________________________________________________________________________

_This mountain of scaly horror stands fifty feet tall, and its head is a nightmarish lump that is all toothy maw and great, lantern-like eyes. Its arms are long, multi-jointed, and tipped with massive three-fingered claws, easily capable of scooping up a giant with little effort. As it moves toward you, its shape wavers, and just for an instant you see something writhe and pulsate beneath its skin, something too horrible to even contemplate._ 


*Abu Hol “The Beast” * *(CR 60)*
NE Colossal Outsider (Abomination, Evil, Extraplanar)
*Init* +14; *Senses* blindsight 500 ft., darkvision 500 ft, _true seeing_; Listen +112, Spot +112
*Language* Abyssal, Celestial, Infernal, telepathy 1,000 ft.
_______________________________________________________________________
*AC* 82, touch 12, flat-footed 72; Dodge
(-8 size, +10 Dex, +70 natural)
*hp* 2,900 (100 HD), regeneration 40; *DR* 30/epic 
*Immune* ability damage, ability drain, acid, disease, electricity, energy drain, fire, mind-affecting effects, petrification, poison, polymorphing
*Resist* cold 20, sonic 20; SR 75
Fort +78, Ref +68, Will +65
*Weakness* Sigil of Naggath-Orguul
_______________________________________________________________________
*Speed* 60 ft. (12 squares), climb 30 ft.
*Melee* Bite +141 melee (16d6+30/15–20/x3) and 2 horns +141 melee (8d8+15) and 2 claws +141 melee (8d8+15) and tail slap +141 melee (8d6+15) or
*Melee* 25 tentacle rakes +141 (3d8+30)
*Space* 30 ft.; *Reach* 20 ft. (40 ft. with tentacles)
*Base Atk* +100; *Grp* +146
*Attack Actions* Awesome Blow, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Dire Charge, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Power Attack, augmented critical, frightful presence, improved grab, rotting constriction, swallow whole
*Special Actions* horrid form
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 60th)
At will – _blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow_
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 70, Dex 31, Con 50, Int 25, Wis 24, Cha 27
*SQ* abomination traits, constant insight, nondetection
*Feats* Alertness, Awesome Blow, Blind Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improve Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack (tentacle rake), Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Epic Feats* Devastating Critical (bite), Dire Charge, Epic Fortitude, Epic Reflexes, Epic Toughness (5), Epic Will, Improved Combat Reflexes, Overwhelming Critical (bite)
*Skills* Bluff +111, Climb +141, Concentration +123, Diplomacy +115, Disguise +8 (+10 acting), Hide +97, Intimidate +113, Knowledge (arcana) +110, Knowledge (the planes) +110, Listen +112, Move Silently +113, Search +110, Sense Motive +110, Spellcraft +112, Spot +112, Survival +7 (+9 following tracks, +9 on other planes), Swim +133
_______________________________________________________________________
*Augmented Critical (Ex):* Abu Hol’s bite threatens a critical hit on a natural attack roll of 18–20, dealing triple damage on a successful critical hit. This has been further enhanced by the Improved Critical feat.
*Constant Insight (Su):* Abu Hol makes all its attacks with a +15 insight bonus. It is not affected by the miss chance that applies to attacks against a concealed target.
*Frightful Presence (Su):* Abu Hol can inspire terror by charging or attacking. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 68 Will save or become shaken, remaining in that condition as long as they remain with 60 feet of the abomination.
*Horrid Form (Su):* At will, Abu Hol can take the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass, but all its abilities remain unchanged despite the alien appearance. Changing shape is a standard action. Non-outsiders viewing this transformation and Abu Hol’s true form must make a DC 68 Will save or be permanently _feebleminded_. Nothing short of a _wish_, _miracle_, or direct divine intervention can restore a stricken creature to sanity.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* If Abu Hol hits an opponent smaller than it with a tentacle or bite attack it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can either use rotting constriction (with a tentacle) or try to swallow the foe the following round (with a bite).
*Nondetection (Su):* Abu Hol resists detection, and is treated as if affected by a _nondetection_ spell (CL 60th).
*Regeneration (Ex):* No form of attack deals lethal damage to Abu Hol, and it cannot be truly slain by any force known to this reality. However, Abu Hol can be severely weakened by the _sigil of Naggath-Orguul_, a powerful and obscure spell that summons forth a mighty flaming sigil in the shape of a five-pointed star surrounding a flaming eye. In the presence of the sigil Abu Hol cannot regenerate, loses its spell resistance and damage reduction, and when it is reduced to 0 hit points (no small task in itself) it is banished back to its tomb in Hades.
*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once Abu Hol has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, Abu Hol regains 10 lost hit points.
*Swallow Whole (Ex):* Abu Hol can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of Huge or smaller size by making a successful grapple check. Once inside, the opponent must make a DC 80 Fortitude saving throw every round or be destroyed, utterly and irrevocably by the terrible energies contained with the horrid abomination. Creatures destroyed in this manner ore truly gone, and cannot be brought back to life by any means, at least any known to this reality. 

A swallowed creature can cut its way out by dealing 100 points of damage to Abu Hol’s innards (AC 45). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out.

Abu Hol’s gullet can hold 2 Huge, 8 Large, 32 Medium, 128 Small, or 512 Tiny or smaller creatures. However, since victims are often utterly consumed, there is no limit to the amount of creatures Abu Hol can devour.

Abu Hol is a remnant from a time when true madness and chaos ruled the multiverse. It is one of the lesser scions of a race of eldritch fiends that left this multiverse for the realms of outer darkness long ago. It now slumbers in a forgotten tomb on the plane of Hades, awakening only at the whim of powerful daemon lords who know the proper spells and rituals to control it.

*Background*

In the beginning, the multiverse was a seething void of chaos, a hostile, yet fertile, firmament whereupon anything might take root and germinate. As the reality we now began to take shape, layering itself into the first primal planes of existence, what is now called Hades, and its direct opposite, Elysium, it attracted the attention of vast and alien minds from outside our reality. 

These eldritch beings seeped down from ineffable realms of madness and claimed the barren, gloom-haunted wastes of Hades as their own. For eons untold these colossal entities ruled the multiverse uncontested, warring with one another on occasion for reasons mortal minds can only guess at. There is not written history of this primordial era, but later daemonic historians, especially the enigmatic Naggath-Orguul, describe a great cataclysm that drove these ancient beings back into the outer dark. Naggath-Orguul believed that this cataclysm was simply the further spread of the multiverse and the rise of other sentient creatures. As this reality took shape and grew, the elder fiends were forced to withdraw, as the bizarre, alien matter they were composed of became unstable in the growing wake of order, light, and reason. 

Eventually, the elder fiends departed our reality en masse, leaving only those few that had become tainted by our reality, and therefore unable to leave. The race of daemons that inherited Hades learned where these few abandoned abomination slept, and found that they could harness their power. It was Naggath-Orguul, the one time advisor to Yaghur Hod, who discovered the secret of controlling these ancient beings, and it was he that designed the sigil that could bind them and render them tractable to the will of another. 

Unfortunately, Naggath-Orguul was devoured by one of the slumbering entities, the thing that is now known as Abu Hol, or simply “The Beast,” when he attempted to awaken it However, his master, the powerful Yaghur Hod, perfected his servant’s method, and managed to yoke Abu Hol to his will. He used the great beast to assault Elysium, and later awakened it again when he sought to conquer the Abyss. 

Although a lesser member of his terrible race, Abu Hol still ranks among the most powerful entities in the multiverse. So powerful is the slumbering behemoth that it has influenced the minds of mortals for thousands of years, as its terrible dreams of hunger and madness echo through the ether to reach certain receptive minds on the Prime Material Plane. This has allowed cults devoted to the ancient fiend to spring up in a number of cultures; however, those that choose to worship Abu Hol receive no benefit from it, as the Beast cannot grant spells. It was one of these horrid cults that gave the creature the name it is most often called by, Abu Hol, or the Father of Terror. 

There are rumors that Abu Hol was awakened between Yaghur Hod’s assault on Elysium and his recent freedom of the Guardinal’s prison. A number of minor deities are reported to have been slain and devoured by a terrible beast fitting Abu Hol’s description, and the terrible monster known as the tarrasque is purported to be a lesser offspring of the mighty fiend. The truth of these rumors is, however, in question, although there is enough circumstantial evidence to lend them some credence. 

*Strategies and Tactics*

Only madness and death awaits anyone unfortunate enough to actually face Abu Hol in direct combat. There is nothing short of a greater god that can check The Beast’s power, and it is truly immortal, proof against all threats this reality has to offer. Only the sigil of Naggath-Orguul can strip Abu Hol of a portion of its power, rendering it vulnerable to banishment back to Hades.

In its material from, that of the great, reptilian monstrosity, Abu Hol begins combat by charging and attempting to bite and swallow as many creatures as possible. If an opponent is simply too large to swallow, the elder fiend will dismember it asunder with tooth and claw for easier devouring. When forced into its true form, a vast tentacular mass that is utterly horrifying to look upon, Abu Hol will snatch up enemies with its tentacles and then drain them of vitality with its rotting constriction ability. 

Abu Hol has no use of complex tactics, and will simply attack relentlessly until its opponent is dead and devoured, or it is banished. Only the appearance of the sigil of Naggath-Orguul forces it to pay any attention to a particular target, as it attempts to quickly destroy any creature casting the long and complicated spell. 

*Sigil of Naggath-Orguul*
*Necromancy*
*Level:* Clr 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S
*Cost:* 1d8 damage to all ability scores
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes 
*Range:* 0 ft.; see text
*Effect:* One symbol
*Duration:* One minute/level 
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This powerful spell summons forth a great blazing symbol in the shape of a five-pointed star surrounding a flaming eye. It can be nearly any size the caster wishes (from 5 to 50 feet in diameter) and hovers in front of him at a distance of 5 feet. The symbol affects only creatures with the abomination subtype, rendering them easier to damage and defeat. Any abomination within long range (400 ft. + 40 ft./caster level) that can see the sigil is affected by its power, and loses all spell resistance and damage reduction, and cannot regenerate or use fast healing. 

_Sigil of Naggath-Orguul_ is an exceedingly difficult and dangerous spell to cast. Upon completion of the spell, the caster suffers 1d8 points of ability damage to all ability scores. In addition, if the spell is interrupted during casting for any reason, the caster must make a DC 25 Fortitude save or suffer 2d8 points of ability damage to all ability scores.


----------



## Quartz

Nicely nasty! So when do we get to see Hol himself?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Quartz said:
			
		

> Nicely nasty! So when do we get to see Hol himself?




Thanks. Abu Hol appears in book three. Book two should be released soon, but I'll have to check with Morrus for an exact date. 

But fear not, you guys have around 150,000 words of demony goodness to go through in the next two books. If that were broken down into story hour terms, it would be like 50 updates. 

I'm now completely done with the writing, and as much as I love this story, I think I have had enough of demons, devils, and daemons for awhile. I'm really looking forward to moving on to my next big writing project.   

BD


----------



## justinsluder

Would you next masterpiece be about a certain gargoyle assassin?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

justinsluder said:
			
		

> Would you next masterpiece be about a certain gargoyle assassin?




There is a very high probabilty of that very thing.


----------



## justinsluder

*Monty Burns*  Excellent *Monty Burns*

I can't wait!


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> There is a very high probabilty of that very thing.



*machoman* Oooooooo yeah! *machoman*
I love me some gargoyle!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Coupons!*

Hey guys,

Morrus has magnanimously offered my faithful readers some coupons on the PDF versions of _Tides of Chaos_ and _Death of a Demon Lord_. Here are the RPGNOW coupon links:

*Death of a Demon Lord - $1.00 off*
*Death of a Demon Lord (Deluxe Edition) - $2.00 off*
*Tides of Chaos - $1.00 off*

BD


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I would have bought them without, but I won't complain about the coupons.  Thanks BD, and thanks Morrus.

GW


----------



## hewligan

I just finished book 1. Fantastic. Absolutely fantastic.

I have just this very minute bought the second book in PDF format and, like the first book, will be reading it on my iPod Touch on the underground to work each morning.

KEEP WRITING!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

hewligan said:
			
		

> I just finished book 1. Fantastic. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> I have just this very minute bought the second book in PDF format and, like the first book, will be reading it on my iPod Touch on the underground to work each morning.
> 
> KEEP WRITING!




Thanks!

I hope you like Books II and III as much as you did the first one.

I've got a number of other projects in the works, so look for more Blackdirge fiction coming your way in the near future. =]

BD


----------



## Sheyd

Hey Blackdirge, I'm attempting to contact you, hopefully one of the emails I have for you is one you still check. If not well that's what this post is for.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Sheyd said:
			
		

> Hey Blackdirge, I'm attempting to contact you, hopefully one of the emails I have for you is one you still check. If not well that's what this post is for.




Sheyd, I responded to your email from my gmail account. 

BD


----------



## pogre

Have not been around as much, glad to see the second book is out. Thanks for the coupon, I used it to make my purchase.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> Have not been around as much, glad to see the second book is out. Thanks for the coupon, I used it to make my purchase.




Hey Pogre, let me know what you think of Book II. 

As I understand it, Book III is currently with the editor, and should be released soon. I'm really curious to find out what my fans think about the way I wrapped up the story.   

BD


----------



## pogre

I read it straight through. I liked it of course. I'm considering writing a review of it if I get time. 

It seemed much shorter than the first novel, even though I know it was only around 10 pages shorter. Perhaps because I read it much more quickly - I was looking for differences from the SH in the first. 

I just hope our man does not fall for the same trick twice - you know the one that landed him in the afterlife in the first place!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

pogre said:
			
		

> I read it straight through. I liked it of course. I'm considering writing a review of it if I get time.
> 
> It seemed much shorter than the first novel, even though I know it was only around 10 pages shorter. Perhaps because I read it much more quickly - I was looking for differences from the SH in the first.
> 
> I just hope our man does not fall for the same trick twice - you know the one that landed him in the afterlife in the first place!




I think book II came in at just under 50,000 words, while Book I was like 57,000. However, Book III is nearly 80,000 words, so there's still a bunch more Metamorphosis to read.   

I hope you do write a review; I'd love to here your thoughts on the book.

BD


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Book III - Sample Chapter*

Hi all, 

Here’s a sample chapter to tide you over while book III is being edited. This is a Pyrak chapter, and it gives a few hints at how the former demon lord will impact the rest of the story. 

This is the raw, unedited text, so please forgive any mistakes you might come across. 

BD

_____________________________________________________________________________

Pyrak wished he could close his eyes, wished he could shut out the smothering darkness of the void with a darkness of his own design. He ached to feel the small muscles around his eyelids retract; to hear the feathers about his head rustle with the minute movement. He ached to draw breath into his lungs and spread his wings, but even these simple, pedestrian pleasures were denied him. In truth, he had neither eyes to close nor feathers to rustle; in fact, he had no physical body whatsoever. 

The former demon lord existed in a state that he could hardly define. He had consciousness, certainly, but his imprisonment within the terrible, sentient sword, _Fiendbleeder_, left him in a strange limbo between existence and nonexistence. When the sword desired to communicate with Pyrak, the demon lord was given form and substance, seemingly inhabiting a body that was in every sense his own. However, he knew that this was simply an illusion, a way for _Fiendbleeder_ to gloat or mock him with a variety of fabricated realties. 

So far, the sword had favored the body of the strange human-turned-demon Hazergal when it took physical form. It also used Hazergal’s throne room – pulled somehow from the human’s memory – as a backdrop when it wished to taunt Pyrak. Like a spoiled child-king, _Fiendbleeder_ would sit upon Hazergal’s throne, forcing Pyrak to kneel or otherwise subjugate himself in some way before the cruel entity. Then it would regale its former master with tales of its own “glorious” past, highlighting particularly the instances when it had brought other demon lords to their destruction. 

But _Fiendbleeder’s_ moods were fickle, and sometimes it left Pyrak, horribly conscious and aware, in a prison of emptiness from which there was no escape. Despite the sword’s mocking, Pyrak yearned for those welcome interludes where he was allowed to see, hear, and feel – even if it was only an illusion. He had become obsequious, even fawning, during his “audiences” with _Fiendbleeder_, hoping to maintain the sword’s interest and extend his time - even for a few precious moments - in a sane, physical reality. 

Recently, Pyrak had played the part of the broken slave so well that _Fiendbleeder_ had allowed him to dwell in the created reality of Hazergal’s throne room, even when the sword was not present. In addition, Pyrak was allowed to view the outside world, looking through the misty envelope of _Fiendbleeder’s_ mind into Hedrenatherax’s abode beyond. 

Unfortunately, this reprieve from the stark nothingness of his current prison had abruptly ended. 

The sword had been enraged when last Pyrak was allowed to taste the sweet fruit of light, sound, and physical form. Hazergal had come very close to completing a large part of _Fiendbleeder’s_ plan by simply taking the sword from where it hung in Hedrenatherax’s throne room. This would have allowed the sword to exert its considerable influence over the rapidly evolving Hazergal, guiding the former mortal’s destiny in a direction that suited its own designs. But the untimely arrival of Gemnez and Hedrenatherax had foiled the opportunity, and _Fiendbleeder’s_ rage had filled Pyrak’s world with pain…and then only darkness. 

There was no way for Pyrak to track the passage of time, although it seemed a long while since _Fiendbleeder_ had summoned him from the void. The sword was likely still fuming over the loss of such a prime opportunity, and it deigned to punish the one creature it could still exert power over. Pyrak guessed that _Fiendbleeder_ had somehow realized that it could inflict no greater torture upon him than this horrid state of nothingness, where he dwelled with only his own self-loathing and despair to keep him company. 

Occasionally, while he endured what could be an eternity of darkness, he thought he sensed, somewhere on the edge of his perception, a presence. A fleeting glimmer of another mind that, in his desperation for a reprieve from his formless interment, he flailed about hungrily for, only to find that it had slipped away. Despite the horror and loss he felt each time he was unable to locate the “other,” it still left him with some hope, however infinitesimal, that he was not alone.  

It seemed that each time the other presence manifested, it was stronger, more confident, although just as elusive. Despite his inability to reckon time, Pyrak felt that the presence came to him more frequently, as if it was somehow interested in the tortured demon lord. Of course, Pyrak had little choice but to accept the possibility that there was no other presence, and he had simply begun the steep decline into madness. But such thoughts availed him little, and now, as he floated in the pervading silence of whatever dark corner of _Fiendbleeder’s_ mind he had been thrust into, he felt the presence again. 

If Pyrak had had a body it would have been quivering with excitement. He forced himself to control the surging hope and anxiety that had been generated by the other’s reappearance. Tentatively, he stretched out with his mind, attempting to assuage whatever trepidation the alien presence had about revealing itself fully. 

_Are you there?_ Pyrak thought into the smothering emptiness. _Please, just talk to me_, he begged, disgusted with the terrible loneliness and desperation he heard in his plea. 

Pyrak waited; hope fading with each moment there was no reply. The former demon lord suddenly felt rage, hot and acrid, well up within him. How could this presence simply ignore him? Why would it not respond?

_Damn you! I am here!_ His mind howled into the darkness, and suddenly, the world was drowned in a flood of light and sound. Pyrak gasped at the sudden maelstrom, and then, with great pleasure and relief, realized that he had drawn air into his lungs with that reflexive intake of breath. 

Pyrak found himself once again in his own body, or at least the facsimile his mind created for him when _Fiendbleeder_ allowed him to take physical form. However, the expected onyx and crimson throne room that the sword so often manifested was conspicuously absent, as was the gloating, bearded form of _Fiendbleeder_ itself. The former demon lord found himself a far less grandiose environment, and in the presence of a far less impressive individual. 

Pyrak stood in a small oblong cavern, perhaps forty feet long, with a low ceiling that brushed the top of his feathered head. The walls were unworked stone, gray, and noteworthy only in their complete lack of color and texture. The floor beneath the demon lord’s feet was sandy, and he reveled in the simple sensation of the fine granules grinding softly between his taloned toes. 

There was light; provided by a guttering fire contained in a shallow depression near the north end of the cavern. Hunched over this fire was once of the most wretched creatures Pyrak had ever laid eyes on. The other inhabitant of the cave was a malformed humanoid, standing barely five feet tall on two squat, pillar-like legs, and looking for all the world like a mound of squashed, brown clay. Two limbs hung from its lumpy torso, each ending in a clumsy three-fingered hand, and a head, which resembled nothing so much as a smashed melon, wobbled upon a thick, ungainly neck. For a face the creature offered only two small eyes, like tiny black pebbles pushed into the lumpy ruin of its head, and a wide lipless mouth, which was currently turned upward in a smile. 

“I’m sorry this is the best I can provide for us,” The creature said suddenly, spreading its fat, sausage-like arms. “I just can’t remember much more than this.”

Pyrak strode the short distance across the sandy floor to stand over the squat, little creature. He stared down at it, disgusted by its malformed body, but nevertheless excited beyond all measure just to have another being to speak with. “Who are you?” he asked.

The creature stared up at him, it’s slack face still creased in a smile. “My, you’re a big one, aren’t you. And so well made. You must be new,” it said. 

Pyrak squatted down next to the fire, which burned despite the fact that there was nothing to fuel it. “Please,” he said, calmly. “Tell me who you are. What is your name?”

“My name?” The creature, suddenly frowned, and its wide, shapeless brow furrowed. It was silent for a moment, as if the simple question required much effort. “Ah! That’s right!” it suddenly cried, happily. “My name is, or was, Chemosh.”

“Chemosh,” Pyrak repeated. The name was oddly familiar to him, although he wasn’t certain why.

“Yes, Chemosh,” the creature said again, smiling. “I’m sorry, I haven’t used a name in so long; most of us have forgotten them by now, you know, especially the first. It’s so hard to recall those little things, but they’re so precious. So precious.”

Pyrak stared at his curious host, wondering what in the Abyss it was talking about, but he couldn’t help but be utterly engrossed by Chemosh’s words. “What is this place?” 

“Hmm? Oh, this?” Chemosh said, absently. “It’s just what I can remember. I assume it’s a cave; maybe I lived in one at one time. The fire is new. I was never able to do that before. How do you like it?”

“It’s wonderful,” Pyrak said, and meant it. The tiny bit of heat radiating from the flames was pure ecstasy on his sensory deprived body. 

“I’m sorry I couldn’t bring you here sooner,” Chemosh said, frowning. “I just wasn’t sure if you were real or not. The others didn’t think so, but when I felt your anger, I knew you were there. It’s been a long time since we had a new soul to talk to.”

“A new soul…” Pyrak muttered aloud, and then the realization crashed into him. “You’re one of _Fiendbleeder’s_ former masters, aren’t you. You were a demon lord, like myself.”

Chemosh frowned again, and his face suddenly sharpened, became more distinct. For an instant, Pyrak saw something powerful and ancient staring back across the fire; it was the face of an archfiend, horned and majestic. It was gone almost immediately, sinking back into the doughy insubstantial mass that was all Chemosh could remember of his former self. 

“That seems right,” Chemosh said slowly. “I don’t remember much, but sometimes there are faces and names and places in my mind, but they don’t mean anything.” The little creature’s frown deepened. “Maybe I was like you once,” he said. “Strong and beautiful; yes, like a lord, a _demon lord_.”

“The sword has forgotten about you, hasn’t it?” Pyrak said. “Grown bored with you and cast you aside. I wonder if it even knows that you linger still, fading away into the darkness of its mind like an old, tired memory.” 

It was monstrously cruel, even for one so wicked as _Fiendbleeder_. Pyrak was no stranger to cruelty; he had thrived on it, created it, and nurtured it. As a demon lord, cruelty had been his stock and trade, but there had always been a purpose behind it; it served the greater design of the multiverse. But this – this slow consumption and eventual extinction – was unnatural. Pyrak was suddenly sick with fear as he stared across the fire at the misshapen remains of what was once a powerful demon lord. He was looking into the grim reflection of his own fate. 

“It has forgotten about all of us,” Chemosh said, sadly. “But we remain, losing the pieces of ourselves through the sieve of time, bit by bit. Most of us cannot even create so paltry a vision as this cave, or take a form more lovely than what you see now.”

“How many others are there?” Pyrak asked. _Fiendbleeder_ had existed for so long, it could have easily devoured the souls of dozens, maybe hundreds of demon lords and other archfiends before it found its way to Pyrak. 

“Oh, I’m not sure,” Chemosh said. “It’s hard to distinguish one from the other at times. Sometimes, it’s almost as if we are all part of the same thing, one great mind slowly fading into the darkness.”

“Can’t _Fiendbleeder_ sense this,” Pyrak swiveled his head to indicate the small cave, “this construct you’ve created?”

“Perhaps, perhaps not,” Chemosh answered. “This meeting between you and I is happening within the confines of our minds. It is the one bastion that remains to us, and I think not even _Fiendbleeder_ can enter this domain, feeble as it is, without our leave. 

“But what about me?” Pyrak asked. “_Fiendbleeder_ is not done with me yet.”

“The sword can likely summon you into its own thought whenever it likes,” Chemosh said, shrugging its malformed shoulders. 

Pyrak nodded, suddenly relieved that _Fiendbleeder_ perhaps was not able to detect his meeting with Chemosh, and therefore deprive him of the simple pleasure of conversation with another intelligent being. The demon lord stared around at the drab confines of the cave, wondering. “How have you created this place, Chemosh,” he asked.

“I don’t know how, I just visualize it, and it appears,” he said. “As I said, it must be a place that I was familiar with, although, if you say I was a demon lord, I would think I could muster better accommodations than this,” Chemosh smiled, weakly. “Unfortunately, this is all I can remember now.”

Pyrak closed his eyes and visualized the grandeur of his floating palace in the Abyss. He saw the ivory columns in his throne room, each painstakingly carved with detailed images of cavorting demons. In his mind’s eye he stood beneath one of the soaring columns, as it rose to meet the glass ceiling above, through which he saw purple clouds drifting lazily in the abyssal sky. He imagined reaching out to feel the cool stone beneath his fingers as he traced the raised image of a particularly lovely succubus. The stony scrape of his talons against the stone intoned musically in his ears, and he was suddenly overcome with the simple happiness of such a fond memory. The picture in his mind grew more distinct, and other details of his throne room began to take shape. His throne, the marble floors reflecting his image like a polished mirror, the smell of blood and the dust as it blew upon the endless winds of Vrack, all of it – he was home. He sank deeper into the memory, letting it fold about him like a warm blanket. He could have stayed there indefinitely, but Chemosh’s gasp brought him out of his reverie with a start. 

Pyrak opened his eyes and saw one of the pillars of his throne room before him, its carvings gleaming in the guttering firelight. The base of the pillar was sunk into the sandy floor, and its truncated top merged seamlessly with the stone above. The carving nearest him was of the succubus, the detail so fine he could actually see her sharp teeth through the full-lipped smile she offered, seductively, to all who viewed her. 

“Oh, lovely!” Chemosh exclaimed and waddled over to the pillar. He ran his hands over the creamy stone; his stumpy fingers found each carving and traced its outline, and with each new discovery he breathed out a sigh of such rapturous joy that Pyrak smiled in spite of himself. 

“This is one of the pillars that held up my throne room,” Pyrak said. “ I paid nearly ten thousand larvae to have them constructed by the best mortal stonemason that ever lived. The night hag that sold me his soul told me I was getting a bargain. I didn’t believe her until I saw the mason’s work.” Pyrak stood and placed one hand on the pillar. “This one was my favorite.”

“Thank you…thank you for _this_,” Chemosh breathed. “It has been so long since I have had anything new to see or feel.” The stunted demon continued to caress the pillar; his ugly face was alight with child-like joy. 

Pyrak watched Chemosh for a few moments and felt the dark stirrings of opportunity swirl within his mind. “Chemosh, I think I can create more than just this pillar. Would you be interested in seeing something else?”

Chemosh stared open-mouthed at Pyrak, his small, stony eyes suddenly hungry with desire. “Oh yes, please, show me more,” he said. 

“And I shall,” Pyrak nodded. “But I want to meet the others you spoke of. I want to show them what I have shown you.”

“The others…” Chemosh said, hesitantly. “I can’t take you to them. They must come to you, as I did.”

Pyrak was silent for a moment, his mind whirling with possibilities. If the souls of other demon lords resided within _Fiendbleeder_, however eroded they may be, then perhaps they could be set to some purpose, some direction that would serve him. The former demon lord stared at the pillar he had conjured out of his mind, and his great, beak spilt into a ghastly smile. “They will come Chemosh. I will give something grand to look upon. I will give them a memory that will make them remember what and who they are.”


----------



## Sheyd

Oh you are a cruel evil man!  That sample was great and to not have the rest to read....  Heinous Cruelty!!!  Book Three will be well worth the wait, but you  you I revile!!!!!    All joking aside, it was a great chapter.  Pyrak isn't going to fade quietly is he?  Is it possible to possess an intelligent sword?  I think we're going to find out.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Book III released!*

Hey guys, book III has been released in PDF here: Ascension.

I'm sure Morrus will be making an official announcement soon.

After you've read book III, I'd be interested in hearing your opinions on how the story wrapped up.

BD


----------



## Alzrius

Well, I'm waiting for the Deluxe Edition myself, though I'm sure the story will be great.


----------



## Morrus

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Well, I'm waiting for the Deluxe Edition myself, though I'm sure the story will be great.




Actually, I'm not sure there will be one!  The series hasn't made enough to make commissioning another bunch of art pieces anything other than a new credit card bill for me.


----------



## Alzrius

Morrus said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm not sure there will be one!  The series hasn't made enough to make commissioning another bunch of art pieces anything other than a new credit card bill for me.




Gah, well that's some unfortunate news! So...should I wait for a Deluxe Edition or not?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Gahh!! I am far behind, I have too much stuff to buy and download.  

GW


----------



## Elephant

Are the statblocks for the story posted anywhere?  There were references to Rogue's Gallery posts early in the thread, but the (cyberstreet) links are broken.

I do have the deluxe editions of the first two books, so mostly I'm wondering about statblocks for the Book 3 characters.


----------



## DM-Rocco

I got an alert that this thread has been updated this morning at 8:39AM, but I don't see any posts since September 12, 2009.  I bought book one and it was enjoyable, never found out if he released any more...anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Salthorae

DM-Rocco said:


> I got an alert that this thread has been updated this morning at 8:39AM, but I don't see any posts since September 12, 2009.  I bought book one and it was enjoyable, never found out if he released any more...anyone know what's going on?




Me too, but I guess they deleted their post? 

The trilogy was finished. I bought it back in 2008 or something. 

It was actually kind of hard to find, but this is still on DriveThruRPG: Metamorphosis: The Complete Journey


----------



## DM-Rocco

Salthorae said:


> Me too, but I guess they deleted their post?
> 
> The trilogy was finished. I bought it back in 2008 or something.
> 
> It was actually kind of hard to find, but this is still on DriveThruRPG: Metamorphosis: The Complete Journey



Well crap, glad to know I am not insane 

Thanks for the link, I always did want to finish reading it.


----------



## Morrus

DM-Rocco said:


> I got an alert that this thread has been updated this morning at 8:39AM, but I don't see any posts since September 12, 2009.  I bought book one and it was enjoyable, never found out if he released any more...anyone know what's going on?



It was a spammer.

And yes, the entire trilogy was released.

There's a hardcover here:









						METAMORPHOSIS: The Complete Journey (Compiled)
					

The entire METAMORPHOSIS trilogy of novels in one massive 555-page hardcover book, including an appendix crammed full of D&D game stats.



					www.lulu.com


----------



## DM-Rocco

Morrus said:


> It was a spammer.
> 
> And yes, the entire trilogy was released.
> 
> There's a hardcover here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> METAMORPHOSIS: The Complete Journey (Compiled)
> 
> 
> The entire METAMORPHOSIS trilogy of novels in one massive 555-page hardcover book, including an appendix crammed full of D&D game stats.
> 
> 
> 
> www.lulu.com



Well, I'm glad he spammed, because now I'm going to buy the complete book that I didn't know was out, lol


----------



## Quartz

DM-Rocco said:


> Well, I'm glad he spammed, because now I'm going to buy the complete book that I didn't know was out, lol





I've just done just that. So maybe a yay for the spammer?


----------



## DM-Rocco

Quartz said:


> I've just done just that. So maybe a yay for the spammer?



I wish they would have edited it better, but it's easy to overlook the typos, punctuation, and telling versus showing because the story is solid.  I kind of wish he would remaster it, or let me remaster it for him.


----------



## Quartz

DM-Rocco said:


> I wish they would have edited it better, but it's easy to overlook the typos, punctuation, and telling versus showing because the story is solid.  I kind of wish he would remaster it, or let me remaster it for him.




Yes, the writing is somewhat amateur and Gemnez does hold the 'Plot Exposition Fairy' placard far too high, but it's still far better than I can manage. And it's an enjoyable tale.


----------

